# Gay-friendly Thread!



## Viki

My partner and I are going to be hosting gay male friends on their first WDW vacation in December. I've read in various guide books that Mannequins on Thursday nights tends to be gay-friendly. Does anyone know if that's still true?


----------



## LeftCoaster

Mannequins on Thursday nights is still the place to be.  8Traxx  (70's & 80's music) should be fairly gay too. The Adventurer's Club will also have a bit of a gay crowd too.  On Monday nights, Mannequins gets fairly gay too.  Not as crowded as on Thursdays but still a pretty decent crowd.


----------



## Viki

Thanks for responding! I though for awhile no one was going to touch this post with a ten-foot pole!!!

Armed with that information, we'll contintue our plans to visit both the Adv's club and Mannequins on the Thursday night of our trip.


----------



## gppnj

I've not been to any of those places on a Thursday night recently, but I've also always heard that Thursday night is the night. If not, what I always tell my friends is, "With us there, we'll make it gay night."


----------



## joanjett1976

Viki-

I had also heard Thursdays were the most gay-friendly nights at PI. On my last trip this June, I did not see a significant change in crowds. It may be hit or miss.


----------



## Viki

Thanks all! I heard from "you all" and a couple of folk back-channel that Thursday night does tend to be "the" night, so we're looking forward to it. Our kids have just turned 16 and 17 so we have a bit more freedom these days to make some adult disney choices and we know our friends will have fun.


----------



## PneumaticTransit

I believe Thurdsay night is also Cast Member night.  CM get in free, so it can tend to be more crowded that night.


----------



## Viki

From what I remember of the days when I frequented such places, many, many, many moons ago   , crowded is good, right???   

In any event, we won't stay long. We'll hop into Mannequins while the teens spend lots of money at Virgin Records, catch the light show, wiggle our bottoms, pretend we're all 20 years younger, and call it a night!


----------



## joanjett1976

Ha Ha Viki! Yes crowded is good! I found the most fun to be had (unsuspectingly!) was at 8Trax. I would describe it as the Pop Century of PI, with amusing but garish decor and retro soundtrack. I would def, recommend dropping in in addition to Mannequin.


----------



## tinkerbarb

Not only does Cast night bring out a much younger crowd to PI, the gay ratio does go way up.  It's tons of fun!!


----------



## Viki

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> I would def, recommend dropping in in addition to Mannequin.




Oh, my! Now we're up ALL Night!


----------



## LeftCoaster

Viki said:
			
		

> Oh, my! Now we're up ALL Night!




Might as well since you're pretending to be 20 years younger.    I'd definately hit all three forementioned places.  they will all be fun and all be gay friendly.

Hmmm, I wonder if there's a correlation to cast member free nights and the gay ration going up.


----------



## cityofweasels

I second the recommendation. First of all, PI is generally always gay friendly, but more so Mondays (a little) and Thursdays (a lot.)  Mannequins especially. And since Thursdays is CM night, the demographic skews towards the young and attractive.  

But you'll see all ages, shapes, types there, so come on in. (I'm straight and still have a blast.)

Now, if your friends want to come back in June...


----------



## Viki

LeftCoaster said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I wonder if there's a correlation to cast member free nights and the gay ration going up.



Finally, someone said EXACTLY what I've been thinking!


----------



## LeftCoaster

Viki said:
			
		

> Finally, someone said EXACTLY what I've been thinking!




Well, SOMEONE had to say it.  I just don't have enought tact to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Viki

cityofweasels said:
			
		

> Now, if your friends want to come back in June...



First, thank goodness for the occasional lapse of tact!

Second, per the above, THAT's a big part of the issue here. One of my friends, the snootier one of the two (gottta love him), has sworn forever that he would NEVER set foot in WDW and even I finally capituatled, promising never to invite (arm twist) him again and, of course, as soon as I surrender, he and his partner aske when we're going!!!
   

So we're going for the holidays, but NOW he swears this is his ONE and ONLY trip EVER. Well, that may or may not be the case, but either way I have to make this ONE trip perfect now, don't I (in case he NEVER comes back, or so he WILL!)? 

So...my partner and children want to know when they are getting me back (perhaps I'm being a little obsessive???  ), and I say Dec. 14th.


----------



## gppnj

Since we're talking about all things gay, has anyone ever been there for Gay Days? I went in 1998, and I had a good time. My friend and I are talking about going back to WDW at that time in 2007. (Yes, I plan my vacations way in advance; 2006 is already set in stone.)


----------



## Disneyrsh

We've actually hit a couple of Gay Days on our vacations, it just happened to coordinate.  Since we're a straight couple with kids, we didn't get a whole lot out of it,    but from our perspective it was just another typical day at Disney.  

Except of course for the assorted evangelicals with the 'you're going to hell if you're gay' shirts on.  Thank God our kids are too young to read. And by this I don't mean I don't want to explain 'gay' to them, I just don't want to explain evangelicals to them...(now kids, there are people out there who we refer to as 'holier than thou')

Most of the festivities for Gay Day were concentrated in MK, we avoided that park that day because we knew it was going to be seriously crowded.


----------



## Viki

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> I just don't want to explain evangelicals to them...(now kids, there are people out there who we refer to as 'holier than thou')
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> God,  I loved this, especially today, after being gay-bashed at a Phillies game last night. My partner and I were walking arm in arm in the parking lot when 5 grown men took offense and smashed me with a water bottle. One of them fired on me, one of them cried out, "great shot," and they all got a great big kick of it. Lovely. A security guard standing near by just smirked. And this after my denomination this week decided to keep preventing lesbian and gay folk from being ordained.
> 
> Thank you for the smile!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## RickinNYC

Viki said:
			
		

> Disneyrsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't want to explain evangelicals to them...(now kids, there are people out there who we refer to as 'holier than thou')
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> God,  I loved this, especially today, after being gay-bashed at a Phillies game last night. My partner and I were walking arm in arm in the parking lot when 5 grown men took offense and smashed me with a water bottle. One of them fired on me, one of them cried out, "great shot," and they all got a great big kick of it. Lovely. A security guard standing near by just smirked. And this after my denomination this week decided to keep preventing lesbian and gay folk from being ordained.
> 
> Thank you for the smile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that there are some morons out there, and unfortunately on this board, who think homophobia and violent behavior against gay people is a thing of the past.
> 
> Viki, I'm sorry that someone did something so heinous to you.  That guy, and people like him, make me sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## joanjett1976

Viki-

 Argh!

I cannot believe this happened to you. How horrifying. I hope you are dealing OK. 

Before your next trip to WDW, Make a detour in Montreal and get hitched! I am surprised this law has not made any ripples!


----------



## cityofweasels

gppnj said:
			
		

> Since we're talking about all things gay, has anyone ever been there for Gay Days?



LOL, yes, I've been a couple times. (And me a straight guy, too, go figure.) I guess all the protests had the opposite of their intended effect; a couple years ago a friend and I decided to go see what had everyone all up in arms.   Nothing too scandalous in the parks, but it turns out that it's probably my favorite night of the year at Pleasure Island: good crowds, funnier jokes, crowded dance floors, just a general sense of revelry and freedom.  I know handful of other people that feel the same way. (Mannequin's on that night would probably be a bit of an eye opener if someone's at all phobic, though.)  

This year seened WAY down, though. Dunno if it's the start of a trend, I hear it was a combination of private events and Universal blatently catering to the crowd (as opposed to Disney's policy of not officially recognizing the event) that tended to draw people away, but I'm far from plugged in to the organized side of things so could easily be wrong.


----------



## LeftCoaster

Viki said:
			
		

> Disneyrsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't want to explain evangelicals to them...(now kids, there are people out there who we refer to as 'holier than thou')
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> God,  I loved this, especially today, after being gay-bashed at a Phillies game last night. My partner and I were walking arm in arm in the parking lot when 5 grown men took offense and smashed me with a water bottle. One of them fired on me, one of them cried out, "great shot," and they all got a great big kick of it. Lovely. A security guard standing near by just smirked. And this after my denomination this week decided to keep preventing lesbian and gay folk from being ordained.
> 
> Thank you for the smile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viki,
> Definately write a letter to their front office detailing the incident. At least make them aware that their security should be there to...  I dunno, actually provide security.  If you get no resolution, let me know and I'll see if I can pull a couple of strings.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Viki

Wow! Thanks guys for all of the support. I think I really needed it. Yesterday is mostly a fog. In some ways it's like a very bad dream. My partner and I are partial season ticket holders, but it's my birthday today (the big 47!) and as a treat we bought really great seats, three rows behind the Phillies dugout for a really special view of the Phanatic's butt in the 7th inning when he does his hutchit cutchie dance. Really, great seats. All the players hang out just a few feet away. Of course we lost (it is, after all, the Phillies!), but it was still a great night and on the way out we saw two beautiful women, probably in their early 20s, casually holding hands as if it were nothing in the world, so we hooked arms and were blissfully chatting when all of this went down.

I intended to write a letter to Ed Wade, the GM of the Phillies, yesterday, but like I said I was in a daze, so with your encouragemnent I'll do it right now.

It all gets even weirder when you consider that tomorrow night is Lesbian and Gay night at the park. Perhaps that, at least, will feel like a cleansing, because we spend a lot of time at the park and are on the verge of buying the whole season plan next year.

I've been out (even within the church, which is, unfortunately one of the last places you want to be out) and active for years, but it still feels shocking that human beings would react so violently to love.

Thanks again, guy. You all have been great.


----------



## KittyKitty

How sad Viki that you have to deal with narrow mindness like that.   
 Now, personally I don't like to see any overt PDA, gay or straight. But what you and your partner were doing was not that. In Europe, this is normal behavior for women, linking arms. 

I do have one question. Being straight, and over 50, this may sound dumb. But what is gay friendly mean? How is it different than straight friendly, or anything friendly?


----------



## Viki

KittyKitty said:
			
		

> I do have one question. Being straight, and over 50, this may sound dumb. But what is gay friendly mean? How is it different than straight friendly, or anything friendly?



What I meant by the term was to ask if there was a night at PI where there were a few more gay folk than on other nights. In other words, was there a night, where the four of us, me and my partner and our two friends, wouldn't feel like we were standing out, carrying the banner, drawing unwanted attention just because we are together. I was asking if there was a night where we could just BE. Apparently, that night is Thursday and this year, more than I knew when I asked the question, that will be very welcome!
 

And, yes, folk who are just "friendly" period are always nice too. Some of our best friends are straight!


----------



## KittyKitty

Viki, it's too bad you even have to ask the question.   

Have a great time, and be sure to let us know how it went.


----------



## Disneyrsh

I don't know if you'd stand out anyway, unless you were doing some serious PDA.  

When I was single my girlfriends and I would all go out in a crowd to a nightclub and dance together.  We were all straight, and I don't see that there's a way you could *tell* one way or another.  

Unless you're doin' the PDA thing, which I always just want to say EWWWWW, Get A Room, gay or straight!


----------



## Viki

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> I don't know if you'd stand out anyway, unless you were doing some serious PDA.  !



Well, apparently, I stood out at the ballgame on Monday night just because my friend and I were hooking arms.

On the other hand - as far as WDW went - I'd hoped to convey the seeking after more than just an absence (of standing out), but also a sense of community, of belonging, of family.

As a sidenote: I have no idea where this PDA stuff is coming from. Gwen and I have been married 20 years, we're lucky if we do anything X-rated in the comfort and privacy of our own home!


----------



## RickinNYC

Viki said:
			
		

> As a sidenote: I have no idea where this PDA stuff is coming from. Gwen and I have been married 20 years, we're lucky if we do anything X-rated in the comfort and privacy of our own home!



15 years together with Joe here and all I've got say is "Amen sistah!"  LOL!


----------



## Viki

OK, I just did it. I wrote and mailed a thorough write up of Monday night's incident, highlighting the inaction of the security guard who witnessed the event, and sent it to Phillies General Manager, Ed Wade. I hope he responds with something meaningful.

On another note, you know, it's funny, I've never felt particularly interested in traveling down during Gay Days. But I think we're going to have to one of these years.


----------



## joanjett1976

Let us know if you receive any feedback Viki!

Our trip is planned for May 2-12. Any of you gonna be there around those dates?


----------



## allyphoe

Viki said:
			
		

> As a sidenote: I have no idea where this PDA stuff is coming from. Gwen and I have been married 20 years, we're lucky if we do anything X-rated in the comfort and privacy of our own home!



Twelve years, here, and I *so* hear you!  (Toddler and live-in MIL don't help, either!)

Phoebe


----------



## Valentine

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> Let us know if you receive any feedback Viki!
> 
> Our trip is planned for May 2-12. Any of you gonna be there around those dates?



Perhaps we should plan our own DIS-Gay Days!! LOL! seems we have a nice crowd forming here!  

I have been meaning to mention 'Joenjett1976' ... every time I see that pic in your siggie.. I stop and just say "wow.. those are 2 beautiful women.. and that is a fabulous picture!!"  Just thought I would share that with ya!    

Vik, 
I am sorry you had to deal with such ignorance on what was such a great night for you.  I really sometimes am so ignorant that in the past I would think nothing of reaching out and taking my (now ex) gf's hand while walking in the street.. I would think.. that kind of stuff won't happen... noone will think anything of it... it takes events like this to unfortunately bring reality crashing down around us.... 

Happy to see however, that it hasn't taken the "spunk" or "joyfullness" out of you... 

Keep us updated! 

Kathy


----------



## joanjett1976

Valentine said:
			
		

> Perhaps we should plan our own DIS-Gay Days!! LOL! seems we have a nice crowd forming here!
> 
> I have been meaning to mention 'Joenjett1976' ... every time I see that pic in your siggie.. I stop and just say "wow.. those are 2 beautiful women.. and that is a fabulous picture!!"  Just thought I would share that with ya!
> 
> 
> ha! thanks kathy! i must say in my defense it is not our best pic! we had spent four chilly rainy days in DL
> and were exhausted by the time the photo was taken! we looked much more fabulous and rested on the following week's pictures in sunny Los Angeles!


----------



## Viki

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we should plan our own DIS-Gay Days!! LOL! seems we have a nice crowd forming here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh! Oooh! Count us in!
> 
> 
> Our own Disboards lesbiad/gay gathering! We could probably even get a TA to book us a great set of rooms and set up some social gatherings! (As you can see, I'm a sucker for big concepts!).
> 
> Thank you, Kathy for the support. I definitely feel better today.
Click to expand...


----------



## joanjett1976

Viki said:
			
		

> Our own Disboards lesbiad/gay gathering! We could probably even get a TA to book us a great set of rooms and set up some social gatherings! (As you can see, I'm a sucker for big concepts!).



I am liking the sound of this! 
I am already juggling three trips this year. But this girl likes a party! Plus I am squeezing all the juice out of my annual pass 

We are set for May 2-12 Pop Century, I have a quickie solo trip to DL Paris Oct 21-24 and now we are contemplating a Jan 1-4 jaunt at WDW to soften the blow of me turning the big 3-0 on January 2.


----------



## Valentine

Ooooh.. that Jan 1 - 4 is sounding possible.. I am supposed to be doing the marathon this year.. well the 1/2.. and I would love to be there for nye again... sooooo possible.. very possible.. 

YOu have to let us know what you think about DL Paris.. how exciting!!! 

Kathy


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

Viki said:
			
		

> Our own Disboards lesbiad/gay gathering! We could probably even get a TA to book us a great set of rooms and set up some social gatherings! (As you can see, I'm a sucker for big concepts!)



I'm a straight girl, but that sounds like so much fun, especially for PI purposes!  A girl can never have too many gay friends!


----------



## joanjett1976

Valentine said:
			
		

> Ooooh.. that Jan 1 - 4 is sounding possible.. I am supposed to be doing the marathon this year.. well the 1/2.. and I would love to be there for nye again... sooooo possible.. very possible..
> 
> YOu have to let us know what you think about DL Paris.. how exciting!!!
> 
> Kathy



Will do! I feel excited but very unprepared. I have a very small window to visit + there aren't that many ressources out there to help with planning.

Is that your tough guy in your sig?


----------



## RickinNYC

Ok ladies, if you move forward with a DIS Gay Days, you gotta let us know.  Joe and I would love to hang out and meet up with like minded DIS'ers (and our great open minded straight counter parts)!

Woo hoo!  Party on dudes (and dudettes)!


----------



## Valentine

Not my tough guy officially.. I just borrow him.. he is my nephew.. and my sister graciously allows me to watch him on the weekends!! LOL!! He is my heart!!!!  I can't wait till she lets me take him to DISNEY!!  

Rick.. we can have our own little gathering here in the city!! I am right around the corner from ya!!  

Hey.. there's another idea.. anyone coming to NY soon??? LOL!!   We can have a mini gathering here too!!  

I am off to the world tomorrow.. but will have my computer and will check in daily.. look for my thread!  

have a great night all.. I know I will ... I will be in Florida this time tomorrow night (not in Disney yet.. but just a breath away!!!)

Kathy


----------



## Viki

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Ok ladies, if you move forward with a DIS Gay Days, you gotta let us know.  Joe and I would love to hang out and meet up with like minded DIS'ers (and our great open minded straight counter parts)!
> 
> Woo hoo!  Party on dudes (and dudettes)!



Of course the guys are in!
 

Should we start a separate thread, entitled Dis-boards lesbian/gay meet (or something smarter???) and see what the level of interest might be?


----------



## Viki

BTW, Gwen and I were back at  the Park last night, where it was lesbian and gay night, and it was terrific to see a sea of family taking over right field. 

On the way out, I stole a brief peak to see I could spy the security guard, but  I didn't see him. I'll let you guys know what I hear from Ed.


----------



## lovethattink

I was at PI on a Wed.  We, myself and 2 friends, just went to the adventure's club for a few hours, while our husbands took the kids to Disney Quest.  That night, the majority of people together were same sex, about 4 families with kids in tow (even a couple infants), a few families with teenagers, and some boy/girl couples.  As another poster mentioned, there's no way to tell if someone was straight or not.  And yes, it's not uncommon to see people from other countries linking arms. 

Viki, I'm so sorry for what happened to you after the Phillies game.  That was so not right.  Hopefully the powers that be will know exactly what security guard you are talking about.  

I have to add that I was a bit offended by the evangelical comment in another post.  I am an evangelical christian.  I would never consider wearing a tacky shirt that judges someone or act out against someone in hatred.  My parents raised me better than that.  Both of my parents were Sunday School teachers and they drilled into our head to love your neighbor as yourself and to follow the Golden Rule.  They also taught us that tolerance wasn't good.  Because with tolerance there is compromise.  With compromise, someone gets the short end of the deal.  We were taught to love everybody for who they are.


----------



## polarboi

lovethattink said:
			
		

> I have to add that I was a bit offended by the evangelical comment in another post.  I am an evangelical christian.  I would never consider wearing a tacky shirt that judges someone or act out against someone in hatred.



Hey, I'm an evangelical Christian *and* I'm gay.  So I do know what you mean... there are some folks out there who give the rest of us a bad name!

On the subject of the gay crowd at PI... I had a fun experience one trip.  I was there with a friend, and while visiting an attraction at MGM, I struck up a conversation with a CM.  (My friend teased me that I was flirting, but I wasn't!  Honest!  I'm just friendly. )  Anyway, it turned out that we had a lot in common, and he was a gay Christian too.  My friend mentioned that we were going to PI that night, so the CM ended up bringing two of his friends, and the five of us had a great time just hanging out and chatting in DTD.  So there we were, five gay Christian 20-somethings at Disney World during the Southern Baptist boycott, and I kept thinking, "If only the Southern Baptist folks in my church back home could see us all now!" 

As far as Gay Days... I've still never managed to convince myself to go.  For one thing, I don't have the money to go every year, so I hate to waste my trips on summer crowds when I have a much better time in the off season.  For another thing, my gay friends who have gone made it sound a little, um, wild.  One of them in particular was really upset because he said it didn't reflect well on us as a community and that he hated for unsuspecting families to be subjected to it.

I dunno... I love being around gay couples; it's the wild party boys who scare me!  

-p.b.


----------



## Viki

lovethattink said:
			
		

> I have to add that I was a bit offended by the evangelical comment in another post.  I am an evangelical christian.  I would never consider wearing a tacky shirt that judges someone or act out against someone in hatred.  My parents raised me better than that.  Both of my parents were Sunday School teachers and they drilled into our head to love your neighbor as yourself and to follow the Golden Rule.  They also taught us that tolerance wasn't good.  Because with tolerance there is compromise.  With compromise, someone gets the short end of the deal.  We were taught to love everybody for who they are.




I was one of the ones laughing the hardest (and I still like the joke, sorry!), but I hear you. There are lots of terrific evangelicals in my world that are a lot more "open" than the mainline denomination I'm currently serving. I'm an (ordained) teacher and consultant in the ELCA (mainline Lutherans), and just this week they voted once again to NOT allow (sexually active) lesbian and gay folk to be ordained (which, of course, they are all the time and many of them are among the best pastors in the church). Sheesh. I'm not going anywhere, but they make it real, real hard.


----------



## Viki

polarboi said:
			
		

> As far as Gay Days... I've still never managed to convince myself to go.  For one thing, I don't have the money to go every year, so I hate to waste my trips on summer crowds when I have a much better time in the off season.  For another thing, my gay friends who have gone made it sound a little, um, wild.  One of them in particular was really upset because he said it didn't reflect well on us as a community and that he hated for unsuspecting families to be subjected to it.
> 
> I dunno... I love being around gay couples; it's the wild party boys who scare me!
> 
> -p.b.



Yes, like I wrote earlier, it's never appealed to me either. It sounds mobbed. And after growing up in FLA in the early 70s, and taking every northern relative related by blood or marriage to the Magic Kingdom again and again and again, I avoid mobs at all costs - while still loving disney.


----------



## gppnj

Viki said:
			
		

> On another note, you know, it's funny, I've never felt particularly interested in traveling down during Gay Days. But I think we're going to have to one of these years.



I can't get there then until 2007. Go then! We can all dance at PI whatever night it is!


----------



## Valentine

Only moments away from Disney now!! LOL! I am in Florida now... Universal tomorrow and then Disney on Monday-Sunday.. Anyone around?? we could have a mini meet   I will check out PI on Thursday night and report back for you!!!

Kath


----------



## Viki

Valentine said:
			
		

> I will check out PI on Thursday night and report back for you!!!Kath



Yes, by all means let us know the qualitvy and character of Thursday nights at PI.


----------



## RickinNYC

Another half of a couple that never has been nor do we intend to go, to Gay Days.  I understand why it exists and why some gay folks will only go at that time.  But I live in NYC so I don't feel the "need" to go and be surrounded by like minded individuals.  If I wanted that, I can just walk just about anywhere in the entire city.

Joe and I go to Disney not to "be gay" but to enjoy ourselves and each other's company, enjoy the magic, meet new people, eat great food, check out all the attractions, sit by the resort pool, take naps in the afternoons, have cocktails at PI, shop all over the place and, most especially, relive our childhoods.  If I had to add gay in there somewhere, it'd be pretty low on the totem pole of priorities.

As for meeting any gay DIS'ers, either when in WDW or here in NYC, I'd be all for it!  We'll be in the World 10/26-11/5!

Valentine, we should get together sometime.  Hey, we can go to the Cubbyhole for cocktails or something!!!


----------



## joanjett1976

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Another half of a couple that never has been nor do we intend to go, to Gay Days.  I understand why it exists and why some gay folks will only go at that time.  But I live in NYC so I don't feel the "need" to go and be surrounded by like minded individuals.  If I wanted that, I can just walk just about anywhere in the entire city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RickinNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick-
> 
> I think I feel the same way as you do. Although I am always curious and wonder what it would be like, reports of a Disneyfied circuit party are abundant in Montreal! A male acquaintance casuallt mentionned attending yet never boarding one ride
Click to expand...


----------



## RickinNYC

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> RickinNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another half of a couple that never has been nor do we intend to go, to Gay Days.  I understand why it exists and why some gay folks will only go at that time.  But I live in NYC so I don't feel the "need" to go and be surrounded by like minded individuals.  If I wanted that, I can just walk just about anywhere in the entire city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RickinNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick-
> 
> I think I feel the same way as you do. Although I am always curious and wonder what it would be like, reports of a Disneyfied circuit party are abundant in Montreal! A male acquaintance casuallt mentionned attending yet never boarding one ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circuit parties are a thing of the past for me.  Sure, went to a couple (only in NYC though) but got over them pretty quick.  It's not that they're for the young, but that they're for a specific mindset which entails a type of person that I wouldn't normally socialize with anyway.  Those guys tend to be pretty shallow in many, many ways.  I like to think I run a little deeper than that.
> 
> I knew one guy that went to every circuit party you can imagine.  His vacation schedule was around them.  He kept trying to be my "new best friend" for quite a while until I told him "look, you're gay... I'm gay... does not mean we're instant pals..."  He backed down quite a bit after that and his boyfriend at the time overheard it and told me later he thought it was the best thing anyone ever said to him.
> 
> And to put a focus on gay over Disney when on vacation?  Squeeze me?  Don't think so!  LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## billysotherdad

Just thought I'd post here, too! I have to let everyone know that what Rick says is correct.  Our time spent at WDW is not about us being a couple or showing off our "gayness" to the kids on the teacups.  Plus, why would I wear a red shirt ALL weekend?  Rick mentioned all the reasons we go but he forgot to mention two important reasons "I" go to WDW: 1) the footlong hotdogs at MK and 2) ICE CREAM EVERYWHERE.  I mean, really.  Where else can you go on vacation that no matter where you go, there's ice cream everywhere?  Think about it.  It's in every park.  It's at every hotel.  It's everywhere.  It's like HEAVEN.  

But seriously, since we live in NYC, we go there to go on vacation.  And yes, we do go to PI on Thursday when we're down there, and we feel comfortable being ourselves when there, but we have never been (and most likely will never be) that couple that MUST hold hands every moment. Nor are we that couple that MUST make a scene and kiss everytime a family with children happens across our path.  It is not our mission while at Disney to "convert" or "shock" or "educate".  It is our mission to enjoy yourselves and to eat ice cream.


----------



## RickinNYC

billysotherdad said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd post here, too! I have to let everyone know that what Rick says is correct.  Our time spent at WDW is not about us being a couple or showing off our "gayness" to the kids on the teacups.  Plus, why would I wear a red shirt ALL weekend?  Rick mentioned all the reasons we go but he forgot to mention two important reasons "I" go to WDW: 1) the footlong hotdogs at MK and 2) ICE CREAM EVERYWHERE.  I mean, really.  Where else can you go on vacation that no matter where you go, there's ice cream everywhere?  Think about it.  It's in every park.  It's at every hotel.  It's everywhere.  It's like HEAVEN.
> 
> But seriously, since we live in NYC, we go there to go on vacation.  And yes, we do go to PI on Thursday when we're down there, and we feel comfortable being ourselves when there, but we have never been (and most likely will never be) that couple that MUST hold hands every moment. Nor are we that couple that MUST make a scene and kiss everytime a family with children happens across our path.  It is not our mission while at Disney to "convert" or "shock" or "educate".  It is our mission to enjoy yourselves and to eat ice cream.



Let me clarify that it's Joe's mission to eat ice cream AND when he's eating it, he always takes a big scoop and puts it in his mouth, scrapes some off and leaves the rest on his spoon.  Which, in my humble opinion, is incredibly disgusting.  But it's a great deterrent from my ever asking if I can have some.

Yuck.


----------



## billysotherdad

Rick has this THING about that.  Even people on TV and in commercials do it.  He thinks its disgusting, but when you eat ice cream, and you take a spoonful, it's your spoon and if you take some of it from the spoon and then eat the rest in another 5 seconds or so, why is that disgusting?  Most people do it.  Rick only takes what he plans to eat at that moment onto his spoon. Only Rick would think about this!  When I'm eating ice cream, the very last thing I'm thinking about is..."mmm, now, how much would I like to have on this spoon at this moment?"  I'm probably thinking..."mmmmmm.   ice cream.  mmmmm.  ice cream....mmmmm. icecreammmmmmicecream."  My brain is closing in a decent freeze  and it has no opportunity to think..."WHOA, that's way too much on the spoon, I'd better put a little bit back into the cup." 

And, if Rick sees me take only half of the contents of the spoon into my mouth, he'll be too disgusted to ask for some.


----------



## RickinNYC

billysotherdad said:
			
		

> Most people do it.  Rick only takes what he plans to eat at that moment onto his spoon. Only Rick would think about this!



1.) You eat your icecream in a disgusting manner.
2.)  What does that mean?  "Only Rick would think about this!"?  Hmmmmm?????  Somebody is sleepin' on the couch tonight.


----------



## joanjett1976

billysotherdad said:
			
		

> Plus, why would I wear a red shirt ALL weekend?.



 

Too funny!

I agree.  Living in Montreal, it is a giant circuit party at all times . I had my fill at Pride a few weeks back. It is always a tad awkward for two chicks to be surrounded by 1000's of sweaty, shirtless men for an entire weekend!

On the subject of PDA's, whenever we hold hands, people assume we are sisters and often bluntly ask us this very question. How very odd.

Any of you fellas planning a trip up here anytime?


----------



## Belle23

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> Too funny!
> 
> I agree.  Living in Montreal, it is a giant circuit party at all times . I had my fill at Pride a few weeks back. It is always a tad awkward for two chicks to be surrounded by 1000's of sweaty, shirtless men for an entire weekend!
> 
> On the subject of PDA's, whenever we hold hands, people assume we are sisters and often bluntly ask us this very question. How very odd.
> 
> Any of you fellas planning a trip up here anytime?




Hi Everyone!    I just wanted to say that you all are so funny and I have enjoyed reading this thread.  Just the other day my partner and I were leaving our apartment and our nosy neighbor came out and asked my partner Amy if I was her daughter.    Now this made us roll over laughing because I am almost 24 and she is a young looking 32.    I have no clue why she would think she was my mother.  Then after she said no she asked if we were sisters and Amy finally had to say no we are roommates. She finally accepted this answer and went back in her home.  We just laughed at it the rest of the day.   We are planning a trip May 13-May 21 of 2006 and are planning on staying at POP Century.


----------



## joanjett1976

Belle23 said:
			
		

> We are planning a trip May 13-May 21 of 2006 and are planning on staying at POP Century.




Awwww! Looks like we'll be missing each other by a day  
We're leaving POP on May 12th! This will be our first time there-this time we're doing value for 10 days instead of moderate for 5. I'm requesting to be in a room near the Big wheel. Sigh...And I thought my tomboy days were firmly behind me...


----------



## Viki

Belle23 said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!    I just wanted to say that you all are so funny and I have enjoyed reading this thread.  Just the other day my partner and I were leaving our apartment and our nosy neighbor came out and asked my partner Amy if I was her daughter.    Now this made us roll over laughing because I am almost 24 and she is a young looking 32.  :



LOL! Except I can't laugh TOO loudly because when people try to make sense of Gwen and I, I always end up being the MOTHER!!!
   

BTW, OK is where our two friends are flying in for their ONE trip to WDW.


----------



## Belle23

This is our first time at WDW together we have both been when we were younger she on a band trip and I lived in Kissimmee for awhile in high school and my mom worked for WDW so we got in free!!!  She was definetly not thrilled by her being made out to be the mother, but I just told her that woman is insane because she does not look very old at all.  I am really excited about staying at POP it looks really fun I think we aren't going to do a room request I don't really care where we sleep!  I am just so excited this is our very first vacation together and I am talking we have never even gone on a weekend getaway (Except if you count going to a small town in Texas to visit her family, which I do not!) and we have been together for almost 5 years.


----------



## Viki

Have a great trip, Belle, and tell us how you like POP!


----------



## lynn71092

OMG, 5 years without a trip together!!
You will love WDW, just make sure you read everything on the boards to make it an even better experience.
And always remember the Fast Passes!!


----------



## Belle23

lynn71092 said:
			
		

> OMG, 5 years without a trip together!!
> You will love WDW, just make sure you read everything on the boards to make it an even better experience.
> And always remember the Fast Passes!!




Oh believe me I am like obsessed with this board and planning I think my partner is getting a little sick of me asking how should I do my hair, what should I wear, what restaurants do we want to eat at, etc when we don't even go until next spring!! She is the type where she is excited, but at the same time we aren't going until next Spring so she can wait till May 1 to start planning. Not me I am completly opposite, but she loves my just the way that I am insanity and all!!!   I will definetly let you all know how our trip went!!!


----------



## joanjett1976

belle-

here, here! planningness is godliness 'round these here parts!   

feel free to pm if you have any questions regarding dining or parks!


----------



## Belle23

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> belle-
> 
> here, here! planningness is godliness 'round these here parts!
> 
> feel free to pm if you have any questions regarding dining or parks!




Thank you so much.  I think planning is almost just as fun as going.


----------



## CinRell

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Let me clarify that it's Joe's mission to eat ice cream AND when he's eating it, he always takes a big scoop and puts it in his mouth, scrapes some off and leaves the rest on his spoon.  Which, in my humble opinion, is incredibly disgusting.  But it's a great deterrent from my ever asking if I can have some.
> 
> Yuck.



LOL! I'm sorry you guys are cracking me up... 
Sorry Joe.. that IS kinda gross. Nobody wants to see what your mouth forgot to finish... 

On another note, I live in cleveland with several predominantly gay communities around and I *love* it. Love the openness and tolerance tho many of the burbs aren't quite so "nice"... I notice lesbians are 'tolerated' more than gay men as far as being open but... what is WITH men who think oooh 2 women.. hot... maybe they'll want me.. 

um.. NO!

I'd love to join the gathering!  I'm not gay... I am equal opportunity for boys AND girls

Cin (8 more days till dizzy world!)


----------



## lovethattink

I've been checking this thread periodically to see if Viki heard anything back from the Phillies.  

Anyway, I've had a good chuckle with some of these posts.  Sad to say, Rick, but I eat my icecream like Joe.  I never even realized that.  It is gross, my son does that too.  

Valentine---You picked an awesome time to come here.  The crowds have been low.  We went to AK on Thursday after we dropped ds off at school.  At the bottom is a link of pics of the emptiness.

Joanjett and Belle---Pop is a fun resort, but the rooms are noisy.  We were in 1st floor of the rubix cube bld. room #9134.  It was an awesome location.  We were close to the parking lot, food court, computer pool.  But being close like that meant that there was alot of foot traffic outside our room.  We could hear everyone's conversations and everytime someone flushed a toilet, it sounded like it was in our room.  To stay there again I think I'd request a top floor.  Our baby woke up everytime he heard a toilet flush during the night.  Besides that, our stay was great!  Be sure to find the twister game.  DS and I had so much fun playing it.  Keep an eye out for dancing CMs at the food court.  

Belle---with the humidity here, I've found it pointless to worry about my hair during the daytime.   I also skip the make up, because it seems to melt off my face...yuck.  If you are planning to go to popular restaurants, it is very important to get your AR's made as soon as you are permitted.  Be sure to check out the menus at Allears.

Cinrell---my husband was born and raised in Parma.

Here are pics from AK on Thursday.  I was so pleased it was empty!

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slidesh...de=fromshare&Ux=0&mode=fromshare&conn_speed=1


----------



## Belle23

lovethattink said:
			
		

> I've been checking this thread periodically to see if Viki heard anything back from the Phillies.
> 
> Anyway, I've had a good chuckle with some of these posts.  Sad to say, Rick, but I eat my icecream like Joe.  I never even realized that.  It is gross, my son does that too.
> 
> Valentine---You picked an awesome time to come here.  The crowds have been low.  We went to AK on Thursday after we dropped ds off at school.  At the bottom is a link of pics of the emptiness.
> 
> Joanjett and Belle---Pop is a fun resort, but the rooms are noisy.  We were in 1st floor of the rubix cube bld. room #9134.  It was an awesome location.  We were close to the parking lot, food court, computer pool.  But being close like that meant that there was alot of foot traffic outside our room.  We could hear everyone's conversations and everytime someone flushed a toilet, it sounded like it was in our room.  To stay there again I think I'd request a top floor.  Our baby woke up everytime he heard a toilet flush during the night.  Besides that, our stay was great!  Be sure to find the twister game.  DS and I had so much fun playing it.  Keep an eye out for dancing CMs at the food court.
> 
> Belle---with the humidity here, I've found it pointless to worry about my hair during the daytime.   I also skip the make up, because it seems to melt off my face...yuck.  If you are planning to go to popular restaurants, it is very important to get your AR's made as soon as you are permitted.  Be sure to check out the menus at Allears.
> 
> Cinrell---my husband was born and raised in Parma.
> 
> Here are pics from AK on Thursday.  I was so pleased it was empty!
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slidesh...de=fromshare&Ux=0&mode=fromshare&conn_speed=1



Thank you I will definetly do the AR's early.  Thank you for the info on POP!!


----------



## lovesmickey

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Joe and I go to Disney not to "be gay" but to enjoy ourselves and each other's company, enjoy the magic, meet new people, eat great food, check out all the attractions, sit by the resort pool, take naps in the afternoons, have cocktails at PI, shop all over the place and, most especially, relive our childhoods.  If I had to add gay in there somewhere, it'd be pretty low on the totem pole of priorities.
> 
> As for meeting any gay DIS'ers, either when in WDW or here in NYC, I'd be all for it!  We'll be in the World 10/26-11/5!



I loved this thread, what great reading!

Viki
Congrats on your upcoming 20th anniversary.  We are celebrating our 20th!

RickinNYC & Billysotherdad
I loved what you said.  We also will NOT be going to gay days!  

We are just two Disney guests there to have a good time like everybody else.  We are there to relax and enjoy each other, to spend time together enjoying every minute.  We are there to have fun and enjoy all that Disney has to offer.  The parks, the rides, the attractions, the food (Casey's hot dogs), the drinks and yes the ICE CREAM!  We do nothing to draw attention ourselves just as we don't want to see it from someone else - someone said GET A ROOM - I agree!

Belle23
We always get the same question too!  Are you sisters?  Sometimes it is just easier to say YES - nice to see you - thanks for asking - Goodbye!

We are going to do something that we never do though.  We will be at Disney late October, this is a present to each other for our 20th anniversary.  We did make a reservation for dinner and ordered a special cake with Happy Anniversary on it.  We do not want a huge thing made out of it and we will explain that when we arrive.  We dont want people looking at us but at the same time we are very proud of our anniversary and do want to celebrate it at Disney.

Again, great thread!


----------



## Disney  Doll

*I don't know specifically about the gay aspect, but I will say that the Adventurers Club is just theneatest, most fun place!!!!*


----------



## SeattleRedBear

I got to this very funny thread late as well (not being a regular reader although I will be checking more as we have an upcoming trip to DLR).  Husbear & I have idly talked about going to gaydays some year, but after having been to the World last june for the first time during the summer (I was one of 20,000 librarians there), I think it will be the first (and last) time that we go during the summer (gaydays or not).  Between the weather (we are all weather wimps in Seattle) and the crowds, it was just *so* not enjoyable.  I don't think it will matter to me whether the crowds around me are gay or straight, I will be miserably hot and surrounded by too many strangers in close quarters (I think we have a larger sense of personal space here on the left coast).  We've also talked about going to the DL gayday as it's a much smaller, low-key event in October (when we typically go on vacation).

Rick -- You know if you guys are going to air your laundry in public, you're going to have to expect a response.  Get off Billy's case!  I eat ice cream just like he does and no one has ever told me it's gross (but maybe they're just being polite).  

We also get the "Are you guys brothers?" question *all* the time (even though we don't look a thing alike, we're both roughly the same size and age).  And like most couples, we've been picking up each others characteristics, mannerisms and jokes over the years so eventually we'll morph into a single person by the name of Steve&Rick.

So Viki -- Have you heard anything back from the Phillies GM?  I would probably react similarly to you (be in such a state of shock that I wouldn't know what to do).  Unfortunately, these days that kind of gay-bashing can (and does) still happen anywhere.  Take care of yourself and let us know what happens.  You've got a bunch of supporters here!


----------



## Viki

Thanks, guys, for continuing to ask after whether there has been any response from the Phillies front office. There hasn't been and I think if I don't hear anything by the end of the week I'm going to resend the letter to David Montgomery, the rep for the team owners. Whenever I hear anything I will absolutely let you all know. You've been great support.

On a lighter note, I, too love this thread and am glad people are jumping on (and back) to keep it going. It's a friendly place to visit each morning as I flip my laptop open!


----------



## Viki

lovesmickey said:
			
		

> I loved this thread, what great reading!
> 
> Viki
> Congrats on your upcoming 20th anniversary.  We are celebrating our 20th!



Welcome to the DIS boards, good to have you and congratulations on your 20th!!! You all made it before us!

Because I am still in the thick of planning our Dec trip, I haven't been able to yet appropriately obsess about next year's anniversary trip, but here are a few fleeting thoughts I've entertained:

1. Stay 4 nights AKL standard Savannah room (that's booked as of yesterday)
2. Stay 4 nights AKL concierge (our very first time staying concierge anywhere, which will be booked next week)
3. Doing both of the special safaris offered to concierge guests
4. An Illuminations cruise
5. Dinner at Victoria and Alberts, with one of those special cakes from the GF bakery!
6. Parasailing (at the Cont)
7. A carriage ride (at OKW?)
8. I recently learned I can order special flower deliveries to the room
9. An inroom dining experience for two on the balcony of our Savannah room
10. If we get bored we might visit the parks

(And I think I'm kidding aboutt the parasailing, but you never know...)

What are you guys gonna do?


----------



## Kevin&Randall

SeattleRedBear said:
			
		

> We also get the "Are you guys brothers?" question *all* the time (even though we don't look a thing alike, we're both roughly the same size and age).  And like most couples, we've been picking up each others characteristics, mannerisms and jokes over the years so eventually we'll morph into a single person by the name of Steve&Rick.



We get the brother's question about every time we go out.  To make our life easier, the answer is usually "Yes."

And as you can see, we have morphed into one person.    

Randall


----------



## Kevin&Randall

Viki said:
			
		

> Because I am still in the thick of planning our Dec trip, I haven't been able to yet appropriately obsess about next year's anniversary trip, but here are a few fleeting thoughts I've entertained:
> 
> 7. A carriage ride (at OKW?)



I am not aware of OKW offering carriage rides.  I do know that Port Orleans and Fort Wilderness do.  We have not done a carriage ride, but it does sound romantic.

We love to go to FW and sit on the porch at Trail's End and watch the people go by.  That isn't particularly romantic, but you can get some beverages at the Trading Post across the way and have a few cocktails.  People watching is as close to a sporting event as I will ever come to.

The dinner at Trail's End is very good, and quite reasonable.

Randall


----------



## RickinNYC

SeattleRedBear said:
			
		

> Rick -- You know if you guys are going to air your laundry in public, you're going to have to expect a response.  Get off Billy's case!  I eat ice cream just like he does and no one has ever told me it's gross (but maybe they're just being polite).
> 
> We also get the "Are you guys brothers?" question *all* the time (even though we don't look a thing alike, we're both roughly the same size and age).  And like most couples, we've been picking up each others characteristics, mannerisms and jokes over the years so eventually we'll morph into a single person by the name of Steve&Rick.



Hey there!  Welcome to the board!  And welcome to lovesmickey and steveandrandall as well!

As for getting on Joe's case (Billy is the dog not the partner!) about his ice cream eating habits, I just gotta.  It's one of those "things" I have with eating.  Grosses me out.  There's a list of things somewhere around here (looks under a pile of papers).  

As for the brother thing, never happen to us.  If it ever did, I think I'd either pee or fall down, both from laughing.  I'm half Japanese and stand 6'4".  Joe is italian and irish and is 5'8".  Think salt shaker and pepper mill.  That's us.

Actually, Joe and I look like the two dad's who just successfully ditched their wives and children to catch a round of golf.  

Lovesmickey, congrats on 20 years!  Joe and I will be celebrating our 15th anniversary this October at the Wilderness Lodge.  We'll be there from 10/26-11/5.


----------



## Viki

Hi steve&randall, isn't it the truth? All of our best friend couples are really one word, "danny&john," "bob&neil,"  and exactly in that order, never the reverse; that would have to be another couple. 

In any event, welcome and Trail's end sounds divine. We saw the dinner show at FW a few years back on a long weekend spent at WL and it was a hoot.


----------



## Kevin&Randall

Thank you everyone for the greetings.  Just to clarify something...  It's Kevin & Randall.  SeattleRedBear is Steve & Rick.

Anyway, we have been in Central Florida for about 15 years, (we've been together for 13 years).  We thought we were Disney experts until we discovered the disboards.  We enjoy spending time at Disney and Disney certinally enjoys us spending our money in the various bars -- especially the pub at UK.  (Hi Pam!    )

We'd be happy to answer questions about the area.  It would be fun to meet up with folks as they visit. 

Viki, the Trails End serves the same food as the Hoop Dee Doo.  Give me enough beer and I perform my own floor show!    

Randall


----------



## Viki

Kevin&Randall said:
			
		

> We'd be happy to answer questions about the area.  It would be fun to meet up with folks as they visit.
> 
> Viki, the Trails End serves the same food as the Hoop Dee Doo.  Give me enough beer and I perform my own floor show!
> 
> Randall
> 
> OK, we'll have to catch that one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the name confusion. We'll do better.


----------



## joanjett1976

Viki said:
			
		

> Hi steve&randall, isn't it the truth? All of our best friend couples are really one word, "danny&john," "bob&neil,"  and exactly in that order, never the reverse; that would have to be another couple.



 
Oh my god, that is sooo funny! Round here we're 'genandval' one word-one bizarro alien like entity.


----------



## SeattleRedBear

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Hey there!  Welcome to the board!  And welcome to lovesmickey and steveandrandall as well!
> 
> As for getting on Joe's case (Billy is the dog not the partner!) about his ice cream eating habits, I just gotta.  It's one of those "things" I have with eating.  Grosses me out.  There's a list of things somewhere around here (looks under a pile of papers).


Your dog eats ice cream!!  Now THAT'S disgusting.


----------



## RickinNYC

SeattleRedBear said:
			
		

> Your dog eats ice cream!!  Now THAT'S disgusting.



 

No no no!!!  Joe eats ice cream in a way that grosses me out.  BILL is the dog and he does NOT get icecream at all!


----------



## SeattleRedBear

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> No no no!!!  Joe eats ice cream in a way that grosses me out.  BILL is the dog and he does NOT get icecream at all!



Oh. Well, that's very different. Never mind.


----------



## RickinNYC

SeattleRedBear said:
			
		

> Oh. Well, that's very different. Never mind.



Emily Litella, is that you?


----------



## gppnj

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Let me clarify that it's Joe's mission to eat ice cream AND when he's eating it, he always takes a big scoop and puts it in his mouth, scrapes some off and leaves the rest on his spoon.  Which, in my humble opinion, is incredibly disgusting.  But it's a great deterrent from my ever asking if I can have some.
> 
> Yuck.



Oh my God. I eat ice cream the exact same way.


----------



## TomTO

Hi,

Myself and my partner Rick are sailing on the Disney Magic October 29th - November 5th then heading over to the parks. Just wondering is anyone else will be there at that time. The actual dates are November 5th - 8th (4 nights).

Looks like were just missing RickinNYC.

Cheers,
Tom

PS. Why can't we have a gay DIS Board???


----------



## polarboi

TomTO said:
			
		

> PS. Why can't we have a gay DIS Board???



Oh my gosh, I would *live* there.

But what would we talk about?  Gay stuff all day long?  Make sure everyone had received their latest updates to the Gay Agenda?  Offer tips on renewing your Gay License?  (I almost had mine revoked yesterday when I mentioned I'd never seen _Steel Magnolias_ or _Beaches_, though I was let off with a warning once I demonstrated that I had _RENT_ memorized.)

-p.b.


----------



## SeattleRedBear

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Emily Litella, is that you?


Yes, Mickey, this is Emily Litella.  I'm sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you but, my goodness, they don't even have ESL up here and, you know, the more time goes by, the harder it is to contact the living.

What's all this fuss I hear about gay onions? Honestly, I don't even know how you would tell the difference. Do they really need to pass a constitutional amendment against gay onions? They don't seem like much of a problem to me. Mostly I just chop them up and mix them in with meatloaf or spaghetti sauce or just about anything. I've never noticed whether there was any problem with gay onions. They all taste the same to me. If we ban gay onions, what's next? Gay cucumbers? Gay watermelons? 

And another thing...I'm very puzzled about that man you elected president.  Ever since he was elected, he keeps talking about his man date.  Well now, you'd think that that's the kind of thing that he wouldn't want people to know about, yet he talks about it every time I hear him and he seems to be very proud of it.  How can he be against same-sex relationships and then date a man?  What does Laura think of this relationship and does she actually approve of his dating a man?  Also I have not heard any denouncements by the Christian right when he announced that he had a man date.  Where are Pat Robertson and Jerry Fallwell now?

All I can think of is that someone was going to leak something about him and he decided to be up front about it.  Just like what they did to that poor Mr. Nixon.  But you know, I never understood why everyone got so upset about buglers at the Watergate Hotel.  I can understand why people at the hotel were upset.  After all, a bugle is a very loud instrument and I'm sure they woke up a lot of people, but to throw out a president just because he paid for some musicians to play at a hotel...it just doesn't make any sense.  You know, I think it was the same people who were against violins on television.  Now why don't parents want their children to see violins on television?  Why, I thought the Leonard Bernstein concerts were just lovely.  Now, if they only show the violins after 11:00 at night, the little babies will all be asleep.  And they won't learn any music appreciation!  Why, they'll end up wanting to play guitar, and bongo drums.  And go to Africa and join these rock and roll outfits.  And they won't drink milk!  I say there should be more violins on television!

Really, what's going on down there?  The longer I'm gone the less sense it makes.  But thanks for thinking of me Nicky.  The only thing I miss is the toast.


----------



## Viki

I don't know how in the WORLD I am suppossed to follow the post above, but I'll try.

On the subject of the gay-bashing incident at the Phillies game, in the over two weeks since I mailed the general manager a letter I have received no reply, so today I wrote a letter to the managing partner and copied him the orginal letter, while also copying today's letter to the nonresponsive general manager. With all of this copying you'd think someone ought to respond. I'll let you know!

On a lighter note, I believe I have planned every plannable moment of our upcoming WDW trip and that leaves me a bit depressed! Still, next Sunday morning, I'll be on the phone seeing if I can book all the right ADs.


----------



## mickeysaver

SeattleRedBear said:
			
		

> Yes, Mickey, this is Emily Litella.  I'm sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you but, my goodness, they don't even have ESL up here and, you know, the more time goes by, the harder it is to contact the living.
> 
> What's all this fuss I hear about gay onions? Honestly, I don't even know how you would tell the difference. Do they really need to pass a constitutional amendment against gay onions? They don't seem like much of a problem to me. Mostly I just chop them up and mix them in with meatloaf or spaghetti sauce or just about anything. I've never noticed whether there was any problem with gay onions. They all taste the same to me. If we ban gay onions, what's next? Gay cucumbers? Gay watermelons?
> 
> And another thing...I'm very puzzled about that man you elected president.  Ever since he was elected, he keeps talking about his man date.  Well now, you'd think that that's the kind of thing that he wouldn't want people to know about, yet he talks about it every time I hear him and he seems to be very proud of it.  How can he be against same-sex relationships and then date a man?  What does Laura think of this relationship and does she actually approve of his dating a man?  Also I have not heard any denouncements by the Christian right when he announced that he had a man date.  Where are Pat Robertson and Jerry Fallwell now?
> 
> All I can think of is that someone was going to leak something about him and he decided to be up front about it.  Just like what they did to that poor Mr. Nixon.  But you know, I never understood why everyone got so upset about buglers at the Watergate Hotel.  I can understand why people at the hotel were upset.  After all, a bugle is a very loud instrument and I'm sure they woke up a lot of people, but to throw out a president just because he paid for some musicians to play at a hotel...it just doesn't make any sense.  You know, I think it was the same people who were against violins on television.  Now why don't parents want their children to see violins on television?  Why, I thought the Leonard Bernstein concerts were just lovely.  Now, if they only show the violins after 11:00 at night, the little babies will all be asleep.  And they won't learn any music appreciation!  Why, they'll end up wanting to play guitar, and bongo drums.  And go to Africa and join these rock and roll outfits.  And they won't drink milk!  I say there should be more violins on television!
> 
> Really, what's going on down there?  The longer I'm gone the less sense it makes.  But thanks for thinking of me Nicky.  The only thing I miss is the toast.



God, I miss Gilda.  Thanks for that.  Maggie


----------



## lovesmickey

First of all Thanks for the Welcome's!

RickinNYC - Congrats on your 15 years!  That's great!  We will be arriving at WDW on October 15th and leaving on the 28th.

Viki - This trip will is only our second trip to WDW.  We are so excited to be returning.  This is the plans:
1st day, We arrive at 1:50 
Going to the Magic Kingdom - Dinner anywhere - EMH's
2nd day, Typhon Lagoon - relaxing in the sun playing in the water
Liberty Tree Tavern at the MK for Dinner and then Trick or Treating at Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party!
3rd Day, Princess Storybook Breakfast - and the day at EPCOT  
Dinner at LeCellier - Special Anniversary Cake.
4th Day, DTD - Disney Quest - Dinner at 1900 Park Fare
5th day, Breakfast at Chef Mickeys - MGM Studios - Fantasmic Pkg at Hollywood & Vine
6th Day, Cinderella's Royal Table for breakfast - Day at the Magic Kingdom
7th Day, Donalds Breakfastosurs - Day at Animal Kingdom
8th Day, Crystal Palace for breakfast - Day at the Magic Kingdom
9th Day, Food & Wine fest at EPCOT - Marrakesh for Dinner
10th Day, DTD for shopping or maybe MK for a Casey's hot dog before going home.

We are planning on our early breakfasts, enjoying the parks, maybe back to the resort for an afternoon rest or a swim or our favorite pastime DTD to shop and then back to the parks for the evenings.

With it only being our second trip we want to do everything we did the last trip and more (not sure how we will do that).  I had forgot about the carriage rides so now I am going to have to see if I can book us one of those.

One last thing - like everyone else we morphed into one many years ago and, our dog LOVES Ice Cream.  She is a regular at the DQ drive up window!


----------



## mickeysaver

Took me a while to find this thread, but it's been a great read.  Except for the part about the the incident that Viki had at the Phillies game.  City of Brotherly Love...right.  I am sorry that this happened to you.  Unfortunately, there are jerks everywhere, luckily, larger cities usually help lower your chances of finding them.  We live in Atlanta, the city too busy to hate, but tell that to the folks that were at the Otherside the night that Eric Robert Rudolf set a bomb off in the bar.  Luckily, my partner at the time and I decided not to go out that night, otherwise, we would have been there.  I felt so sorry for anyone that was there that night.  The one thing that circulated through my mind the entire evening that I first went to a lesbian bar was that, OMG, please don't let someone throw a bomb in here....I would have to tell my Dad about this at the worst possible time, if they did.  Luckily, I was blessed to be able to tell my Dad on my own terms.  I love my Dad.  I always wondered if there was anyone forced "out" that night.  I prayed for all of them.

Anyway, a few other random thoughts......

If we have a separate board on the DIS, I propose that it be called the Rainbow Connection board.  Can you tell that I love the Muppets?   I think it might be neat.

I once ran into a parent from one of the families in our pediatric office at a restaurant and had she asked me if Gabby was my husband, my son, my friend......it was awkward since I know that she is a Bible thumper.....I told her that Gabby was my roommate.  I don't mind telling most folks the truth, but I also have a pretty good sense of who I need to bend the truth for also.   I have grey hair and am 37 years old, she is 31 and has a baby face.  Needless to say, neither of us appreciates the confusion, but what are ya' gonna do?  At least it's better than the neighbor next door.  Mr. Massey, who is in his late 70's, was actually the owner of the house that we bought this year.  He thought for months after the sale that Gabby was a boy.  She may not be blessed with large breasts, but she certainly doesn't look like a boy.  Another neighbor of ours clued him in because we just didn't have the heart to tell him.

One day, I would love to see an off season gay/lesbian couples meet.....maybe even a cruise.  Gabby and I have been together for 6 years now.  We do not feel the need to have major PDA, yes, we hold hands and occasionally steal a quick peck kiss, but it's discreet.  We are not out to wave the rainbow flag or educate anyone either, we just want to be.  We love WDW.  We love to see our inner children come out to play. It's what lures us back to WDW again and again.  We are not big partiers or drinkers.  Gabby gets goofy after one Smirnoff Twisted, so needless to say, she is a cheap date. lol  I appreciate the info on PI's Thursday night ratio....we might need to update our itinerary.....again.

We know that this trip will most likely be our last for quite awhile.  The house needs some TLC, so the mouse is going to need to wait for a few years.  That thought makes every moment of our upcoming trip even more precious.  We wouldn't be going to WDW this year, except that Gabby's family lives in FL and she wants one last family trip with her mom and her sisters.  My mother outlaw's health is not all that great, so we need to make all the good memories happen while we can.  So, I am working my buns off to make it happen.  I would do anything to make her happy.

I guess that's all that I can input here, but if anyone see's us with our lime green Mickey Heads, please say hello!  Maggie





Maggie, Pluto, & Gabby at the Ice Cream Social in 2002​


----------



## bubie2.5

Hi, I just found this thread, for the first time a DIS meet is starting to sound good to me.   



> If we have a separate board on the DIS, I propose that it be called the Rainbow Connection board.  Can you tell that I love the Muppets?   I think it might be neat.



That's a great idea!


----------



## Valentine

Hi everyone!  I am back home.. I had a GREAT trip and I see you all have been oh so busy while I have been gone!! Welcome to all the new folks!!  

I have to admit that I was quite fearful in my beginning DIS days of mentioning the "gay" aspect of me here on the boards.. but it seems that this thread has been sort of a second "coming out" for all of us here on the DIS!! LOL!! Nice to meet everyone... and I hope we can get to know each other very well... I like having a place to fit in.. since there are many other threads where i just don't feel really comfortable... I think the idea of a gay dis thread would be a fabulous idea..perhaps we should bring it up to the mods??  

Anyway.. back to my trip... I went solo... and had a fabulous time.  My first time staying as a DVC member.. and wow it was great!!!  I stayed at the Beach Club Villas and all I can say is WOW!!  I also stayed at Universal - Hard Rock one weekend and then Portofino the second Weekend.. with disney in the middle.  The Portofino is absolutely Beautiful!!  

I did many first time things.. even though I thought I had done it all!!  My most exciting moment was finding my first Paint Brush on Tom Sawyer's Island!! I can't believe I did it.. but I didn't take it.. i conveniently guided a little girl to it so that she could "find" it herself!!  She was so excited as she had been dogging my footsteps in the hopes that I would lead her to it! LOL!! What a great moment!

It was VERY HOT.. but manageable... I did the parks in the morning, pools in the afternoons and then back to the parks at night.  I did EMH evening at Magic Kingdom and reports are partially correct.  They are crowded... for the first hour.. but if you can stick it out.. or just show up after the first hour.. I ate during the first hour and just did the not so popular stuff first... then after that first hour the crowds started dispersing and the park was lots of fun at night... the EMH in the morning at Magic Kingdom is still the absolute BEST TIME to hit the Magic Kingdom... I had done all of Fantasy Land, TomorrowLand, Tom Sawyer's Island, all the mountains, and the teacups.. all by 11 am... what a morning!! 

Oh.. the one thing I did notice was that with this Free Dining thing (which i did not partake in.. AP & DVC.. so not eligible).. All of the restaurants in the Magic Kingdom were PACKED on the EMH nights.. and pretty darn crowded most nights in general... there were many people wandering around with the little sheets telling them where they could eat and they were getting frustrated that they couldn't just walk up and sit down and eat... So.. us DIS'ers have the upper hand cause we know to make our PS's. or AR's!! LOL!  But, I have to say it pretty much sucks for the poor people who have NO clue that they need to make the AR's early in the day or days before... I found myself helping many folks to find their way out of the parks and to other eating establishments nearby... Forwarned.... is what is that saying??? 

Oh.. I also made it a point to do Photopass... everywhere I went if I saw a photographer I handed over my card and took my pose! LOL!! I like most of the pics... although I also had some of them use my camera also.. so i do have some free good shots... I will buy some.. just have to choose my favorites!... this is a great idea.. and especially good for solo's or for those of you wanting pics together!

I did not make it to PI on thursday night though! Sorry VICKI!!  I don't remember why at this moment.. but I am sure it will come to me!! LOL!! 

I will report more.. later.. I just wanted to take a moment to say HI! feel free to ask questions!!  

Kathy


----------



## Viki

Hey Maggie and Gabbie (and Pluto!), great to meet you! Thanks for hunting this thread down and checking in. I'm only sorry your upcoming trip will be your last for awhile!

But about that upcoming trip, will our dates overlap? We're there from 12/3-12/11. It would be great to meet up.

(My partner, Gwen, gets mistaken for a boy/guy ALL the time. She smirks, I smile).


----------



## Viki

And, oh my goodness, I just noticed. Gabbie has Gwen's hat on!!!


----------



## Viki

bubie2.5 said:
			
		

> Hi, I just found this thread, for the first time a DIS meet is starting to sound good to me.



LOL! My thoughts exactly! Welcome home!


----------



## Viki

Hey, Kathy, welcome back! I'm just the little posting binger today, but it's so great to see everyone saying hi.

You liked the BCV? We have two ownership interests, BCV and BW, but BCV is my favorite. We love everything about it and that's where we are headed in December, though I have to admit I'm already looking forward to our stay at AKL next August.


----------



## bubie2.5

> But about that upcoming trip, will our dates overlap? We're there from 12/3-12/11. It would be great to meet up.



My family will be on WDW at that time. Now I only have can convince my partner that we can fit it in our budget. We just bought a beach front property and she wants to start building right away. So that means no more vacationing this year.
Can someone help me organizing a CHEAP trip to WDW?


----------



## RickinNYC

DIS MEET in NYC!

I say all you folks come to NYC for a weekend for a meet!  Joe and I, and Kathy, will be your official greeters and tour guides.  Plus, we'll show you the best places to get great cheap eats and good cocktails!


----------



## Viki

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> DIS MEET in NYC!
> 
> I say all you folks come to NYC for a weekend for a meet!  Joe and I, and Kathy, will be your official greeters and tour guides.  Plus, we'll show you the best places to get great cheap eats and good cocktails!



That's not a bad idea, Rick. Gwen and I are often in the Big Apple for dinner and a show. Most recently we saw "Pillowman" and "Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolf?" After all of that existential drama, personally, I'm ready for some dancing girls!!! Or, at  the very least, some flying witches!
 

On another note, I'm not big on editing, BUT I did just change the name of the thread so that it would more accurately reflect the community that seems to forming around it. (Previously, it was Gay-friendly Night?).


----------



## RickinNYC

Viki said:
			
		

> That's not a bad idea, Rick. Gwen and I are often in the Big Apple for dinner and a show. Most recently we saw "Pillowman" and "Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolf?" After all of that existential drama, personally, I'm ready for some dancing girls!!! Or, at  the very least, some flying witches!
> 
> 
> On another note, I'm not big on editing, BUT I did just change the name of the thread so that it would more accurately reflect the community that seems to forming around it. (Previously, it was Gay-friendly Night?).



That would be a lot of fun!  Well... you can ogle the dancing girls.  I'll critique their fashion choice.  

Ok, so it's Rick, Joe, Kathy, Gwen and Vicki for a mini-meet so far.  I think everyone else should consider their options and come for a weekend!


----------



## Valentine

Yay!!! Yay!!! DIsney mini meet in NYC!!!  I am all for it!!   Well.. I just went and booked my next trip.. yeah, yeah.. I know.. I just got back!! LOL!! But I can't stand not knowing when I am going back!! I just put a hold on a room at Saratoga for the 1st through the 6th of January!! yipppppeeeeee!!!  AND.. I may have a new girlfriend to actually go with this time! Wow.. things are looking up!  

Kathy


----------



## TomTO

Hi Everyone,

Is there anyone in this thread from Canada? Perhaps the Toronto area? Or, am I wishing too hard


----------



## PeterPanFanWDW

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Ok, so it's Rick, Joe, Kathy, Gwen and Vicki for a mini-meet so far.  I think everyone else should consider their options and come for a weekend!





We'd love to go, but probably can't swing it.  I'm so embarassed to admit I've never been to NYC.  GASP!!!    

We'll just have to wait until ya'all get to Orlando and do many mini-meets.

Hi Tom -- sorry, we are not from Canada, but if you are ever in our neck of the woods, let us know!    

PPF


----------



## joanjett1976

TomTO said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone in this thread from Canada? Perhaps the Toronto area? Or, am I wishing too hard



I'm in Montreal, i think I'm as close as you get on this thread!


----------



## Viki

Valentine, did you post a trip report??? I'd love to read it.

And congrats on the girlfriend!


----------



## Viki

bubie2.5 said:
			
		

> My family will be on WDW at that time. Now I only have can convince my partner that we can fit it in our budget. We just bought a beach front property and she wants to start building right away. So that means no more vacationing this year.
> Can someone help me organizing a CHEAP trip to WDW?




 A cheap trip to WDW is so totally beyond me these days. I'm afraid, like with camping, I'm heading in precisely the opposite direction. I started out with a sleeping bag next to the fire and now it's nothing less than a 37-foot RV.

With disney, I started out with day trips (back in the 70s) and now it's nothing less than DVC or AKL Concierge. I'm not proud, just getting too old to rough it.


----------



## Valentine

Nope.. didn't have a chance to post an actual trip report yet... I tend to get too wordy and then I never finish them!! LOL!!! I am certainly hoping to get one up by this weekend though.. at least an abbreviated version!! LOL!!! 

Kathy


----------



## bubie2.5

Viki said:
			
		

> A cheap trip to WDW is so totally beyond me these days. I'm afraid, like with camping, I'm heading in precisely the opposite direction. I started out with a sleeping bag next to the fire and now it's nothing less than a 37-foot RV.
> 
> With disney, I started out with day trips (back in the 70s) and now it's nothing less than DVC or AKL Concierge. I'm not proud, just getting too old to rough it.



LOL Viki, it doesn't HAVE to be cheap, it just has to LOOK cheap to help me get my partner to agree to it. (insert evil laught here).


----------



## TomTO

Thanks for responding Joanjetti1976. Guess you and I are the only ones   

That's too bad, I'm really trying to get a club or something going in Canada with "our kind of people". Much more fun   

Where did everyone get the cool MM in rainbow colours (see, I'm from Canada ... you can tell because of the way I spell c-o-l-o-u-r-s !!!

Cheers.

Tom


----------



## Viki

TomTO said:
			
		

> Where did everyone get the cool MM in rainbow colours (see, I'm from Canada ... you can tell because of the way I spell c-o-l-o-u-r-s !!!
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom! Welcome. Sorry we're not in Canada, though the last episode of "Queer as Folk" might have begun a mad exodus to the land north of us, especially among lesbian folk!

About the rainbow Mickey - I spied it on Chuck's signature and he graciously let me copy it. Just this week someone else copied it from me. Feel free, if you like. It's great to see so many.


----------



## bubie2.5

Some good news here.


----------



## PeterPanFanWDW

Vicki shared with us as well and we LOVE it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Thanks Vicki!

PPF


----------



## Viki

PeterPanFanWDW said:
			
		

> Vicki shared with us as well and we LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vicki!
> 
> PPF



You're very welcome, friend. It looks aweful spiffy on you!


----------



## Kevin&Randall

It happened again last night.  We went to a restaurant and the first thing the hostess says, "Are you two brothers?  You look like twins."  Then when we tell her we are not, she seemed incredibly surprised.  I think I'm going back to answering "yes."

We intended to do Gay Days this year, but on the Saturday it was pouring rain.  I don't need to torture myself to have a good time.  Since we live in the area, it isn't hard to go when we want to.  

Food & Wine is our favorite time of year.  We find ourselves there most weekends sampling stuff, enjoying the weather and friends/family.

Randall


----------



## missj171

Hi, I wandered randomly over into this board/thread and have been gripped by the gay friendly frivolity! Great to see so many friendly rainbow people on here, and for a gay thread NOT to descend into bible quoting mayhem.... 

Anyway, me and my girl are off to Disney Paris in a few days - can't wait! I hope the friendliness is in evidence there too - I don't know that my French is up to explaining our situation to get the right bed etc.! 

I told her about Gay Days and she was very excited, so maybe one day we'll make it over there. Although I'm like a lot of you who puts the Disney before the Gay aspect of the holiday - but we'll see! 

We don't get much of the sisters confusion - but then we were best friends before we got together (aww) - but we do get the amalgamated names troubles! In fact, people just refer to us as 'the one who isn't the other one' when they're trying to remember our names - which is sad!


----------



## PeterPanFanWDW

Welcome MissJ!  Hope you have a wonderful time at DLP, we've yet to make it there but it's on our last of hopeful future visits.

Hope everyone is doing well today!

Take care.

PPF


----------



## Poohsmommi

Hello hello!  My name is Sheri and I am in Cape Coral, Florida.  Heading to Disney the following dates so far:

9/30 - 10/4
11/27 - 12/2

anyone going to be there during those times?


----------



## Viki

Poohsmommi said:
			
		

> Hello hello!  My name is Sheri and I am in Cape Coral, Florida.  Heading to Disney the following dates so far:
> 
> 9/30 - 10/4
> 11/27 - 12/2
> 
> anyone going to be there during those times?



Oh, drat, Poohsmommie! We'll miss you by one day, as we're coming in 12/3 and staying through 12/11.

In fact, as we speak, I have three disney vacations in mind and two booked. The first is coming up fast (though not fast enough; we're used to traveling down right after labor day weekend, so we're all going through withdrawal) for 12/3-12/11 at BCV. The second is our anniversary trip 8/26-9/2 AKL 2006. And for the third we're thinking a long weekend at OKW next Xmas - the first week of Dec or so - before the PAP and DDE from this year expires.

And I won't be surprised if we also fit in a quick trip to the Dolphin just to SEE! 
 

Anyway, if anyone's going to be down around those times, let us know!

Have a good one!


----------



## bubie2.5

Poohsmommi said:
			
		

> Hello hello!  My name is Sheri and I am in Cape Coral, Florida.  Heading to Disney the following dates so far:
> 
> 9/30 - 10/4
> 11/27 - 12/2
> 
> anyone going to be there during those times?


Hi Sheri, I just wanted to comment on your tag... you are my hero!!


----------



## Viki

bubie2.5 said:
			
		

> Hi Sheri, I just wanted to comment on your tag... you are my hero!!




Oh my goodness! I just saw that tag... I know when I lived in Fla back in the early 70s we were always ushering friends and family through the park (yup, only one back then), but 56 trips in 3 years!!! That's unbelievable. How are you doing that?


----------



## lynn71092

Sheri, can you join us?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=873581


----------



## Viki

lynn71092 said:
			
		

> Sheri, can you join us?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=873581



I am not a big drinker (well, OK, I am big and I do drink), but Oh my goodness, that sounds like so much fun.


----------



## Viki

Well, reality set in and the Xmas 2006 trip to OKW is bagged. There's is just too much going on. Our teens will be in San Antonia that July for a youth gathering, we'll be in AKL for our anniversary, and then my DP's family is hosting us at their timeshare in the mts of VA (sounds nice, but let's face it - it's not disney). So while Gwen and I might get away for a quick weekend early in 2007, I think our next trip will be back to BCV for our daughter's graduation from HS. She'll get to bring two friends, and our son, who will gradutate the following year - and will get to do the same - will invite one friend, and we'll just hang out at the resort, keep score of the comings and goings of 3 teenage girls and 2 teenage boys, and practice ducking!  

Anyway, there hasn't been that much activity on this thread in a couple of days so I just wanted to check in. How's everyone doing and when's the next trip. We're getting very excited about Dec!


----------



## bubie2.5

Viki said:
			
		

> She'll get to bring two friends, and our son, who will gradutate the following year - and will get to do the same - will invite one friend, and we'll just hang out at the resort, keep score of the comings and goings of 3 teenage girls and 2 teenage boys, and practice ducking!



 5 teens!!!!!!You're one brave woman.


----------



## Viki

bubie2.5 said:
			
		

> 5 teens!!!!!!You're one brave woman.



Brave, crazy, twisted, seriously wacked, will do anything to have an excuse to visit the world - you got it!
 

I have to say though that we told both the kids today and they are seriously excited. We'll host their friends at BCV, of course, and we'll pay for their arifare, but then each of their friends will have to pay for their food, park ticket, and any spending money they'd like to bring along. So it's a nice deal for their friends but they'll still need the time between now and then to save up about $800.00 each. If I know my daughter she'll end up saving money from her job at BK and helping her friends out. 

This is one of the main reasons we bought into DVC - so that we can host family and friends. It's always been good.


----------



## Poohsmommi

Viki said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness! I just saw that tag... I know when I lived in Fla back in the early 70s we were always ushering friends and family through the park (yup, only one back then), but 56 trips in 3 years!!! That's unbelievable. How are you doing that?




Ya know - I had no idea I had been so much .... when I called to make my ressies for my upcoming September trip, the CM told me  LOL  We got up a lot on the weekends.


----------



## Poohsmommi

lynn71092 said:
			
		

> Sheri, can you join us?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=873581




I'd love to, but I won't be able to - I'll have my 8-year old with me!


----------



## joanjett1976

Has anyone else attempted to drink their way around the world? I am afraid to call it a day somewhere near Italy.  

Had a few this Saturday and let's just saw these here adult bones were feeling the burn the following day!


----------



## Meezers

Viki....just started reading this thread and had to say....

You realize those guys at the Phillies game were being horses' behinds cause they were jealous....you had a girl....bet they didnt'!


FYI....not gay but sworn off men for the rest of my life!  Does that make me asexual?


----------



## jamieandben

Will anyone be there 9-17-05 - 9-24-05
like to meet up


----------



## Viki

Poohsmommi said:
			
		

> We got up a lot on the weekends.



Ya think???


----------



## Viki

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> Has anyone else attempted to drink their way around the world? I am afraid to call it a day somewhere near Italy.
> 
> Had a few this Saturday and let's just saw these here adult bones were feeling the burn the following day!



Joan, let's put it this way: If I started at Mexico, I'd end at Norway. 
 

For example, last night I was back at the ballpark (still no word yet over the bashing incident, despite two letters, one to Ed Wade and one to David Montgomery and it's been forever, so I think that's it), and we had seats in the Hall of Fame section, a portion of the stadium that gives you access to a REAL bar! Woo-hoo. I went wild. I had 2 margerittas!     

No, really, that's wild for me. Sigh...


----------



## Viki

Meezers said:
			
		

> Viki....just started reading this thread and had to say....
> 
> You realize those guys at the Phillies game were being horses' behinds cause they were jealous....you had a girl....bet they didnt'!
> 
> 
> FYI....not gay but sworn off men for the rest of my life!  Does that make me asexual?



LOL!!! 
 

Isn't that the truth. And, you're absolutely right. Not a woman in sight. Which makes me wonder: perhaps I misinterpreted the whole event. Perhaps that was really the lugs way of making a pass! You know, like in gradeschool, when the boy runs up and tugs your hair! Wow, look at what I missed - and, apparently, your still missing!!!


----------



## Laurajean1014

Aren't all the threads on the DisBoards, gay-friendly?

I sure hope so.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I'm so glad that this thread is on here.   

I'm Angela btw. I am new on her, but my older sister Rocadonismom used to be on for hours every day last year or maybe even the year before. lol.


----------



## Viki

Hi, Angela! Great to have you with us! Like your sister, I, too, can spend hours here. In fact, I have to pull myself away NOW to get this day going.

To LauraJean - Yes, that's generally been my experience. I'm all over the boards. When this thread started it was orginally entitiled "Gay-friendly night." I was asking about Thursday nights at PI and whether or not it was true that there are a few more gay folk there that night than any other (the answer appears to be yes). But, then, we branched out and starting forming this little community, I went back and edited the thread title to read "Gay-friendly thread."


----------



## DMRick

missj171 said:
			
		

> Anyway, me and my girl are off to Disney Paris in a few days - can't wait! I hope the friendliness is in evidence there too - I don't know that my French is up to explaining our situation to get the right bed etc.!


I don't think you will have to worry about that. We spent a couple weeks (hubby and I) in Paris a few years ago, and gay couples appeared very much the norm. Hubby and I were begining to think we were the only straight couple on the walking bridge over the river, where "everyone" had gathered with a loaf of bread and a bottle of wine. 
Nice to see this thread remain a "nice" thread.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Nice to meet you too Viki! I think I might end up spending hours here as well.

When are gay days for 2006? That would be a lovely addition to next years cruise. I haven't put the deposit down on that one so I can switch it to match going to wdw for a few days. I think it would be wonderful for me and my SO to be there for gay days.

I have also heard a lot of mention of doing it in 2007. That would work for me. It would be nice to have a 3rd year of disney vacationing lined up.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Viki said:
			
		

> With disney, I started out with day trips (back in the 70s) and now it's nothing less than DVC or AKL Concierge. I'm not proud, just getting too old to rough it.



How was that? I have been wanting to go to AKL with the Mrs. and me, being spoiled, wanted concierge. Is it worth it? Perhaps we will book that for our 2007 vacation. 

Also I was wondering if anyone knew if there was any problems adding on the romantic getaway package on a room on the ship with a same-sex couple. I want the no hassle palo's seating.  

I drank my way around the world in 2003 and ended in Mexico. I was 19 then with my mom and aunt so it was only sips. This year I am 21 and I will be there from October 28 - November 3 during the food and wine festival. I am not a big drinker like a lot of people my age, but I do love a great glass of wine. I can't wait to try it again. 

Oh if anyone is going to be there during my dates let me know.


----------



## Viki

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> How was that? I have been wanting to go to AKL with the Mrs. and me, being spoiled, wanted concierge. Is it worth it? Perhaps we will book that for our 2007 vacation.



I'll let you know as soon as I know! I just booked the AKL trip last week. I started with a split stay, 4 nights standard, 4 nights concierge, but then I just upgraded the whole stay trip to concierge. It's our 20th anniverary stay, so what the heck. I'm really going to go all out. She doesn't read these boards so it's safe to post that I'm going to order flowers in the room every day, with other surprises of fancy chocolates and champagne here and there, just to keep us on our toes. We'll do both the safaris and also dine for the first time at Victoria and Alberts. My only problem is that the trip is still 11 months and 1 week away!

Thank goodness we have a trip in December. That's one of our usual DVC trips, which we love because we rent the 1 or 2-bedrooms and then have the full kitchen, living room, and such.

I'm afraid I know nothing about the cruise ships (I first wrote, "I know nothing about cruising! Good Lord), but I know we have someone on this thread who does it a lot. Perhaps they'll speak up with some information that might help you. Good question!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Viki said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I know nothing about the cruise ships (I first wrote, "I know nothing about cruising! Good Lord)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so wonderful! Very romantic. I can't wait to hear about it. (hopefully I am still able to be on the boards by then.)
> 
> There is another thing I have been wondering about. (gosh I am posting a lot today) I have heard a lot of mention about getting a gift basket from theperfectgift. How do you customize it and how do you get it sent to your room? Is there another thread for this....I'll look that up while I wait for a response. Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## joanjett1976

Viki said:
			
		

> I'll let you know as soon as I know! I just booked the AKL trip last week. I started with a split stay, 4 nights standard, 4 nights concierge, but then I just upgraded the whole stay trip to concierge. It's our 20th anniverary stay, so what the heck. I'm really going to go all out. She doesn't read these boards so it's safe to post that I'm going to order flowers in the room every day, with other surprises of fancy chocolates and champagne here and there, just to keep us on our toes. We'll do both the safaris and also dine for the first time at Victoria and Alberts. My only problem is that the trip is still 11 months and 1 week away!



 
OOh, that sound wonderful! I will have my gf read your post. I want tuxedo strawberries in my AKL room on my birthday, i say! We've already planned breakfast at Boma and dinner at Jiko on that day, but a girl's gotta have a mid-day choco snack, know what I'm sayin?

On our last trip we stayed at POFQ and stepped out to AKL for breakfast and fell in love with the place. How great is that kenyan coffee at BOMA?

Ok, I must really get back to work


----------



## Viki

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> Viki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I know nothing about the cruise ships (I first wrote, "I know nothing about cruising! Good Lord)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is another thing I have been wondering about. (gosh I am posting a lot today) I have heard a lot of mention about getting a gift basket from theperfectgift. How do you customize it and how do you get it sent to your room? Is there another thread for this....I'll look that up while I wait for a response. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm clueless (I'm going to do all of my ordering through the IPO), anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Viki

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> OOh, that sound wonderful! I will have my gf read your post. I want tuxedo strawberries in my AKL room on my birthday, i say! We've already planned breakfast at Boma and dinner at Jiko on that day, but a girl's gotta have a mid-day choco snack, know what I'm sayin?




Oh, I hear you! Now you've got to have your gf hear you while keeping it all absolutely spontaneous, a big surprise, and all HER idea.   

Myself, I decided on the opposite course. I'm taking charge and sending it all, that way I know I'll get it!!!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

IPO? Not sure what that means.


----------



## wdwjunkie2005

Laurajean1014 said:
			
		

> Aren't all the threads on the DisBoards, gay-friendly?
> 
> I sure hope so.



I think they are, since the man who founded the DIS is openly gay (correct me if I'm wrong). He wrote a piece back in June about why he won't be going to Gay Days this year. The title caught my eye, because I hadn't been on the DIS for long, and I thought it would be a diatribe about "Evil Gays" taking over the parks, but was I pleasantly surprised!

I too, am glad this thread is here. When I post on other threads and mention my DW and I know my posts clearly indicate that I am also someone's DW, I always think someone may tell me I put the wrong abbreviation. We live in MA, and she *is* my DW (as of May 29, 2004). [Great news, by the way: Today the Massachusetts Legislature rejected the proposed constitutional amendment that would to ban gay marriage but legalize civil unions. People are finally realizing the sky isn't falling down! We'll see what happens from here, but I do think time is on our side. Otherwise, it's "Goodbye America, Bonjour Montreal!"]

Oh, how rude of me. This is my first post on this thread, so I guess I should intro myself. My name is Meredith.


----------



## Viki

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> IPO? Not sure what that means.



Well, me either really! That is, I haven't actually talked to one yet. But from what I understand, when you book concierge they are the Itinerary Planning Office and they can help you with your ADRs, special activities, and special orders. For the 20th anniversary trip, I plan to make full use of them.


----------



## joanjett1976

wdwjunkie2005 said:
			
		

> I too, am glad this thread is here. When I post on other threads and mention my DW and I know my posts clearly indicate that I am also someone's DW, I always think someone may tell me I put the wrong abbreviation. We live in MA, and she *is* my DW (as of May 29, 2004). [Great news, by the way: Today the Massachusetts Legislature rejected the proposed constitutional amendment that would to ban gay marriage but legalize civil unions. People are finally realizing the sky isn't falling down! We'll see what happens from here, but I do think time is on our side. Otherwise, it's "Goodbye America, Bonjour Montreal!"]
> 
> Oh, how rude of me. This is my first post on this thread, so I guess I should intro myself. My name is Meredith.



well congratulations meredith!


----------



## Viki

wdwjunkie2005 said:
			
		

> I too, am glad this thread is here. When I post on other threads and mention my DW and I know my posts clearly indicate that I am also someone's DW, I always think someone may tell me I put the wrong abbreviation. We live in MA, and she *is* my DW (as of May 29, 2004). [Great news, by the way: Today the Massachusetts Legislature rejected the proposed constitutional amendment that would to ban gay marriage but legalize civil unions. People are finally realizing the sky isn't falling down! We'll see what happens from here, but I do think time is on our side. Otherwise, it's "Goodbye America, Bonjour Montreal!"]
> 
> Oh, how rude of me. This is my first post on this thread, so I guess I should intro myself. My name is Meredith.



Hi, Meredith. Welcome and I'm so jealous. I've lived in Pa, only broken by a 4-year stint in Fla (90 minutes from WDW), all of my like and there is much I love about it, but the possibility of legalzed gay marriage is never going to be one of 'em, because in my life time in ain't happening. We're not exactly backwards, but we are sooo far from progressive.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Hello Meredith!

I hope they legalize gay marriage in Pa, not that it matters much to me because I am one of those hippy-types who does not see marriage in her lifes plan regardless, but what is available to some should be available to all. 

Oh if only. 

I'm right there with you with moving to Canada. I swore if Bush got reelected I would move then, but I wasn't in the position to do so. If things don't shape up in the next few years I'm out.


----------



## Valentine

Hey everyone!!! Catching up and saying HI!!! Been running around...Just wanted to say HI to everyone and nice to see that we are all keeping up with the thread!!  

Just my 2 cents... AKL Concierge is the BEST on property Concierge!! Ask for Donald to help with your plans!  He is what Disney is supposed to be and then some!!  He has been a Concierge host for years and years.. starting over at the Poly.. where I first encountered him along with Diane.  She also works a the AKL Concierge.. but sometimes goes under a differents name.. i think she is Juanita there!! LOLL DON"T ASK!!  I just call her Sybil!!! She is also the sweetest person you could EVER want to know!! Bring her anything "frog like" and she will be your best friend!  

I would stay there in a heartbeat again! I usually go and visit the gang whenever I am in town.  

Sounds like your anniversary trip will be fabulous Vik!  Enjoy!!  

to all the "new folks" Welcome.... Nice to get to "know" all of you!! 

See you all around!

Kathy


----------



## Belle23

wdwjunkie2005 said:
			
		

> I think they are, since the man who founded the DIS is openly gay (correct me if I'm wrong). He wrote a piece back in June about why he won't be going to Gay Days this year. The title caught my eye, because I hadn't been on the DIS for long, and I thought it would be a diatribe about "Evil Gays" taking over the parks, but was I pleasantly surprised!
> 
> I too, am glad this thread is here. When I post on other threads and mention my DW and I know my posts clearly indicate that I am also someone's DW, I always think someone may tell me I put the wrong abbreviation. We live in MA, and she *is* my DW (as of May 29, 2004). [Great news, by the way: Today the Massachusetts Legislature rejected the proposed constitutional amendment that would to ban gay marriage but legalize civil unions. People are finally realizing the sky isn't falling down! We'll see what happens from here, but I do think time is on our side. Otherwise, it's "Goodbye America, Bonjour Montreal!"]
> 
> Oh, how rude of me. This is my first post on this thread, so I guess I should intro myself. My name is Meredith.




Welcome Meredith!!    I am with you on moving to Canada.   My partner and I always say that's what we want to do!! Viki your trip sounds so wonderful and I hope your upcoming trip and your anniversary trip is a great one.


----------



## Viki

Valentine- thanks for the referrals. I have heard wonderful things about Don. As you can see from the ticker, we're about 11 months out from that trip. I was thinking that at about 6 months out I would e-mail Don, introduce myself, explain my vision for the trip, and enlist his aid. Does all of that sound right to you?

Belle- Thank you! We are looking forward to that anniversary trip too much! Thank god we have the Xmas trip this December. As I mentioned before, we have two friends flying down from your city - OK city - to join us. It wil be their first trip and we hope it's a great one. Maybe we'll be able to entice them back, but one of them swears NOT!   
We've been out to visit them in OK city twice and loved both of our stays.

Have a good one!


----------



## Belle23

Viki said:
			
		

> Valentine- thanks for the referrals. I have heard wonderful things about Don. As you can see from the ticker, we're about 11 months out from that trip. I was thinking that at about 6 months out I would e-mail Don, introduce myself, explain my vision for the trip, and enlist his aid. Does all of that sound right to you?
> 
> Belle- Thank you! We are looking forward to that anniversary trip too much! Thank god we have the Xmas trip this December. As I mentioned before, we have two friends flying down from your city - OK city - to join us. It wil be their first trip and we hope it's a great one. Maybe we'll be able to entice them back, but one of them swears NOT!
> We've been out to visit them in OK city twice and loved both of our stays.
> 
> Have a good one!



Okla City is pretty nice, but honestly I can't wait until we can get out of this city.  It is hard to think someone might not like WDW.   It is like the most wonderful place!!


----------



## joanjett1976

Belle23 said:
			
		

> Welcome Meredith!!    I am with you on moving to Canada.   My partner and I always say that's what we want to do!! Viki your trip sounds so wonderful and I hope your upcoming trip and your anniversary trip is a great one.



So everyone is movin' up here?   

Pack your mittens and snowboots! And I'll tell you right now, cheap Orlando airfare is hard to come by from up here!


----------



## wdwjunkie2005

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> So everyone is movin' up here?
> 
> Pack your mittens and snowboots! And I'll tell you right now, cheap Orlando airfare is hard to come by from up here!



I'd be glad to pay for pricey airfare if it meant that I live in a place where I know I am really married!     Despite the state legislature's ruling yesterday, our marriage could still be taken away. We still have a long way to go. Feel like our marriage certificate should have PENDING stamped across it. A female co-worker just married a man and I feel jealous because wherever they go, they are married, no doubt about it.

I guess I should talk about THE WORLD, since that's why we're here! I am taking my first solo trip in December. DW doesn't want to go, but is very supportive of my addiction. She won't have to listen to WDW talk for an entire week!


----------



## Viki

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> So everyone is movin' up here?
> 
> Pack your mittens and snowboots! And I'll tell you right now, cheap Orlando airfare is hard to come by from up here!




Oh, it's sooooo cold!     

I could never!

If I had my druthers, I'd move further south, perhaps the Atlanta area - closer to the World and a lot warmer. But DP and her family are all up this way, so up this way we stay.

OH! BTW, I heard from the Phillies organization yesterday about the bashing incident. They apologized for the delay in getting back to me - someone was on vacation. Beyond that, their response was polite and concerned, and they said they would raise the matter with security. I guess that was about the best I could hope for. We're back at the stadium tonight to see if the Phillies can take four from the Braves (you see the problem I would have if I actually lived in Atlanta!).

Thanks for being so supportive "you all."


----------



## SparklieSunShine

It's still kind of a shame that they didn't do more....free tickets or something I don't know just to show they were sincere. Still I guess something is better than nothing. Me and the mrs. were bashed when we were 16 at a local mall... I wish I would have been able to do something about it. We didn't tell anyone.


----------



## Belle23

wdwjunkie2005 said:
			
		

> I'd be glad to pay for pricey airfare if it meant that I live in a place where I know I am really married!     Despite the state legislature's ruling yesterday, our marriage could still be taken away. We still have a long way to go. Feel like our marriage certificate should have PENDING stamped across it. A female co-worker just married a man and I feel jealous because wherever they go, they are married, no doubt about it.
> 
> I guess I should talk about THE WORLD, since that's why we're here! I am taking my first solo trip in December. DW doesn't want to go, but is very supportive of my addiction. She won't have to listen to WDW talk for an entire week!



My sister is getting married next month( to a man!!lol) and we are going dress shopping this weekend.  She feels guilty about being so excited about her wedding because she knows I don't get the same rights as she does.  I am going to feel a little sad when she is trying on her white wedding dress and I only get to try on my maid of honor dresses.  Maybe someday I will get to have it turned around and it be me in the white dress!!  Viki I guess it is good that they at least got back to you even though it took so long.  Maybe they will make sure nothing like that will happen again.  And the cold weather is not a big deal to me I love winter time anyways!!


----------



## belle_of_the_ball

Viki said:
			
		

> Oh, it's sooooo cold!
> 
> I could never!
> 
> If I had my druthers, I'd move further south, perhaps the Atlanta area - closer to the World and a lot warmer. But DP and her family are all up this way, so up this way we stay.
> 
> OH! BTW, I heard from the Phillies organization yesterday about the bashing incident. They apologized for the delay in getting back to me - someone was on vacation. Beyond that, their response was polite and concerned, and they said they would raise the matter with security. I guess that was about the best I could hope for. We're back at the stadium tonight to see if the Phillies can take four from the Braves (you see the problem I would have if I actually lived in Atlanta!).
> 
> Thanks for being so supportive "you all."



viki-the phils have never been that great at "getting back to security"  a few years back i was like 10 (now 14...go froshies!) and i was hit bye a a cup of stuff (i dont know what...EWWWWWWW)  and a security guy saw it.   He did nothing.  I still dont know why. I (being that I was there w/ some friends) went straight up to him and asked him why he did nothing.....he second glanced me and gave me that "why would i help you?" look and walked away.  I was v. offended.....when i got home that night i promptly was a rat and told on him.  We sent 3 letter to them and never got anything back...not even a phone call!  Its a shame that people feel then need to pick on people just for who they are..I'd like to pick on them for being so stupid, immature, and other words i will not repeat!  More power to you for being who you want to be and who you are!    I agree w/ the above poster...they should give you something.

well have fun at the game!  tell me how our fighting phils do!!!!!!

<3 dunph!


----------



## Viki

belle_of_the_ball said:
			
		

> viki-the phils have never been that great at "getting back to security"  a few years back i was like 10 (now 14...go froshies!) and i was hit bye a a cup of stuff (i dont know what...EWWWWWWW)  and a security guy saw it.   He did nothing.  I still dont know why. I (being that I was there w/ some friends) went straight up to him and asked him why he did nothing.....he second glanced me and gave me that "why would i help you?" look and walked away.  I was v. offended.....when i got home that night i promptly was a rat and told on him.  We sent 3 letter to them and never got anything back...not even a phone call!  Its a shame that people feel then need to pick on people just for who they are..I'd like to pick on them for being so stupid, immature, and other words i will not repeat!  More power to you for being who you want to be and who you are!    I agree w/ the above poster...they should give you something.
> 
> well have fun at the game!  tell me how our fighting phils do!!!!!!
> 
> <3 dunph!




Belle of the Ball: Oh my gosh, Belle, your experience mirrors mine almost perfectly! At least I got a letter back, after sending two.

It's funny, we're meeting up with another partial season ticket holder tonight and we're going to firm up plans - or NOT - to split a full season package. I'm feeling ambivelent and I wouldn't say the incident - or the Phils poor resonse to it - was why, but I don't think it helps.

The way I figure it right now, the difference between a partial and full plan is half a trip to WDW!!! 
 

WDWJunkie: I would absolutely do a solo trip to the World, but everyone in this house is so addicted, no one would let me out of the door!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I think a solo trip would be really relaxing and peaceful. I don't think I could do it for more than a day though...I would get lonely.


----------



## joanjett1976

I'm taking my first solo trip Oct 21-24, DL Paris.   
(Making ther most of a business trip!)

I really don't know what to expect. Who's gonna take my picture with Donald Duck?


----------



## SparklieSunShine

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> I'm taking my first solo trip Oct 21-24, DL Paris.
> (Making ther most of a business trip!)
> 
> I really don't know what to expect. Who's gonna take my picture with Donald Duck?



Oh DL Paris. That sounds so fun!


----------



## joanjett1976

Sparklie-


Have to mention your avatar:I love exploding dog!

Yup, convention in cannes-sneaking out a day early to spend a weekend at DL! Apparently the Halloween festivities are to die for...


----------



## Valentine

I have gone solo MANY times.. no gf to take!! LOL! Well.. Until now    Hopefully "we" will be going that first week in January!!  YAY!!  Solo trips are fantastic!!  Do what you want when you want it!  Disney is the perfect place to be Solo!  Of course it is fun to meet up with friends and such.. but.. hey.. I just got back for 10 days solo.. and i wasn't lonely once!! I LOVED it.. and could have stayed longer!!!!!   As for your picture question... the Photopass thing is Great!! Just give them your card.. and also ask them to take one with your camera as well.. and the do.. no questions asked!  Most   of the time they spend more time with you because you ARE alone!

Go and have a great time!!

Kathy


----------



## SparklieSunShine

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> Sparklie-
> 
> 
> Have to mention your avatar:I love exploding dog!



Thank you for noticing it.    It is actually Natalie Dee though. I thought her comics were exploding dog when I first found them and the person told me they were by Natalie Dee. She posts a new one every day and I actually like them more than ed now. Quirky, but amusing. The one on my avatar is the hampster implants. Her website is www.nataliedee.com
So great!


----------



## joanjett1976

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> Thank you for noticing it.    It is actually Natalie Dee though. I thought her comics were exploding dog when I first found them and the person told me they were by Natalie Dee. She posts a new one every day and I actually like them more than ed now. Quirky, but amusing. The one on my avatar is the hampster implants. Her website is www.nataliedee.com
> So great!



Holy moly! The styles are almost identical. Thanks for the tip...


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I just realised that I still don't know this. When are gay days for 2006 & 2007? I don't know if I would really go, but it would be nice to know.

  Also to those reading who have been to disney with their "partner", how did you feel you were treated by cast members and other park goers? Did you feel comfortable or akward at all? Will they still do the fancy anniversary stuff? I would also be interested in hear people's experiences at the parks with their "partner". 

I don't really mind either way as I live in the boonies. I am just wondering what to expect.

 Thank You!


----------



## Viki

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> I just realised that I still don't know this. When are gay days for 2006 & 2007? I don't know if I would really go, but it would be nice to know.
> 
> Also to those reading who have been to disney with their "partner", how did you feel you were treated by cast members and other park goers? Did you feel comfortable or akward at all? Will they still do the fancy anniversary stuff? I would also be interested in hear people's experiences at the parks with their "partner".
> 
> I don't really mind either way as I live in the boonies. I am just wondering what to expect.
> 
> Thank You!



Great question! I would love to hear other folks' response.

Gwen and I have never had a problem anywhere in WDW and I'm pretty sure we're mostly perceived as a couple, especially by cast members. Also, we've always traveled with our two children. We're white, they're African American. So, it people want to have issues with our family, they've got lots from which to choose.

As everyone in the universe now knows (because I keep posting it!!!), Gwen and I fully expect to be treated as any other anniversary couple would be and I'm hoping that the combination of terrific cast members and concierge services makes that a reality.

I do know that the one thing about disney which continues to be disappointing is their policy on marriages - that you HAVE to have a valid Fla license in order to plan a "real" wedding on disney property.


----------



## dkostel

My xgf and I had been 4 times and never ran across a single cast member, or other guest, who was rude to us.  In restaurants we got seated as dates (you know on a 4 top table next to each other rather than across), always got asked if we wanted our pictures taken, (like other families or straight couples).  Not surprised about the cast members, Disney must be one of the largest employers of gay people anywhere, but pleasantly surprised about the other guests.  I'm from Chicago and I guess I expect that most other places aren't as gay-friendly, but I think for the most part, people at WDW are just having fun, not thinking about prejudices.

BTW my name is Donna.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

This is great. I hope more people respond. I am loving the stories about being there and Donna you are giving me really high hopes and spirits for our dinners at Disney.


----------



## wdwjunkie2005

My DW and I went twice before we were married in the eyes of MA law, then once after, for our honeymoon. We have always been very careful about who we are out to, so we didn't even tell them we were on our 'moon.    We even have this habit of messing up the second bed in our hotel room (wherever we go), so that it looks like both beds are being used.

We wanted to both wear the bride ears, but that was out of the question. You never know how people will be, but we did take photos of each other with the ears on.    

I hate being so untrue to who we are, but I feel like that's the way it has to be. When in THE WORLD, we remember that we are still in the southern US, in a state where gays aren't even allowed to adopt children, and in the state run by the brother of our homophobic president.

But to answer SparlieSunShine's question, no we've never been treated funny by cast members, but as I've pointed out, we don't really give them any reason to suspect we're more than best friends or sisters.


----------



## joanjett1976

First all, I believe the next Gay Days will be held May 30-June 4.

As for my experience in the world: I have never encounted any prejudice, I would even go so far as to say we got superior service by some cast members who usually peruse Pleasure Island on thursdays, if you know what I mean. The only funny moments have occured on our last trip when we took a gay male couple on their first time visit. Upon checking in to POFQ they had checked us in as boy/girl, boy/girl. And there was a Photopass photographer at Animal Kingdom Lodge who seemed quite confused when after taking our group picture, asked to take some of the couples  

Here's a pic of the four of us on that day:


----------



## belle_of_the_ball

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> First all, I believe the next Gay Days will be held May 30-June 4.
> 
> As for my experience in the world: I have never encounted any prejudice, I would even go so far as to say we got superior service by some cast members who usually peruse Pleasure Island on thursdays, if you know what I mean. The only funny moments have occured on our last trip when we took a gay male couple on their first time visit. Upon checking in to POFQ they had checked us in as boy/girl, boy/girl. And there was a Photopass photographer at Animal Kingdom Lodge who seemed quite confused when after taking our group picture, asked to take some of the couples
> 
> Here's a pic of the four of us on that day:




thanks for the dates..i had one of my teachers ask me about them.....it was....different being that i've never heard an AP American History teacher ask me about gay day in disney.i've probaly learned more about gay people in school than i ever will in the real world!  Mainly beacause my school is the leader in gay and lesbian educators!!!!!!!  GO WTHS and all my teachers!  they are so awesome...my history teacher even helped me fix my hair on pic day after my sci teacher messed it up! haha hes the GREATEST TEACHER EVER!!!!!


----------



## wdwjunkie2005

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> First all, I believe the next Gay Days will be held May 30-June 4.
> 
> As for my experience in the world: I have never encounted any prejudice, I would even go so far as to say we got superior service by some cast members who usually peruse Pleasure Island on thursdays, if you know what I mean. The only funny moments have occured on our last trip when we took a gay male couple on their first time visit. Upon checking in to POFQ they had checked us in as boy/girl, boy/girl. And there was a Photopass photographer at Animal Kingdom Lodge who seemed quite confused when after taking our group picture, asked to take some of the couples
> 
> Here's a pic of the four of us on that day:


We had a similar thing happen to us at a co-worker's wedding recently. The photographer came around to each table to photograph "the couples" and my DW and I were seated w/ two other folks from work, a man and a woman (not a couple) and three folks who were friends w/the groom. When she asked who the couples were, the photographer automatically looked at my two co-workers. I did speak up, though (yay, me--I never speak up), and she looked confused for a fraction of a second, then snapped the photo.

Only 84 days til my next trip to THE WORLD!   

Belle--it's cool that you have teachers like that!


----------



## belle_of_the_ball

i know isnt it!  They are all really great teacher and friends!


----------



## nordkin

This is the first time I have looked at this portion of the board.  I am usually on the Cruise Forum.  My partner and I have been to WDW, Disneyland, and DCL several times and have never encountered a problem.  The question was posted earlier about problems with Palo on DCL.  We go everytime we cruise and have never had a problem.  Everyone on board treats us the same as any other couple.  We were on the August Repo cruise and actually met several gay couples from the boards who we booked another cruise with.  The best thing you can do is go, be yourself, don't be in your face about your lifestyle, and you will have a wonderful time.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

This has been so uplifting. I have shared the experiences you have shared with my SO and she is now very excited about our trip to disney. (She does not get enthused easily.) I can't wait to go on a romantic vacation with her where we can be ourselves 24 hours a day for a whole week.

I   the disboards. 

Going on a cruise with other gay people from the disboards sounds like a blast. You guys don't happen to be going on a cruise next October are you? lol


----------



## nordkin

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> This has been so uplifting. I have shared the experiences you have shared with my SO and she is now very excited about our trip to disney. (She does not get enthused easily.) I can't wait to go on a romantic vacation with her where we can be ourselves 24 hours a day for a whole week.
> 
> I  the disboards.
> 
> Going on a cruise with other gay people from the disboards sounds like a blast. You guys don't happen to be going on a cruise next October are you? lol


 
We are going on the 11 Day Special cruise Sept. 17, 2006


----------



## SparklieSunShine

nordkin said:
			
		

> We are going on the 11 Day Special cruise Sept. 17, 2006



Oh my goodness. That would be pretty much perfect. We would have to downgrade our room to accomidate the extra money...but that would be so perfect. How many other couples are going? I am not trying to include myself in your activities, but just being on a cruise knowing there are other couples like us on it would be so comforting.

I'm bummed that we won't be able to add the Romantic Getaway to this package though.


----------



## nordkin

Right now there are three couples that we have made arrangements with, but on our Aug Repo cruise there were several couples on board that we did not connect with.  I have toyed with the idea of starting a gay thread on the Cruise Line Forum and see what happens there.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Sounds like a great idea. Then I would have 2 gay threads to live on! This is one of my favorite aspects of the dis boards.


----------



## donald...really

My Husband and I (legally married here in Massachusetts on the tenth anniversary of the day we met, July 28) will be on the 11 day Wonder cruise also! Would love to make plans to get together with other "like minded" couples.

We went to The World shortly after our wedding, and told CMs we were on our honeymoon. They were wonderful. Didn't bat an eye, congratulated us, and gave us a pin to wear that let people know that we were celebrating a special occasion.

If you really want to be an open gay couple on vacation, plan a trip to Provincetown, MA.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

So it seems like I am definately planning on the 11-day cruise. I just hope I can still book it by November. I am sure I'll be able to work something out.    I think I'll keep it a suprise!


----------



## joanjett1976

donald...really said:
			
		

> My Husband and I (legally married here in Massachusetts on the tenth anniversary of the day we met, July 28) will be on the 11 day Wonder cruise also! Would love to make plans to get together with other "like minded" couples.
> 
> We went to The World shortly after our wedding, and told CMs we were on our honeymoon. They were wonderful. Didn't bat an eye, congratulated us, and gave us a pin to wear that let people know that we were celebrating a special occasion.
> 
> If you really want to be an open gay couple on vacation, plan a trip to Provincetown, MA.



Well congratulations Donald!   

Odd thing is, we used to vacation in Ogunquit and Priovincetown when I was a kid. My mom thought it was 'clean' and had 'good shopping'. Ha Ha! I haven't been in many years but have great memories. Will try to make it down there next summer!


----------



## donald...really

I think the cruise may be selling out. You might want to check into it sooner than later. We tried to check pricing for friends of ours so they could come with us, and the website we booked through was saying it was sold out ( unless we were reading something incorrectly...) Some rooms were still available through Disney, though.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

That makes me nervous. I'm still saving up spending money for our trip this October...maybe I can strech some money just to put the down payment. The rest of the year is won't be trouble. It is just hard to start paying for next years trip before this years one is up.


----------



## nordkin

donald...really said:
			
		

> I think the cruise may be selling out. You might want to check into it sooner than later. We tried to check pricing for friends of ours so they could come with us, and the website we booked through was saying it was sold out ( unless we were reading something incorrectly...) Some rooms were still available through Disney, though.


 
I checked the DCL site and there are plenty of rooms available. They had all categories listed with the exception of 12.


----------



## Hazy

I am also on the 11 night cruise next September. I am glad there will be others on board!
Thank You for starting this thread!
Anyone going to WDW in December?  I will be there from Dec.11-14th.

Hazy


----------



## PeterPanFanWDW

We're on the 11 night Wonder Cruise as well!!!  

This is the first cruise we booked an inside stateroom so we'll see how we do.  We also were on the May repo and met some other gay couples and singles as well.

PPF


----------



## Viki

Hazy said:
			
		

> I am also on the 11 night cruise next September. I am glad there will be others on board!
> Thank You for starting this thread!
> Anyone going to WDW in December?  I will be there from Dec.11-14th.
> 
> Hazy



OH, drat Hazy, we are going to JUST miss you - we'll be there 12/3-12/11!


----------



## donald...really

We had a feeling that the 11 day Wonder cruise would have more couples without kids because it would be hard for parents to take their kids out of school so close to the start of the school year for 11 days. Not sure if that is the case or not, but based on this thread it looks like it might be.

Friends of ours went on a cruise (not Disney) and the ship hosted a "Friends of Dorothy" meet. It was printed on the ships itinerary and was specifically for the gay guests. We need to arrange our own "Friends of Dorothy" meet on our cruise.

We will also be at WDW this December, but from the 23rd to the 30th.


----------



## TomTO

Hello All,

My partner and I are booked on the Magic October 29th? Are we lucky enough to have "anyone else" on board?

Cheers.

Tom & Rick


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Sadly no. I am going to be at disney during that time, but that doesn't do any good.


----------



## Hazy

Viki-

That's too bad we will miss each other!! I was hoping to hang out with someone at 8 Tracks!!
Have a good time!!

Hazy


----------



## Viki

Hazy said:
			
		

> Viki-
> 
> That's too bad we will miss each other!! I was hoping to hang out with someone at 8 Tracks!!
> Have a good time!!
> 
> Hazy



And we WILL be at 8 Tracks on Thursday, Dec. 8th if we can pull ourselves away from the Adventurers Club and before our visit over to Mannequins. Anyone else, specifically you Orlando residents, going to be around that night?


----------



## Mama Twinkles

Hi, everybody.  Glad to find this thread.  I sometimes wonder what would happen if a legally married couple from Massachusetts tried to do a vow renewal ceremony through Fairy Tale Weddings at WDW.  If they allowed it, it would be an important precedent and establish a policy of inclusiveness.  If they refused it, the refusal could be grounds for a lawsuit that could help our cause.  Not that I relish the thought of lawsuits.


----------



## Viki

Mama Twinkles said:
			
		

> Hi, everybody.  Glad to find this thread.  I sometimes wonder what would happen if a legally married couple from Massachusetts tried to do a vow renewal ceremony through Fairy Tale Weddings at WDW.  If they allowed it, it would be an important precedent and establish a policy of inclusiveness.  If they refused it, the refusal could be grounds for a lawsuit that could help our cause.  Not that I relish the thought of lawsuits.



Hey, Mama, I think WDW's policy is that the couple has to have a valid FLORIDA marriage license. But, of course, you're right. Even then, it could be challenged.


----------



## Mama Twinkles

Viki said:
			
		

> Hey, Mama, I think WDW's policy is that the couple has to have a valid FLORIDA marriage license.



You must be right about weddings, but I thought couples married anywhere could have a ceremony to renew their vows.  But maybe I'm wrong.  If I'm right, they would have to decide whether permitting a G or L couple to renew vows meant "recognizing" another state's gay marriage, or whether it would just mean acknowledging that they are married back home.  I sniff a Lambda Legal lawsuit in the making because you can bet they don't check whether out-of-state straight couples fulfill FL's marriage requirements before permitting vow renewals, so they could be violating equal protection to deny such a ceremony to our kind.  

Sorry to be a downer tonight.  I am just so sick of unfair discrimination, but won't highjack this nice thread by pursuing this topic.


----------



## Viki

Mama Twinkles said:
			
		

> You must be right about weddings, but I thought couples married anywhere could have a ceremony to renew their vows.  But maybe I'm wrong.  If I'm right, they would have to decide whether permitting a G or L couple to renew vows meant "recognizing" another state's gay marriage, or whether it would just mean acknowledging that they are married back home.  I sniff a Lambda Legal lawsuit in the making because you can bet they don't check whether out-of-state straight couples fulfill FL's marriage requirements before permitting vow renewals, so they could be violating equal protection to deny such a ceremony to our kind.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer tonight.  I am just so sick of unfair discrimination, but won't highjack this nice thread by pursuing this topic.



Oh, no, please pursue it! I think I raised it earlier, a few pages back. I think it is a very real issue that Disney should address. I know Gwen and I would renew our vows next year in a minutes if they would let us. And if that were to happen we'd have quite a little group of family and friends from PA and FLA who would join us. Ultimately, Disney is losing business, but they must have it figured otherwise.


----------



## Mama Twinkles

Viki said:
			
		

> Oh, no, please pursue it! I think I raised it earlier, a few pages back. I think it is a very real issue that Disney should address. I know Gwen and I would renew our vows next year in a minutes if they would let us. And if that were to happen we'd have quite a little group of family and friends from PA and FLA who would join us. Ultimately, Disney is losing business, but they must have it figured otherwise.



Great point, Viki.  Our money is just as green as anyone else's, and we take it where we're welcome.  So sorry you and Gwen can't just pop down there and be assured of the same joys as so many other couples, as if anyone would be hurt by your declaring your commitment.  Long live your love.  Stay proud.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

It would be so nice to see a same-sex couple doing a vow renewal or a wedding at Disney. I would _love_ to see that. I tend to find that gay weddings are more fun and happy because those who are enjoying it have had to overcome some sort of adversity. 

I would say though if I saw one going on I might try and blend with the other party members so that I could be in one the fun to. lol   

I don't think it is something that we will never see. I just think it will take some work and a little time. 

There will be people who will make a fuss, but like other things I feel that once they see that the world isn't ending and people do it more frequently they will be fine. (Well sometimes not fine, but they can get over it.)

I don't see why they would need any special documents for a vow-renewal. It's more of a love and commitment than a legal thing. Is there anyway this can be checked out with someone?


----------



## Viki

Mama Twinkles said:
			
		

> Hi, everybody.  Glad to find this thread.  I sometimes wonder what would happen if a legally married couple from Massachusetts tried to do a vow renewal ceremony through Fairy Tale Weddings at WDW.  If they allowed it, it would be an important precedent and establish a policy of inclusiveness.  If they refused it, the refusal could be grounds for a lawsuit that could help our cause.  Not that I relish the thought of lawsuits.



I went to the site and read a bit and, unfortunately, Gwen and I couldn't challenge whatever policy Disney has on vow renewal ceremonies because we do not have a valid marriage certificate, living as we do in PA.

So, yes, Mama, that's a great question. Not about marriages, per se, I think disney has been very clear about that (needs to to be valid in Fla), but renewal ceremonies - if you're legally married and you're there from Canada or MA or some other country what's their policy? Does anyone know?


----------



## joanjett1976

Is that a mass Disney vow renewal plot is smell?


----------



## SparklieSunShine

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> Is that a mass Disney vow renewal plot is smell?



How awesome would that be? So fun! lol. That would be beautiful to watch.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

To much money to soon to go on that 11-day cruise next year. Oh well. We were able to get a room on the one in December of that year which is about the same price, but it will be our 6th anniversary and we will be able to add on the Romantic Escape package. Yay! Things worked out. Hopefully there will be at least one other gay couple on the cruise.

While I am on the subject...What exactly do they do for the "romantic turn-down service"? My So was wondering and I really couldn't tell her specifically.


----------



## Viki

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> Is that a mass Disney vow renewal plot is smell?




I like the way you think!

And I really do want to know what disney might do or has done with this question. If two lesbian or gay folk are married per the laws of their state or country it seems to be it would awfully difficult for them not to host the renewal affair. Maybe I should bite the bullet and call the vow renewal folk and ask. My only problem with that is, like I said, Gwen and I aren't legally married, so we can't be the couple that pushes on this technicality.

(What's really ironic about all of this is that I am an ordained Lutheran minister and I officiate at all sorts of weddings for heterosexuals and lesbian and gay folk all the time all over the place. But I, myself, can't get married!)


----------



## joanjett1976

Viki said:
			
		

> I like the way you think!
> 
> 
> (What's really ironic about all of this is that I am an ordained Lutheran minister and I officiate at all sorts of weddings for heterosexuals and lesbian and gay folk all the time all over the place. But I, myself, can't get married!)



There should be a whole new saying just for you: Always an...ordained Lutheran Minister!... Never a bride.


----------



## Viki

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> There should be a whole new saying just for you: Always an...ordained Lutheran Minister!... Never a bride.



Ain't it the truth!!!


----------



## mickeyfan1

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> Viki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I know nothing about the cruise ships (I first wrote, "I know nothing about cruising! Good Lord)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so wonderful! Very romantic. I can't wait to hear about it. (hopefully I am still able to be on the boards by then.)
> 
> There is another thing I have been wondering about. (gosh I am posting a lot today) I have heard a lot of mention about getting a gift basket from theperfectgift. How do you customize it and how do you get it sent to your room? Is there another thread for this....I'll look that up while I wait for a response. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I am very gay friendly, and semi cruise savy, so I thought I would answer this question about the perfect gift. Shirley Nelson Brown is the owner, she is a vendor that Disney allows on board before siling to deliver gift boxes, baskets, etc. She has a website, www.theperfectgift.com and a ton of people use her services. I believe she also has a toll free number. She seems to be able to produce just about anything people want. The only bad thing was she couldn't go to California so those of us who took the Magic through the canal for CA to FL missed out on her goodies!
> 
> I will say that I saw many gay couples on the ship, some of whom I knew fro another web site, some of whom I did not. No one seemed to pay any attention to anyone on the ship, everyone was just having a really nice time. I can not say if there were any lesbian couples, personally I didn't ask anyone when I happened to see 2 women together. It was just a very pleasant cruise and I don't think that anyone would feel other than welcome on the Magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SparklieSunShine

mickeyfan1 said:
			
		

> SparklieSunShine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I know nothing about the cruise ships (I first wrote, "I know nothing about cruising! Good Lord)
> 
> Hi there, I am very gay friendly, and semi cruise savy, so I thought I would answer this question about the perfect gift. Shirley Nelson Brown is the owner, she is a vendor that Disney allows on board before siling to deliver gift boxes, baskets, etc. She has a website, www.theperfectgift.com and a ton of people use her services. I believe she also has a toll free number. She seems to be able to produce just about anything people want. The only bad thing was she couldn't go to California so those of us who took the Magic through the canal for CA to FL missed out on her goodies!
> 
> I will say that I saw many gay couples on the ship, some of whom I knew fro another web site, some of whom I did not. No one seemed to pay any attention to anyone on the ship, everyone was just having a really nice time. I can not say if there were any lesbian couples, personally I didn't ask anyone when I happened to see 2 women together. It was just a very pleasant cruise and I don't think that anyone would feel other than welcome on the Magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information! Does she deliver to the Disney hotel rooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mickeyfan1

That I don't know, however, there is another person on the DIS that does. Right off the top of my head I can't think of her Nick, but I will find it and repost here. (I don't think Shirley does because she lives over near the port.)

ETA  The DISer that does candy bouquets is Feralpeg. You need to PM her as she can not talk about her business on the boards.  But she does wonderful work. Good luck!


----------



## Valentine

Unfortunately.. Feralpeg has announced that she is taking some time off from the basket making.. her daughter is pursuing an acting career and she is chauffering her around.... 

Okay... so.. I have a completely NON disney question to ask... i have no real other place to ask for this advice. so, I thought hey. my DIS friends may have a word or two to offer... It is a Dating question...I am having a bit of a perplexing time right now.  Here is the background.. I have been in 2 very Long Term relationships...the second one being with a woman.. She was/is the love of my life.. I THINK...However.. life happens.. and for MANY reasons.. we cannot be together... I know that I have to move on.. and I have attempted the "dating" thing very half heartedly... My heart was always with my ex.... So.  I have NEVER really "dated". I have just recently started seeing someone and I don't really know if how things are going with her is "normal". With both of my last relationships, I knew them both for a long time as friends... and they both sort of just confessed their love of me to me.. and wham.. I was hooked.. with this "dating" thing.. there are no fireworks.. it is comfy... and we have a nice time together.. there is a physical attraction.. nothing has been done with regard to that though  ... we have been dating for about 2 weeks... and have seen each other about 3 times during those 2 weeks.. we talk on the phone several times a week.. Not everyday... I guess I am wondering if everyone has the "fireworks" and "this is the one moments" with the person they are with... if you dont' have that do you cut your losses and move on? or wait and see if it shows up?? HELP!!! I don't want to NOT give someone a chance because of my ex.. but I also don't want to settle with someone because I feel like I should be with someone to "move on" and get over her.. Any advice?? 

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## Belle23

Well I am no expert on relationships considering my partner is the one and only person I have been with (going on 5 years in January).  I was 19 when I met her she was a new manager that worked where I worked.  I could not stand her at first and I think that was because I just never liked changes and I had already worked at that place for three years and had the same manager so I was not happy when she came in.  Well lets just say that three months later she stole my heart and she is my soul mate.  I had never looked at women in a romantic sexual way, but I believe that we are soul mates and even if we were a dog and a cat we would be together.    Like I said before I have never had a boyfriend or a girlfriend.  My whole life I just felt like I was going to find "the one" so I just waited for fate to happen.  I am just so lucky that I found her so young and we have our whole lives together.  I am sure that you will find the one and you just shouldn't go out looking and let it happen because it will.  Anyways, that is just my opinion on the subject.  I hope that you do find your soul mate soon because it is great knowing I am going to grow old with my partner.


----------



## Viki

Hey, Valentine.

I'm all for the fireworks of an instantaneous crush, but I'm also for the slow simmer that can build up, bubble up, explode, cool down, and then start the whole gosh darn cycle again and again and again. I've experienced both and permutations on each several times. It's all good.

What I do know for sure and certain, in my own life and in the life of those I counsel, is that things cycle. There are times over 20 years when Gwen and I have been more like best friends and there are times when we've been red-hot lovers, and it's a joy in each stage to know that this will all repeat in its own time.

Of course, you've got the other issue of giving yourself time to work through your former relationship, which sounds like it ran deep. Even there the lines can be blurry. I had one like that and it took me six years to fully let it go. I didn't wait six years before I got back in the game and it wasn't like it was still full in bloom the whole time, but it did take that long before it really had transformed into something else.

Blessings.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Belle23 said:
			
		

> Well I am no expert on relationships considering my partner is the one and only person I have been with (going on 5 years in January)



My relationshio will be five years in January too! )


----
As to Valentine. I would give this relationship a bit longer. Two weeks is a pretty short time to be able to tell if this person is good for you and if they have firework potential. I am weary of relationships that start off hot. I feel that they cool down fast and you are always waiting for that feeling you had at the beginning. My current relationship started off as friends and then we became more and I find myself falling deeper everyday. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Valentine

Hmmm... some thoughts to ponder.... Thank you all for your input!! It really helps to hear other people's history... to have something to compare and contrast!  I am not planning on giving up on this relationship too quickly now.. I am hoping that it has potential.. but if it doesn't.. at least I know I tried.. something I haven't done too much of in the recent past!! I usually run and hide.. LOL!!!   You would think by my age I would have this all figured out.. OY!!! Why can't everything in life be as simple as my love for the Mouse!!! 

Thanks again.. !  

Kathy


----------



## donald...really

Love is friendship that catches fire. I think Dear Abby said that. Not sure... 

Anyway. I met Scott (my DH) and we knew we REALLY liked each other. We had fun with each other, we liked each others friends, we both LOVED Disney World, both made each other laugh, etc. But it was not instant "OH MY GOD" fireworks. But we knew this was the beginning of a new chapter for us both.

Close to a year after we met, we were vacationing at WDW. We were on one of the rides, I looked over at him (he didn't know I was looking at him) and it hit me. I mean like lightening. I realized "I LOVE HIM". That was the first time I thought those words. It took almost a year. And for the past 9 years, I have fallen deeper and deeper in love. Every day I love him more. I have learned little things about him that I love, that aren't obvious when you meet someone (like that he has no sense of direction; when he has a tennis lesson after work and he is not home when I get home from work, he leaves a note telling me what left overs are in the fridge and how to heat them up - 350 degrees for 15 minutes - as if I couldn't figure it out; how when he sleeps he cuddles one of our dogs under his arm like it was a stuffed animal; how he treats other people with kindness and patience, and so many other things that it would take me a year to type, but you get the idea).

I learned that love does not happen in the Snow White, Cinderella kind of way (meet the guy/gal once and you decide then and there to live "happily ever after"). Things that last take time to build.


----------



## bubie2.5

donald...really said:
			
		

> Love is friendship that catches fire. I think Dear Abby said that. Not sure...
> 
> Anyway. I met Scott (my DH) and we knew we REALLY liked each other. We had fun with each other, we liked each others friends, we both LOVED Disney World, both made each other laugh, etc. But it was not instant "OH MY GOD" fireworks. But we knew this was the beginning of a new chapter for us both.
> 
> Close to a year after we met, we were vacationing at WDW. We were on one of the rides, I looked over at him (he didn't know I was looking at him) and it hit me. I mean like lightening. I realized "I LOVE HIM". That was the first time I thought those words. It took almost a year. And for the past 9 years, I have fallen deeper and deeper in love. Every day I love him more. I have learned little things about him that I love, that aren't obvious when you meet someone (like that he has no sense of direction; when he has a tennis lesson after work and he is not home when I get home from work, he leaves a note telling me what left overs are in the fridge and how to heat them up - 350 degrees for 15 minutes - as if I couldn't figure it out; how when he sleeps he cuddles one of our dogs under his arm like it was a stuffed animal; how he treats other people with kindness and patience, and so many other things that it would take me a year to type, but you get the idea).
> 
> I learned that love does not happen in the Snow White, Cinderella kind of way (meet the guy/gal once and you decide then and there to live "happily ever after"). Things that last take time to build.


----------



## pearlieq

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> While I am on the subject...What exactly do they do for the "romantic turn-down service"? My So was wondering and I really couldn't tell her specifically.



I didn't see this answered so I thought I'd jump in.  They usually do it on the night you go to Palo.  They turn down the bed and add rose petals (I've seen pictures w/rose petal designs on the bed, and I've seen pictures with a rose petal trail leading toward the bed).  You also get a towel swan pair and the usual chocolates.  As far as I know that's about it, but I do hear it's nice.


----------



## Valentine

Oooooo.. I just got warm fuzzies all over!


----------



## joanjett1976

donald...really said:
			
		

> Every day I love him more. I have learned little things about him that I love, that aren't obvious when you meet someone (like that he has no sense of direction; when he has a tennis lesson after work and he is not home when I get home from work, he leaves a note telling me what left overs are in the fridge and how to heat them up - 350 degrees for 15 minutes - as if I couldn't figure it out; how when he sleeps he cuddles one of our dogs under his arm like it was a stuffed animal; how he treats other people with kindness and patience, and so many other things that it would take me a year to type, but you get the idea).QUOTE]
> 
> Now I want to marry Scott!
> 
> Been with GF for three years, was definitely one of those movie-esque, see each other across the room in a crowded club kinda meet!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

pearlieq said:
			
		

> I didn't see this answered so I thought I'd jump in.  They usually do it on the night you go to Palo.  They turn down the bed and add rose petals (I've seen pictures w/rose petal designs on the bed, and I've seen pictures with a rose petal trail leading toward the bed).  You also get a towel swan pair and the usual chocolates.  As far as I know that's about it, but I do hear it's nice.



That sounds nice. I think I will end up opting for this package. 

------------
Aww Scott that was really nice.    I love hearing couples talking mushy about each other.


----------



## Saxton

Hi everyone!  I just stumbled upon this thread and read every message!  I'm usually over in the DVC boards (although I rarely post). I've got a few trips coming up - the next is at the end of October for the Food & Wine Festival (love it!) ...I'll be eating & drinking around the world.  It's great to see everyone coming together online with this thread.

 

Sue


----------



## barrie

I too mostly hang out on the DVC boards - reading almost daily, but hardly ever posting. I've never felt uncomfortable being a **** on this board but it's really nice to have confirmation that I'm not the only one! I'll be staying at SSR 11/15-21 with my partner and 2 other friends. Anyone else gonna be there then? Barrie

Wow! They edited out the "d" word! I guess I'll just have to identify as a big old lesbian today!


----------



## bubie2.5

Hi Sue and Barrie! welcome to the thread.


----------



## Viki

Hi Sue and Barrie, I'm glad you found us and welcome.

I'm only sorry we're going to miss you all - it looks like we're all lined up with Oct, Nov, and Dec trips, but no overlaps!


----------



## Saxton

Thanks for the welcomes!  I mentioned that I have quite a few trips coming up and I wasn't kidding.  I'll be there Oct. 22-29, Dec. 3-10, Jan. and Feb. (have to check those dates).  Normally I don't have that many trips but it's a combination of having to use up banked points on a couple DVC contracts that I bought and family trips.  I'm not complaining ... it will get me out of the snow and hopefully make the winter tolerable!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Hello Sue and Barrie! It is always nice to have more people to talk to on here and I am glad this thread is doing so well. 

Barrie it looks like you will be there 2 weeks after me. Sue you will be there for 2 of the same days as me and my SO. The 28th and the 29th.


----------



## Valentine

Welcome Sue & Barrie... I too lurk over at the DVC boards... another owner here    Just made my very first trip "home" this past august and have another set up for the 1st week of january.  Nothing until then however   One never knows though... LOL!!   Usually not on the boards in the AM... but was experiencing some withdrawal with them being down last night... at least I think they were down.. I certainly could not get on!! So.. I just wanted to check in for a quick HI!  

Have a good day everyone!!  

Kathy


----------



## Viki

Saxton said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcomes!  I mentioned that I have quite a few trips coming up and I wasn't kidding.  I'll be there Oct. 22-29, Dec. 3-10, Jan. and Feb. (have to check those dates).  Normally I don't have that many trips but it's a combination of having to use up banked points on a couple DVC contracts that I bought and family trips.  I'm not complaining ... it will get me out of the snow and hopefully make the winter tolerable!



Hey, we'll overlap in Dec. We'll be there 12/3-12/11, staying at the BCV. Maybe we could touch base.


----------



## TomTO

Hi Everyone,

Great to see this thread   

My partner and I are going to be on the Disney Magic October 29th to November 5th ... then heading on over to Port Orleans Resort Riverside for four nights.

Anyone else out there?

Tom & Rick


----------



## chele3796

Hello!
I just found this thread and decided to "pipe up." I'm never on this section of the DIS because myself and my partner of 15 years have 2 children ages 6 & 9 so there's not much adult-only time going on  
We will be at WDW October 15th-21st and we can't wait! We will also be in NYC November 13th-15th. I have to say that trip hasn't seen half the planning that the WDW trip has. I wish there was a NYCboards  

Michele


----------



## Viki

chele3796 said:
			
		

> Hello!
> I just found this thread and decided to "pipe up." I'm never on this section of the DIS because myself and my partner of 15 years have 2 children ages 6 & 9 so there's not much adult-only time going on
> We will be at WDW October 15th-21st and we can't wait! We will also be in NYC November 13th-15th. I have to say that trip hasn't seen half the planning that the WDW trip has. I wish there was a NYCboards
> 
> Michele



Hey, Micehelle, I know what you mean about the children. At the beginning of this thread I had to ask lots of questions about PI because even though we've made many visits over the years, and are DVC members, I knew practically nothing about PI. Now, however, that our kids and 16 and 17, we're beginning to branch out.


----------



## Saxton

Viki - I'll be staying at OKW for that trip.  I have family close by and I'm not sure what my schedule will be but we should be able to meet up.  Dec. is a great time to go with all the holiday decorations and activities.

Tom - I own at OKW and BWV but POR is still one of my favorite resorts.  I stayed there last Dec.  It always seems so quiet and relaxing.  I love going for long walks there early in the morning or late at night.


----------



## Viki

Saxton said:
			
		

> Viki - I'll be staying at OKW for that trip.  I have family close by and I'm not sure what my schedule will be but we should be able to meet up.  Dec. is a great time to go with all the holiday decorations and activities..




SUE: We have (lots of) family in the area too. Here's our schedule for the week. See if anything matches up!



Sat, Dec 3rd
Arrive and check-in to BCV
Epcot:    Storytellers and Santas
            Dusk: Sunset lights of winter, world showcase plaza
             6 PM Tree Lighting, plaza
             6:50 Dinner at Rose and Crown
             9:30 Illuminations

Sun, Dec 4th
9 amMGM
12:55 Sci-fi café
break
6 pm Flying Fish for dinner
Stroll the Boardwalk

Monday, Dec 5th
8 am Epcot EMH
Candlelight Dinner Package at Marrakesh 
5:30 dinner at marrakesh
8:15 candlelight processional
9:30 illuminations

Tuesday, Dec 6th
Free time
Magic kingdom afternoon
4:00 PM Dinner at the Crystal Palace 
MVMCP until midnight

Wednesday, Dec. 7th
Free time
Fantasmic Dinner Package
     3:50 PM Brown Derby
     8:00 PM Fantastmic
     Osborne family lights

Thursday, Dec. 8th
Free time
Downtown Disney:            Bongos for lunch
                                     Disney Quest, Shopping
                                     Planet Hollywood (snack/dessert)
                                     Adventurer's Club
                                     8-trac
                                     Mannequins

Friday, Dec. 9th
Free Time
magic kingdom
5:25 O'Hanas for a Party of 11
8:15 PM Magic kingdom fireworks cruise

Saturday, Dec. 10th
8 am Animal kingdom EMH
10:30 AM BOMAS FOR BREAKFAST AT AKL FOR 6
free time
7:20 PM California Grill for Dinner FOR 6
9:00 PM wishes from the balcony


----------



## nordkin

I have started a Friends of Dorothy Thread on the Cruise Board under cruise meets for the September 17, 2006 11 day.  If anyone is interested in meeting others on the cruise, please post there.


----------



## Hazy

O.K. Viki, where do I sign up! LOL!!  That schedule sounds great.  You are going to have a great time.

Hazy


----------



## Viki

Hazy said:
			
		

> O.K. Viki, where do I sign up! LOL!!  That schedule sounds great.  You are going to have a great time.
> 
> Hazy



Thanks, Hazy, I hope we ALL have a good time. This is the trip I've planned to help our friend Danny fall in love with WDW. He currently hates the idea, sight unseen. In fact, I never thought he'd join us, but last summer, just as I told him he was always invited, but I was never ASKING him again, he flipped and capitulated. So his joining us is a small victory, now if I can only get him to love it!

Well, a girl can dream!


----------



## Hazy

If this trip doesn't do it, I don't know what will!! This trip is a dream!
Great planning.  If he doesn't enjoy it, please don't let it bring you down on the trip.  You have to enjoy it yourself too.

Hazy


----------



## TomTO

Saxton said:
			
		

> Tom - I own at OKW and BWV but POR is still one of my favorite resorts.  I stayed there last Dec.  It always seems so quiet and relaxing.  I love going for long walks there early in the morning or late at night.



Thanks a lot Saxton


----------



## donald...really

I added our names to the Friends of Dorothy cruise meet on the cruise meet board. Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Valentine

donald...really said:
			
		

> I added our names to the Friends of Dorothy cruise meet on the cruise meet board. Anyone else going to be there?




I can only dream!!!  Someday soon.. a cruise is in my future!!!


----------



## Adrienne

Add me and my girl Jen to the list of somedays for a cruise.... dec 2007 maybe?

Adrienne


----------



## RickinNYC

chele3796 said:
			
		

> Hello!
> I just found this thread and decided to "pipe up." I'm never on this section of the DIS because myself and my partner of 15 years have 2 children ages 6 & 9 so there's not much adult-only time going on
> We will be at WDW October 15th-21st and we can't wait! We will also be in NYC November 13th-15th. I have to say that trip hasn't seen half the planning that the WDW trip has. I wish there was a NYCboards
> 
> Michele



Hey Michele!  Nope, there's no NYC board like this, however, if you want to ask planning questions or get tips about New York, don't hesitate to ask.  My partner of 15 years and I live in Forest Hills, Queens, NYC and both work in Manhattan.  Be glad to help out!


----------



## RickinNYC

And you can add Joe and I to a future Disney cruise, perhaps in late summer 2006 or sometime in 2007.


----------



## RickinNYC

Ack!  Check out my upcoming WDW trip countdown!  Woo hoo!


----------



## donald...really

To all of you Someday Cruisers. Join us on the 11 day Wonder cruise next September. We will have a blast!


----------



## Hazy

I agree with Donald, join us on the 11 nighter!  At least book it, you can always cancel.

Hazy


----------



## Saxton

Viki - I'm totally impressed with your schedule.  You're either going to win him over with all the activities or you'll wear down his resistance through sheer exhaustion!

Add me on to the cruise someday list!  Some friends are doing the cruise in October and I can't wait to hear their review.

Sue


----------



## chele3796

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Hey Michele!  Nope, there's no NYC board like this, however, if you want to ask planning questions or get tips about New York, don't hesitate to ask.  My partner of 15 years and I live in Forest Hills, Queens, NYC and both work in Manhattan.  Be glad to help out!



I don't even know where to start - the only thing I know for sure is that we are coming in on Nov. 13th and that we have tickets to Wicked (our girls know every word and that's the one thing they absolutely wanted to do)

I guess the first thing I need to do is book a hotel. Any suggestions on something that's not terribly expensive but not skanky either?

TIA!
Michele


----------



## RickinNYC

chele3796 said:
			
		

> I don't even know where to start - the only thing I know for sure is that we are coming in on Nov. 13th and that we have tickets to Wicked (our girls know every word and that's the one thing they absolutely wanted to do)
> 
> I guess the first thing I need to do is book a hotel. Any suggestions on something that's not terribly expensive but not skanky either?
> 
> TIA!
> Michele



Hey there.  Go to hotels.com and check out hotel rates there.  I suggest you look for places in the midtown area.  Put a list of them together and let me know and I'll give you an idea of the "skank" factor!


----------



## BigTiggerGuy

My partner and I are going to Disney this Sat. Oct 1st until Thursday Oct. 6th.  This is our first trip to Disney together(I went 15 years ago and he went about 12 years ago).   After reading all of the great info on these boards, I've been driving him nuts with all of my planning.  I'm not usually a planner but want to try and have as smooth a vacation as possible.  Staying at POR and looking forward to getting nuts at Pleasure Island on Monday Oct. 3rd!  Can't believe I leave this Saturday!!!!!!  Hope everyone enjoys their trips!


----------



## joanjett1976

Hey Big Tigger! Have a great time and don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions


----------



## PeterPanFanWDW

Big Tigger!

You'll have a blast.  We'll be at MNSSHP on Sunday.    

Enjoy your trip - let us know if you need any guidance.

PPF


----------



## TomTO

BigTiggerGuy said:
			
		

> My partner and I are going to Disney this Sat. Oct 1st until Thursday Oct. 6th.  This is our first trip to Disney together(I went 15 years ago and he went about 12 years ago).   After reading all of the great info on these boards, I've been driving him nuts with all of my planning.  I'm not usually a planner but want to try and have as smooth a vacation as possible.  Staying at POR and looking forward to getting nuts at Pleasure Island on Monday Oct. 3rd!  Can't believe I leave this Saturday!!!!!!  Hope everyone enjoys their trips!



Good Morning BigTiggerGuy,

We're booked at POR November 5 - 8th. You'll have to give us a quick rundown when you return. Have a great time and don't miss "Soaring" at Epcot. We saw it at California Adventure and we're completely blown away by it. No pun intended   

Tom & Rick


----------



## Viki

Saxton said:
			
		

> Viki - I'm totally impressed with your schedule.  You're either going to win him over with all the activities or you'll wear down his resistance through sheer exhaustion! Sue



Yes! What's that they say? What doesn't kill us, only makes us stronger.
 

Though I really do have to laugh. Both he and I have health problems and the schedule I posted was my attempt to give us lots of rest!!!


----------



## polarboi

Well I'm back now and recovered from my own little gay trip to WDW with a close friend.  And no, he's not a BF.  I'm hopelessly single.  *sigh*  But we had a great time, and I got hit on by a CM who danced with me at Mannequins on Thursday night.  Fun times. 

The trip was earlier this month, but I had so much work piled up when I got back that it took a while for me to recover enough to get back on the DIS!  If you're interested in the full report, I posted it in the trip reports forum under the title *WDW w/ a First Timer!*  My trip report has some pics of things that we found unusual or unique about our trip.

There aren't any pics of me in the trip report or anywhere else on the board, but if you're really curious, PM me and I can send you a link to some pics of me having fun at WDW. 

-p.b.


----------



## Poohsmommi

BigTiggerGuy said:
			
		

> My partner and I are going to Disney this Sat. Oct 1st until Thursday Oct. 6th.  This is our first trip to Disney together(I went 15 years ago and he went about 12 years ago).   After reading all of the great info on these boards, I've been driving him nuts with all of my planning.  I'm not usually a planner but want to try and have as smooth a vacation as possible.  Staying at POR and looking forward to getting nuts at Pleasure Island on Monday Oct. 3rd!  Can't believe I leave this Saturday!!!!!!  Hope everyone enjoys their trips!



Hey Tigger, you will be there the same time as I am.  I will PM you my cell phone number.  I'll be with my daughter - I'm single right now ... but we can all meet up, if you guys want to.


----------



## Viki

polarboi said:
			
		

> Well I'm back now and recovered from my own little gay trip to WDW with a close friend.  And no, he's not a BF.  I'm hopelessly single.  *sigh*  But we had a great time, and I got hit on by a CM who danced with me at Mannequins on Thursday night.  Fun times.
> 
> The trip was earlier this month, but I had so much work piled up when I got back that it took a while for me to recover enough to get back on the DIS!  If you're interested in the full report, I posted it in the trip reports forum under the title *WDW w/ a First Timer!*  My trip report has some pics of things that we found unusual or unique about our trip.
> 
> There aren't any pics of me in the trip report or anywhere else on the board, but if you're really curious, PM me and I can send you a link to some pics of me having fun at WDW.
> 
> -p.b.



Hey, p.b., thanks for posting that you had a trip report. I found the thread and read it from beginning to end and I think it's one of the best that I've seen.

I can only hope the friends I'm hosting this Dec become the converts your DF seems to be.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Great trip report! It made me want to be there right now. More than I do already. 


I can't wait!!!


----------



## nordkin

If you are going on the Sept. 17, 2006 11 night cruise please go to the cruse line forum cruise meets and join in the Friends of Dorothy thread for that cruise.  I would like to get something more active going and do not have many posts yet.


----------



## Valentine

Uh Oh... we are slipping here.. Just wanted to post to say HI EVERYONE!! Hope you are all well.  

Have had a busy weekend here in brooklyn... singing at a local street fair.. do it every year.. It is lots of fun.. but quite exhausting.. it was a beautifula day here.. 80 degrees.. I can't believe it.. first weekend in October.. and it is still in the 80s... 

Anyway.... OH.. Update on the dating scene.. I guess you were all right   it didn't work out.. she totally flaked out on me.. all was going well.. we went out a few times.. we spoke on the phone pratically every day... then all of a sudden.. I don't hear from her for a week.. I had left a message on her phone about a week ago.. and nothing since then... I was determined not to call her.. and I didn't. .but then of course my caring nature made me think.. Uh Oh.. what if something is wrong with her.. what if she had an accident or something horrible.. so I did call again.. and once again left a message.. this time saying that I hoped all was okay with her.. and asking that she call to let me know that she was ok... once again,, nada... Now i am reallly concerned.. and then.. voila.. one night online.. who pops up on my buddy list.. YEP.. You guessed it,, she did... well my first reaction was.. well.. at least I know now that she is not dead!  So.. long story short. she is outta here.. I didn't even want to hear an explanation or apology.. she lost my respect...so.. no second chance... so... here I am .. single still..someday i will find my disney magic!!  

Other than that.. not too much else going on here... But saw that our little "family" thread was falling to the bottom of the page.. and just couldn't bear to see that happen!!!

Check in everyone and update us on your daily happenings!!

Kathy


----------



## Viki

Valentine: I'm so sorry it didn't work out. I haven't been in the dating world for over 20 years, so I don't really get it, but I sure get that it must be tough. However, you sound like you're handling it like a pro!   

I am excited about my updated plans. For our Dec trip my DP could not find decent airfare out of Phila on Sat 12/3, so we're going to have to fly out one night earlier (oh no!!!) and when I learned that little tid bit, what did I do? Why I called my TA, and what did she book? A one night concierge stay at AKL on 12/2 to tide us over to the next day when our friends fly in from OK and we join them at the BCV. 

Well that's just grand, because although we haven't even taken our Xmas trip yet, I've been deep in the throes of planning the August trip and this one-night stay at AKL will at least give me a lay of the land of both the lodge (to which we've never been) and concierge (which we've never done).

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Valentine

That's great Viki!  Staying there one night will also give you a chance to meet the staff in person.. gives it that extra little something.  this way when you are talking to them via email or phone there will now be this personal connection.. not just a name with no face yet!    I wanna hang with you gals!! LOL!! you do things the right way.. my response to flying in early would be to book a night either in Downtown Disney or some other off site hotel.. I would take the cheap way out...all the while secretly wanting to do exactly what you are doing!!!  

Glad to hear all is well with you! 

Have a great day all!!

Kathy


----------



## Viki

Valentine said:
			
		

> That's great Viki!  Staying there one night will also give you a chance to meet the staff in person.. gives it that extra little something.  this way when you are talking to them via email or phone there will now be this personal connection.. not just a name with no face yet!    I wanna hang with you gals!! LOL!! you do things the right way.. my response to flying in early would be to book a night either in Downtown Disney or some other off site hotel.. I would take the cheap way out...all the while secretly wanting to do exactly what you are doing!!!
> 
> Glad to hear all is well with you!
> 
> Have a great day all!!
> 
> Kathy



Well, I have to confess, that my original idea was to try BWI concierge because it would be a hop, skip, and a jump away from BCV for our luggage to travel, but when my TA checked out prices AKL was lots cheaper than BWI, especially with the group rate she could offer, and that's the main reason we landed at AKL. But you are exactly right Valentine, this way we get to say "hi" to everyone and let them know how very much we are looking forward to our August trip. Additionally, the kids will get to see the lodge and decide if it's a place to which they would like to return.

And, indeed, come hang out with us anytime!


----------



## RickinNYC

Poking my head in to say "howdy"!


----------



## Viki

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Poking my head in to say "howdy"!



Hey, Rick, you're getting close to your next trip to the World. Where are you guys staying and what are you going to be up to? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## joanjett1976

Hey everybody!

I am swamped at work (pilot season on tv!) yet juggling planning for DL Paris and WDW.

86 Days until WDW and I made my ADR's over the weekend. 
Dec 30: San Angell Inn
Dec 31: Sci Fi Dine In
Dec 31: Brown Derby
Jan 1st: Coral Reef
Jan 1st: Artist Point
Jan 2nd:Ohana (Stitch character breakfast)
Jan 2nd: California Grill
Jan 3rd: Boma
Jan 3rd: Jiko
Jan 4th: Boma (yup, again! Love the pressed cofee, omelets and bobotie)

Back to work


----------



## Saxton

Hi everbody!  I'll be down on 10/22 for the Food & Wine Festival, staying at BWV.  Viki - I love AKL.  I've never stayed there but I usually try to stop by to have a drink and relax.  My ex and I had dinner in Boma and it was great.

Sue


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I'm glad to see the thread is still going. 

Valentine- I am sorry to see that the relationship with this girl didn't work out, but I'm glad you found out early on so it didn't have to drag out. Hopefully this will give you the chance to meet someone better. 

Viki- I can't wait to see what your experience is at that hotel with the conceirge. I have been wanting to do the AKL so I am excited to hear about your trip.

I am starting the countdown. Woohoo! I see that Sue is going to be there at the same time as me.   

I have all my reservations made. Everything is done. Now I just have to wait....and possibly buy a bathing suit and some lighter clothing.


----------



## Valentine

So happy to see all of the gang!!!    

Kathy


----------



## PeterPanFanWDW

Hey all - sorry work has been keeping us busy lately.  

We went to MNSSHP this past weekend - loved the fireworks.  Sorry if we missed anyone, we are still around just trying to keep up with everything.

Hope all is well with everyone.

PPF


----------



## True North

Hi Everyone! I'm new here, but this looked like the safest thread to post this question.  I have been trying to figure out how gay friendly Disney actually is.  Just being on the DIS there is so much diversity, but their seems to be a large Christian right group, that tends to not be the most supportive of gay rights.  Also, Florida is in the southern USA, which I know is not the same at all as my location of Montreal in Canada.  At the same time I saw a thread that had a poll showing the majority of DIS voters suport same sex marriage. 

I know some places its better to not showcase your sexuality.  I don't mean making out in public, but rather how accepting would it be for 2 dads and their kids.  It's just something I haven't been able to figure out.


----------



## nordkin

We are two moms with three kids that have gone to WDW every year for the past 12 years and have never encountered a problem.  The same is true for the cruise line.  As a matter of fact in June 2004 Disney sponsored a Family Pride Coalition Conference at Coronodo Springs with discounted rates for the hotel and it was well attended.  It was an awesome experience and we all felt very welcomed.  Even my mother, who attended with us, commented on how accepting everyone was.  There was a difference in the conference itself from the Family Week activities in Ptown in that it was smaller and not as openly gay as Ptown, but overall we have always had a wonderful time at all the Disney locations.


----------



## joanjett1976

True North-

Love the Fraggle rock, looooove that another Montrealer is on the boards. Would love to know more about you!


----------



## mickeyfan1

True North said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone! I'm new here, but this looked like the safest thread to post this question.  I have been trying to figure out how gay friendly Disney actually is.  Just being on the DIS there is so much diversity, but their seems to be a large Christian right group, that tends to not be the most supportive of gay rights.  Also, Florida is in the southern USA, which I know is not the same at all as my location of Montreal in Canada.  At the same time I saw a thread that had a poll showing the majority of DIS voters suport same sex marriage.
> 
> I know some places its better to not showcase your sexuality.  I don't mean making out in public, but rather how accepting would it be for 2 dads and their kids.  It's just something I haven't been able to figure out.



If you and your parner and your kids go to WDW, how would anyone know if you were gay or hetero? Unless y'all were swappin' spit or hanging all over each other, you would like like any other dads and kids. I don't think you would have any problems at WDW if you behaved as you would expect other to behave, like you said. I have seen many men with kids in the parks. I don't know if they were married and the wife was at the spa or not with them, I don't know if they were divorced and it was their turn to have the kids, I don't know anything just by seeing them in the parks. I have seen lots of men in the parks with out kids too, and it never occured to me that they might be a gay couple, just as it never occured to me that they might be 2 guys that like Disney.  Sadly, I know that not everyone see things the way I do, and you are correct about the more vocal right anmd christian support on the DIS, but remember there are all kinds of people in the world. If you take your kids to WDW with or with out another man who may or may not be your partner and may or may not have any kids, there will be at least someone who thinks that there is something wrong, even tho they have no personal knowledge of your situation. 

WDW is probably one of the most diverse areas in the tourism world, I am willing to bet that if you and your partner and the kids go, it won't cause any odd looks. The majority of people at WDW are there to have a good time, and don't really pay attention to what is around them anyway.  Hey, maybe I will see you there one day, the light bulb will go on, and I will think "Hey, that might be the guy who was worried about beong in WDW with his family." But knowing how I am usually not paying attention to the crowds around me, I don't think it will happen.

PS, there are a lot of Gay and Lesbian Cast Memners in WDW, too.


----------



## Viki

True North said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone! I'm new here, but this looked like the safest thread to post this question.  I have been trying to figure out how gay friendly Disney actually is.  Just being on the DIS there is so much diversity, but their seems to be a large Christian right group, that tends to not be the most supportive of gay rights.  Also, Florida is in the southern USA, which I know is not the same at all as my location of Montreal in Canada.  At the same time I saw a thread that had a poll showing the majority of DIS voters suport same sex marriage.
> 
> I know some places its better to not showcase your sexuality.  I don't mean making out in public, but rather how accepting would it be for 2 dads and their kids.  It's just something I haven't been able to figure out.



Hi! Welcome! Glad you found us. My DP (partner) and I are DVC members and certified disney addicts, plus I have lots of immediate family in the Orlando area that I don't see unless I fly down there (don't get me started!!!), so DP and I make quite a few visits. And it's not just the two of us, we have two adopted African American teens (we're caucasian) that we have raised since infancy and I'm pretty sure that you couldn't miss the fact that we're a family, if not exactly the majority's definition of such.
 

We're all affectionate with each other in all the "normal" ways and although I don't explicitly recall it, I'm pretty sure that DP and I have held hands, hugged, or given each other a peck on the cheek (but, hey, no spit!!!).

All of which is to say that we do all of that and have never had a problem at WDW - OTOH don't ask me about Phillies games   

In fact, it may be true that gay CM have at times interacted with us more. At least that's what we've imagined.

Still, everything you say is true and while I haven't been to PT since before we adopted the kids (I am getting sooooo old), WDW is no PT. It is family oriented and I always assume that family orientation includes my family.  

PS Although back in the day, I loved PT, and we may have to visit again someday!


----------



## True North

mickeyfan1 said:
			
		

> If you and your parner and your kids go to WDW, how would anyone know if you were gay or hetero? Unless y'all were swappin' spit or hanging all over each other, you would like like any other dads and kids. I don't think you would have any problems at WDW if you behaved as you would expect other to behave, like you said. I have seen many men with kids in the parks. I don't know if they were married and the wife was at the spa or not with them, I don't know if they were divorced and it was their turn to have the kids, I don't know anything just by seeing them in the parks. I have seen lots of men in the parks with out kids too, and it never occured to me that they might be a gay couple, just as it never occured to me that they might be 2 guys that like Disney.  Sadly, I know that not everyone see things the way I do, and you are correct about the more vocal right anmd christian support on the DIS, but remember there are all kinds of people in the world. If you take your kids to WDW with or with out another man who may or may not be your partner and may or may not have any kids, there will be at least someone who thinks that there is something wrong, even tho they have no personal knowledge of your situation.
> 
> WDW is probably one of the most diverse areas in the tourism world, I am willing to bet that if you and your partner and the kids go, it won't cause any odd looks. The majority of people at WDW are there to have a good time, and don't really pay attention to what is around them anyway.  Hey, maybe I will see you there one day, the light bulb will go on, and I will think "Hey, that might be the guy who was worried about beong in WDW with his family." But knowing how I am usually not paying attention to the crowds around me, I don't think it will happen.
> 
> PS, there are a lot of Gay and Lesbian Cast Memners in WDW, too.




Thanks for the info Mickeyfan! I guess I was more interested in if people we talk to ask. Example, the always popular "Where's mom?" or "which one of you is the dad?" We have never lied about that sort of stuff infront of my son, and have no intention to start. (I know, he is one and doesn't understand, but still, it's the principle of the thing.) At the same time this is our first trip over the border, so it's just good to be prepaired.  A trip to Disney should be a wonderful time so I just don't want any suprises!

Also, off topic, but is it normal to call your special other your partner around here?  I don't know, I just found it sounding so... ummm... profesional!  I guess for me becuase Will and I are fairly young, and laws are diffrent in Canada, but he was my boyfriend, and for the past 2 years my husband.  Do most same-sex couples go by partner?


----------



## True North

Viki: Thanks for all the advice, one small problem, I have no idea what PT is.  I have been trying to figure it out what this non-familt place could be!  Maybe I need to give it a visit!  

joanjett1976 - Wonderful to see another Montrealer!  On behalf of both Joanjett1976 and I, I want to invite everyone to visit Montreal.  Living in the arguably most accepting city in North America is something that makes me smile everyday.


----------



## joanjett1976

True North said:
			
		

> joanjett1976 - Wonderful to see another Montrealer!  On behalf of both Joanjett1976 and I, I want to come invite everyone to visit Montreal.  Living in the arguably most accepting city in North America is something that makes me smile everyday.



I second that motion! Come visit  

I just completed my reservation for DL Paris Oct 21-24. Living on the edge, I know. I usually plan months and months in advance...Will take loads od pics.


----------



## Viki

True North said:
			
		

> Viki: Thanks for all the advice, one small problem, I have no idea what PT is.  I have been trying to figure it out what this non-familt place could be!  Maybe I need to give it a visit!
> 
> joanjett1976 - Wonderful to see another Montrealer!  On behalf of both Joanjett1976 and I, I want to invite everyone to visit Montreal.  Living in the arguably most accepting city in North America is something that makes me smile everyday.



Oh, I'm sorry. PT- Provincetown, MA - VERY gay friendly, really gay-run, city on the tip of Cape Cod!


----------



## chele3796

Count us as another family that has gone many times and has never encountered even a raised eyebrow, let alone any unpleasant comments. Honestly, like the PP mentioned, I don't think anyone was even paying attention.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I'm still waiting to see how me and my SO are imbraced down there. I'll let you know how it went when we return which will be November 4th.   

As far as the whole partner thing goes. Me and the mrs. don't really use that term. We have been together for almost 5 years and would be married if we believed in it or it was legal. I guess it is because I hear the word partner all the time being thrown around is business and it seems cold and formal to me so I don't like using, but I know a lot of people who do. On here I use SO for significant other because I think people on message boards prefer things to be short and sweet. Everywhere else online I usually just call her the mrs. lol. 

From what I have read here though Disney seems to be a fine vacation choice for same-sex couples and I look forward to relaxing and being myself.


----------



## mickeyfan1

Goodness, somethings are confusing, eh?  Now as to the question of where's mom, well she is at home, we don't travel together would be a great answer. And which one of you is the dad, we both are.  Then move on to another subject. ANyone asking more personal questions than that - the answer is "I'll forgive you for asking if you'll forgive me for answering".  

As far as the partner thing, I tend to say partner unless I am told differently. A very close frind of mine is an a commited relationshiop and she calls her partner her wife, so I call her the same thing. She (my friend) is also called the wife by the other. I also have friends who refer to each other as husband and wife, so I go with that, too. I think that it's up to the couple, and as long as they are together and happy, it's all good.


----------



## wdwjunkie2005

My partner of eight years and I got married when it became legal in Massachusetts in '04. I refer to her as my spouse, but then people (usually customers where I work) say, "Oh, what does HE do?" I tell them I'm married to a woman. They don't really say anything then. We have been hesitant to use "wife," but have started to and it's beginning to sound "normal."

We went to THE WORLD in January for our belated honeymoon and were treated no different than anyone else.


----------



## Viki

I think partner sounds cold too, but I use it because lover sounds too hot    and is really no one's business!   

Neither spouse nor wife does it for me either. 

One of my friends and colleagues, out of political support for lesbians and gays who can't marry, always refers to her male spouse as her partner and if anyone else does otherwise she corrects them and tells them why!

As for our roles as parents, we're both the "Moms."


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I knew a woman who did that who worked at a collage I attend. I always thought that was so great. (refered to her "husband" as her her partner I mean)


----------



## Viki

Our August trip is meandering out of control!   

First it was four nights standard, four nights concierge. Then it was 8 nights concierge. And now, because my DP was having a tough time booking a Saturday flight for our Dec trip (a situation which caused us to add one night to that trip at - where else- AKL), we've just gone ahead and added another night on to our August trip, so now it's 9 nights AKL concierge!!!  

And to tell the truth - after I set that up, she looks at me and says, "I'm not sure I can wait that long," and I think - to myself - how can I get a quick weekend - maybe at the Poly - in between Dec and August. Sheesh.  

On other matters, my teenage daughter is very excited, Rick and company, because for a friend's birthday, she and a group of her friends are getting picked up at 3 PM this afternoon, driven to NYC, and setting sail on a dinner boat. I'm not sure she slept last night. Good for them.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Your post made me laugh b/c I sooo completely do the same thing. This 7 day trip to Disney w/ dining plan at pop began as a short 3 day trip staying at a Days Inn off site. Then woosh! One thing lead to another. We almost went for the AKL this time, but we only decided to go in August so that didn't give us much time. 
Our trip for next year is turning into much of the same and I had to take down the ticker b/c we keep changing our plans so until they are final I'm going to let it go. lol. 

Still this will be our 1st vacation together ever so I'm not to sure what to expect. I think it is going to be fantastic.   

Does anyone have any stories to share about there 1st vacations with there SO? I would love to hear them.   

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## SeattleRedBear

True North said:
			
		

> Also, off topic, but is it normal to call your special other your partner around here?  I don't know, I just found it sounding so... ummm... profesional!  I guess for me becuase Will and I are fairly young, and laws are diffrent in Canada, but he was my boyfriend, and for the past 2 years my husband.  Do most same-sex couples go by partner?


Even though it sounds corporate, I think partner is probably standard american usage.  Husband/wife is not a correct term in any except in the three states where your relationship can be legally recognized (unless you go out of the country to get married) and spouse always begs the gender question with the person asking always getting it wrong (with the accompanying embarassed silence).  Plus I think of spouse as the label on a form, not a word I use in everyday conversation.

Personally, with gay or gay-friendly people I use "husbear" (I know it's really geeky, but you know, a lot of us are geeks).  In other situations, I'll use the word partner.

And I don't know...I just think there's something strange about a 50-year-old (straight or gay) having a "boyfriend" (unless he really is a boy toy   ).


----------



## SeattleRedBear

No, not Christopher Street!  Husbear & I are going to DL at the end of the month to celebrate a friend's 50th birthday.  Anyone from the list going to be there??


----------



## True North

Yeah, "boyfriend" sounds wierd with older people.  I'm lucky to legaly say husband and be correct.  It gets ride of the whole relationship part, and "coming out" part all in one easy word.  Partner is more common for both straight and gay people here so it doesn't help that way.  Also, because same-sex marriage is still pretty new here in Canada, I tend to get a lot of "oh wow! Congratulations!" with general excitment.  I don't tend to get to tired of that.


----------



## Viki

True North said:
			
		

> Yeah, "boyfriend" sounds wierd with older people.  I'm lucky to legaly say husband and be correct.  It gets ride of the whole relationship part, and "coming out" part all in one easy word.  Partner is more common for both straight and gay people here so it doesn't help that way.  Also, because same-sex marriage is still pretty new here in Canada, I tend to get a lot of "oh wow! Congratulations!" with general excitment.  I don't tend to get to tired of that.



No, I wouldn't get tired of it very quickly either. If the USA is going to do this state by state, however, I've got a long wait, because PA will be back at the back of that line. 
 

We discussed it way earlier in the thread, but I'm still curious to know what WDW's policy and practice will be with regard to renewing wedding vows, now that other countries and states within the US are making gay weddings legal. On the wedding question, they've got a nice little cover - no marriages on site without a FLA license, But on the renewal question, the license wouldn't matter. Unfortunately, because we don't have the first the second isn't something we can question for our anniversary trip in August. I checked out the website on renewals and it offered no policy that I could see.


----------



## Viki

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> I second that motion! Come visit
> 
> I just completed my reservation for DL Paris Oct 21-24. Living on the edge, I know. I usually plan months and months in advance...Will take loads od pics.




Keep us in the loop about your plans - I'd love to hear more about what you're learning about the Paris Park, where you all are staying, what you're going to do and, of course, the full trip report when you back!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Perhaps one of us could call someone who would plan the vow renewals and ask for the policy and see what can be done. I really don't see how they could not allow it. I also wonder if it has ever been done before. 

Oh and bear I will be at Disney at the end of the month.


----------



## joanjett1976

Viki said:
			
		

> Keep us in the loop about your plans - I'd love to hear more about what you're learning about the Paris Park, where you all are staying, what you're going to do and, of course, the full trip report when you back!



Hi Viki-

I booked separate park/hotel tickets as it was a huge money saver. 3 Day park Hopper + Holiday Inn, which is quite close and has a cute lite circus theme. You can get some photos here: http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/350/fr/hpt/PARDI

Initially I was looking into staying at Cheyenne on site but with my option, I am saving over 400$.

I have not had that much time to plan in advance, unfortunately (very unlike me, i tell ya) as I have been swamped with work. This little trip to DL has fallen onto my lap because I am leaving for Cannes this Saturday to attend a four day television industry convention. I am skipping out on the last day, hopping a train to DL and flying home three days later. 

Bought a book and will read it on the plane and do most of my planning there! To make matters worse, one of my wisom tooth has left me looking like a squirrel and medicated. The swelling will be gone in time for the Photopass opportunities...but I will not be able to indulge in the French wines and champagnes   

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## RickinNYC

Hey folks!  Check out my countdown!  Woo hoo!  Two more weeks and I can leave this cold weather behind for eleven days in WDW!!!!

Also, thought I'd jump in on the whole "partner" discussion.  I hate using the word "lover", it sounds kinda tacky in my mind.  Lends a bit of seediness to anotherwise loving relationship.  Most I know use the word and I hate it.  It just reminds me of some greasy looking guy and an over made up floozy.  "He/She is my lover."  Yick.

As for boyfriend, it's just kinda... diminishing of the relationship.  Sure, if you're together for a couple of years and you don't live together, boyfriend or girlfriend is cool  But otherwise, I don't like it.

As for using the word "husband," I just can't do it.  It makes me snicker like a ten year who saw his first Playboy.

So we use the word "partner."  Admittedly, it does sound clinical to me.  Took me a while to get used to it because it always felt like I was referring to a business arrangement.  But its the only word that seems most appropriate to me.  

Oh, and Joe and I have been together for 15 years as of this coming 10/15!  

On a side note, I was out with friends for brunch the other day, followed by cocktails at a local joint.  I was sitting to the side with some friends and guys kept taking the seat next to me, chatting away.  All in good harmless fun.  When the conversation would go over to "So, do you have a boyfriend?" or "You must have a boyfriend, huh?"  I always smiled and answered yep, and would tell them how long we'd been together and poof!  They would vanish like a mosquito in a bug zapper.  Or they'd give me a look, mouth open, eyes staring at me suspiciously, like I stole their wallet or something.  Good times!  And not one free drink.  (shrug)  Go figure!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Hey folks!  Check out my countdown!  Woo hoo!  Two more weeks and I can leave this cold weather behind for eleven days in WDW!!!



I just realised that we are going to be in Disney at the same time.   

I find lover to be a rather seedy term myself. I have never even thought to use it in conversation with others.


----------



## joanjett1976

Here's a new subject for our lovely thread (who, by the way, has grown so much, we almost need our very own logo!):Has anyone ever read Queens In The kingdom or Tinker Belles & Evil Queens?


----------



## SparklieSunShine

No I haven't. I have never ever heard of it. Is it a book?


----------



## joanjett1976

Sean Griffin wrote Thinker Belles & Evil Queens, and it is bileld as an analysis of Disney & Gay Culture and where they intertwine. 

Jeffrey Epstein started Gay Days and his Queens In The Kingdom is a WDW travel guide destined for gay visitors.

These two titles have been dwelling in my amazon wish list for a while now and was considering purchasing them this month. Any reviewers out here?


----------



## Viki

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Jeffrey Epstein started Gay Days and his Queens In The Kingdom is a WDW travel guide destined for gay visitors.
> 
> Any reviewers out here?



I did read Jeffrey's and I enjoyed it. I remember laughing and picking up a few tidbits here and there. Aside from that I can't offer much more because shortly after reading it, I passed it on to my friends who are joining us in Dec, as one more piece of propaganda which might turn their heads (in favor of the Land of the Sacred Mouse). I also sent them my copy of the newest DVC DVD. I haven't heard feedback from them on either.

So, who's the artist with the gifts for a logo???


----------



## Viki

That little guy rolling his eyes was suppossed to come after my friends not getting back to me on how Jeffrey's book or the DVC DVD had gotten them some of the old time Disney religion, not after who might be gifted, and addicted, enough to draw up a logo!


----------



## joanjett1976

Viki said:
			
		

> I did read Jeffrey's and I enjoyed it. I remember laughing and picking up a few tidbits here and there. Aside from that I can't offer much more because shortly after reading it, I passed it on to my friends who are joining us in Dec, as one more piece of propaganda which might turn their heads (in favor of the Land of the Sacred Mouse). I also sent them my copy of the newest DVC DVD. I haven't heard feedback from them on either.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I hear ya' Viki! We took our 'mens' (as we refer to our closest friends, a long time gay male couple) last summer. One was wild eyed and enthusiastic, the other loved the big rides but could not handle parades, tiki birds or It's A Small World. Ya win some, ya lose some...
> 
> Anyone else have a DVC DVD they'd like to part with? Unfortunately they do not ship those out here and was looking into a share in the future.


----------



## the urbanation

Hey everyone!

I *finally* registered for the Disboards after finding this thread! It's great! My boi and I are heading down to the World at the end of this month for our first trip together! We are so excited! He is a huge Disneyboi and I am *kind of * obsessed with it. I think I might like Disney more than I like boys!

Well...no, probably not.   

I'm very much looking forward to PI as well, as my last trip was my first since turning 21, but alas, my sister was too tired to go, and I wasn't going to go alone. I'm looking forward to hearing about any tips anyone has, and getting to know everyone!


----------



## joanjett1976

Your first post! Congrats...

Pleasure Island may not be a hip West Hollywood hotspot, but is fun nonetheless. Expect a very mixed crowd: gawking families, local teens, parents running wild, adults being kids and some stray cast members.

I am not usually one for 70's-80's nostalgia but found 8Trax to be lots of fun. A lot of dancing (completely devoid of self-conscience!) and no judging!

Have fun and don,t hesitate to ask if you have any planning questions


----------



## the urbanation

Merci beacoup pour le bienvenu, JJ!

Je crois pas que j'aurai un tas de question sur la préparation, comme j'étudiais Disney depuis l'age de 14 ans comme un moine étudie le bible!

Mes questions sont ceux de l'aspect <<gai>> de WDW - et bien sûr pour faire des amis!


----------



## joanjett1976

urban-

quel français excellent! tu trouveras que plusieurs 'castmembers' sont gais et seront très gentils avec vous!!

throughout all these posts, i think i completely forgot to formally introduce myself, real name and all: 
i am genevieve.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Hello Urbanation!

Hmm....Me and the mrs. have been considering going to PI, but we heard Thursday was the good day to go if your gay, but we won't be able to go on Thursday. I was wondering if we should skip out. She also will not be 21 until 2 days after we return.

I wish I could read french. lol.


----------



## the urbanation

Wow, another welcome already!

You're making me feel so at home-o!    LOL

(edit: i tried to type the ACTUAL word above and it starred me out! LOL)

We are going to be staying at POP from Oct 30-Nov 5 and we are planning on going to PI a few times:

1: We are going to be visiting "Dance the Frght Away" for Halloween on Halloween night.
2: We want to go to gay night on Thursday Nov 3. 'cause, well...we're gay.
3: we have tix to see The Bravery (WOOT) on Friday at HoB and we'll probably hop around a bit before or after (or both LOL).

So i think I'm just going to get the PI AP with guest, and my boo can tag along as my guest. (If he's good...) 

(okay even if he's bad.)

(okay, *especially* if he's bad.)


----------



## Viki

I do not "quelle francais excellent" , but I studied french for four years in high school and I kid myself that I can still, after all these many long years, sometimes pick out a word or two! Do it again!    

And often!!!

And welcome urban! It''s great to have you with us.


----------



## Saxton

Joanjett - Cannes for work and then onto DL Paris ... I'm very jealous!!  The best I can hope for is to have some French food & a bordeaux at the Wine & Food Festival and pretend that I'm there.

Urbanation - another Buffalonian/Disney fanatic, very cool!  I'll be down just before you guys (Oct. 22-29).  It looks like it's good timing since the weather is getting colder here (what a shock!).

Sue


----------



## Valentine

Hey everyone,. WOWOWOOWOWOW 2 whole pages since I last checked in!!!  

Okay... Genevieve... I have a DVC DVD if you want it.. you can PM me your address and I will be happy to send it on to you.... I ordered it recently before I bought into DVC.... I am sure I could even call my rep and ask for a more updated recent one if they have it and they would send one... just let me know!

Everyone else.. enjoy your trips.. I am soooo jealous.... but I am excited for you!  Catch ya later!


Kathy


----------



## the urbanation

Genvieve

I visited DLP a few years ago for the Millenium-

I stayed at Hotel Cheyenne and had an incroyable time! Have you been before? I was there while they were building Studios, I can't wait to return!
__________________

Genvieve,

Moi, j'ai visité DLP il été à pue prés 5 ans pour le millenaire-

J'ai fait mon séjour à Hôtel Cheyenne - c'était nickel! T'as déja visité? J'ai vu la construction des Studios Walt Disney - j'veux bien revenir avec grande anticipation!


----------



## Viki

Valentine said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,. WOWOWOOWOWOW 2 whole pages since I last checked in!!!
> 
> Okay... Genevieve... I have a DVC DVD if you want it.. you can PM me your address and I will be happy to send it on to you.... I ordered it recently before I bought into DVC.... I am sure I could even call my rep and ask for a more updated recent one if they have it and they would send one... just let me know!
> 
> Everyone else.. enjoy your trips.. I am soooo jealous.... but I am excited for you!  Catch ya later!
> 
> 
> Kathy



Valentine - I don't mean to be pesky, but have you written up your latest trip report yet? We'd love to read it!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Urbanation- Awesome we will be at Pop at the same time. I'm glad we won't be the only ones gaying up the place. lol. 

Wow all this french is making me wish I could speak more than one language. lol.

----------
Did anyone figure out who we would have to call about the vow renewal thing. I work in an office so I could call at anytime...unless someone else would like to. I am so curious about their responce and I wonder if it is allowed if anyone has ever done it before.




-----
EDIT- Hey, Just wondering, how did I become a mouseketeer?


----------



## bubie2.5

Hi Urbanation! 

Valentine:  stop making us wait... more trip reports or we'll ban you from this thread.


----------



## True North

Okay gays, time for some stereotypical help!  I have been spending way too much time reading all the threads on this site, and planing a wholesome family vacation.  I got hooked looking at those matching homemade tee-shirts.  Now, as much as I like them, there is no way that these two gay, twenty-something dads are going to have the same shirt on, never mind with the exact same Mickey picture on them.  Any ideas???


----------



## wdwjunkie2005

the urbanation said:
			
		

> 3: we have tix to see The Bravery (WOOT) on Friday at HoB and we'll probably hop around a bit before or after (or both LOL).


I love The Bravery! I've never seen them live, though.  
Oh, and welcome to the DIS, The Gay Edition! Maybe we can get a forum started?


----------



## Saxton

True North - you could design your own shirts and make each one just a bit different.  Disney Inkshop (http://www.zazzle.com/collections/disneyinkshop/) will let you create almost anything ... of course, it will cost you!  


Sue


----------



## Viki

True North said:
			
		

> Okay gays, time for some stereotypical help!  I have been spending way too much time reading all the threads on this site, and planing a wholesome family vacation.  I got hooked looking at those matching homemade tee-shirts.  Now, as much as I like them, there is no way that these two gay, twenty-something dads are going to have the same shirt on, never mind with the exact same Mickey picture on them.  Any ideas???



Oh, my, you found me out! 
 

I almost made up a special batch of sweatshirts, with pooh and piglet frolicking amidst christmas greens, for our whole group, consisting of two lesbians, two gay men, and two teens. A revolt in the making (so to speak). Good thing I came to my senses.


----------



## True North

Saxton:  Thanks for the site!  I kind of like the idea of the baseball shirts. (I guess they are called reglan shirts.)  They can have diffrent pictures, numbers, but the same colour and style.   That could look cool I think?  I guess I will have to run it by Will.  I don't know how I ended up on the "Cooking, Crafting, and Scrapping" anyways... Damn these adictive boards!

Viki:  Sorry to bust you!  I would have wore the shirts if you made one for me, but "pooh and piglet frolicking amidst christmas greens"? Hmmm..... I might have tride to fight you on it a little.


----------



## the urbanation

Hey True!

I would be happy to help you design whatever you're looking for (I am a graphic designer by trade), so anything you like, let me know! I'll be designing for our trip as well! 

Wether or not he likes it, Jeff *is* wearing at "it's my birthday" shirt on November 3!!!!


----------



## Valentine

OH My.. I am getting very nervous now!! LOL!! No ... actually I haven't done my trip report yet.... I have been sooooo busy.. Just finished a production of Smokey Joe's cafe.. and I am in the middle of Seussical.. and Little Shop... so... I have been a little preoccupied!  But.. since I have a demand for them.. I will make an attempt to get them going VERY soon.. I promise! LOL!!  


Please dont ban me 
Kathy


----------



## True North

Hey urban!

Thanks for that offer!  Right now, I think my problem is I don't know what I am looking for.  Trying to figure out something stylish yet Disney is not a strong point for me.  I would love to see what you come up with for your trip!


----------



## RickinNYC

Urbanation and Sparklie, how's it going guys and gals!

Joe and I will be at WDW 10/26 - 11/5.  Perhaps we can all meet at PI and have a gay old time?  Be great to meet up!

If so, send me a PM!


----------



## Saxton

Valentine said:
			
		

> OH My.. I am getting very nervous now!! LOL!! No ... actually I haven't done my trip report yet.... I have been sooooo busy.. Just finished a production of Smokey Joe's cafe.. and I am in the middle of Seussical.. and Little Shop... so... I have been a little preoccupied!  But.. since I have a demand for them.. I will make an attempt to get them going VERY soon.. I promise! LOL!!
> 
> 
> Please dont ban me
> Kathy




Kathy,

I'm not going to nag you about your trip report but I am curious about what you do for a living.  I love musicals - I used to have season's tickets to the Broadway series at Shea's (a local theater) but I had to give them up because I was travelling so much for work.  See ... not one comment about the overdue trip report!

Sue


----------



## joanjett1976

hey urban-

Have a good time shimmying to the bravery. They were at my work yesterday, doing a live interview. There never seems to be any good bands playing at HOB whenever I am at WDW. I still like to eat there nonetheless, the Lynchburg Lemonade kinda sneaks up on you...

 I have never been to DL Paris, this will be my first time. They are constructing a TOT but it is scheduled to open only in 2007 I believe   Too bad, it's my favoritest ride.

We can have Gay Dis board french lessons upon my return everyone!


----------



## Viki

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> We can have Gay Dis board french lessons upon my return everyone!



Je suis going to hold you to that!!!
 

(You can see the work you've got cut out for tu/vous)!


----------



## Saxton

Are we really popular?  Has anyone noticed how many views our thread has (8900 right now)?  It's much higher than other in the Adults and Solo category.  I guess that means we're a hit ... either that or a lot of people are curious.


----------



## Viki

Perhaps wondering just how wild a time queer folk can have at WDW  

Of course, about as wild as it's gotten for my family at WDW over 16 visits is  park hopping to the point where our 9-year old daughter BEGGED us to stop and rest and then got sick to make sure we did! That stopped us!

Of course, now armed with all my new info about PI (especially on Thursday nights), blessed that the kids have made it to their late teens, having read a few posts care of the WDW lushes (woo-hoo, let's hear it for dirty martinis with bleu-cheese stuffed olives, my new favorite drink and quite a step up from my usual margaritas), and companioned by two adult male friends from OK, I think we're going to kick up this whole WDW trip thing!


----------



## Viki

Let me also add that despite some real life-long reservations, with the encouragement of some of the folk on our thread, I am actively researching the idea of WDW cruising (on big boats in the ocean!). We can't join up with the group of you that are already booked for what sounds like a great Sept 2006 cruise (we'll just be back from our WDW anniversary trip and on our way to the mountains of VA with family), but sometime before or after that is a possibility. 

I hope all of those motion sickness remedies REALLY work!


----------



## Valentine

Saxton said:
			
		

> Kathy,
> 
> I'm not going to nag you about your trip report but I am curious about what you do for a living.  I love musicals - I used to have season's tickets to the Broadway series at Shea's (a local theater) but I had to give them up because I was travelling so much for work.  See ... not one comment about the overdue trip report!
> 
> Sue



LOL!! Thanks Sue! 

Actually.. my "Real" Job (the one that pays the bills) is I am an Allstate insurance Rep.... See.. boring!! LOL!! But my real passion is my Nightime Gig.. I Sing/Act/Dance/Direct/Choreograph/Produce/Stage Manage...You name it.. I do it... I am a member of Many local theatre groups.. and I get hired by several of our local schools to produce their theatrical productions. So... that is it in a nutshell... I have to say.. most people say they want to be "famous" and on "Broadway".. but I have to say.. honestly, I am not one of the those people.. SURE.. the money would be FABULOUS.. but the satisfaction I get from working with all the kids whose lives I touch.. and sometimes change... is sooooooo much more satisfying to me.  These kids are Great... I love to see them just light up when they "get it".. I had a dance rehearsal tonight.. and I try to allow the kids to have some input when I work in small groups.. I ask for their opinions,.. and I let them choreograph some of the stuff.. and they just LOVE it.. they leave my rehearsals feeling so proud of themselves.. it is great to see.... So... that.. is what I do... Hey.. here is another Topic to discuss.. 

What does everyone do?

Next?


----------



## joanjett1976

Valentine said:
			
		

> So... that.. is what I do... Hey.. here is another Topic to discuss..
> 
> What does everyone do?
> 
> Next?



Good idea Valentine: this is very exciting, like grown up show and tell.

I'll kick it off: I am Head Of Acquisitions for a french speaking music television station.  

Who's next?


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Rick- Let me know if you don't get that pm.

Viki- I think you should totally go one one of this Disney Cruises. I have been on a few and loved every second of it. The trip this year was supposed to be a cruise, but since we were short on time we had to change our plans. Also where did you get that Dirty Martini. I am going to have to try that.

JoanJett- I can't wait for the french lessons. lol.

Valentine & JoanJett -You both have such important sounding jobs! I mainly work as a secretary/personal assistant at an alarm company. That pays the bills and allows me to go on vacations. My second job is at a Sunglass Hut where I use my discount liberally and catch up on my reading because people don't really buy sunglasses at night when I work. 

 

Next?


----------



## the urbanation

Currently I am working at a newspaper in Buffalo, NY as a Graphic Designer i the Creative Services Department. I work on designing the advertisements that run in the newspaper as well as help to develop our special sections and supplemental publications.

I just had my 1st special section that I got to do myself run in The Buffalo News on Thursday (do you get the paper, Saxton? Hmmmmmm?)!!

I am actually at work right now, and I think it's going to be a long, long day. A lot of political ads, what with it being Election season.

JJ- do you work for Musique Plus? I LOVE that station! Whenever I am visiting Montréal (not since October 2004, sadly) i watch it all of the time. And then i buy the CDs that I see. Last time it was Stéfie Shock (le Décor) and Marie-Mai (inoxydable).


----------



## joanjett1976

the urbanation said:
			
		

> JJ- do you work for Musique Plus? I LOVE that station! Whenever I am visiting Montréal (not since October 2004, sadly) i watch it all of the time. And then i buy the CDs that I see. Last time it was Stéfie Shock (le Décor) and Marie-Mai (inoxydable).



Guilty as charged! If you want a peek, this is it: www.musiqueplus.com. Ah yes, Marie Mai was a finalist in the first edition of Star Académie, which is sorta like American Idol. That song 'Il faut Que Tu T'en Aille' is really catchy! She's super sweet too.

I am writing this from my office actually, really gotta get back on it, leave early, pack and catch my flight tomorrow. The  I have an eight hour flight to study my guide to Dl Paris!  

See you all in about two weeks!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Have fun on your trip!


----------



## Saxton

Kathy - your 'hobby' sounds pretty impressive to me.  I never had the nerve to get up on stage so I applaud anyone with talent & and guts.

Urbanation - I do read the News everyday ... sometimes in print butif I'm crunched for time I read it online.  Let me know what is your work and I'll make sure I look for it!

I'm a geek for a living.  I head up an IT department for a federal law enforcement agency.  In fact, Urbanation and I work pretty close to each other ... both in downtown Buffalo and within walking distance of each other!!


----------



## Viki

Sparklie, "My second job is at a Sunglass Hut where I use my discount liberally and catch up on my reading because people don't really buy sunglasses at night when I work." LOL!!! That's very funny.

Genevieve: Have a great trip!

Work? I am an ordained Lutheran minister deployed by the Bishop's office to work with troubled congregations that have suffered some sort of misconduct or extraordinary level of conflict. I help them heal, get their acts together, get a new vision for the future, and move on. I also teach how to do this work all over the country - I'll be in Syracuse beginning the end of next week - and other topics more locally. It's good stuff and it allows me the time to plan and take vacations!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Viki- Wow that sounds like it wouldn't get boring to easy. You would always be working with different people towards a different goal. Neat. )


----------



## Viki

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> Viki- Wow that sounds like it wouldn't get boring to easy. You would always be working with different people towards a different goal. Neat. )



That's it exactly. You could say I have a very short attention span, so this work suits me exactly!  

I get to meet all sorts of new folk every 18 months or so and the work is always changing. And, of course, as I age I find that teaching suits me more and more. It's great to be able to mid-wife others who are just coming along.


----------



## Viki

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> Viki- I think you should totally go one one of this Disney Cruises. I have been on a few and loved every second of it. The trip this year was supposed to be a cruise, but since we were short on time we had to change our plans. Also where did you get that Dirty Martini. I am going to have to try that.



I am really, really thinking on the cruise, even talked to my chiropractor about it today and, as it turns out, his wife is a travel agent who specializes in cruises, so I might give her a call.

As for the dirty martini - I haven't made any yet but ever since reading about them on one of the threads (luscious/lushes???- they're a speciality at the WL bar, bleu-cheese stuffed olives floating in lots of vodka), I've been ordering them about town. The best so far has been at the Cheesecake Factory where they chill the glass - an absolute necessity, I think!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Hmm....I think there is a Cheesecake Factory in King of Prussia. That isn't to far from me. I might have to hop over to the WL to try one while I'm at Disney.


----------



## Viki

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> Hmm....I think there is a Cheesecake Factory in King of Prussia. That isn't to far from me. I might have to hop over to the WL to try one while I'm at Disney.



OK, THAT'S exactly where I've had them twice (Cheesecake Factory at KOP, not WL) and my server has been named Ross (he is simply the best) and when are we having dinner together girlfriend, because that's only 30 minutes from us???


----------



## Viki

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Joe and I will be at WDW 10/26 - 11/5.  Perhaps we can all meet at PI and have a gay old time?  Be great to meet up!
> 
> If so, send me a PM!



We can't meet up with you in WDW because you all are going too soon this year! But have you seen "Witches" yet? We'd love to put a mini DIS meet in NYC together around catching that play if you guys are into it.


----------



## True North

joanjett1976: WHAT!?!  You work for Musique Plus!?! That is the most exciting job I have heard!  Even when I was an aglophone child I watched Musique Plus! Joanjett, you just keep sounding more exciting with every message.

Oh, and to answer the original question, I am a law student.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Viki said:
			
		

> OK, THAT'S exactly where I've had them twice (Cheesecake Factory at KOP, not WL) and my server has been named Ross (he is simply the best) and when are we having dinner together girlfriend, because that's only 30 minutes from us???



Oh my goodness do not even tempt me. lol. Any excuse to go to King of Prussia and I am soooooo there.   It is only an hour and a half from me which of course when you live in the Pocono's is nothing!   

I have heard that play is really good. Enjoy you guys! (If and when you meet up)   

Have I ever mentioned I love this board?


----------



## Saxton

Viki said:
			
		

> We can't meet up with you in WDW because you all are going too soon this year! But have you seen "Witches" yet? We'd love to put a mini DIS meet in NYC together around catching that play if you guys are into it.


 
Viki - would you make us all wear matching sweatshirts?


----------



## Viki

Saxton said:
			
		

> Viki - would you make us all wear matching sweatshirts?



Yes! And if we make it around February we can have Piglet and Pooh romping in a field of Valentine hearts!!!   

(It's a good thing I crack myself up).


----------



## MickeyDee

Ohmygoodness!  How is it that I just NOW found all my gay peeps on the DIS?  Hi, everyone!!!


----------



## Viki

MickeyDee said:
			
		

> Ohmygoodness!  How is it that I just NOW found all my gay peeps on the DIS?  Hi, everyone!!!



Hi MickeyDee, Welcome! I'm glad you found us. Pull up a seat and join us - we are a very friendly group!


----------



## MickeyDee

Viki said:
			
		

> Hi MickeyDee, Welcome! I'm glad you found us. Pull up a seat and join us - we are a very friendly group!



Thanks so much!  I've been getting a real kick out of reading this thread!


----------



## the urbanation

Genvieve- Bon voyage! Amuse-toi beaucoup! J'veux bien lire la raconte des aventures <<françaises>>!!!

Saxton! We should meet up for lunch sometime! I love Sue's Deli on Main at Theatre Place! Its got a great vegetarian selection! and it is easily accessible by Metro! That oh, so useful Metro in the B-Lo!

Welcome, MickeyDee! I'm purdee new here myself, too, and these home-os are the best!

I loooooooooove matrinis, but sadly they are one of (the few) things I don't like dirty (LOL). Plus I would never have the cheese-olives. I am an out-and-proud VEGAN!!!

Viki: Which play do you mean? Do you mean Wicked? about Glinda and the Wicked With of the West? If that's what you mean, It is AMAZING, and I have  seen it, and would relish the chance to see it again! I know every word. (because I am just _that gay_) LOL!


----------



## barrie

Hi all! I don't post much but I read everyday. The dirty martinis drew me in - my favorite are dry with Sapphire gin and 2 blue cheese olives. One of the bars at Ceasars it Vegas makes the best in my memory!

I'm jealous of all you who live close enough to each other to visit. There aren't as many DISers out here in the Pacific Northwest. 

I have 2 jobs really - one is with the Oregon Council on Developmental Disabilities. It's an advocacy organization. I am the "Communications Coordinator". Mostly what I do is writing, design and layout of their published materials.

My other job is working for the Michigan Womyn's Music Festival. Have any of you heard of it or been there? I work on the operations crew for 5 weeks in the summer and then do misc work for the producer throughout the year. 

My next visit to WDW is in November. I'll be there solo for the first time on the 15 and 16, then will be joined by my partner (my GF of 13 years) and Michigan friends for the 17-21. We're staying at SSR, another first. Too bad none of you will be there then. Barrie


----------



## Valentine

I would LOVE to get together for a NYC meet.. and WIcked sounds like a great idea... we would really have to plan ahead though.. it is a hard show to get tickets for on short notice.... but even just getting together and galavanting around the village would be great fun also!!... Pick a date when you will  be around.. since I live here.. i am always around!! LOL!!    I love to see the diversity of everyone's professions... 

welcome to all the new folks!!! Spread the word around the boards.. whenever you see a "family member" let them know we are here!  

Well.. what is everyone up to tonight??  I am just relaxing after spending the day rearranging furniture and purging my closets... I am making a bedroom for the little cutie in my siggie (my nephew).  He stays with me at least one night a week.. and is just too long to fit in his pack and play anymore!! LOL!! Soooo time to move him to his brand new big boy Mickey Mouse bed!! YAY!!  I will brainwash him!! LOL!! 

So. now I am just dising and watching steel magnolias! LOL!! Anyone else>

?????

Kathy


----------



## Viki

Yes, I meant "Wicked"! That's the one. In the last year Gwen and I have seen "Pillowman" and "Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolf?", and my last comment on both, which were wonderful but so DARK was that now I need some dancing girls - or at least some witches. We were going to try and get tickets for the holidays, but our friends who fly in just saw a Dallas performance of the show. It's playing here in Philiadephia, but I'd rather catch it in NYC and that would give some of us a chance to meet if, as Kath says, we could coordinate the date and get tickets.

Kathy - we just got home from an evening at Dorney Park which was all duded up for Halloween - we usually do this once/year and it was fun, with the extended family in tow, but now it's time for bed. I am soooo tired.

Sparklie- we have to do the Cheesecake Factory soon.  Let's PM each other and set something up.

Barrie - welcome and thank you for the work you do. My kids have developmental disabilities and it's terrific that there are individuals and organizations advocating for them.


----------



## Saxton

Urban - I love Sue's Deli... and not just because we share the same name!  Lunch would be great.  I already know that this week will be tough at work and then I head down to see the mouse on Saturday, so maybe in a few weeks.

It's great to see some new folks, welcome aboard!

Saturday morning I leave for my first stay at BWV.  Work has been stressful lately and I just finalized plans to remodel my kitchen ... I really need to get away!!  I'll be meeting up with some friends at the end of the week and we made reservations for lunch at Prime Time - I've never eaten there so I'm looking forward to it.

Count me in for NYC.  I haven't been down there to see any shows in years so I'm definitely overdue.


----------



## Saxton

OK, who planned a party and didn't invite me?!   

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=936816


----------



## MickeyDee

I'm so envious of anyone who has seen Wicked.  My girlfriend and I are hardcore theatre buffs and haven't seen this one yet!  It is playing here in Dallas, but I'm saving my moola for our anniversary trip to Vegas next month.  Did I mention we haven't seen each other in almost a year?  LOL  We have seen a bootleg of Wicked, but shhh!  Don't tell!

Speaking of musicals....has anyone seen Mamma Mia?  We're looking at getting tickets for it in Vegas.


----------



## True North

MickeyDee said:
			
		

> Speaking of musicals....has anyone seen Mamma Mia?  We're looking at getting tickets for it in Vegas.




I saw Mamma Mia when it was in Toronto and loved it.  Well, to be honest, I haven't seen much theater so I don't have much to compair it too, but I had a great time none the less.  Also, it stared Camilla Scott, which was Canada's answer to Ricky Lake in the early 90's.  Minor Canadian celebrity?  No way for me to say no!


----------



## the urbanation

I havent seen Mamma Mia, but I have heard nothing but good things! Might I suggest, if you are going to be in Vegas, you may want to try and get Tickets for "Avenue Q" at the Wynn Las Vegas? The show is the most hilarious and mind-blowing thing I have seen in a long time! I liked it better than "Wicked"! (And I LOVE Wicked!)

http://www.avenueq.com

Just be warned, though, it is QUITE outrageous, far from a show for kids - but an amazing experience! Just don't go if you're easily offended...


----------



## lisaviolet

Saw it when it was here in Toronto.  Grab the tickets any chance you have.  It was fantastic.


----------



## RickinNYC

Viki said:
			
		

> We can't meet up with you in WDW because you all are going too soon this year! But have you seen "Witches" yet? We'd love to put a mini DIS meet in NYC together around catching that play if you guys are into it.



We actually saw Wicked in previews and loved it.  I've never really been a B-way type but a friend of ours is and he keeps throwing tickets at us.  We've seen Avenue Q, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, Wicked, Boy from Oz (BLECK!) and quite a few others in the past year or two.

As for an NYC meet, that sounds AWESOME and I'd love to be a part of it!


----------



## Viki

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> ]
> As for an NYC meet, that sounds AWESOME and I'd love to be a part of it!



Awesome! We need to do this, whether it involves "Wicked" or not (since you guys have already seen it; I don't know if you all are up to seeing it again, or if we should plan on something else?), but let's take this off-thread so that we don't wander too far from the topic and get ourselves displaced!
 

Who all is interested in this - A NYC gay-friendly thread mini Dis-meet sometime in the near future ? Let me know and I'll e-mail you.


----------



## Viki

<<Based on the award-winning animated film, TARZAN® will debut on March 24, 2006, at the Richard Rodgers TheatreRichard Rodgers Theatre on Broadway, as an extraordinary team of theater artists collaborate to bring this ageless tale to the stage as only Disney can.

Seven-time Grammy® Award winner PHIL COLLINS has expanded his original songs from the movieincluding the Oscar®-winning "You'll Be in My Heart" and "Two Worlds"into a complete theatre score. Tony® winner BOB CROWLEY directs, Tony® winner DAVID HENRY HWANG has adapted the story for the stage, and acclaimed choreographer MERYL TANKARD and aerial designer PICHON BALDINU ("De La Guarda") will help bring the world of TARZAN® to soaring life.>>

OOOOh, just after posting the above post, I opened my e-mail to find the following! Might be a good rallying point for a NYC Dis meet, don't ya think! Not a lot of dancing girls, but a whole lot of flying boys!

(I hope Genevieve is having a magical time in gay Paris!).


----------



## MickeyDee

I would LOVE to see Avenue Q, but I let my gf choose, since this is our anniversary trip and I'm trying to be a doting girlfriend and I can't talk her into it!  Plus she's been dying to see Mamma Mia for years.  And better than Wicked?  Whoa.  I'll definitely have to run that review by her!  Thanks so much!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

barrie said:
			
		

> I'm jealous of all you who live close enough to each other to visit. There aren't as many DISers out here in the Pacific Northwest.



I am jealous of you! Portland, OR is my dream location of where to live. I have been trying to convince my So for the last two years. lol. I think all the vegan options are drawing her over to my side. Being a vegetarian in my town is not very fun. Welcome to the board!

Also welcome MickeyDee! 

Geez I leave the office for the weekend I miss so much!

A NYC meet sounds great if I can get the SO to agree. lol. She is sooo worried that meeting on the internet is unsafe (which in many cases is true) but I keep telling her it's Disney and we aren't meeting in a dark alley or anything. lmao. We'll see how are meet goes in Disney. She is very nervous about that. I love plays though and I don't get to see them often at all. (I've only seen two) I would also love to galavant around NYC too. Fun fun!

Viki-I pmed you! (You probably know this by now.)


----------



## wdwjunkie2005

I just had to throw a couple pennies into the conversation:

I love "Wicked"! My DW and I saw it last September, when Idina Menzel was still in it, and we are now obsessed with seeing/hearing anything she does. The "Rent" movie comes out next month! Woo Hoo!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

wdwjunkie2005 said:
			
		

> The "Rent" movie comes out next month! Woo Hoo!



I can not wait until Rent comes out. I have been counting the days.


----------



## Viki

wdwjunkie2005 said:
			
		

> I just had to throw a couple pennies into the conversation:
> 
> I love "Wicked"! My DW and I saw it last September, when Idina Menzel was still in it, and we are now obsessed with seeing/hearing anything she does. The "Rent" movie comes out next month! Woo Hoo!



We saw "Rent" about three years ago on Broadway and absolutely adored it. Likewise waiting for the movie to come out.

Anglela - Great to hear from you, I"ll be PMing you back ASAP.

Dirty Martini recipe:  3 1/2 ounces of your favorite vodka (I like Keitel)
                             1/2 ounce very dry vermouth
                             1/2 ounce olive juice
Shake together with ice, strain, and serve, preferably with an olive or two stuffed with bleu cheese!
I can't swear this is the same Dirty martini served at the Wilderness Lodge, but it ain't half bad!

Peace, 
Viki


----------



## SparklieSunShine

uh oh our thread is starting to lag. 

Viki-Thanks for putting up the recipe. I'll have to find the time to make some of those. 

I have a little discussion topic which isn't anything special just something to get people talking. 

What is your hands down favorite Disney movie?

Mine is Pete's Dragon. I don't really know why, I just love it!


----------



## TomTO

Here's an old one for ya ...

POLLYANNA (with Hayley Mills)


----------



## lynn71092

Muppet's Christmas Carol.


----------



## wdwjunkie2005

I have a few favs:

Animated: "Sleeping Beauty" (also my fav overall)

Live-Action: "The Parent Trap"

Animation/Live-Action hybrid: "Mary Poppins"


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I love the Muppet's Christmas Carol!


----------



## True North

Hmmmm.... I can never answer that question.  It changes every few weeks.  Right now I am sticking with Mulan.  No, Finding Nemo. No, Mulan.


----------



## wdwjunkie2005

Actually, is "The Nightmare Before Christmas" considered a Disney movie? If it is, then it's my fav in the stop-motion category.


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

Mine is either the Little Mermaid or Lion King.  Or maybe Toy Story 2?  Or...


----------



## MickeyDee

Awww...Pete's Dragon was the very first movie my parents took me to see in the theatre.  I was 2.  It was also snowing that day which is almost unheard of for Texas.  

But my favorites include Cinderella, Lady & the Tramp, and Beauty & the Beast.  Live action...probably Pollyanna & The Parent Trap.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

My favorite live action was Jungle2Jungle. Ohh how I used to have a crush on that memesiku. lmao. I watched it like a year ago and I was like omg he's 10!


----------



## Viki

Hi, friends, I just wanted to check in to say that I am off tomorrow for a week, NOT in WDW, but, sadly, in Syracuse (NOT that there is anything wrong with Syracuse; it's just NOT WDW). And I'll be working 12 hours days the whole time, but it's all for the good, teaching settled pastors how to do interim ministry. Hard work, but also good fun.

Take care of each other and the thread while I'm gone! I'll miss you all! 

(Though I feel compelled to confess that this afternoon I booked our first cruise - and NOT on DCL. DCL prices are just going through the roof and in my research I've fallen in love with a RCCL line ship called "Freedom of the Seas," that's due to launch in April 2006. We're not setting sail until March 2007, so hopefully any kinks will be ironed out.)

Angela: Have a great trip and let's get together on the other end!

Peace,
Viki


----------



## nordkin

Congratulations on booking your first cruise.  I agree Disney's prices are getting to be a bit high, but we are spoiled.  We will probably be booking on another cruise line for our 20th anniversary cruise through the Greek Isles in 2007.  Does anyone know anything about the Olivia cruises?


----------



## PennyW

nordkin said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anything about the Olivia cruises?



Hi all!  This is my first post.  I'm so happy to have found this thread!

Nordkin - my partner and I are signed up with Olivia for the 2006 Alaska cruise.  It will be our first with Olivia, but from everything I've heard it will be a great experience.

We'll be taking our first WDW trip together 11/30-12/4...can't wait!  Staying for the first time at AKL.   :thewave:


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Hi PennyW! Welcome!  

I have heard lovely things about the Olivia Cruises, but they are quite pricey aren't they? I think they are more than Disney. Come to think of it though we were looking into them about 3 years ago so prices may have changed a lot since then. 

I just realised about half our board is going to be gone by the end of the week. (Viki, JoanJett, RickNYC, urban, me, and I am pretty sure a bunch of others.) I hope this thread stays active. I'm sure the rest of you guys will keep it going strong.


----------



## PennyW

Thanks for the welcome!  Yes, the Olivia cruises seem fairly pricey (I don't anything about the Disney cruises), but supposedly just being free to be yourself makes up somewhat for the pain in your wallet


----------



## SparklieSunShine

That is a terrific point.


----------



## True North

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> Hi PennyW! Welcome!
> I just realised about half our board is going to be gone by the end of the week. (Viki, JoanJett, RickNYC, urban, me, and I am pretty sure a bunch of others.) I hope this thread stays active. I'm sure the rest of you guys will keep it going strong.



I am so jelous of all of you!  I will be one of the few to keep the Gay Thread on the front page.  We have been sagging preaty low recently and no one wants that to continue.  

I hope everyone has a gay old time at Disney!  I can't wait to hear all your exciting stories!  I at least have Mark's first real Hallowe'en to look forward to.

Have you guys seen the episode of Sex in the City where the girls go to a baby shower in Long Island and are horrified?  They say they will be cool parents living in the city and not turn into the baby-obsessed mothers.  I just realize I have the exact same fear.  I live in the middle of downtown Montreal, one of the coolest cities in North America.  I am still young, and don't look like a male-cougar when I hit the bars, which I still get to do every month or two.  I am a law student, and majored in political science, so I feel like I can have good current affairs conversations.  Despite this all, all I want to do is talk about Mark's hallowe'en costume.  Please, if I ever start talking about a "Diaper Genie" just give me a quick slap! 

PS: Mark is dressing as John Travolta's character from Grease.


----------



## bubie2.5

Hi PennyD! Welcome!!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

True North said:
			
		

> Have you guys seen the episode of Sex in the City where the girls go to a baby shower in Long Island and are horrified?  They say they will be cool parents living in the city and not turn into the baby-obsessed mothers.  I just realize I have the exact same fear.  I live in the middle of downtown Montreal, one of the coolest cities in North America.  I am still young, and don't look like a male-cougar when I hit the bars, which I still get to do every month or two.  I am a law student, and majored in political science, so I feel like I can have good current affairs conversations.  Despite this all, all I want to do is talk about Mark's hallowe'en costume.  Please, if I ever start talking about a "Diaper Genie" just give me a quick slap!


----------



## PennyW

I'm sure you've talked about this before ... but is Thursday night still the best night to go to Pleasure Island?


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Yup Thursday is still out night at PI. 

I'm sadly not going to be able to make it there on my trip at that time. Oh well.


----------



## disneynutt1225

True North said:
			
		

> PS: Mark is dressing as John Travolta's character from Grease.




I realize this is my first post in this thread  , but PLEASE tell me you're going to post pics of this for us to see? I can only imagine how cute it's going to be!!!


----------



## True North

disneynutt1225 said:
			
		

> I realize this is my first post in this thread  , but PLEASE tell me you're going to post pics of this for us to see? I can only imagine how cute it's going to be!!!



Hopefully the costume will work out.  I got some bio-friendly (AKA baby can eat it) black face paint that will make his hair and sideburns.  DH spend a ridiculous amount on a black leather jacket. (Oh well, I would have done the same...) Now, the pants have been a bit of a problem.  I was dumb enough to walk into a children's clothing store and ask "excuse me, do you have any tappered, acid-washed jeans that would fit a one year old?"  The poor sales girl tried so hard to not laugh at me.  I don't know if I could hold it in the way she did.  Needless to say I think I need to go for a little more common pant.


----------



## True North

PS: I should have mentioned, welcome DisneyNutt to the thread!   

Most people welcome others to the thread.  I'm just not good at it.  Don't take offence.  It should make you happy to know in my respons to your question, I used "DH" for the first time, and in this 2nd reply I am using the waving man.  I think this means I'm almost a regular!


----------



## the urbanation

True, that sounds SO cute! We defnitely need pics!

What is everyone else going as? Jeff and I (can I just the term DB?) 
(Well, I am now) 
DB and I 
(No, wait i like just "Jeff")
(LOL "Just Jeff!") <Jazz hands>

Anyway, WE are going to be at MNSSHP the 30th, and i will be Woody and Jeff will be Jack Skellington. Despire all my arguements, he wouldn't be Buzz Lightyear ( Bulky costume) or go dressed as a bee (a "Buzz and Woody" joke that wasn't that funny anyway.) 

I also failed in my suggestion that he go as Jessie the cowgirl.

And then we are going to PI for Halloween Night after Epcot, but probably costume-less. Or not, we're not sure yet, it's more of a logistical problem.

5 more days!!!!

PS: Welcome, NUTT!


----------



## the urbanation

PPS:

Sparklie, can you stand it! I am so excited I'm already having trouble sleeping! We'll be at WDW SO SOON! You've got a 2-day head start on POP for me, so get it all good and gayed up. We requested 70's, Building 6 (Mickey Phone), 4th floor, lake view, non-smoking, King Bed. 

We are SO not particular. LOL

You should SEE the 8 page itinerary that is in version 1.0 right now. I emailed Jeff a PDF and he about died laughing.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

the urbanation said:
			
		

> What is everyone else going as? Jeff and I (can I just the term DB?)
> (Well, I am now)
> DB and I
> (No, wait i like just "Jeff")
> (LOL "Just Jeff!") <Jazz hands>


    

I wish I was that organized. I have been trying to keep it loose because the mrs's doesn't like things to overplanned. 

I seriously can not wait!!!!! I am going through the same thing as you and sitting in this office for 8 hours a day is not helping one bit. I have everything I need though and I did my last minute shopping. My James Frey book came in the mail yesterday and I just need to throw everything in my suitcase and get going!   


Me and Kimberly aren't doing the whole costume thing this year. I wanted to be a pirate because I think they are hilarious, but one less thing to buy and back is really what it came down to.


Welcome Nuts!


----------



## joanjett1976

Boo!

Back from DL Paris. Feels like I have been up since the dawn of time. Sooooo tired. 

I'll post a full trip report on this board tomorrow and add a link to an Imagestation photo album.

Count me in for a NYC area mini meet!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> Boo!
> 
> Back from DL Paris. Feels like I have been up since the dawn of time. Sooooo tired.
> 
> I'll post a full trip report on this board tomorrow and add a link to an Imagestation photo album.
> 
> Count me in for a NYC area mini meet!



Welcome back! I hope you had a wonderful time. I can't wait to read about it. Hopefully I get a chance to read it before I leave.


----------



## True North

Welcome back JoanJett! This thread definetly missed you!  I can't wait to hear about your trip!


----------



## disneynutt1225

True North said:
			
		

> PS: I should have mentioned, welcome DisneyNutt to the thread!
> 
> Most people welcome others to the thread.  I'm just not good at it.  Don't take offence.  It should make you happy to know in my respons to your question, I used "DH" for the first time, and in this 2nd reply I am using the waving man.  I think this means I'm almost a regular!




Thanks a bunch!


----------



## disneynutt1225

the urbanation said:
			
		

> PS: Welcome, NUTT!



Thanks a bunch! Have a great trip to WDW together! Any chance I can stow away in your suitcase?   Probably not, but it was worth a try, LOL. We just came back on the 15th after 8 wonderful (but hot) days there. I miss it already!!


----------



## Saxton

Hi gang!  I'm checking in from the Boardwalk.  I made it through Wilma and I'm having a great time.  Welcome to all the new folks.  And those of you coming down soon - ejnoy the Food & Wine Festival!

Sue


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I can't wait until I get to partake in the festival. I fully intend on drinking my way through the world and then utilizing Disney's transportation to get me back to POP. lol. I'm sure the mrs would _love_ that.   

I think I might have to sip my way through the world instead.   I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!

This is going to be my last day on the boards before I leave. Don't worry though I'll say good bye later. 

We got our 1st snow of the winter last night. Lovely!


----------



## True North

SparklieSunShine: I don't know if I will be back on today, so I just wanted to wish you all the best on your trip! I am sure you will have a wonderful time!  I can't wait to hear all about it!

PS: Have an extra drink for me!


----------



## mickeem

Hey, I found this thread.... I usually dont go into this Adult/Solo board....
But I did today....

My and my wife (had a union, not a wedding) are heading to WDW in 34 more days!! yiippeee We have been 15 times in the past 12 years.

Are AP holders, and try to go down in May, and December. 

Anyone else going and doing Mousefest activites???

Thanks,
Traci


----------



## PennyW

Hey Traci - We are also heading to WDW in 34 days!   

I haven't been in 6 years, and my partner has never been.  So we are both barely able to contain ourselves!

Penny


----------



## wdwjunkie2005

Welcome to all the new folks!


----------



## Hazy

Just checking in on the thread, and glad to see it is still going.  I was away for a bit (computer problems!), so hopefully, I will be back a bit more now!

Welcome to all the new folks that joined, and safe travels to those that are going, and that are there now!  
I am still heading down to WDW Dec.11-14.  Just a short visit, but I LOVE WDW at Christmas!

Count me in for the New York meet!  Are we signing up anywhere, or is it at the talking stages now?

HAZY


----------



## the urbanation

Welcome to all of the new peeps! We're a friendly bunch, I think you'll like us.

Sparklie, Have a great trip down, and hopefully, we'll be seeing you in a few days! Travel safely!

OMG WE WILL BE AT WDW IN 4 DAYS!


----------



## Valentine

Have a great time to all of you heading down to the world in the next few days!!  

Welcome back Joanjett!! Can't wait to hear all about your trip!!  DVD will be on its way shortly.. actually had to order another one for you.. the one I have is the happiest celebration dvd.. can't seem to find my DVC one???? Oh Well.. but a brand spankin new one is on it's way to me... 

Hope all is well with everyone... VERY cold here in NY this week!!  Trying to adjust.. and it is making me really want to head on down to Disney soon myself. January can't come fast enough!!! 

So.... when this NY Meet happens.. I would be happy to arrange the Dinner meeting spot... to lend a hand... If we can reallly pull this off it would be a great thing!

well.. I just wanted to check in and say hi!! See ya all soon!

kathy


----------



## jamieandben

So glad i found this thread
you all are so fun.
just got back from WDW we stayed at CB (first time there).
had so much fun. ready to go back
were trying to stay at all of them at least once.
And this brings me to a point
what is everyones fav resort there?


----------



## mickeem

Our favorite is the Polynesian.
We have stayed at the Beach Club,the French Quarter, and the Polyneisan. We have visited them all. But keep getting drawn back to the Polynesian.

Traci


----------



## True North

I hate to say this, I might just get kicked off the board, but I haven't been to Disney in 15 years! (Oh the shame!)  So my only experience is Fort Wilderness, which was wonderful at the time.

My HD has constantly said that we are not going to Disney without kids.  So, of course, 4 days after Mark arrived I was hounding him to go.  I got on the boards early becuase I don't think we are going until a year from now. (Fall 2006)  What can I say, I just really like to plan ahead!


----------



## Hazy

Welcome Jamie & Ben!!

Glad you found the thread...

I really like the French Quarter.  I usually try and stay there for some reason it always seems so quiet and peaceful there.

When are you guys going back??  You should go for Christmas, I will be there 12/11-14, would love to meet up!


Hazy


----------



## nordkin

Our favorite hands down is the Beach Club.  we have tried several of the others, but are always drawn back to the Beach Club.


----------



## the urbanation

Welcome, Jaime&Ben!

I have stayed at All-Star Music, the Contemporary and the Grand Floridian, and I'll be at POP Century next week. I loved both the Contemporary and GF, but I am dying to stay at the Wilderness Lodge, Polynesian, Boardwalk and back at the Contemporary after the rehab is done!

3 MORE DAYS!!!


----------



## eclectics

Hi Everyone. Didn't know this thread existed, I guess because I'm not a solo and I never act like an adult  ! Loved POFQ but we stayed 10 nights at the Poly this September and I can safely say, I'm going to have a hard time staying anywhere else! Totally spoiled now! Oh well, I guess I should start saving now if I want to go next year. It's handkerchiefs for everyone this Christmas!


----------



## Valentine

Hmmmm.... Favorite Resort?? Well I have stayed at:

Polynesian Concierge and Non - Lagoon and Garden view
Yacht Club - Concierge
Wilderness Lodge - Concierge
Animal Kingdom - Concierge
(Hmmmm.. Maybe this is why I have no savings?)
Dolphin
Swan - Club Level
Boardwalk
French Quarter
Dixie Landings
Pop Century
Beach Club Villas

Each time I stayed at a new resort it became my favorite...I was hooked on the Poly for MANY years Only because of the CM's there.  Once they moved to the Animal Kingdom Lodge.. I moved right along with them and the Poly lost it's charm for me.  Then my wallet just couldn't handle Concierge anymore and I started exploring other resort options.  I found that a whole new world of Disney experiences had opened up to me... and I enjoyed trying new places each time.   If I had to Order my current top 3.. they would be

Beach Club Villas
Dolphin
Wilderness Lodge (Wintertime ONLY!!)

The resorts I did not enjoy during my stay there were the Yacht Club and the Boardwalk... There was something I found lacking in Both.  And I am sure I would Not have liked the Beach Club itself.. But I LOVE the villas!!  

I find that all of the resorts have their own special magic..and now that I am a DVC member... I can't wait to try out all of the DVC resorts!!  Something new to discover!! 

Okay... .I am done being long winded now!!! 

Kathy


----------



## True North

Hey guys!  A couple of things!  

One) I am happy to say I got DH to agree to a week long trip next fall. I know that is a long time away, but we think going with a 2ish year old would be better then a 1ish year old. Also, I didn't know if I could talk SH into a full week, but all my planning worked! This means I have a little less then a year to decided everyhing. Oh god, it's a planner's dream. I want the people are the reservation line to throw-up each time they hear my voice again!  

Two) Going to see the in-laws this weekend, so to everyone leaving, I hope you all have the best time! I know urban is off, and I have to say I am very jelous of him. As much as I love my mother-in-law, I think I perfer Mickey Mouse. I wish you all the best and I can't wait to hear the stories when you get back!


----------



## Hazy

Hi True

Are you and the family planning on going to Mickey's Halloween Party next year?
What dates are you planning to go, do you know yet??
I plan on going the last few days in September and the first couple in October.

Hazy


----------



## Viki

WOW! It's super to see this thread soooo active!   And to see so many new folk finding us. Welcome!

I'm JUST back from one week of teaching at an interim ministry event, where I was one of three faculty members to finish training 36 settled pastors in how to do transitional ministry. It was a super experience, full of lots of very different folk, gay and straight, Lutheran through Unitarian, all really exicited about their new opportunities, and I am exhausted, but I sure do plan on waking up tomorrow and realizing at a visceral level that we are only 34 days away from visiting WDW for the holidays!   

Let me try to catch up a bit:

Genevieve: Welcome back. I can't wait for a full and complete report on DW Paris!
Sue: We love BWV, one of our ownership interests.
Angela: I hope you guys are having a great time. Let us know when you get back and we'll meet up at KOP for dirty martinis. Right now, I'm enjoying a watermelon martini, whipped up by my dear partner as a nice welcome back.
Traci and Penny: Welcome! Are our Xmas trips going to overlap? We'll be there 12/2-12/11.
Kathy: You are totally on for organizing the dinner component of our NYC trip. Let's chat about dates? And where exactly IS that trip report???
Hi Jamie and welcome Eclectics!
TrueNorth: After raising two children to the now advanced ages of 16 and 17, and with many WDW trips in our past, and we hope in our future, I totally agree that traveling to WDW with a 2-year old is better than with a 1-year old, but, of course, traveling to WDW is always a good idea, no matter what the age!

Anyways, folk, it is super to be back.


----------



## mickeem

Hi Viki,
Looks like we will overlap a bit. We will be in the real World Nov 30-Dec4th.
Gonna try to do it all.....Again!!

Traci


----------



## MikeSquared

I haven't had time to read the entire thread (I just discovered it this week), but my partner and I are making our annual Food and Wine Festival visit next week. We'll be at Beach Club Villas Oct. 30-Nov. 7. I didn't realize we were missing out on so much by just reading the DVC boards. It's cool to find a place for family here on the Dis.


----------



## Hazy

Hi Mike & Michael!

Welcome to the thread, glad you found us! 
Have a great trip next week, post a trip report when you get back.

Enjoy the Food & Wine, and welcome!

Hazy


----------



## the urbanation

Wow, more new people every day! Welcome!

Mike x2 - a few of us from the board will be down there while you are as well! We are going to set up a mini meet, probably at PI during our stay!

OMG OMG OMG We are flying out in 31 hours! (yes I added 1 for Daylight Savings Time, LOL)

I am starting to FREAK OUT!!!


----------



## TiggerInLBV

I live down at WDW and am always out at P.I....can't get enough of the Adventurer's Club or the Comedy Warehouse.  I will have to add this thread to my daily readings.  Very cool!  Tigger


----------



## Viki

the urbanation said:
			
		

> Wow, more new people every day! Welcome!
> 
> Mike x2 - a few of us from the board will be down there while you are as well! We are going to set up a mini meet, probably at PI during our stay!
> 
> OMG OMG OMG We are flying out in 31 hours! (yes I added 1 for Daylight Savings Time, LOL)
> 
> I am starting to FREAK OUT!!!



Have a great trip!


----------



## MikeSquared

Thanks. This is just great. Hope to meet some of you guys at Disney. Just called to confirm our F&W ressies. Discovered we booked twice for Lunch & Learn. If anyone's interested, I can let you know right before we cancel the extra (we'll do that once get to Orlando) or make other arrangments. So what else are people doing?  Anyone going to the Spirited Ball tomorrow?


----------



## PennyW

Viki said:
			
		

> Traci and Penny: Welcome! Are our Xmas trips going to overlap? We'll be there 12/2-12/11.



My partner, Linda, and I will be driving down the night of 11/29 and staying through 12/4.  Way too short!  But I'm already hoping for another trip in the early part of 2006!

Thanks for all the welcomes from everyone.  This is a great board!


----------



## the urbanation

Well, I have to off and TRY to sleep now, 4 am comes REALLY fast, even with Daylight Savings Time!

I hope you all have a great week and I will talk to you soon! Not sure If I will have access down there, so you'll have to wait for details, probably...   

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!   

WDW HERE WE COME!!!!


----------



## iliketoby

This is a long thread, I didn't read the whole thing, I'm just wondering what you mean by "gay-friendly."  

I spent 10 years living in the gayest section of my city, waitressed with a bunch of gay guys, now work as an AIDS hospice nurse with a bunch of gay guys, and have one very good friend who is gay.  You'd think I'd be hip to this term, but no.

Do you mean that a bunch of gay folks go there?  I can't imagine there'd be a discount for being gay.  

What the heck?


----------



## joanjett1976

Hi everyone!

Promised a review, so here are highlights of my recent Disneyland Paris solo trip: 

Took a 6am train from Cannes to DL where I was afraid to nod off and accidentally end up in Belgium, finally arrived at the Holiday Inn, a cute new 'friend of Disney' resort close to the parks with a vintage circus theme (mind you, not in a garish Vegas, Circus Circus nightmare inducing clown sort of way!). Dropped off my bags and hopped a train to Paris for a four hour exhausting shopping jaunt. 

Was the only person at the DL main gate at 8:20am the following morning. Surely something must be wrong. Indeed, park opened at 10am, and not 9. Doh! Gots to move on over to the DL resort and try to make the most of a 34 Euro breakfast buffet. It's cold here, which means you will be forced to see me in my favorite winter hat in all my pictures.


At 9:30am, I am finally allowed inside the park. Overall aesthetic impressions: beautiful, surprisingly large park with incredible attention given to detail, costumes and architecture. The overall feel is that of WDW's artsier little sister that just came back from college with a backpack full of litterature and designer duds. It was Halloween and the Pumpkin Men were everywhere. Looooooove the Pumpkins and their daily duels with the Pink Witches (who are all sorta cute underneath all that make up and smell like strawberries and hairspray. all of them.) Frontierland is transformed into Halloweenland where candy is handed out by the Pumpkins and children are given makeovers, where their faces are painted like bats and their hair looks like orange cotton candy.

A few rides I found to be actually superior to their WDW and DL (Anaheim) counterparts. ladies and gents I would like to crown: Pirates Of the Caribbean (surprising second drop and eerie), Phantom Manor (foyer load in area and spooky), Space Mountain (amazing launch, soundtrack and loops) and Big Thunder Mountain (packs a punch, especially in the evening). Characters were aplenty and included some that don't usually make the WDW rounds. Villains ruled the coop and were particularly rude and generally nasty (big up to maleficient who was terrific!). Ride intros were done in a plethora of languages: French, English, German and Spanish.

The only thing that left me a tad bummed out were the park's inhabitants (ok, ok, the ahem, guests). There seems to be no such thing as an organised line, any character encounter was immediately transformed into a football tackle and the opening of doors into a rather, ahem, personal encounter with your line mates. Most guests semmed to enjoy talking their way through the preshows and in some cases: GASP: the actual rides. Almost threw the back row of my Pirates boat into the water. Argh, mateys; don't yap your way through my favorite ride   

The studios on the other hand seemed like a work in progress, even though any place that enables me to ride Aeosmith's Rock N Roller Coaster four consecutive times in the front row, by myself, before breakfast, will always hold a special place in my thrill lovin' heart! 

And so I spent 3 days, by my lonesome self, exploring DL, from rope drop to park closure, decked out in my dorky hat and lanyard! Packed up my mouse ears, suddenly overflowing luggage and headed home...but not before picking up some champagne and a rather humongour wheel of gouda at the amsterdam airport.

Whoa, chatty! Ooooh, before I forget, here's a link to a 'best of' photo album, a brief overview of my trip (only the gf can sit through all 600!). So, a big shout out to the dozens of strangers who accepted to take my picture and follow this link: http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=2118342852


----------



## Saxton

I'm home ... unfortunately!   I had a great trip and I promise to post details when I have some time (I don't want Viki to yell at me).  JoanJett - great trip report and pictures.  

Now it's back to the real world - unpacking, laundry, and work.


----------



## Valentine

Oh Man!! Gen has really made me look bad now.. barely home and has her trip report all done!! Darn Theatre.. doesn't leave me enough time to DIS... Can't get this report done... (I am hiding from Viki now!! LOL!!!)

Great report Gen!!!  You look like you had a great time!!!  Now I want to go there!  I have never had any desire to go before.. but your perspective has peaked my interest! 

Thanks for taking the time!!!

Kathy


----------



## Viki

You know, it really is VERY, VERY funny how even over a little slip of the internet as our postings to this thread are our TRUE personalities still seem to emerge. I am SUCH a mother hen in all aspects of my life and you guys are sooooo on to me!  

GEN: I totally agree with Kathy; I've had a theoretical interest in all things Disney, but with your report and the picture it painted we're going to put it on our list of must dos! And, yes, I loved your photos! Do you have more?

Kathy: Come out of hiding. I'm not that scary   Happy Halloween!

Sue: Welcome back! Did you attend MNSSHP? It'd be great to be there tonight. A friend tells me that it opens with the park going dark and with the sound of the headless horseman's horse galloping through!


----------



## joanjett1976

Well, gee golly; thanks everyone! I must admit I never thought I would actually find the time to post my trip report but I spent Saturday night nursing a cold and waiting for the gf to come back from a Halloween bash. After watching giga-hours of bad horror pics on cable , I needed a project!  

Have a great week everyone! You're next Valentine!


----------



## True North

joanjett - I loved the report!  Makes me want to go too! Maybe that will be the next big trip to go on....

I hope everyone has a great Halowe'en tonight!  I am just waiting for DH to get home from work so I can go put on my costume!


----------



## MikeSquared

We're here!   Actually we got to Beach Club Villas yesterday and quickly switched into full Food and Wine Festival mode. While we waited for our villa, we went to Epcot and started drinking in New Zealand, then caught the boat across to Morocco and took in the sights. We went to the Spirited Ball at the American Adventure Pavilion last night and ate and drank tons. The Blue Crab with Johnnyseed Cake and the Duck Confit with Cranberry Risotto Cake were surprisingly novel, yet quite tasty. We dined as spirits from America's past wandered around and danced (yes, they were dancing; we don't waltz well). Then we had reserved viewing for Illuminations on the promenade in front of Italy. I'll freely admit that I cried (well, it had been over a year, and it's almost like church for me). We didn't go out last night because we were exhausted. We probably won't do PI before Wednesday or Thursday night. Tonight we're doing MNSSHP. We still don't have costumes! Anyone else going??  We're going to go visit the in-laws in Venice tomorrow, but we'll be back before nightfall.


----------



## Hazy

I want to be down there so bad for Halloween!! I missed going this year.  You guys make it seem easier with the trip reports and such.

Is it December yet?!?!!?!?

Hazy


----------



## MikeSquared

Getting ready to head out to MNSSHP. Earlier in the day we slept late, wandered around Downtown Disney and then decided to play miniature golf since we'd never done that here. We did the Fantasia course and had a great time until we finished and tallied up the scores. Would you believe that we tied?!?!?!? I think Mike must have cheated, cause I had a bunch of hole-in-ones. (but then the sixes I made on some other holes probably didn't help). Anyway, I guess that means a rematch soon. As we were walking into BCV, we ran into this group of about eight people all in great costumes: Fred Flintstone, Wonder Woman ... well, the guy in a toilet suit was bizarre (I wish I had had my camera). Anyway, we'll be  going to MNSSHP soon. Still no costumes ...


----------



## Viki

MikeSquared said:
			
		

> Getting ready to head out to MNSSHP. Earlier in the day we slept late, wandered around Downtown Disney and then decided to play miniature golf since we'd never done that here. We did the Fantasia course and had a great time until we finished and tallied up the scores. Would you believe that we tied?!?!?!? I think Mike must have cheated, cause I had a bunch of hole-in-ones. (but then the sixes I made on some other holes probably didn't help). Anyway, I guess that means a rematch soon. As we were walking into BCV, we ran into this group of about eight people all in great costumes: Fred Flintstone, Wonder Woman ... well, the guy in a toilet suit was bizarre (I wish I had had my camera). Anyway, we'll be  going to MNSSHP soon. Still no costumes ...



In turned to my partner, Gwen, last night and said, "I know a couple who are at MNSSHP right this minute!"  

How was it????


----------



## joanjett1976

Wow! Mikesquared is our man on the street! Very exciting.

Well, I just got off the phone with Air Canada. There was a schedule change for my return flight on Jan 4th (our next trip to WDW  ), which would have us leave mid-afternoon as opposed to late evening. Well I was not about to have any of this early leave business and was FORCED (cough, cough) to change my flight to the following morning....giving me one more night at AKL  

So, now we'll be at POP Dec 30-Jan 2 & AKL Jan 2-5.
This also gives me two more ADR's to make. Yippee   

I wasn't at the 60 day mark yet either so was able to obtain a passholder best rate on the room. 

What's everyone up to this week?


----------



## disneynutt1225

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> Well I was not about to have any of this early leave business and was FORCED (cough, cough) to change my flight to the following morning....giving me one more night at AKL




They really had to twist your arm, huh? Lol. It's a shame, I tell ya...a downright shame!!


----------



## MikeSquared

Sorry  for the delay in reporting on MNSSHP. Just got back from visiting the in-laws today. We drove down to Venice for the afternoon and then drove back late tonight so we could be ready to head to Saratoga Springs for Mystical Forest body treatments in the morning. It rained throughout much of central Florida today, so it seemed like a good time to go do non-Disney stuff. Anyway, back to MNSSHP.

We come to Disney every year during October for the Food & Wine Festival and MNSSHP. This year we're making our visit a week later than normal. It's also the first time we've actually gone to MNSSHP on Halloween. We headed out to Magic Kingdom about 6:50. As we were coming up to the BCV bus stop, we saw there was a bus already there and we started running (sans costumes; we were just wearing MNSSHP shirts from last year). We get to the bus stop, we realize there's no point in running. The line is so long there's no way we're going to make it on the bus. We've never seen crowds like this. That bus leaves and there's a group of about 25 of us left milling around. We start checking out costumes. The best were worn by this little boy and his father who were both dressed as Grim Reapers. The little boy won the prize, though, because where his face should have been there was a black shroud and every couple of minutes or so these red eyes would start to glow from somewhere in the depths of the blank black face. It was spooky! 

Buses were running every 20 minutes or so, so before too long we loaded up and headed to the Magic Kingdom, where we found more crowds. People were six or seven deep waiting to get in, and it seemed like they had almost every gate (on both sides) going in to the park.

Once we got in, it was great as usual, although we were disappointed to see that the Train Station was being renovated. That meant we wouldn't be able to watch Wishes from the upper floors. Spooky music was emanating from everyhere and ghosts and witches etc. were being illuminated on all the buildings along Main Street. Cast members were standing outside many of the Main Street buildings waving to the crowds. It was all very friendly and fun. We fought through the crowds and made our way to Tomorrowland where we wanted to try Stitch's Great Escape and do Buzz. We were underwhelmed by Stitch and found ourselves longing for the scariness of Alien Adventure (although the giant Stitch head on top of the building was great; the illumination really made it look freaky).

We then did Buzz, and somehow I only scored 6,900 points. I told Mike my gun must have been defective. The last time we were there I really beat him with an insane score of 700-odd thousand. Anyway, it was time for our Priority Seating at Liberty Tree Tavern. 

We headed to the restaurant and realized with horror we weren't going to be able to make it because the parade was going on and we had approached it from Fantastyland, meaning we were'nt going to be able to cross and would die of starvation somewhere between the Haunted Mansion and the Hall of Presidents (okay, not true. we've been eating so much this Food & Wine Festival we're probably good to go for the next few months!).

Just as I was about to faint, I spotted the candy-filled jack-o-lantern winding its way toward me and realized that was THE END of the parade! Somehow we found the strength to fight our way across the river of people following the float and clamber onto the porch at Liberty Tree, where we found a mostly empty waiting area. Weird! While we were waiting for our table a party of seven came in without Priority Seating and were seated almost immediately. The restaurant seemed less crowded than it had in previous years. While we were eating I noticed there were two tables that could each seat four that remained empty. There didn't seem to be any shortage of people in the park; maybe they were just all eating candy. We had a typical dinner at Liberty Tree, although someone actually did something right to the flank steak this time. It was the most tender I have ever seen it. We visited with all the regulars: Minnie and Chip and Dale and Goofy. We didn't do any pictures this year because I realized I still have a picture of me with Minnie from last year still posted at my office.

We made it out in time to catch Wishes. We stood by the Christmas Shoppe and realized if we positioned ourselves just right we could have a good view of the castle and the fireworks. It was a great show, although I sometimes find myself getting somewhat bored. Wishes doesn't have the same attraction for me that Illuminations does.  All in all, it was still a great show. Lots of sparks and booms. The crowd was really into it. 

We did the Haunted Mansion and caught the parade after that. A special shout-out to the cowboys who really had some awesome moves. Yeah, I found myself wishing I had my hat!

I did miss the Liberty Belle. I guess it was off being refurbished, but it seemed odd not to have the ship there for Halloween and ghost story rides. Seeing the ship all aglow helps Frontierland come alive. Well, there's next year, I guess.  

An attraction worth mentioning is It's a Small World. Wow.  I've always found it a little creepy, so a Halloween trip seemed perfect, but the refurbishment really has left it all sparkly. The entire thing  looks good, even if all the little people singing do cause chills to run up and down your spine. 

We also visited Mickey's Toontown Fair, which we hadn't done in four years or so, and I set off an alarm in Mickey's house! I was really curious to see what was actually on the television in the living room (Mike later observed that you can stand on the porch and see it through the window; there's something to do on your next trip). Well, I leaned way over the rail and the alarm started whooping. I expected Disney cops to start running from all over the place. Well, nothing happened. Everyone was busy at the Mickey meet & greet outside and Mike and I were the only ones in the house. It scared me to no end, though, and I surely won't do that again! 

We did ride the Barnstormer, which was a first and really cool for a fraidy cat like me. Roller coasters scare me to death, and this one was just short enough that I couldn't be too nervous (yeah, I've done Space Mountain, etc., even Dueling Dragons at Island of Adventure, but coasters are really low on my preferred list of things to do).  I was so invigorated by it that I started trick or treating in earnest (and skipping through the park). Mike spent a good portion of this time pretending not to notice me. 

We ended the night by riding the Tomorrowland Transit Authority tram while Mike shot videos of everything. When we got back to the station, it was time to go. The attendant was literally walking around covering everything up. It was about 12:15 when we left, and the park still had a sizable crowd, although many of the kids were long since asleep and parents everywhere were carrying them as best they could. 

All in all, it was a very fun night. I promise to post pictures as soon as I can download them and edit what we have. That may not be until we get back home.

Tomorrow we're doing the spa and dinner at Ohana. We'll probably check out Animal Kingdom or MGM in the afternoon. We start Food & Wine Festivaling in earnest Thursday, with two major events scheduled on our itinerary every day. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Viki

<<All in all, it was a very fun night. I promise to post pictures as soon as I can download them and edit what we have. That may not be until we get back home.>>

Wow!

Photos would be great. Thanks for such a terrific trip report. Of all the things we've done at WDW, MNSSHP is NOT one of them. While I was playing and dealing Texas hold 'em with a big burly crew on Saturday afternoon (my Partner Gwen won the tournament!), one of the guys finds out my passion for disney and it turns out he's a fanatic too. Well that's it; we're off and running. I could barely concentrate on the game (I was playing at the time, not dealing, that would have been impossible), and he can't believe I've never done the Food and Wine festival or MNSSHP, so add one MORE trip to my itinerary. The PAIN!

Also can't wait to hear about 'Ohana; we're eating there for the first time in December.


----------



## MikeSquared

Viki, 

We usually do Ohana once a year. The food is pretty good, and if you like a Polynesian theme (music and all the bits) you'll be in heaven. The drinks are good, too, heavy on the pineapple/pina colada  theme. 

One general observation: We've been really struck by the number of kids here at  this time of year. I know it's Disney, but it seems like there are even more than are usually here during the summer. I commented on it while we were at the World of Disney on Monday, and this older woman who overheard me said she had been thinking the same thing: There are LOTS of kids missing school this week. 

Is anyone else here currently and reading the boards? We're wondering about PI tomorrow?


----------



## True North

MikeSquared: I love reading your trip reports!  I don't have much time, but I just wanted to check in and wish you all the best!


----------



## mickeem

Viki,
Since we stay at the Polynesian most of the time, we usually take a night to enjoy O'hana's for Dinner. It's nice because it is all you can eat, but you get to choose between turkey, shrimp, steak, and pork. So, if you like one thing better than another, they will bring you that only.... Also, the views are great if you get to sit near a window.. (you could always ask when you check in, but it might take longer to seat you.)

We love it there, I *have* to get my Lapu Lapu Drink, All decked out in a Pinapple!!   

Have fun!

Traci

PS. The character breakfast is also fun here!!!


----------



## joanjett1976

mickeem said:
			
		

> PS. The character breakfast is also fun here!!!



I made ADR's for the Stitch breakfast at Ohana on my birthday! Hope he doesn't try to steal all my bacon away....


----------



## mickeem

Make sure you have your "today is my birthday" pin !! He'd probably steal your bacon for sure, then!!  lol


----------



## ScottieDog

Hello All,

Just wanted to share my favorite Disney story.

On our first trip to Disney as a couple my then girlfrend was convinced that she was not going to have a good time.  I assured her that Disney was plenty gay, but she just wasn'y buying it!!!

Well.....so there we are, are our first day walking up Main St. when the music starts "Clang Clang Went the Trolly...Ring Ring Ring Went the Bell."  Just then one of the dancers, the gayest man ever, takes Lori by the arm and the two of them proceed to march down Main street. 

The vacation was saved....we had a blast!!!!   

Cathryn~


----------



## Hazy

Great trip report Mike & Michael!  Keep it coming..
Looking forward to seeing the pictures when you download them.

Which Spa are you going to?  Last December I tried the spa at the Grand Floridian which was really nice.  
I have heard that the spa at Saratoga Springs is nice.  Would like to try that one next.

Enjoy the rest of your stay!  Keep us posted...

Hazy


----------



## joanjett1976

ScottieDog said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my favorite Disney story.
> 
> On our first trip to Disney as a couple my then girlfrend was convinced that she was not going to have a good time.  I assured her that Disney was plenty gay, but she just wasn'y buying it!!!
> 
> Well.....so there we are, are our first day walking up Main St. when the music starts "Clang Clang Went the Trolly...Ring Ring Ring Went the Bell."  Just then one of the dancers, the gayest man ever, takes Lori by the arm and the two of them proceed to march down Main street.
> 
> The vacation was saved....we had a blast!!!!
> 
> Cathryn~



Ha Ha  

That does seem pretty dang gay!


----------



## Saxton

As promised, here is my trip report:

I was originally supposed to fly in on Saturday, Oct. 22 but as I watched the weather reports I became concerned because Wilma was going to hit exactly when I would be landing. I had visions of MCO being closed and being trapped at home for part of my vacation! So I did what any Disney fanatic would do - I changed my reservations and got in on Oct. 21 instead. This was my first stay at the Boardwalk and I could not have been happier. The location is fantastic - especially for the Wine and Food Festival. Friday when I checked in my room wasn't ready and I didn't want to walk around the parks in jeans (it was hot & humid!) so I just ate lunch at ESPN. Then I went to my brother's house for dinner. Saturday & Sunday I spend most of the day at Epcot riding the rides and eating my way around the world ... I'm certain that I put on a lot of weight this trip (time to get back in shape!). Late in the afternoon I would go back to the hotel and swim ... and I admit it, I went down the Keister Coaster a bunch of times ... it's acceptable to act like a kid at Disney! Both nights I went back to my brother's house for dinner.

The hurricane finally hit on Monday and I was very impressed with how Disney handled it. Sunday night they left 3 messages on my phone with updates on closings and where to eat, they also slipped a sheet of information under my door. Everything was closed Monday morning so I spent part of the morning in my room watching the storm and part of it walking through the hotel. Mickey and Goofy were in the lobby and they also had many tables set up with CMs keeping kids busy with various crafts and activities. At about 1:00 they left another message letting everyone know that Epcot and the Magic Kingdom would be opening. The temperature had dropped so I went from wearing shorts one day to jeans and a light jacket the next. I walked into Epcot and although the park was open there wasn't anything going on for the Food and Wine Festival. The food booths were all closed and you could tell they had tried to remove as many displays and as much equipment as they could before the hurricane hit.

Tuesday I hit the Magic Kingdom and just took my time walking around including hiking all over Tom Sawyer's Island. After that I went back to Epcot for a wine tasting and to sample more food. The Beach Boys were playing that night and I listened to the concert (too crowded to get close) ... unfortunately, since it was only one of the original group let's just say that they weren't in prime form. 

Wednesday I took the bus over to the MK but instead of going into the park I walked over to the Contemporary and went parasailing - it was incredible! I've always wanted to do it and I thought it was a perfect time since I was alone and the weather was great. I went to the counter to sign up at about 12:30 and the girl said she had to check with the captain to see if they could do it because it was windy (I didn't notice much wind) and fortunately he said yes. But ... she said I might have to go tandem because I'm so small (ok, I'm petite - well, short!). I was scheduled for 2:00 so I had alot of time to kill and to think - I really wanted to do it but I didn't want to go tandem. Well, 2:00 came and Walt must have been smiling on me because they let me go alone. I highly recommend it!!! There's nothing like floating in the sky and looking at WDW. That night I went back to Epcot and the concert was the Family Stone Experience (no Sly, but some of the original members) and I have to say the funk was at maximum level - they had people dancing up a storm!

Thursday my friends got in and we went to MGM, had lunch at 50's Prime Time. The food was good and we had lots of fun. We spent the day there and had plans to go to Illuminations but they were too tired so we had dinner at Big River and watched the fireworks from there. On Friday we spent most of the day at the Animal Kingdom and then went to Epcot so my one friend's son could experience some of the rides. He's a great kid (teenager) and I took him on Soarin' and Mission Space. He and his mom had never been to WDW and my other friend had been there but with family (including small kids ) so it was great to see everything through their eyes. Then I went back to my brother's house for dinner one last night. Saturday came way too soon. It was a fantastic trip - I love the Food & Wine Festival, parasailing was amazing and I got to spend time with family and friends. Now I just have to wait until Dec. to go back!!!


----------



## Viki

Saxton said:
			
		

> . Now I just have to wait until Dec. to go back!!! [/size]



Hey, Sue. December is right around the corner. I'm not sure I have enough time left to pack!!! 

Great trip report. I felt like I was there. Gwen and I are going to do that parasailing thing one of these days! I'm glad I know someone who survived it!


----------



## Viki

mickeem said:
			
		

> We love it there, I *have* to get my Lapu Lapu Drink, All decked out in a Pinapple!!



I'll have to get me one of them!


----------



## Viki

These are such great reports; I wonder how the rest of crew is doing. Here's sending them some pixie dust on my 600th post!!!


----------



## DutchsMommy

Just stumbled across this thread.

We were in WDW from Sept 18-23 this year and went to PI on Thursday.  We met a great couple in the Adventurer's club, but unfortunately by then I was already a few drinks to the wind.  I am pretty sure we went to Mannequin's and maybe another bar - one with a rotating dancefloor??  Anyway, we had a great time, but what I am really hoping is that the two guys we met are DISrs and might read this and recognize us.

My name is Sarah and DH is Stony - my pic is in my sig, but I had bleach-blonde hair in Sept, not the red in the pic.

So - if you are the two great guys we met at the Adventurer's Club, danced all night, and then rolled back to POR - you guys were at POFQ - big HI and sorry about being so loaded LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## True North

Saxton: I love the report!  How did you decided to do a solo trip?  Is it something you often do? It sounds like even with a huricane you had a great time!


----------



## Saxton

Viki - you definitely have to try parasailing, I can't wait to do it again.  Hey, maybe you could somehow squeeze it into your Dec. schedule!  I guess I can hold out until Dec. ... maybe I should have left everything in my suitcase!

True North - Thanks!  I've done some solo trips and I've also gone with my ex GF and various family members, it really just depends on the timing.  I travel quite a bit for work so I have no problem going solo.  One of my brothers lives very close to WDW & I go down often to visit his family - I used to stay with them but last year I bought into DVC.  At first I felt a little funny about it since I could stay at his house but I have to say that it's much better staying at a hotel and having all the amenities close by (pool, boats, bars, restaurants,etc.)  And the hurricane wasn't much of anything, but now I can add 2 firsts to my list - I survived a hurricane and I went parasailing!


----------



## MikeSquared

have to apologize for not having reported in a couple of days. lots going on. hope to catch up tomorrow or Saturday. 

ready to head to turkey after seeing all of the great dancers at the Sultan's Feast tonight at the World Showplace. it was a very special bonus. there were 60 dancers (the fire of anatolia, men and women, hot, hot, hot!) and there were only 70 people at the dinner. we actually missed illuminations, but it was worth it (you won't hear me saying that often).  the dance group is scheduled to appear before 40,000 people  at Madison Square Garden next week (sold out!!!) and we got our own private show. fabulous! 

wednesday we did the mystic forest therapy at saratoga springs which consisted of a massage and reflexology. have to go back soon. i was a puddle when it was all done. the facilities are nice, though i didn't really think they were that special. but there was a dvc discount and i felt great afterward so I can't complain.

we skipped ohana. ended up eating around the world. faves included the carbonara at italy and the lamb sirloin slider at new zealand. did maelstrom, which is one of my favorite rides. it may be the norwegians (i even stay for the film; love it!). then we did the dvc member update at saratoga springs and toured the models. love the grand villa! i could live there if our dog and cats could come, too.  met a lesbian couple from maine. decided with the current dvc special we may add another 200 points (we'll talk about it seriously when we get back home and away from the disney magic). 

we decided to try to catch wishes and illuminations in the same evening on video. success! mike recorded wishes in the square in front of the train station (and a correction, only half of the platform was closed). we took the monorail to epcot (leaving magic kingdom for the TTC our train had some mechanical issues that actually required a workman being under our car and banging on something. that was unnerving, but the wait was short, and he waved at us when he realized we all could look down and see him).

watched illuminations wednesday from canada. mike got a great video using a mini tripod on a post right in front of the entrance to o canada! afterwards, had dinner at Big River Grille & Brewing Works on the Boardwalk. the food was okay (imagine Ruby Tuesday's). We learned that our server used to be Pocahontas (although in keeping with the magic she insisted that there is only one Pocahontas and she was merely a helper).

Afterwards we went to Atlantic City Dance Hall. There weren't many people, but it was rocking anyway. Since there's no cover and the VJ is really hip, I don't understand why this isn't more popular (we should make plans to take it over one night). we stumbled back to BCV about 1:30.

Thursday morning we did the Odyssey Cooking School - Japanese. Learned to roll sushi, prepare soups and make green tea mousse. then we ate it all ... lots of fun! the chef was the sous chef at Japan in World Showcase. the host was the chef de cuisine from animal kingdom. got diplomas at the end. spent most of the day back at the villa, then did the turkish thing, which may have been a life-changing experience (could have been the tights). Must ... visit ... turkey ... soon.

will start posting photos to photobucket this weekend (there are lots of some things, like the dancers).


----------



## Viki

Michael:  I think you liked the dancers from Turkey.


----------



## joanjett1976

MikeSquared said:
			
		

> Afterwards we went to Atlantic City Dance Hall. There weren't many people, but it was rocking anyway. Since there's no cover and the VJ is really hip, I don't understand why this isn't more popular (we should make plans to take it over one night). we stumbled back to BCV about 1:30.



Can't wait to see your pics! I have always wondered about Atlantic...I wandered in once and it was almost empty. Do things get started pretty late?

Yesterday was the launch of Image + Nation, Montreal's annual GLBT film fest. I will be spending the week huddled in a movie theatre, dining on popcorn. A few special evenings, including a bash with Peter Paige (QAF's Emmett) at a friend's restaurant.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Viki

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> I have always wondered about Atlantic...I wandered in once and it was almost empty. Do things get started pretty late?




My family had a great night there a few weeks back when they took the party outside onto the boardwalk and we all rocked out for hours. I've never see them do it again, but then we usually go the week after Labor Day, when things are REALLY quiet.

Have a good week Gen.


----------



## MikeSquared

Friday. 

We started off the day with a Lunch and Learn at the Odyssey Pavilion. The guest chef was Chris Prosperi of Metro Bis in Connecticut. We ran into another gay couple, not sure where they were from, but we sat with the people we've come to know as the "crazy crew," basically a group of Floridians who do just about everything at the Food and Wine Festival. One of the women and her husband actually move from their home in Ocala to the Orlando area (either DVC or a local hotel) and stay the entire 45 days. The husband works throughout the area, so he does business stuff in the morning and hooks up with the crew in the afternoons and evenings.  What a life!

Anyway, Chris prepared three dishes: a lobster and avocado salad, braised pork in soy and a pear panne cotta. Yum, yum and yum! The recipes were very simple, but people would swear you slaved all day in the kitchen. Wines were from Mas de la Dame winery in Provence and co-owner Anne Poniatowski (she runs the winery with her sister Caroline) provided commentary. The wines were delicieux, especially the Coin Cache rouge (exquisite!).

In the afternoon we played mini golf again. The series now stands at 1-1 with one tie. That means another match has to be squeezed in before we head home Monday.

In the evening, we did the Exquisite Evening at Epcot, Romancing the Rhone. Three of the top master sommeliers in the world, including Doug Frost, one of only three people in the world to hold both master sommelier and master of wine titles, were in the room, along with Anne Poniatowski and the renowned French winemaker Jean-Luc Colombo. It was awesome. If not for the seven (!!!) wines we were drinking, my head would have been swimming from the proximity to such stellar company alone. And the food! We started off with a smoked honey-glazed pheasant salad with pistachio and date vinaigrette (the portion was huge! I couldn't believe it was supposed to be a salad; you almost couldn't find the greens for the pheasant); moved on to a sauteed turbot fillet and langoustines with artichoke-fennel ravioli and bouillabaisse butter sauce; then had roasted rack of lamb and ratatouille with truffle-infused parsnip mousselin. The cheese course was fourme d'Ambert with a pear and lavender jelly, tomme de savoie on a fig cake and comte with a chocolate persimmon chutney. Desert was crispy lime millefeuille with a lemon sorbet and key lime sauce. With the exception of the lamb (which was saved by the excellent ratatouille and mousseline), it was all as amazing as it sounds. I'm not even going to go into the wine and the starters we had during a pre-dinner reception. 

We sat with a couple from Maine who come to Disney for three weeks during the festival! (We may seriously have to rethink our apporoach to this thing!)

Afterwards we watched Illuminations then headed back to the villa to entertain Mike's mom and stepdad who arrived during the afternoon. They had spent the evening having dinner and drinks on their own.

Next up, Party for the Senses, where Chris Prosperi has promised to do some sort of crab cocktail using Grey Goose vodka! It's a dirty job, but I'll try it and report back. 

No sightings of the Turkish dancers ...


----------



## legendsguy

New to the forums here. My partner and I will be at DW from Dec. 30 - Jan 2. First time for my partner and our kids (14, 13 &12).  First time flying for the kids too. Could either be the greatest vacation or the worst vacation..all depends on teen attitudes! lol

Any advice on special things teens can do to keep them happy and any advice on where my partner and I might go later in the evening for a drink? We will be staying at the PO-RS.

Thanks.


----------



## Viki

legendsguy said:
			
		

> New to the forums here. My partner and I will be at DW from Dec. 30 - Jan 2. First time for my partner and our kids (14, 13 &12).  First time flying for the kids too. Could either be the greatest vacation or the worst vacation..all depends on teen attitudes! lol
> 
> Any advice on special things teens can do to keep them happy and any advice on where my partner and I might go later in the evening for a drink? We will be staying at the PO-RS.
> 
> Thanks.



Welcome legendsguy, great to have you with us on our thread. My partner and I have two teens, a bit older than yours, but all along the way they have always loved Disney Quest at Downtown Disney. It's a 5-story interactive, virtual reality playground for kids and adults. We all love it. There's also the Boardwalk which is especially fun on a Friday or Saturday evening. It has a small arcade, some outdoor shows, a fortune teller, and all sorts of kid-friendly food. Renting a surrey and driving it around Crescent Lake is always fun too - and then don't miss the Illuminations fireworks on the bridge - this is all on the Boardwalk. 

Of course my kids love the pools and the weather's been great so that's always an option. If you go to Downtown Disney, you might think about scooting over to Pleasure Island, where kids are now allowed. There's another small arcade, the Comedy Club, and probably the best bet is the Adventurer's Club. The kids can get into all these. Oh, and of course, there is Virgin Records, the largest one in the world. That always makes our teen happy. Lastly, if you're up to it, almost all the teens love the waterparks - Typhoon Lagoon for the giant wave pool and Blizzard Beach for the great waterslides.

Hope this helps. Have a great trip and please report back.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Just found this thread..........

Not sure why, but the Sandtrap restaurant seems to be pretty gay friendly lately.  Guess it's a combination of the female golfers, and the males looking for a quiet place to get away for a cocktail and light meal.

Great relaxing place to get away from the crowds.

It's in the Eagle Pines/Ospred Ridge golf club house.


----------



## barrie

MikeSquared - I'm loving your trip reports! I am a total foodie and you're making my mouth water with your desriptions of the events you've been attending. I've never been to the Food & Wine Festival but now I can't wait til next year!

Which reminds me - does anyone know of a groovy grocery store in the Orlando area? You know, the kind we have on the west coast, with great produce and lots of gourmet goodies and international delights? I'm headed down next week and would love to pick up a few yummy things for our room. There must be people in the Orlando area that are into great food...

Today I finished making the final plans for our trip next week. We'll be going to the parks for 3 of the days and spending 2 days just relaxing - going to the SSR spa, shopping, swimming, boating, etc. I am going to be there solo for the first two nights. I'm looking forward to it but have NO idea what I'm going to do. I've spent all my time making plans for my friends who have never been there and haven't even given one thought to my solo time. Any suggestions? Really - the only plan I have is to take pictures!  I gotta say though, parasailing has always been on my wish list - I might have to try that. What do you all like to do most when you are there alone? Barrie


----------



## joanjett1976

legendsguy said:
			
		

> New to the forums here. My partner and I will be at DW from Dec. 30 - Jan 2. First time for my partner and our kids (14, 13 &12).  First time flying for the kids too. Could either be the greatest vacation or the worst vacation..all depends on teen attitudes! lol
> 
> Any advice on special things teens can do to keep them happy and any advice on where my partner and I might go later in the evening for a drink? We will be staying at the PO-RS.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Legendsguy!

Welcome to the thread. Looks like our trips will be overlapping; I'll be there from Dec 30-Jan 5.

I agree about DisneyQuest, it is teen heaven! You can drop the kids off at DisneyQuest, (and the Virgin Megastore is right next door) and have a nice meal or a couple of cocktails! The upstairs dining room at Wolfgang Puck is a stones throw away and a nice getaway...

You should also get ready to lose your children to the teen eating machines: Tower of Terror and Rock N Roller Coaster at the Studios.


----------



## Saxton

When I told people that I went parasailing on vacation they were all surprised that it's offered at Disney.  Everyone knows about theme parks, rides and characters but there are many other activities that most people don't know about.  I think our trip reports are a good way to share this information.  So my question is - what unusual or unexpected things have you done (or would like to do) at Disney?  

Parasailing was at top of my list.  I'm into food and wine so Michael has convinced me to try some of the special events at next year's Food & Wine Festival - maybe Party for the Senses.  I also want to do the Segway tour.  

How about you?


----------



## dkostel

One of these days I'm going to take the surfing lessons at Typhoon lagoon, waterskiing lessons at the Contemporary, and go diving in the Living Seas.


----------



## jamieandben

keys to the kingdom
was the best tour ever.
Seen it in the disney mag. 
we got to go under ground
and the back lot at the MK.
it was alot of fun.


----------



## RickinNYC

Hey folks!  Had a great time at WDW!

Sadly, schedules got messed up so we didn't get to meet Sparkliesunshine or her DP.  Sorry!  But we did get to see Urbanation and his boyfriend.  Those guys are a fun couple to hang with!  Note to self, when a Kelly Clarkson song comes up, get out of Urban's way!  

So who's up for a WDW trip this January/February?  My AP expires in May and the only time I can use it is at the beginning of the year.  Joe can't come along, but he keeps pushing me to go once again.  I'm thinking about 1/28-2/4.  The Best Rate pricing is just too good to pass up.

Who's with me???!!!!!!


----------



## Viki

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Hey folks!  Had a great time at WDW!
> 
> Sadly, schedules got messed up so we didn't get to meet Sparkliesunshine or her DP.  Sorry!  But we did get to see Urbanation and his boyfriend.  Those guys are a fun couple to hang with!  Note to self, when a Kelly Clarkson song comes up, get out of Urban's way!
> 
> So who's up for a WDW trip this January/February?  My AP expires in May and the only time I can use it is at the beginning of the year.  Joe can't come along, but he keeps pushing me to go once again.  I'm thinking about 1/28-2/4.  The Best Rate pricing is just too good to pass up.
> 
> Who's with me???!!!!!!



Ooooooh, you're trouble, my friend. In our family, we'll have 2 APs and a DDE just  burning a whole in our pockets in between Dec and August, but how in the world can we justify back to back trips? The kids would fail school


----------



## PennyW

I know what you mean!  We haven't even left for our trip yet (11/29-12/4!) and I'm already trying to figure out a way to go back in February!


----------



## Saxton

Yup, we've all got serious issues!! Based on all the trips listed in my signature I think I need to enter a 12 step program. I'm already starting to plan my next round of trips and I haven't even completed these yet ... but that's not such a bad thing!


----------



## Saxton

Dkostel and Jamieandben - great ideas. I have thought about the Keys to the Kingdom tour and I need to add that to my list, I've never thought about waterskiing before but now that's a possibility.

A couple people were interested in parasailing so I put some of the photos online. I left my digital camera on the boat and asked one of the guys to take some picture of me. I also took a disposable camera up with me ... some of the shots are not quite straight because you tend to move around a bit! At least one of the shots that I uploaded shows Epcot and the Swan & Dolphin in the distance.

http://saxton.shutterfly.com/action/


----------



## mickeem

> I think I need to enter a 12 step program. I'm already starting to plan my next round of trips and I haven't even completed these yet ... but that's not such a bad thing!



Planning is not such a  bad thing at all.. I also, have not gone on my trip yet, (18 more days!!!) and am already planning May's adventure's, and thinking about Next December's trip  (That is if we haven't moved down there by then!!!!)

Woo Hoo!! getting more excited every day!!

On another note... You guys/girls that post here, is there one of you more excited than your other when you plan these trips??

Traci


----------



## PennyW

mickeem said:
			
		

> On another note... You guys/girls that post here, is there one of you more excited than your other when you plan these trips??
> 
> Traci



I absolutely love planning our trips!  My DP has been perfectly content to let me map out every aspect of this trip to WDW, down to the last ride.  She knows how much enjoyment I get out of plotting the details, so she puts up with me...wonderful woman


----------



## jamieandben

On another note... You guys/girls that post here, is there one of you more excited than your other when you plan these trips??

Traci[/QUOTE]
very much so 
i cant sleep its all i talk about for weeks and weeks.
he tells everyone that he's just the money man and were not going back next year. but somehow were always back the next year.
Now next year were going to stay at PO.FQ.
I Have Ways to get what i want...


----------



## mickeem

Yeah, the planning is my job.... But I do love it... ok, I obsess about it...

My DP lets me pick out the days, and the events, all she asks for are a couple of Character meals... And of course at least one jaunt to the Adventurer's Club!!

Kungaloosh!!



Traci


----------



## Viki

I am in total control of a vacation that ranges from 2-11- within the same vacation. It is SUCH a burden!!!


----------



## Hazy

Great pictures Sue!!  I had done parasailing on Castaway Cay, and loved it.  I would like to try it at WDW also, it looks like you get great views!

Rick....I am up for going to WDW in January!  I was looking at those rates also, and it is very hard to pass up!  I think Jet Blue has good rates that time of the year also.  
Where are you planning on staying?

I will be leaving in 25 days to see how pretty everything is at WDW!  I am really looking forward to MVMCP!

Hazy


----------



## Valentine

Awwwwww Mannnnnnnn.. I just booked for the 5th through the 13th!!!  Darn!


----------



## ken-nitan

Hi all, I thought I'd subscribe.   We are Disney FREAKS and are planning a trip next year!!!  It's sure nice to see such a warm, non-judgemental place.  It's not often in life that you find such a great group of people!  I'm excited to be here!!!


----------



## Viki

ken-nitan said:
			
		

> Hi all, I thought I'd subscribe.   We are Disney FREAKS and are planning a trip next year!!!  It's sure nice to see such a warm, non-judgemental place.  It's not often in life that you find such a great group of people!  I'm excited to be here!!!




Welcome! It's great to have you join us! Are you planning a trip, just back from one, or always in between like most of us addicts?


----------



## ken-nitan

Oh, I'm such an addict... My brothers and I had a rough childhood, to say the least, and we took the youngest to DW for his graduation three years ago, just the three of us.  We all fell in love.  We've been going every chance we get every since!!!  This coming year will be a gorging trip... we are planning on eating at every signature restaurant we can cram into one trip!  I'm also looking forward to our nights on PI.  It will be the first trip we can all three go together.  The youngest is FINALLY 21.


----------



## mickeem

Wow!! It sounds like you found the right place then!!  

This is the right place to be if you stumble upon any questions for your planning!!!



_____________________
Traci


----------



## Hazy

Welcome ken-nitan!!

It is great that the three of you remain close!  Disney is perfect for get togethers like yours! A little bit if everything for each of you.

Glad to have you posting!

Hazy


----------



## bubie2.5

ken-nitan said:
			
		

> Hi all, I thought I'd subscribe.   We are Disney FREAKS and are planning a trip next year!!!  It's sure nice to see such a warm, non-judgemental place.  It's not often in life that you find such a great group of people!  I'm excited to be here!!!



Hi, and welcome!!


----------



## chell

Hey everyone.  Hope you don't mind a hetro chick joining in your thread.  

My favorite people to go to the parks with are my sister and her partner.  Since I can't technically call her partner my sister-in-law I call her my sister, she is my family and I love her just like she grew up with me so to me sister fits her perfectly.  You wouldn't believe the people I confuse when I call her my sister.    

Anyway, they are in the process of trying to adopt two adorable little boys.  I can't wait until the adoption process is complete and Aunt Chell gets to go along on the boys first WDW trip.


----------



## disneynutt1225

Wow, we're up to 500 posts! What's everyone up to on this sunny, mild Sunday afternoon (well, it's sunny and mild in Jersey anyway)? I'm supposed to be packing away my summer clothes because we're moving in a couple of months...but I can't gather up the energy to do it, LOL.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Taking a break from cleaning here, the weather here in Orlando is great today.  Was thinking about hitting EPCOT tonight, but I hear the crowds have been terrible.  Might just go over to I-drive for dinner, a new place I wanna check out.


----------



## T&KHayes

Hello to all!    We were curious about gay days at both WDW & DL. Can anyone tell us where I can find more info as far as upcoming dates, etc.? If this info has already been posted somewhere in this thread I apologize for the duplicat questions, but as I am already on these boards waaaaayyy to much my partner would kill me if I sat here and read for hours when I could just post!    Thanx for any info!


----------



## disneynutt1225

Just found two websites - one had the dates for '06 in Orlando up, but the other didn't yet. 

http://www.gaydays.com/

www.gayday.com

And this one has the dates for Disneyland:

http://www.gayday2.com/html/home.html

HTH!


----------



## OrlandoMike

It's always the first Saturday in June at the Magic Kingdom, and now pretty much the week before and the week after.  The two sites above are the ones to check.  There are lots of events for both men, women, and mixed crowds.


----------



## T&KHayes

Hey thank you sooo much for the quick response's!!    I will check out those websites when I get back...have to run & get x-mas lights!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Christmas lights?  What about thanksgiving?    LOL


----------



## disneynutt1225

T&KHayes said:
			
		

> Hey thank you sooo much for the quick response's!!    I will check out those websites when I get back...have to run & get x-mas lights!




No problem! Christmas lights already?? Wow!


----------



## Saxton

Hazy said:
			
		

> Great pictures Sue!! I had done parasailing on Castaway Cay, and loved it. I would like to try it at WDW also, it looks like you get great views!
> 
> Hazy


 
Hazy - thanks! It was great getting a view of everything from the sky. So you've done a Disney Cruise? Some friends just got back and they loved it. I might have to add that to my ever growing list.

OrlandoMike - it's a nice day here too ... at least for this time of the year. I got all my yard work done this weekend, should be the last time for a while since the snow will be coming soon. On the plus side now I can count down to my Dec. trip!


----------



## OrlandoMike

You should be able to get a lot done in Jersy.....heck the entire state is down here!  The parks have been packed!

As far as Christmas lights, I live in a very heavly spanish populated neighborhood, and many of my neighbors have been putting up lights this week.  I usually wait till the day after Thanksgiving.........but then again, I'm against white shoes after labor day......EVEN IN FLORIDA!   LOL


----------



## bubie2.5

disneynutt1225 said:
			
		

> Wow, we're up to 500 posts! What's everyone up to on this sunny, mild Sunday afternoon (well, it's sunny and mild in Jersey anyway)? I'm supposed to be packing away my summer clothes because we're moving in a couple of months...but I can't gather up the energy to do it, LOL.


I've been working at home all weekend... tomorrow I'm taking the day off!! (yeah right)  

Oh, Hi Chell!!


----------



## chell

Hello Bubie!


----------



## Viki

hi guys it's great to see the thread so active. In terms of Sunday afternoon activities, I am sitting here watching a bad sci-fi movie and sipping a white russian (I prefer my martinis). I was suppossed to be off this morning, but instead I visited the next church I'll be serving, acted like a good parson, played with the kids, made nice with the adults, and planned our next meeting. 

In the meantime we're in countdown mode for our Disney trip and getting a wee bit nervous that the parks appear to be so crowded. I sure hope the crowds dip a bit the first week in December. I would not want our friends Danny and John - first time WDW goers and one a bit reluctant (OK, really reluctant) - to be overwhelmed. In any event, I have the skills to navigage busy parks so it will be all be good in the end.

Have a good one. (My dear partner just made me a black russian - much better! but still not a martini)


----------



## disneynutt1225

Bubie2.5, I love your signature - if only some people in my life would take that into consideration, LOL.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well, it's after 9:00 on Sunday, we're all watching Desperate Housewives right?    LOL


----------



## Viki

OrlandoMike said:
			
		

> Well, it's after 9:00 on Sunday, we're all watching Desperate Housewives right?    LOL



I am! Oh my goodness, Edie and Susan's ex are getting back together after Susan and ex had great sex! OUCH!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Damn that show!  It's so addictive!  So the question is.....how do I tastefully back out of my 8:30 dinner on the Disney Wonder next week to sneak back to the room to catch it?  LOL


----------



## Viki

OrlandoMike said:
			
		

> Damn that show!  It's so addictive!  So the question is.....how do I tastefully back out of my 8:30 dinner on the Disney Wonder next week to sneak back to the room to catch it?  LOL



Oooh, ooh, and then Edie says, "I just want you to know Susan, I won!"

Good luck with that sneak thing, and I'm sure you'll be fine because this is like the most private place in the world you could post your intentions!


----------



## OrlandoMike

If they were smart they would set up a buffet in one of the clubs and show it live on TV!  Guess I'll have to figure out how to run the VCR!  LOL

One other funny cruise thing, last time we sailed on Carnival, they had a "Friends of Dorothy" meeting the first night.  Right there in the Plan of the Day!  "Friends of Dorothy.....8:00  Main Bar"

We went and yes it was a gay meet!  Too cool to meet freinds the first night!


----------



## True North

Wow! Away one week and this thread is going crazy! New people, exciting stories!  I want to play here more, but sadly, I was informed by DH that maybe writing my essays for law school is a little more important then "planning" a disney trip that is almost a year away.  Oh well... He is asleep and I am having a glass of wine, and sneaking onto the DIS. Yay me!


----------



## True North

Viki said:
			
		

> My dear partner just made me a black russian - much better! but still not a martini



Viki!  My partner is fast asleep, and your is making you black russians!?!? Lets trade right now.  I'm out of wine, and haning out with the matriarch of the homothread sounds like a good time to me!


----------



## nordkin

OrlandoMike said:
			
		

> If they were smart they would set up a buffet in one of the clubs and show it live on TV! Guess I'll have to figure out how to run the VCR! LOL
> 
> One other funny cruise thing, last time we sailed on Carnival, they had a "Friends of Dorothy" meeting the first night. Right there in the Plan of the Day! "Friends of Dorothy.....8:00 Main Bar"
> 
> We went and yes it was a gay meet! Too cool to meet freinds the first night!


 
I have been trying to set up a Friends of Dorothy Meet for the September 17, 2006 Disney cruise and so far we only have two other couples.  Maybe the closer we get to the cruise the more takers. It is a thread on the cruise meets board.  We have always been very successful at meeting other gay couples on board because my partner is so outgoing she just goes up, intorduces herself, and then introduces me as her partner.  That sure leaves the door open for any number of responses and we have met some wonderful people we still keep in touch with years later.


----------



## Viki

True North said:
			
		

> Viki!  My partner is fast asleep, and your is making you black russians!?!? Lets trade right now.  I'm out of wine, and haning out with the matriarch of the homothread sounds like a good time to me!



Woo-hoo, I am "straight-sober" right now - I mean, it IS the next morning - but that's just too funny - "matriarch of the homothread." I could add that to my business card... congregations would love it!

As it happens, my partner - after making me black russians and then - thank God - switching me back to a real drink (a dirty martini), passed out on the sofa with one of our border collies, leaving me to watch a special on Saturday Night Live in the 80s - "acting" "genious!" After that I woke them both up, put everyone to bed, and finished watching - REALLY - "The Wizard of OZ." Really, complete with "Surrender Dorothy" writ large across the heavens. After that, things devolved into something to do with hobbits and wizards and now I am up and having to work  - a lot - all week. Sigh.

Well, things could be worse. I could be writing essays for law school! 

Have a good one guys.


----------



## OrlandoMike

You really want to trip out?  Make an adult beverage, a pretty strong one helps a lot!   Put in the Wizzard of Oz video or DVD.  Put Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon CD in the CD player.  When the MGM lion roars for the third time start the CD and turn down the volume on the TV.   WHEW!  Like being back in the 70's all over agian!


----------



## T&KHayes

nordkin said:
			
		

> I have been trying to set up a Friends of Dorothy Meet for the September 17, 2006 Disney cruise and so far we only have two other couples.  Maybe the closer we get to the cruise the more takers. It is a thread on the cruise meets board.  We have always been very successful at meeting other gay couples on board because my partner is so outgoing she just goes up, intorduces herself, and then introduces me as her partner.  That sure leaves the door open for any number of responses and we have met some wonderful people we still keep in touch with years later.



Good for her & you! We went on our first cruise this last month and we went with some friends. They are all straight, not that it matters to us. But it would have been nice to meet other lesbian/gay couples while on board. We aren't planning to go back till sept. or Oct. of 2007. But I would be thrilled to participate on oue next cruise. Guess we will have to wait and see!    We are very out...but it seemed to me that other couples that I noticed on the ship did not seem so. That always makes me feel a little uncomfortable to approach. I'm sure you will get more interest closer to the sail date!


----------



## nordkin

We are also very out.  My partner is on the Executive GLBT task force for IBM and I am on the task force for my company, a major utility in Virginia, so it is easy for us to approach others.  On the August Repo cruise we met several other couples and we all decided to do the Sept 17, 2006 11 day together.  Our kids got along very well with all of them.  As a matter of fact our 20 year old daughter was giving advice to the adults on how to help their children and referred them to COLAGE and Family Week in P'town.  She and her two brothers have been great about our relationship.  We adopted them 13 years ago and we have been together for 18.  Boy how time flies.


----------



## chell

nordkin said:
			
		

> We are also very out.  My partner is on the Executive GLBT task force for IBM and I am on the task force for my company, a major utility in Virginia, so it is easy for us to approach others.



Just want to say yay to both of you.  Recently I was reading one of my sister's magazines (I can't remember which one) that was listing the top GLBT companies.  Those are the companies I want to go out of my way to support.  It is so great that they support all of their employees and make them all feel comfortable.  Too bad there aren't more of those around.


----------



## joanjett1976

Cute family pic T&K Hayes  

4:01PM, at my desk, the first Montreal snow is imminent.   Which may explain why I have been sleeping like a bear recently (the animal, not the large hairy men!). 

45 left to go until we leave for WDW. Since I was, ahem, forced to extend our vacation by a day, I need to make two more ADR's. Probably lunch at le Cellier and dinner at Wolfgang Puck (upstairs dining room) as well as adjust our magical express information.

I think this thread needs more photos   Let us see you!


----------



## Viki

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> I think this thread needs more photos   Let us see you!



You're right, Gen. My partner just bought a new digital camera in aniticipation of our upcoming WDW trip (17 days and counting!), so I promise lots of photos of food, people, and the World!

Hey, Angela, are you and your friend back yet?


----------



## True North

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> 4:01PM, at my desk, the first Montreal snow is imminent.



Update: 5:30 and according to my weather report it is actually getting warmer in Montreal! Hurray! 

Viki, yeah.... ummm.... clearly I didn't notice your post was from hours earlier.  Let's just say, I might have been a little happy when I started posting last night.  

Friends shouldn't let friends drink and DIS.


----------



## mickeem

> Friends shouldn't let friends drink and DIS.



Lol.. that is too funny.. as I sit here with my american Molson Candian, watching spongebob (how many hours of this is too much??), surfing the DIS....

Trying to get every last new bit of info in my head before our trip!!

Viki- I just bought a new Digital also, waiting for it to arrive, to practice, practice, practice.... How many pictures are too many??



________
Traci


----------



## T&KHayes

Thanx JoanJett...back at ya!    That's awesome nordkin!  I work for Starbuck's and one of the main reasons I took the job is because they have partner benefits. Living in a small (mostly Republican) city, finding any job that will acknowledge us and then also extend the same benefits is hard to come by. It's so nice to be me and be embraced in the workplace!    I agree more pics   ! Here's another of us from our Oct. DCL trip!


----------



## Viki

mickeem said:
			
		

> Viki- I just bought a new Digital also, waiting for it to arrive, to practice, practice, practice.... How many pictures are too many??



Indeed! My partner, sitting here playing with her new digital as we "speak," tells me I'm gonna have to bring my laptop with us if I have any hope of taking the number of photos I want to. Apparently these little wonders have limits. Who knew??????

And, yes, I find the the combo of drinks and Dis intoxicating! 
 

Unfortuantely, this evening, I am all business!


----------



## joanjett1976

TrueNorth you lied to me  
It is snowing this morning!

Digital cameras are wonderful! I usually bring with me a few high capacity memory cards (256MB) and end up taking about 600 pics during the week!

T&KHayes: Yakima! Never visited but I did go to school in Olympia in the late 90's. I really do miss Seattle and would live there again. And eat a lot of incredible fatty foods at the Puyallup Fair...

Urbanation, are you back?


----------



## Saxton

Viki - definitely get another card for your digital camera ... it's much easier than hauling a laptop around.  I had to take a laptop with me on my last trip for work and I'm going to try to go without it this time.  Memory cards are pretty cheap now and you'll be happy with the additional storage space in the long term.

OK, tonight is my turn to drink and DIS!  I'm supposed to be clearing out my cupboards since I'm getting my kitchen remodeled but after about 1 hour I lost interest ... so now I'm enjoying a glass of cab and planning my next trip (less than 3 weeks!!).  

Yeah Urban - where are you?  You didn't come back from vacation and immediately start to work overtime at The News, did you??  We've heard rumors about you going crazy and we want the details!


----------



## True North

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> TrueNorth you lied to me
> It is snowing this morning!



Okay, it was getting warmer last night!  I was sad too to see the snow.  And it wasn't even snow.  You can play is snow!  This was a slushy white mess.  I hid Mark from the window all day so he wouldn't want to go play in it.  I might have to go join the "bad parent" thread... 

Urban must come back soon! After hearing he runs and dances to Kelly Clarkson makes me want to be his best friend.

Viki, I have to agree go get a big memmory card.  They will save your life when you go on a trip. I guess enough people have said it, but I just remember my first outing with my digital.  After 1/2 an hour at the zoo, I realized I could never live with that 32mb card.


----------



## Viki

OK!!!! My partner just flashed me her 525 mb memory card, but with my urgings, backed by your insistence, she's going to bite the big one and purchase 1 GB's worth of memory card.

Enough?


----------



## chell

Viki said:
			
		

> OK!!!! My partner just flashed me her 525 mb memory card, but with my urgings, backed by your insistence, she's going to bite the big one and purchase 1 GB's worth of memory card.
> 
> Enough?



If you can try to get one next Friday at Best Buy.  They are supposed to have a 1GB card for $39.99.  That is probably after rebates.  Still what an amazing deal!


----------



## Viki

chell said:
			
		

> If you can try to get one next Friday at Best Buy.  They are supposed to have a 1GB card for $39.99.  That is probably after rebates.  Still what an amazing deal!




Oooh, thanks Michelle, I'll pass that on - right now DP is passed out on the sofa as I surf the net while watching Boston Legal. I had to work late tonight, so it's taking me awhile to come down. Still, it's another work day tomorrow, so it's to bed.

So... anyone going to be down when we are, 12/2-12/11?


----------



## PennyW

Viki said:
			
		

> So... anyone going to be down when we are, 12/2-12/11?




We'll be getting in the morning of 11/30 and will leave the morning of 12/4.  Less than two weeks to go!


----------



## OrlandoMike

OK girls, enough already!  LOL  Where are the boys?  Did someone say bear?  YUM!

But seriously...things down here are great!  I might even have to jump on the pool for all of you up there in snow country!  Not usually a pool guy after Labor Day but it's been nice lately, and I'm doing the "dirty martini" game!  LOL

The "World" has slowed down a little now that "Jersey week" is over, but my location has been slammed, who knows why?  

Just wanted to say hi, and as always if you need any "Friends of Dorothy" qustions answered about the area let me know.    Hope all of you are well!

And yes, get the memory card,  the Lap Top tag along is bad news!

Mike


----------



## Viki

PennyW said:
			
		

> We'll be getting in the morning of 11/30 and will leave the morning of 12/4.  Less than two weeks to go!



Any chance of meeting up on 12/3 for a drink? We'll be at Epcot, having dinner at the Rose and Crown (6:50) and then catching Illuminations (9:30). 

Mike: I'm glad to hear the crowds have thinned. That's a little bit of a relief!


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike - keep the temperatures up and the crowds down!  I'll need some warm weather - the temp. here dropped from 60 down to the 30's today and we have rain (turning to snow) and very heavy winds.  The wind almost took me as I was walking from the parking ramp to my office this morning ... and I wasn't even trying to do my Mary Poppins impression!  

Viki - I'll be down  12/3 -12/10, staying at OKW this trip.  Maybe we can meet up for a drink (no dirty martini's for me!).


----------



## PennyW

Viki said:
			
		

> Any chance of meeting up on 12/3 for a drink? We'll be at Epcot, having dinner at the Rose and Crown (6:50) and then catching Illuminations (9:30).



Viki,

Let's plan on it!     Would you want to meet up before you guys have dinner, for a drink in the Rose and Crown pub?  We're pretty flexible that day, so just let me know!

Penny


----------



## mickeem

> Originally Posted by Viki
> Any chance of meeting up on 12/3 for a drink? We'll be at Epcot, having dinner at the Rose and Crown (6:50) and then catching Illuminations (9:30).



Hey we will be at Epcot that day!! No plans for dinner, this is one day with no ADR's PS's or whatever they are calling them.
We would love to meet up too.. Just let us know!

_____
Traci


----------



## PennyW

mickeem said:
			
		

> Hey we will be at Epcot that day!! No plans for dinner, this is one day with no ADR's PS's or whatever they are calling them.
> We would love to meet up too.. Just let us know!
> 
> _____
> Traci




Sounds good to me!  We can meet either before or after Viki's dinner reservations.  Whatever works with everyone


----------



## joanjett1976

Cute! Everyone is pairing off and meeting other dis'ers!!!


----------



## Viki

Cool! Let's all meet (anyone else lurking out there who would like to join us?)

Penny, Sue, and Traci: How about 5:30 PM at Rose and Crown for a drink or two on Saturday, Dec. 3rd? Our ADR is for 6:50, so that should give us a chance to chat. Let me know. We'll be there. There will be 6 of us - even without posted photos, you won't be able to miss us - two caucasian women, mid 40s, two causasian men, early 40s, and two african-american teens, one boy, one girl (16 and 17). One of our guy friends is British so we're happy to be taking him "home" to the Rose and Crown for his first meal at the world!

Mike: Yup, so far, it's an all-girl meet, but the two gay male friends I'm bringing will provide SOME balance!


----------



## belle_of_the_ball

omg...i figure ill post this here in fear of people bashing one of the greatest guys i know....

i have a friend...his name is matt......he is a senior, i am a freshman.  We met in a drama camp for highschoolers and became the best of friends right off the bat.  People made fun of him in the camp non stop for being gay.  I think thats what makes him...him..and i love him so i wouldnt have him any other way.  We were broken hearted thinking we wouldnt see each other...then we found we had acting together in school and were only too happy knowing that we'd still be supporting each other in our acting careers.  So the other day he wasnt in school...nothing new..he could graduate right now if  he really felt like it..so he doesnt have to come to school Every day.  Yesterday he was absent...blown away...there was no way he'd miss two days in a row. So i went to his work after school to see him....and he came in with his DP crying....he was diagnosed with lukimia....wow..shocker for me and him we just held each other and cried....so he came to school today.  He didnt have a group to perform with so he made me go....he got to see me one last time..i did my best just for him...and i made sure he would laugh...both knowing it would be for 6 weeks before hed be back...so for the few minutes i had before id be late..we hugged and he said one of the most powerful things that had me crying "you are the only person ill miss too much for words..and i know im the only person who you will hit with a fake imaginary cymbil..but remember keep acting everyday for me...im not gone..just on temporary leave and i need you to keep me in prayers and in your passion...remember that i love you..but i need to get better, so you go off to your froshie classes and i will be back."


and then i cried and we hugged

i miss him to death already and i still have six weeks.....so i want to know if youve ever had a DP with a illness such as this and how did you cope..because his DP and i are still keeping in touch...can you please say a prayre for matt...the greatest guy i know...


----------



## PennyW

Viki said:
			
		

> Penny, Sue, and Traci: How about 5:30 PM at Rose and Crown for a drink or two on Saturday, Dec. 3rd?



Sounds great!  I'm looking forward to it.  Is it too early to start packing?    

Penny


----------



## PennyW

belle_of_the_ball said:
			
		

> can you please say a prayre for matt...the greatest guy i know...



I'm very sorry to hear about your friend.  Hang in there.  I'll keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## raddyroo76

Hello, I am so excited to find a gay thread!  I will be coming to the world on Dec 4-9.  I have pretty much planned my days, but havent really heard much about the nightlife.  Of course I would love to find a bear bar (yes I am mickey loving bear), but cant find one.  Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Viki

raddyroo76 said:
			
		

> Hello, I am so excited to find a gay thread!  I will be coming to the world on Dec 4-9.  I have pretty much planned my days, but havent really heard much about the nightlife.  Of course I would love to find a bear bar (yes I am mickey loving bear), but cant find one.  Any suggestions would be great!



Welcome! You might think about Thursday night for Pleasure Island activities. We'll be there that night. If you see us, give us a wave! 

And, OK, guys what is up with BEAR thing?


----------



## Viki

Belle, I am very sorry about your friend. I've walked with many friends, family, and parishioners through many serioud illnesses and it's never easy. There isn't any one right thing to say or do, what's most important is that you are there to listen. Hugs are good too! What's really good is that he sounds like a figher with a really good attitude.


----------



## Viki

PennyW said:
			
		

> Sounds great!  I'm looking forward to it.  Is it too early to start packing?
> 
> Penny



Maybe a tad too early to pack     but I am definitely shopping, picking up all the odds and ends a girl needs in the World!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Darn guys, I have to work on 12-3 till abut 7:00......anyone meeting for a margarita to catch Illuminations?  I could meet ya then.  I usually catch them between Mexico and Norway, great view you can get at the last minute after grabbing a Margarita!

Belle, I'm sorry to hear about your friend, but keep in mind, at his age, and with the treatments they have these days, hopefully you should have him home very soon, and you can introduce him to all of us!

Raddyroo - PM me and I can send you directions to a great Bear Bar in Orlando if you have a car.  PI is pretty gay on Thrusday nights, but mostly younger Disney employees........you know, the kind that dance in front of the Castle, not really the Bear scene!   LOL  (If you want to see bear CM's check the boys out on BTMM and Splash!)  WOOF

Glad to hear all of you are getting excited about comming down, the Christmas decorations are almost all up!  

I just noticed there is a Chat room set up for tonight at 9:00.  Are they nuts?  Will and Grace is on at 9:30!  LOL  but anyway, does anyone know how to set one of these up?  If so maybe we could all chat live some evening.

Take care all.......

Mike


----------



## Viki

OrlandoMike said:
			
		

> Darn guys, I have to work on 12-3 till abut 7:00......anyone meeting for a margarita to catch Illuminations?  I could meet ya then.  I usually catch them between Mexico and Norway, great view you can get at the last minute after grabbing a Margarita!
> 
> 
> LOL  but anyway, does anyone know how to set one of these up?  If so maybe we could all chat live some evening.
> 
> Take care all.......
> 
> Mike




Hey, Mike, why not come by the Rose and Crown after you get off work? We'll be chilling there a couple of hours and then catching Illuminations from wherever. Meet up with us, pull up a chair, have a cold one, and we'll figure it out.

I have no clue about how to set up a chat, but let's do it!


----------



## OrlandoMike

That works!  Everything is better with a cold one........

Heck after a few cold ones I may start telling Disney "war stories!"  

LOL


----------



## Viki

OrlandoMike said:
			
		

> That works!  Everything is better with a cold one........
> 
> Heck after a few cold ones I may start telling Disney "war stories!"
> 
> LOL



It's a date! See you then. And we'd love to hear Disney war stories!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I'm old school, I got more war stories than Carter's has liver pills!

By the way, was that a great Will and Grace or what?

Any episode with Beverly Leslie is a classic!


----------



## Hazy

Darn!! 

Why can't you all be there the following week?!?!?  I don't arrive until the 11th! Plus I will not be there on a Thursday for gay night at PI!  Is this poor planning or what? Oh well, there is always next time.....

Hazy


----------



## Viki

Hazy said:
			
		

> Darn!!
> 
> Why can't you all be there the following week?!?!?  I don't arrive until the 11th! Plus I will not be there on a Thursday for gay night at PI!  Is this poor planning or what? Oh well, there is always next time.....
> 
> Hazy



We're all on a steep learning curve on this one. CLEARLY, we have to start coordinating our vacation plans!


----------



## OrlandoMike

The first week in June is always reliable for the gay crowd!


----------



## PennyW

Viki said:
			
		

> CLEARLY, we have to start coordinating our vacation plans!



I agree!!       We could really have a big group if we planned a trip!

Question - what kind of clothes should I pack this time of year?  Shorts & t-shirts for the days and jeans & sweatshirts for night?  It's been pretty cold here in GA (let me clarify, for GA it's been cold   ) the last couple of days with highs of 50 and lows 30ish.


----------



## joanjett1976

OrlandoMike said:
			
		

> Raddyroo - PM me and I can send you directions to a great Bear Bar in Orlando if you have a car.  PI is pretty gay on Thrusday nights, but mostly younger Disney employees........you know, the kind that dance in front of the Castle, not really the Bear scene!   LOL  (If you want to see bear CM's check the boys out on BTMM and Splash!)  WOOF
> 
> Mike



 
At DL Paris, all the gays were stationned at Big Thunder, boys and girls. Cute little cowpoke costumes...Maybe they were anticipating the Brokeback Mountain trend!


----------



## nordkin

Belle, I too am sorry to hear about your friend.  I too have gone through serious illnesses with friends and family members and the best advice actually came from my brother who was dying of AIDS.  He told me to be available to listen, hug him when he needed a hug, be available in the way he needed me, and continue to talk to him as I did before he was ill.  The most profound thing he conveyed to me was he would rather I cried with him and not hide it from him.  I have practiced these same things with two friends and my father and all three of them thanked me.  Hang in there, talk to other people about your feelings, and don't be embarassed to cry.  You and your friend our in our prayers.


----------



## bubie2.5

Darn... another mini meet I'll miss... I won't be at the world until 1/4, I still have no schedule or anything, in fact I feel like it's going to be a very sad trip for me.

Hi raddyroo76, welcome to our little place here!


----------



## T&KHayes

*Wishes for plane tickets to go to the meet*    Dang...still no tickets! Wish we could join you all! I am sure it will be a blast and we will just wait here for all to get back and share all the juicy details!


----------



## PennyW

I'm so bad with this stuff.  How do I make my sig picture smaller?


----------



## ForTheLoveofDisney

PennyW said:
			
		

> I agree!!       We could really have a big group if we planned a trip!
> 
> Question - what kind of clothes should I pack this time of year?  Shorts & t-shirts for the days and jeans & sweatshirts for night?  It's been pretty cold here in GA (let me clarify, for GA it's been cold   ) the last couple of days with highs of 50 and lows 30ish.


Hi Penny,
Just wanted to say that when we go to Disney the last week Nov/first week Dec. we pack a mix of clothes like you say shorts & t-shirts for the days and jeans and sweatshirts for the night.  There have been times when we've needed the jeans and sweatshirts for the days  .  I love going this time of year in my opinion it is the best time to go but packing for us travelers at this time of year is the worst because unlike when you go in the summer and you know the weather is going to be hot, hot, hot and you only need shorts and tee's you never know about December.  Hope this helps.  I've checked weather.com and the 10 day forcast for us is saying 70's but you know how that could change  .

Have a great trip!!


----------



## mickeem

Boy, I miss the boards for a few hours, and there were a ton of new posts!! 

Viki, Penny, Sue, and gang..
Brenda and I will be there !! 5:30...
We will also be at the Ad. Club many nights during our stay (11/30-12/4)
Maybe we'll spot some of you before our mini-meet!

Packing?? Yes, I have started to do that!! 11 more days!!
__________________
Traci


----------



## PennyW

mickeem said:
			
		

> We will also be at the Ad. Club many nights during our stay (11/30-12/4)__________________
> Traci



Maybe we'll see you there!  We're planning to hit Pleasure Island on Thursday the 1st.


----------



## Poohsmommi

Forgive me for not reading thru all the posts, but I'm at work and really shouldn't be on this board right now  LOL  My partner and I will be at MVMCC on Tuesday, November 29th with my 8-year old.  Anyone else going and would like to meet up?


----------



## T&KHayes

PennyW said:
			
		

> I'm so bad with this stuff.  How do I make my sig picture smaller?



Penny,  I went to photobucket.com and uploaded my photo's there. Then once you get them up you can resize the image and then copy the IMG line and post it in your sig. It made it a lot easier for me than using photo shop and then trying to figure out what code to use to post it.    Somebody else might have a different way that may be easier but that's how I did it!  BTW great car...Someday...I will have a mini? lol It's my dream car


----------



## PennyW

T&KHayes said:
			
		

> Penny,  I went to photobucket.com and uploaded my photo's there. Then once you get them up you can resize the image and then copy the IMG line and post it in your sig.



Bless you!  Now we don't look quite so gargantuan!!


----------



## True North

Is that actually your Mini?? If so I am soooo jelous!  I have wanted one for so long!


----------



## mickeem

Penny...
ok, two of you, one mini.... hmm.... Do you get to share it??? lol....


----------



## PennyW

Yep, it's my MINI      I've had it a year now, and would highly recommend them to anyone...they're just so darn fun to drive.  Linda will drive it every now and then, but I'm not a very good passenger, to put it mildly    so she prefers when I'm not along for the ride.


----------



## Viki

Mini: I had lunch today with a dear friend who drives a mini-coupe (spelling?), and it's so darn cute that if I were in the market for a new car I'd be tempted, but I'm afraid I still owe my allegiance to my lime-green VW, turbo-powered beetle!

TV and drinks: Well, I really can't complain about anything can I? In less than two weeks, we're headed towards to the Land of the Sacred Mouse, my partner just grilled us some steaks on the barbie, I made an iceberg salad dripping with bleu cheese and bacon bits, while she whipped up a couple of dirty martinis. Life might be better somewhere else, but you couldn't tell it by me!   

Mini-dis-meets: You all are invited to join us August 25-Sept 3; we'll be back in the world, celebrating our 20th anniversary and we sure could be talked into a couple of monorail and/or Boardwalk celebratory circuits!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Would you please stop with the dirty Martini's!  Just got home from work and flipped on the TV to find out that Gamma, the latest tropical storm, will probably ruin the Disney Cruise I am leaving on this Sunday.  Looks like the only way out of this depression is a few gin soaked olives while I pack..........

OK everyone, say a prayer to the gay gods............Judy Garland, Ethyl Merman, Rock Hudson, Waylond Flowers........round them all up to make this storm go away!

PS.  If you really dig Blue Cheese stuffed olives let me know, I'll bring some to EPCOT for ya and you can have a great dirty one here in Mouse Town!  We have a place here that sells the best one's ever!


----------



## Viki

OrlandoMike said:
			
		

> Would you please stop with the dirty Martini's!  PS.  If you really dig Blue Cheese stuffed olives let me know, I'll bring some to EPCOT for ya and you can have a great dirty one here in Mouse Town!  We have a place here that sells the best one's ever!



Well, Mike, let's put it this way - I'm on my second DM, so, yes indeedy those olives would be a great "welcome home!"

But we really do have more important matters to attend to: we HAVE to get you on that cruise. I'm praying and I have an "in" so let's see how effacious we and the whole pantheon of gay gods can be (and what, btw, is Steve Martin's story????? If he's not gay, he darn well should be!)


----------



## chell

Mike I'm hoping that storm will not get in your way.  You know how unpredictable these things are.  Hope you have a fabulous time on your cruise.


----------



## True North

Viki said:
			
		

> TV and drinks: Well, I really can't complain about anything can I? In less than two weeks, we're headed towards to the Land of the Sacred Mouse, my partner just grilled us some steaks on the barbie, I made an iceberg salad dripping with bleu cheese and bacon bits, while she whipped up a couple of dirty martinis. Life might be better somewhere else, but you couldn't tell it by me!



I'm starting to worry about this thread.  It is supposed to be the gay-friendly thread, however I seem to be growing a crush on Viki.  Every thread that she mentions food or drinks makes me want to be right their beside her.

It seems like everyone in Montreal is getting a MINI.  I don't know if it is because we have randomly small streets, or becuase they are just so cool.  I want one so bad, but DH says it might not be the most "family friendly". I don't like to think of that stuff. I like to think of how fun it will be for me to drive. Oh well... I guess when I make no money, I can't really ask for expensive cars.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Thanks guys.  My DM#1  is watered down to the point it's pertect!  That's what I call Magic!!!    I'm looking at it this way, if the weather is rough I'll just order them from room service by the pitcher!  LOL

I do hope we can stop in the Bahama's, I was looking forward to a little slot machine action.  Missing Castaway Cay would be ok if we have to skip something........hey maybe they will divert us to Key West!  YOO HOO!


----------



## Viki

True North said:
			
		

> I'm starting to worry about this thread.  It is supposed to be the gay-friendly thread, however I seem to be growing a crush on Viki.  Every thread that she mentions food or drinks makes me want to be right their beside her.



Oh, my God, that's just toooooo funny.    

TAG FAIRY: Hey, girlfriend, listen up: I HEREBY RELINQUISH ANY CLAIM AND/OR ENTITLEMENT TO ANY TAG YOU MAY NOW OR FOREVER WANT TO BLESS WITH ME, DESERVED OR OTHERWISE, TO TRUE NORTH, FOR SERVICES REDENERED!!! I AM NOT ONLY LAUGHING OUT LOUD, I AM BLUSHING!!!!!!!

Anyway, thank you for your time and attention to this matter. Anything you could do for him along these lines would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Saxton

mickeem said:
			
		

> Boy, I miss the boards for a few hours, and there were a ton of new posts!!
> 
> Viki, Penny, Sue, and gang..
> Brenda and I will be there !! 5:30...
> We will also be at the Ad. Club many nights during our stay (11/30-12/4)
> Maybe we'll spot some of you before our mini-meet!


 
This is very cool ... maybe we should call our group the "Friends of Disney".  I may have some family obligations but I am definitely going to try to be at the Rose and Crown to meet all of you.  I'll be the one drinking a Harp and enjoying the fact that I'm out of the snow!


----------



## mickeem

> I'll be the one drinking a Harp and enjoying the fact that I'm out of the snow!



Sue,
We will be able to spot you, because we will have the same look on our faces!!
We havent gotten the snow here yet, but it's coming!!


____________________
Traci


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well kids* Cruella*, (yes I renamed this storm, I refuse to have a storm named after a letter of the Greek Alphabet ruin my vacation) seems to have moved or is moving a little south.  Here is hoping for the best.  I will be glued to the television all day at work today!  I was hoping to get to a casino in the Bahamas, but looks like they may alter the itinerary a little to avoid this thing!

I'll bet Cruella drinks Dirty Martini's!


----------



## PennyW

Viki said:
			
		

> my partner just grilled us some steaks on the barbie, I made an iceberg salad dripping with bleu cheese and bacon bits, while she whipped up a couple of dirty martinis.



Viki - I'm thinking the next Dis-meet will be at your house!  The menu sounds quite tasty!  It's even making me want a dirty martini at 10am    

You can tell I'm new to this signature stuff.  I'll probably change it a dozen times.  Fun to mess with!  Hopefully, we'll get some decent pictures of the two of us during our trip.


----------



## Viki

PennyW said:
			
		

> Viki - I'm thinking the next Dis-meet will be at your house!  The menu sounds quite tasty!  It's even making me want a dirty martini at 10am
> 
> You can tell I'm new to this signature stuff.  I'll probably change it a dozen times.  Fun to mess with!  Hopefully, we'll get some decent pictures of the two of us during our trip.



Well, if you all are coming over, let's see if you like breakfast, since for the most part that's a meal that needs to stand alone, without the assitance of a martini, dirty or otherwise. What I just did was take bit of the leftover steak from last night and make a 2-egg steak, egg, and cheese omelette. Very yummy times.

Penny: I love your dogs; we are big dog people, with two border collies, one of whom we rescued two years back. On my lime-green turbo-powered beetle I sport a bumper sticker that reads: My border collie is smarter than your honor student. Apparently there's a whole lot of passive-agressive anger over all those honor students, because people are always honking, pointing, and giving me a thumbs up when I drive by. But, hey, maybe they've heard I can cook!   

Oh, well, enough fun. Now I have to master that sermon I'm preaching tomorrow!


----------



## PennyW

Viki said:
			
		

> we are big dog people, with two border collies, one of whom we rescued two years back.



Yeah, I'm a big dog person too.  Always had them since childhood.  We've had boxers, dalmatians, and now these gsp's.  They are great dogs, but are a handful...very "busy" dogs.  But life would be dull without them  aw:  Border collies are supposed to be highly intelligent (and very active), right?


----------



## T&KHayes

Here I am sayin prayers for Mike!  He does board today right? Wish I was there with him...got my CC cd yesterday in the mail. I popped it in, heard the ships horn and started crying. My DP started giggling and gave me hug. I know I am a total goofball!    We are big dog people too. Here's a pic of our "other" kids.


----------



## Saxton

I don't think we have to worry too much about Mike ... I checked on the cruise board and he posted that he's going to get through Gamma (make that Cruella) with a pitcher of mai tai's and a tacky hawaiian shirt ... now we know that Viki and OrlandoMike are the people we want to hang with!!

Traci - it's starting to melt a little today.  Your turn will be coming soon - I love the days when I call our Rochester office and you guys get hit but we escape it (of course usually those are the days that I have to GO to the Rochester office and the Thruway is no fun in a blizzard!!).  

Viki - my reply to your email was rejected to I pm'd you.


----------



## mickeem

Sue,
Oh yeah, I just got back from our Buffalo office the day before you guys got snow this week.. I got a call from someone at our Buffalo office, saying you have 1 1/2 feet of snow... It was sunny in Rochester.. lol.

Snowed here some yesterday... I have been checking Accuweather.com, since they have a 15 day forcast. Looking mighty good for the next two weeks in Fl... mid 70's, hey, I'll take it, anything above 50... lol!!
You can always tell us northerners in WDW in December, the only tourists in shorts(And white legs!!)..... lol...

__________
Traci


----------



## OrlandoMike

No Mike does not leave till the morning!  Had to "make magic" today for one more day!  But dont fret about me......the DP informed me that we are not leaving till around 1:00 tomorrow, so I will have plenty of time to pack in the am.

So we all know what that means right?   Disco Love Boat music and a Dirty Martini!  YOO HOO!  It's vacation time!

Love.........exciting and new.......come aboard..............we're expecting you!


----------



## Valentine

bubie2.5 said:
			
		

> Darn... another mini meet I'll miss... I won't be at the world until 1/4, I still have no schedule or anything, in fact I feel like it's going to be a very sad trip for me.
> 
> Hi raddyroo76, welcome to our little place here!




Hi Bubie.. I will be there from the 8th through the 13th.. perhaps you and i will be the january meet starters!!    Why will your trip be sad?? Hopefully not!!! I can personally guarantee a smile and a good time if we hang out!  

I hope all of you heading down now will have a GREAT time.. Even though the rest of us who will not be there with you all are terribly jealous that we are missing the very first meet of this wonderful little thread group we have formed!!!!!   

Kathy


----------



## bubie2.5

Hi Valentine!!... Do you have a schedule? maybe I can "get away" from the family one day and have a meet. This is probably going to be my mother's last trip to wdw; I was invited by my brother and SIL, the last time we all went together they had 4 kids, they lost their 4th child 3 years ago, so it's going to bring back some memories.


----------



## OrlandoMike

*A TALE OF THREE CATS........*
Baby: "Something's going on, Daddy Joe has a suitcase out"

Frankie: "Don't worry, Daddy Mike doesn't have one out yet"

Baby: "Ya, but Daddy Joe made him sign paper work this morning on the kitchen table!"

Magic: "Did they put out food yet?"

Frankie: "Don't worry Baby Girl, Daddy Joe only has a small suitcase out"

Baby "Ya but now he is leaving for the gym, that's a sure sign he is going somewhere that has a buffet"

Frankie :   "Oh no, now Daddy Mike is going to turn on the disco music real loud and get out the vacuum cleaner!  I HATE THAT"

Magic: "Did he put out food yet"?

Baby : "I hate that noise too!  And look now Mike is getting out a suitcase!"

Frankie:  "Oh no........he's putting out food for three days.....I know what that means......paperwork, three days of food, Joe's at the Gym,  THERE GOING ON A DISNEY CRUISE"

Magic :  "Yes........LOOK AT ALL OF THIS FOOD"

All three sitting on the window watching the Daddies drive off.........."Hurry back, we will miss you!  Can we have turkey when you get home?"

Daddys yelling back "Stay off the computer while we're gone and behave!  We have friends on the DIS board watching you through the computer screen!"

The three of them yelling back..........."Ya, like Daddy Mike will put down the Mai Tai's long enough to notice!"

Well we're out of here everyone!  Take care and I will write a TR when I get back.  Looks like Gamma (er Cruella) has moved further south!  Talk with ya then.

Oh by the way, I got some good gossip for our December meet!  You will just have to pry it out me then!  LOL

Mike


----------



## PennyW

T&KHayes said:
			
		

> We are big dog people too. Here's a pic of our "other" kids.



I love that picture!  Who will win the epic tug of war?

Mike - Have a great time on your trip!


----------



## T&KHayes

Penny- As if you couldn't guess...  ...Max (Rott) always wins. But, I think that half the time Bessie (Boston) thinks she does. She thinks she is a big dog like him!


----------



## Valentine

bubie2.5 said:
			
		

> Hi Valentine!!... Do you have a schedule? maybe I can "get away" from the family one day and have a meet. This is probably going to be my mother's last trip to wdw; I was invited by my brother and SIL, the last time we all went together they had 4 kids, they lost their 4th child 3 years ago, so it's going to bring back some memories.



Sorry to hear about the sad part of your trip!  As far as I go.. No.. i don't have any plans set.. I am going solo.. I am walking/running(HA!!) the 1/2marathon this year... and that is the only plan I have so far.. other than that i just go with the flow... I will have a car and I will be making a trip to Universal here and there also.. but I tend to do many parks in one day.. I stop at the MK for a few hours.. than back to the hotel.. then perhaps off to Epcot for a bit.. then downtown Disney... My last trip I actually did Universal(both IOA andthe studios) and ALL 4 Disney parks in One day.. yes .. you heard it here.. of course not ALL attractions at all of the parks.. but I did hit the highlights... and I even got in some pool time! LOL!! 

I would love to get together with you at some point over the trip.... Let's keep in touch and make it happen! 

So.. what are everyone's plans for Thanksgiving? 

Kathy


----------



## bubie2.5

Valentine said:
			
		

> My last trip I actually did Universal(both IOA andthe studios) and ALL 4 Disney parks in One day.. yes .. you heard it here.. of course not ALL attractions at all of the parks.. but I did hit the highlights... and I even got in some pool time! LOL!!


----------



## joanjett1976

Originally Posted by Valentine
My last trip I actually did Universal(both IOA andthe studios) and ALL 4 Disney parks in One day.. yes .. you heard it here.. of course not ALL attractions at all of the parks.. but I did hit the highlights... and I even got in some pool time! LOL!! 

you crazy!


Hey everyone, have a drink for me at your Friends Of D..ISNEY mini-meet. And you will be atking pics, right?

I just managed to wrangle out a weekend in Los Angeles immediately following a work convention in Las Vegas in late January. So apart from shopping and trying to track down Lindsay Lohan in The Standard's hotel bar, me and the gf will be spending a day at Disneyland.  

This will only be my second time there....I must have lunch again at the Blue Bayou (something that is sorely missed at WDW), brave the giant snake in the Indiana Jones ride, hear the yeti roar in the Matterhorn and ride the new Space Mountain! Hopefully the Monsters Inc ride will be opened at CGA!


----------



## Viki

PennyW said:
			
		

> Border collies are supposed to be highly intelligent (and very active), right?



Yes, way too smart and very energetic. We knew when we took on the breed that we would have to devote lots of time to them. It's a great pay-off though - they are always fun, up for football, soccer, baseball, and of course frisbee!


----------



## Valentine

bubie2.5 said:
			
		

>



LOL! LOL! LOL !!!


----------



## mickeem

For those of us going to the World in a few days, I got a little excited this morning, and checked out Accuweather.. Thought I'd post my findings... (Okay, so I had some time on my hands this morning....)

7 more days, and I'm on a plane!


Tuesday Nov 29
Clouds and sun. Winds from the NNW at 4 mph. High: 72°  (Real Feel: 74°) 
Tuesday Night: Mainly cloudy with a shower possible. Winds from the SSW at 4 mph. Low: 52°  (Real Feel: 52°) 

Wednesday, Nov 30
Partly sunny. Winds from the NNW at 11 mph. High: 74° (Real Feel: 70°) 
Wednesday Night: Mainly clear. Winds from the N at 8 mph. Low: 53° (Real Feel: 54°) 

Thursday, Dec 1
Plenty of sunshine. Winds from the NNW at 3 mph. High: 75° (Real Feel: 77°) 
Thursday Night: Patchy clouds. Winds from the SSW at 2 mph. Low: 53°(Real Feel: 56°)


Friday, Dec 2
A blend of sun and clouds. Winds from the WNW at 13 mph. High: 72° (Real Feel: 69°) Friday Night: Clear to partly cloudy. Winds from the NNW at 9 mph. 
Low:48° (Real Feel: 47°) 


Saturday, Dec 3
Sunshine. Winds from the NW at 4 mph. High: 70°(Real Feel: 72°)
Saturday Night: Mainly clear. Winds from the SE at 5 mph. Low: 50°(Real Feel: 47°)

Sunday, Dec 4
Mostly cloudy. Winds from the SSE at 17 mph. High: 70° (Real Feel: 65°)
Sunday Night: Rain. Winds from the SSW at 12 mph. Low: 50°(Real Feel: 47°)

Monday, Dec 5
Clouds giving way to some sun. Winds from the WNW at 11 mph. High: 69°(Real Feel: 67° )
Monday Night: Mainly clear. Winds from the N at 8 mph. Low: 48° (Real Feel: 46°) 

Tuesday, Dec 6
Partly sunny. Winds from the N at 9 mph. High: 68°(Real Feel: 66°)
Tuesday Night: Mainly clear. Winds from the N at 6 mph. Low: 48° (Real Feel: 45°)


----------



## Viki

That weather forcast looks great. Thanks for the info; we might have to take a dip in the BC's SAB pool!


----------



## PennyW

mickeem said:
			
		

> For those of us going to the World in a few days, I got a little excited this morning, and checked out Accuweather..


I've been stalking Accuweather for a couple of days now.  Who me?  Ready to leave?  NOW!   

I am so ready to hit Tower of Terror    

What's everybody's favorite ride/attraction?


----------



## joanjett1976

PennyW said:
			
		

> I am so ready to hit Tower of Terror
> 
> What's everybody's favorite ride/attraction?



Tough question  
This would be my top five:
Tower Of Terror
Splash Mountain
Rock N Roller Coaster
Philharmagic
Space Mountain


Have a great trip everyone!


----------



## PennyW

My last trip to WDW was six years ago, so there are several new attractions I'm looking forward to, including Philharmagic.  But it's hard to narrow down to even five favorites!


----------



## Viki

That FLA weather is looking better and better; I just got back from my daily 2.5 mile walk at 39 degrees with a steady rain (with my Mickey slicker). I guess I could hit the gym, and I will later in the season, but I really enjoy outdoor activities. Still, I'm pretty wet right now.  

Favorite rides/attractions: MK: Splash Mountain
                                    Epcot: I like the Energy show with Ellen, but I'm 
                                              certainly eager to try Soarin.
                                    AK: Safari
                                   MGM: RockN'roller coaster
                                   Epcot (WS): Eating!
                                   Resorts: Chillin


----------



## bubie2.5

PennyW said:
			
		

> What's everybody's favorite ride/attraction?



Space Mountain - MK
ToT- MGM
Test Track - Epcot
Kilimanjaro Safari and the parade - AK


----------



## mickeem

Favorite Ride?? WOW. Not sure I have enough room here to list them all...

Hmm...
RNR RCoaster
Soarin
Spaceship Earth,
That Mexico ride-El Rio de Tiempo.. I love that thing!! lol (but I usually have a margarita with me)
Tower of Terror
Splash and space mountains
Hanted mans-- 
Wait, I cant go on.... it would be too long...
So, not sure I have a favorite!

_______________
Traci


----------



## jamieandben

ALL of them
If it's Disney I love it!


----------



## True North

Everyone!!!!! I have exciting news!!! I tired to phone Will but he is not in his office! I tired to phone my mother, but she wasn't home either! Why does everyone work during the days?!?! I don't want to just email people the news, so I will wait until I can get a hold of them. This means my DIS firends get to be the first people to hear the news! 


*   MARK JUST SAID "DADDY"!!!!   *​ 

Ahhhhhhhhhhh!  I'm so excited.  Well, maybe he said "dada-ee" but still I am impressed. Smartest baby ever!!!!


----------



## DavidUK

This is not at all following the thread! just thought i'd say hey!

i haven't been looking at these boards for a while - too sad after i came home - but now i have a reason, my partner surprised me yesterday with a trip to WDW staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge (savannah veiw!) for 14 days in July to celebrate me graduating University! how cool is that!

So just thought i'd, A, brag a bit! and B, say hi to you all, it's been cool reading all of the pages!

Have Fun
David
Putting the heating to the max in the cold cold UK


----------



## Saxton

True North said:
			
		

> *   MARK JUST SAID "DADDY"!!!!   *​
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhh! I'm so excited. Well, maybe he said "dada-ee" but still I am impressed. Smartest baby ever!!!!


 
That is great!!!  And we promise not to tell Will that we heard it first!     But shouldn't his first word have been 'Mickey'  or at least 'Disney'?  Well, I'm sure that will come in time!


----------



## bubie2.5

mickeem said:
			
		

> That Mexico ride-El Rio de Tiempo.. I love that thing!! lol (but I usually have a margarita with me)


  That explains it.



> MARK JUST SAID "DADDY"!!!!


Are you sure? I think I heard him say "Bubie2.5". 



> So just thought i'd, A, brag a bit! and B, say hi to you all, it's been cool reading all of the pages!


Hey! You're graduating, you're allowed to brag. Welcome David!!


----------



## Saxton

David - welcome to our thread!  Don't worry about going off topic ... we tend to wander a bit.

My favorite rides/attractions?
- Mission Space
- Soarin'
- Star Tours
- Muppets 3D (hey, it was a classic TV show!)
- Safari
- Big Thunder Mountain
- Haunted Mansion and Pirates (old maybe, but they still stand up well)

... and I could add a bunch more!


----------



## DavidUK

ooooh if we're doing favorite attractions here's my list... ... ...

1) Tower of Terror! WOW love the theming and everything about it
2) Mission Space - never felt anything like it before
3) Buzz Lightyear - Because I always win!
4) Haunted Masion - I like to sing along!
and not really an attraction but - The Adventurers' Club Kungaloosh!

David
who should be writing a report on my installation!


----------



## T&KHayes

Congratulations Noah & Will...if he knows now! hee hee That is so exciting! Now you are gonna really have to watch what you say..lol..it's kinda like having a parrot! :0)


----------



## disneynutt1225

True North said:
			
		

> *   MARK JUST SAID "DADDY"!!!!   *​
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhh!  I'm so excited.  Well, maybe he said "dada-ee" but still I am impressed. Smartest baby ever!!!!



Congratulations!!! That's so exciting!!!


----------



## True North

Thanks everyone!



			
				T&KHayes said:
			
		

> Congratulations Noah & Will...if he knows now! hee hee That is so exciting! Now you are gonna really have to watch what you say..lol..it's kinda like having a parrot! :0)



haha! Yup, Will knows now.  I didn't know how to tell him.  It was kind of wierd.  We had it pretty easy when it caming to "naming" Mark's two fathers.  The joys of living in a bilingual country!  My family is English, Will's family is French, so I am Dad and Will is Papa.  This way the grandparents get to use their native language when talking about their son.  (Yes, this language thing becomes tricking when I have the traditional French name, and Will has an English name) Anyways, I of course was trying to teach him "Papa" while Will was trying to teach him "Daddy".  While Will got his wish, I got my name said.  It just means I have to start working A LOT harder at getting him to say Papa!


----------



## Viki

That's great news, Noah, congratulations! 

David: Welcome to our thread; it's great to have you. We're staying one night at AKL next week for a first, quick "looksee" before moving over to our beloved BCV, and then we're back, right after you all, next August, for a proper 10-day visit. I'm very excited to see what we all think. 

Have a good one, everyone, I'm now going to brave frigid weather for my daily walk so that I can propholatically work off 1/2 of one zebra dome!


----------



## joanjett1976

Congratulations True North! How exciting! Congratulations....

I would also like to add Mission:Space to my list of favorites but second time i rode it, the gf had just recovered from a labyrinthitis and the ride kinda did a trick on her. Let's just say she exited with a complexion the same color as the building itself!


----------



## jamieandben

To All have a good thanksgiving!


----------



## T&KHayes

Yes...Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!  Gobble Gobble Gobble    come to think of it...maybe I could  myself to WDW and have a  instead of turkey! Hmmm I guess it's just    thinking! LOL Have a good one and if you are there or on your way to WDW or DCL have a   for me!


----------



## mickeem

> Have a good one and if you are there or on your way to WDW or DCL have a  for me!




Mmmmmm!!!     Turkey or ....
I'm voting for the .
Can't have one until next week, but I'll do my best to have one for you!!

Happy Turkey Day Everyone!!


_______________
Traci


----------



## Valentine

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE    I wish everyone something to be thankful for ..... May you all have a day filled with love and laughter!  

Kathy


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey everyone, I'M HOME!  Had a great cruise, got up this morning to check on this site and it's so........FESTIVE!  WOW!

The cruise was great, weather was a little rough, and we didn't get to Castaway Cay, but what the heck, they served two for one Mai Tai's all day!  LOL

Speaking of Turkey legs, one night I was going back to the cabin and someone had left a half eaten Turkey Leg in the hall way!   YUCH!  ( I guess you would have had to cook thousands of these to really appreciate them)

The highlight was when we got on the ship, I said "Great, Captain John is on duty, he is a great guy"  My DP said "ya right, like you know the captain."

That night a bottle of wine was delivered to the table "from the Captain".  DP's eyes about bugged out.  "See I told you I know him!"  ha!

(He actually comes into my work location quite often, that's how I know him)

But the clincher was when I was invited to the bridge to blow the horn!  That has to be one of the highlights in my 10 year career at Disney!  What a feeling!  It's so nice, after spending a year making magic for others, to have someone take time to make Magic for  you!  Gives you renewed strength in knowing that you really do work for a great company!

Well all, have a great Turkey day, take care and don't eat too much.  We both work all weekend so we wont be cooking the big bird till Monday.  If you watch the parade root for the Cadets (right before Santa)  I marched with them when I was a kid.

Mike


----------



## Viki

Mike: Welcome back and you're right, this board is unbelievable. WOW!  

Using disney math (not counting the day you're in or the day you depart, because why would you???), we're now in serious countdown mode; 7 days and counting until we spend the night at AKL, concierge - both for the first time. That means I have lots left to do, including getting the right color scheme for our trip itinerary - holiday-ish, but not over the top. Tactful festive. I can see it in my head, but the color wheel won't give it up!

OK, not cooking today - the gang begged, but I begged off. The trip is too close and I don't know how to do half measures in anything! So we're off with my partner's sister and husband and their DD and her BF to dinner, but not till late this afternoon.

To those celebrating: have a great holiday. To those not: have a great day.


----------



## joanjett1976

Happy thanksgiving to all my Disboard American Friends  

I would KILL for some sweet potato pie


----------



## DavidUK

yes happy thanksgiving - just a normal thursday here in old blighty!!

Have Fun

David
not eating turkey!


----------



## True North

Might as well be the third poster in a row not celebrating.  Happy Thanksgiving to all my American friends!


----------



## PennyW

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!  We're sipping a cold adult beverage and watching football (go Falcons!).  My mom, and my partner (Linda), are in the kitchen working on dinner.  Somehow they haven't noticed that I've slipped off to check this festive board   

I hope everyone has a great day!    

Penny


----------



## Viki

Hey, how is everyone? There's no dirty martini in sight, but I am enjoying a bit of mid-afternoon orange liquer.

Mike: I know you're back from your DCL trip and have to work all weekend, but we'd love details of the cruise when you get a chance. 

Angela: Hey, friend, are you out there anywhere or did the World claim you for good? We're going to be at KOP tomorrow, picking up a few last minute items before our trip, any chance you girls will be in the vicinity?

I'm also getting excited about our "Friends of Disney" mini-meets - so far it looks like a group of us are going to try and get together at the Rose and Crown at 5:30 PM on 12/3, Mike is swinging by after he gets off work, and some of us are going to try and meet up on Thursday night (12/8) at PI. For those who would like my cell phone number so that we can organize our meets, let me know at my e-mail address PastorViki@aol.com

What's everyone up to?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Just got home from work here, and it's my Friday!  Woo Hoo!  But alas, I'll be up on the roof most of the day tomorrow putting up lights, so I'm going to lay low on the martini's, perhaps just a few beers!  Besides after the cruise, I need a week at Betty Ford! LOL

The cruise was awsome.  Great service, great table mates for dinner (all CM's but from all over the country) and the weather was perfect.  The last day was a little rough, in fact too rough to dock at Castaway Cay, but what the heck, pull up a bar stool right?  I ate more food in three days than I normally eat in a week!  They have a really cool pirate show one evening now, pirates come swooping in on ropes from the smoke stacks right down to the pool deck, and they even shoot fireworks off of the ship, big ole fireworks, just like at the parks.  I did get invited to the bridge, and that was a blast, and blowing the horn made me feel like a kid again, for those of you who know about the Disney Cruise Line horns, you know what I mean!

Well, let me go brain storm about what I am going to do with the lights this year.  Last year it was a Nightmare Before Christmas theme, but the neighbors didn't really get it.  So this year I think I'm going to do the Grinch!

Take care everyone, and see some of you at EPCOT soon.
Mike


----------



## mickeem

Well, I'm still full from the turkey two days ago. Can't eat another bite!

Actually we are in the process of moving. Tomorrow is the last moving day, and Monday we are closing the sale on our house. Nothing like selling a house, moving, and going on vacation all in the same week!!! It's a little hectic in my house, BUT.. I do have all the Disney Clothes packed. First things first ya know!!

We will be on our way to WDW early Wednesday morning... and hope to see some of you at the Rose & Crown!! I am sooo ready for some vacation!   



_____________
Traci


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey guys, pack a sweatshirt for evenings, it's been cool at night.

For all of you yankees, it's still T-Shirt weather in the day.

Check the weather reports before you leave.

The place is decked out to the 9's for Christmas, your gonna love it!

Mike


----------



## mickeem

Thanks Mike!!
Its 26º here now. Anytime I can get out of the house these days without a coat, is a great day!
So, I do have my sweatshirts packed!! 


___________________
Traci


----------



## Viki

Oooh! Oooh! I just learned that at 9 PM eastern time tonight the Food Network is running, "Holidays at Walt Disney World," focussing on decorations and food.

Given that I'm leaving in 5 days, it sure SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD OP FOR FOREPLAY TO ME!!!!!!!

Now, of course, I'm going to have switch back and forth with Desperate Housewives!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Damn you!  Now I have to tape Desperate Housewives or the WDW program!

Vicki, only you could refer to a show on TV about Disney as "foreplay"!  LOL


----------



## raddyroo76

WOO HOO just one week and I will be at WDW. We have decided to start our trip with MVMCP on Dec 4th.  Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## MickeyDee

Hey all...my gf and I are back (though still in separate states!!!!!   ) from Vegas and just thought I'd let you all know that we LOVED Mamma Mia.  Started off pretty cheesy, even for a musical, but got better and better.  Great dance numbers.  Cute, cute show.  

Now, if I can just get my lady friend with me permanently again where she belongs, I would be quite content!  

Hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## joanjett1976

How was that Food Network WDW holiday special? Unfortuantely Food Network Canada have not programmed it; anyone tape it?

This weekend was me and my gf's 3rd year anniversary! We just basically ate and made WDW plans. I also caught Walk The Line, has anyone else seen it?


----------



## Viki

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> How was that Food Network WDW holiday special? Unfortuantely Food Network Canada have not programmed it; anyone tape it?
> 
> This weekend was me and my gf's 3rd year anniversary! We just basically ate and made WDW plans. I also caught Walk The Line, has anyone else seen it?



Conrats, Gen!

While flipping back and forth between Desp and WDW, I didn't get to watch much of the special; the commercial sequences of both were synched to a tee and Bree was offing her ex-fiance, so I was torn! 
 

What I did see of it I either loved or hated - hated how annoying Raven was being, loved everything about WDW and all the decorations we're going to see in just a few days. Anybody else see it? They're rerunning it all this week and I hope to catch it Wed night 8 PM EST.


----------



## mickeem

Darn! I just checked and like you said Viki, Wed 8pm.... I will be in WDW, so I wont get to see it before we leave, but I Tivo'd it!!
So, when I get back, I can watch!

You guys getting a little excited??? I know a bunch of trips are coming up soon!!
I'm barely working, at work.... mostly Disney Surfing today. And tomorow?? Well, forget tomorrow... I will be only thinking of WDW, and anyone who wants anything from me tomorrow, well, they will just have to wait unitl next week....

Anyone else's work day- not really full of much work right before they go? lol    


_________
Traci


----------



## PennyW

Our trip is finally here     We'll be dropping off the dogs tomorrow with their sitter, and then hitting the road.  We'll stay in Ocala tomorrow night and then should be at AKL around 10 or 11am on Wednesday!

I'm really looking forward to meeting with everyone on Saturday at Epcot.

(That cracked me up on Desperate Housewives when Bree fired the gun at George while he was serenading her!) 

Penny


----------



## Viki

PennyW said:
			
		

> Our trip is finally here     We'll be dropping off the dogs tomorrow with their sitter, and then hitting the road.  We'll stay in Ocala tomorrow night and then should be at AKL around 10 or 11am on Wednesday!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to meeting with everyone on Saturday at Epcot.
> 
> (That cracked me up on Desperate Housewives when Bree fired the gun at George while he was serenading her!)
> 
> Penny



Have a safe trip, friends. We're right behind you and we'll see you on Saturday.


----------



## bubie2.5

PennyW said:
			
		

> Our trip is finally here     We'll be dropping off the dogs tomorrow with their sitter, and then hitting the road.  We'll stay in Ocala tomorrow night and then should be at AKL around 10 or 11am on Wednesday!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to meeting with everyone on Saturday at Epcot.
> 
> (That cracked me up on Desperate Housewives when Bree fired the gun at George while he was serenading her!)
> 
> Penny



 Have a great trip!! And remember to bring back lots of pics!!!!!


----------



## Viki

Yes, I meant to add that - per the advice given on this thread - my partner was at Best Buy at 5:30 am on Black Friday, all in order to pick up that great deal on the 1 GB digital camera card. So we are ready to take lots of pics. I'll only have to learn how to load them on to the board when we get back.

Thank you for the heads up on that!


----------



## PennyW

Maybe someone can instruct me on how to load pics too.  I am so bad at all that.

Weather question for Mike ... will we be wearing shorts and t-shirts during the day?  Or is it cooling off somewhat?  Packing dilemma!


----------



## Saxton

Travel safely, everyone!  I'll be heading down on Saturday.  In the meantime I'm dealing with a lot of dust and ******* since I'm getting my kitchen remodeled.  I'm afraid to start packing too early ... might wait until Friday night for that!  

Mike - it's your job to make sure it's warm for all of us!

PS:  Made my reservations for next year's Food & Wine Festival today!!!


----------



## T&KHayes

Ohhhhh I'm soooo jealous of you all...so bad I'm seeing green! lol  Just teasin! You are going to have so much fun and I...like everyone else left home...will be eagerly awaiting all of your reports! I will be wishing you all safe & happy travels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




My DP, DD & DS at WDW 10/05


----------



## mickeem

OK, I just printed out my boarding passes. I'm packed, the babies are off to grandamas today (Lhasa Apso's).... hmm, what else is left??

Oh Yea, keep DIS Surfin for more news, and Holiday News.
Anyone doing the MVMCP On the 1st??


______________________
Traci


----------



## OrlandoMike

WEATHER UPDATE

Days have been decent, mid seventies, and some scattered rain.

Evenings have been cooling down, a sweat shirt over a T-Shirt and shorts should be fine.

"On behalf of all of the Walt Disney World Cast Members.......Welcome!"


----------



## joanjett1976

Have a great meet everyone!

Will everyone be visiting AK? I heard that some actual real life humans were spotted in the Expedition Everest ride vehicles and that the Yeti's claws had to be scaled back as he would be coming too close to the passengers. (Gulp).


----------



## bubie2.5

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> I heard that some actual real life humans were spotted in the Expedition Everest ride vehicles and that the Yeti's claws had to be scaled back as he would be coming too close to the passengers. (Gulp).


----------



## nordkin

I was just wondering how many of us have children.  We have 3 and we did not become Disney fans until 1993 when we made our first trip to WDW and now we go every year with a few cruises thrown in as well.  The kids are now 17, 18, and 20, but that has not stopped our trips.  Every year as we are leaving they all ask when we are coming back.  I for one am looking forward to the day we are taking our grandchildren.


----------



## True North

There seems to be a lot of us with kids, but like you the kids tend to be older.  I could be incorrect, but I seem to be part of the only gay male couple with kids in this thread.  I would love someone to prove me wrong!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I'd love to prove you wrong......


But wait, I live in Florida.    Nevermind.


----------



## Viki

We have two teens - 16 and 17 and we're all so excited my daughter came down last night at 11 PM and asked if she could have something to make her sleep (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!). The answer, of course was no, but I sympathized. Gotta run.


----------



## DavidUK

No kids here!! but as of tomorrow we can get married here in the lovely UK! of course that would mean my other 1/2 proposing! (not me i'm a student so he'll have to wait for me to afford a ring!)

but after hearing about your little one's first words i so want to have children - just in a few years when we can afford them!!!

happy holidays!
David
who has soooo much work to do!


----------



## T&KHayes

Well...as you probably already know...we have 2...DD13 & DS6...contemplating another  ...I'm sooo happy to have 2 that are happy and healthy don't know if I dare try to atempt it again.  But, I am totally missing the baby stage!! I guess I just have baby fever! lol


----------



## nordkin

DavidUK said:
			
		

> but after hearing about your little one's first words i so want to have children - just in a few years when we can afford them!!!


 
As my parents told us many years ago, if you wait until you can afford children, you will never have them.  It is definitely easier when you are more secure financially, but to me the most important thing you can give them is love and a stable family.  

To all of you with children, I would highly recommend getting involved with Family Pride Coalition and participating in one of their Family Weeks.  They are also a wonderful resource for local groups to get your children together with other children with similar families.  It really helped my three and my daughter has established friendships with other kids across the country who she keeps in contact with.

Okay- enough of my soapbox.  Everyone have a wonderful day.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Hello agian everyone! I have not been on here in a very long time. I am alive and well. (At least physically) 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## bubie2.5

We're planning on adopting at least two ("maybe more" my partner says  ) but with a diabetic dog, a business, and a sick mother... kids are going to have to wait a year or two.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I can not wait to have children. Me and the mrs. are still quite young, but we have been together for a while and would be married if it were legal. I am forcing myself to wait until I have a steady job and a place to live. I think that is reasonable. lol. Houses around us are extremely expensive so I am waiting until Kimberly has graduated school (next year) and then we are going to move. 

We plan on having at least 2 no more than 3.  At least there is no way we can have a "little suprise".   

Where is everyone lately?


----------



## True North

I have been missing the board.  It is the end of the semester so I have been so busy with pappers and exams.  I can't wait until the Christmas break.  I look forward to reading Christmas stories instead of law textbooks.


----------



## Hazy

I would love to have kids.....I just need to find someone to love first! Cold and alone here in New Jersey......although, I will be a little warmer in WDW next week!

Hazy


----------



## SparklieSunShine

True North said:
			
		

> I look forward to reading Christmas stories instead of law textbooks.



I love Christmas stories! Thay make me feel all happy. I love this season.


----------



## joanjett1976

True North said:
			
		

> I have been missing the board.  It is the end of the semester so I have been so busy with pappers and exams.  I can't wait until the Christmas break.  I look forward to reading Christmas stories instead of law textbooks.



Where do you go to school?


----------



## Viki

Well, we're in real countdown mode at this point. The kids are going to school tomorrow morning and the misses and me will pack, then steal the kids away from their academic studies an hour early, head down to Philadelphia International, hit the AKL for the first time three hours later for a quick overnight look-see, and then meet up with up friends at BCV after they fly in from OK and we all enjoy a 9-night stay. 

Right now I'm so tired all I can think is hot tub, adult beverage from Victoria Falls, and a zebra dome. After that everything goes blank!


----------



## Saxton

Viki - don't drink all the adult beverages ... save some for me!  I leave bright and early Saturday morning and I haven't even thought about packing yet.  Between work and my remodeling project I've started to think that maybe this wasn't the best time for a trip, but then I think maybe it's exactly the right time!  Lots of adult beverages and the Disney Christmas spirit is just what I need.  Have a safe trip down and hopefully I'll see everyone at the Rose & Crown.


----------



## Viki

Saxton said:
			
		

> Viki - don't drink all the adult beverages ... save some for me!  I leave bright and early Saturday morning and I haven't even thought about packing yet.  Between work and my remodeling project I've started to think that maybe this wasn't the best time for a trip, but then I think maybe it's exactly the right time!  Lots of adult beverages and the Disney Christmas spirit is just what I need.  Have a safe trip down and hopefully I'll see everyone at the Rose & Crown.



No worries, Sue. I'll save you a few!


----------



## OrlandoMike

BEEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP

The sound of the liquor truck backing into Rose and Crown!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

You guys are making me miss the wonderful drinks I had at the AKL.


----------



## Viki

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> You guys are making me miss the wonderful drinks I had at the AKL.



Ah... Angela, would you mind sharing which drinks those WERE???


----------



## True North

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> Where do you go to school?



I'm at McGill.  I love it becuase I can learn both civil and common law, with classes in English and French.  While I am bilingual, I find I can get confussed with my French after hours of class.  

It's no MusicPlus, but I still have fun


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Oh geeze....You want names? lol. Let me try to remember....Well at the "Tiki bar" as I will call it at the pool they have a small list of drinks posted. I tried all of them and I became obsessed with one that was some sort of coconut, pineapple mix. Sort of a bay breeze, but frozen with other stuff mixed in. I'm not much help am I? They were amazing though. In my opinion the best I had down there. Well the Sake in Japan was good too.

While I am remembering has anyone ever eaten at the California Grill? I ate there on my last trip and we had a window seat with a perfect view of the fireworks and it so was so magical and the food was amazing! It was a little loud, but still romantic. That was the biggest highlight of our trip. The meal was not rushed it took a little over two hours and we just enjoyed the atmosphere, the view, and each other's company.

Also we experience no problems or animosity from anyone during our trip. We held hands a lot and gave each other little pecks now and then. It was fine! We could never do that where we live so it was very refreshing. The only problem was the Disney photographers. They always put us in silly friend poses. I wish I had told them we were a couple so my photos would be a bit nicer. Oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## OrlandoMike

The first "real" date my partner and I went on was to the California Grill.  I was trying to impress him.

We were sat at the window table closest to the Magic Kingdom, by pure chance!  I knew I was golden then!  LOL

Just as desert was put down the fireworks went off!  ( I thought to myself, "It's a shoe in for tonight"!    

He moved in a month later!  LOL

The best part about it was he was trying to impress me, so he left his glasses at home, couldn't see the Fireworks at all!  Geesh!  And I gave him the seat facing the MK!

WOW, it's been 10 years now!

We still go there at least once a year, such a great place!


----------



## crazydingoman

i am free of social predjudices


----------



## Valentine

I hope everyone is having a great time RIGHT NOW dismeeting while the rest of us are at our various homes being jealous! LOL!!  

Well.. i am off to the theatre.. have to get into make up and costume by 7:30.. all I want to do is take a nap though!! LOL!!  

Hope everyone is having a good night!

Stay warm!! Getting mighty chilly here in NY!!


Kathy


----------



## True North

OrlandoMike: What a great story!  I think it could clearly be the next topic starter!  How did everyone meet / start to date their DP?


----------



## OrlandoMike

I missed the meet last night!     

1. I got out of work very late and

2. Viki left her cell phone in the room.

I just talked to Viki this morning and they are having a great time!  Might even go swimming today.......BRRRRRRRRRR

I have assured her that I am not upset about her leaving her phone in her room, but have secretly arranged for her to spend a good half hour riding Small World endlessly on her Magic Kingdom day as punnishment!     

We are planning on meeting Thrusday night at PI.

BTW   EPCOT was a madhouse last night!  PACKED!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

OrlandoMike that was such a lovely story. ) That was a nice thing to read first thing at the office. 

TrueNorth that sounds like a lovely story though I must admit my story is not very interesting. I think you should go next.


----------



## mickeem

Well, ugh... I'm back at home, in the cold.... brr.... 23 last night when we flew in,   and it was 80 at MK yesterday!!

We got to meet up with Penny and Linda, Sue, and Viki. We missed you Mike!!
We had a great time, and a couple drinks...    & Got to listen to some piano playing inside the Rose & Crown.

I know Sue and Viki & her Crew are still down there for the rest of the week.
So, cant wait to hear some stories...

I will try to post some later today.

Can't wait to go back, thats for sure!!

__________
Traci


----------



## raddyroo76

Hey guys I went to MVMCP last night It was fun but really busy!     We are going to Epcot tonight hopefully it will be a bit less crowded.  I am planning on being at PI Thurs. Hope to meet some fellow disers there.


----------



## jamieandben

Olandomike
what disney park do you work at
and how long have you been with disney


----------



## RickinNYC

Hey gang.  How's things?

Someone catch me up on what's going on.  Gimme the "previously on Desperate Housewives" version!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I would fill you in, but I am really not so sure. Things are very scattered on the thread right now which I think has a lot to do with the fact that some of us are in Orlando. TrueNorth suggested that we each tell our story of how we meet our significant other and then I suggested he go first. He hasn't come back yet since I said that. lol.


----------



## True North

hahaha!  SparklieSunShine busted me!  I think after OrlandoMike had such a good story, no one could compete.  My story isn't that good.

DH and I met through a mutual friend during university.  We instantly became great friends and hung out all the time.  We were both dating other people, and really were nothing more then friends.  About 6 months later we had both had ended it with others and had a group outing to a bar with a bunch of our friends.  As always we met up first and headed to bar.  We arived a little late, and everyone got quite as soon as we got there. (AKA: the obvious "we have been talking about you" silence)  So after a few drink I asked what that was about. One friend finally told us, "you two have been dating for 6 months, but don't even know it".  We all laughed about it, and that was it.

Well, I don't know if it was that comment, or the fact we ended up drinking more beer that day then I have seen in my entire life, but by the end of the night we were dating.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Awww. That is a really sweet story. It's funny the way things happen like that sometimes.


----------



## True North

Okay SparklieSunShine, I did mine, you have to do yours!


----------



## joanjett1976

Great partner stories everyone!

We met at a cruisy gay man bar here in Montreal. It was one of those, see the other person from clear across the dance floor kinda thing. Didn't say a word. At closing time, touched arms and asked if we would be there again next week. That was three years ago. And that... is pretty much that!

Work is a little crazy, Shakira is coming in next week. Some fool broke into my apartment and stole my digital camera and a few other things. And I will be 30 in 26 days


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Oh gosh... my story. I am sort of embarassed by it, but here it goes...

Well I had known of Kimberly for years and years. We had Kindergarden together. We weren't friends, but we road the same bus and she sat across and up one row from where me and my cousin sat. I was very into Buffy at the time and my cousin pointed out that "that girl" was reading a Buffy book. I started talking to her and she reintroduced herself to me and we became friends. This was in November of 1999. We stayed casual friends and we talked on the bus everyday and then school ended and I started to go over to her house to watch taped Buffy episodes. She gradually became my best friend and got me a job at a gas station where she works. 

Once the following school year started we were inseperable and I felt like I could tell her about everything. I was dating a boy named Jeff at the time and I used to talk to her about how things we going with him. Then Christmas came. I used to hate Christmas, but I spent almost the whole day with her and we worked and I had a great time. That night I was sleeping over and we had this little bed made up on the floor and we watched movie and I remember getting butterflies in my stomach. 

The next night I slept over agian and things got a little....hmm...more intense shall we say and we ended up sleeping together. I was, to my knowledge, completely straight until that happened. So afterwards I had a very long conversation with myself about whether or not I might be gay. I could not deny that I was attracted to her and I realised that I had always been atracted to girls and boys and perhaps this mean't I was bisexual. I broke up with my boyfriend the next day. We ended up staying over each other houses every night that week and on New Year 2001 we had our first kiss when the ball dropped. We spent a little less time together after that and I was a little upset that she hadn't asked my out yet. So on January 3, 2001 at 1:34am I called her and asked her if she would be my girlfriend. She said yes and we have been dating ever since. 

I feel like we have a very romantic relationship with a not so very romantic start. However it was high school. It was very backwards and I wish it would have gone a little differently, but the end result is nice. I'm still so in love with her and I feel lucky to have her in my life. Her personality contrasts mine in the perfect way and I do not think I could have contructed a better partner for myself. There you have it.


----------



## RickinNYC

Joe and I met in a kind of wierd way.  He had actually met a good friend of mine first and they hit it off, at least by smooching.  Nothing came of it.  Then about a month later, same thing, same bar.  Good friend and Joe met up and once again, got interested in each other, i.e. bar smooching.  I asked them to watch my coat while I walked a friend of mine to the subway.  I get back, my jacket is stolen out literally from under them.  I go bananas and yell and rant and make an *** of myself.  I cool off a little while later, apologize and buy them both beers.  

Nothing ever came of Joe and my friend at all.

Throughout that year following, I'd see Joe out, we became "bar friends" but that's it.  I intimated him.  He thought I had a temper, I thought he was kinda "easy".  (Turns out he wasn't at all)  Saw him out, spoke to him.  Talked about books and I admitted I had never read anything by a gay author at that time.  He's in publishing so shortly after that night, about three days, a huge package arrived at my office.  I open it and it's packed with novels by gay authors, or with gay characters.  He had put post-its on all of them with his opinions.

I called him to say thank you and to offer to buy him a drink that evening in appreciation.  We met, had a beer, which led to dinner.  I thought he was a great guy.  We subsequently went on 9 dates defore I'd smooch him.  I had gotten out of a bad relationship the year prior and didn't want to get involved again for a while.  I also didn't want to smooch so easily as my friend had the year previously.  Plus, I knew he liked me and didn't want to lead him on.

But after those first NINE dates... 15 years later...


----------



## nordkin

Our story of how we met and got together......

We met in 1980.  I was partnered with a former partner of hers from California and we lived in DC.  We became friends and she moved back to California in 1982.  We stayed in touch and she returned to the DC area in the fall of 1986, but I was still in a relationship with her former partner.  I broke up with my partner in January of 87 and started seeing her (Joi) as a friend, just going out and having a good time.  Well, March 15, 1987 we had gone out to dinner, gone back to her house and were talking.  Suddenly it was 1 in the morning and when I said I was going home she said you can stay here.  Your choice the guest room or my room, but I promise nothing will happen.  I stayed in her room and needless to say something did happen.  Here it is 18 years later and we are still together.  We laugh about it now and when our kids asked how we got together they laughed as well.  Just goes to show sometimes friends make the best partners.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I love hearing these stories.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Great Stories, and just think, half of us are down here in Orlando at PI!  Cant wait to hear their trip reports and "how we met stories"!

Well actually, my original story is Chapter two, the first "real" date.  (Ask any gay male about that!)  LOL

The first "night" is even better!

I was on a vacation spending 4 days in Las Vegas with a friend, and then a cross country trip to Boston for 4 days to visit friends.  On the layover at O'Hare, between Vegas and Boston I had my one and only "mini nervous breakdown".  I freaked out!  Had to go home!  Didn't know why but I had to get home immediately!

Had to spend one restless night in Boston calling friends and canceling dinner plans, trying not to sound like a freak, and then got on the first plane out of Boston for Orlando the next morning.  Got off the plane, picked up my car and immediately headed to Playlynda, a great gay/nudist beach near Kennedy Space Center.  Spent the day hanging out on a beautiful Florida beach, and on the way home decided to hit a bar in Orlando.  (Parliament House/Full Moon)  After a few cocktails I spotted the victim across the bar!  He lived in Daytona and was a little too tipsy for that trip, so I offered overnight accommodations at my place......

The rest they say, is history.   

(He must have been a nice guy, I invited him to the California Grill two days later, and the guy has been hanging around for 10 years now!)

To this day, I have never freaked out like I did that day in Chicago.  I am convinced that some higher power was trying to hook us up!!


----------



## True North

> Well actually, my original story is Chapter two, the first "real" date. (Ask any gay male about that!) LOL



hahaha!  Yes, my story wasn't the first real date.  I kind of edited the ending to make my story DIS friendly.  

Now, JoanJett, I have to ask, which bar was it?? Sadly, I am trying to guess, but I just can't picture a hot lesbian hangout three years ago.


----------



## ECurto

Hey all.  We just stumbled unto this thread.  We are leaving for Disney in just a few hours to celebrate our 1 year wedding anniversary.  (Yes we had a wedding lol)  We will be there till the 20th.  I loved reading the stories on  how you guys met.  Our story is a bit unbelievable.  I had just been threw a really bad breakup (with the exs parents having me arrested for "making there son gay")  Needless to say Id sworn off all men.  Well like all gay men a year later I stumbled out of a bar, lonely and depressed.  I remember looking  up at the sky seeing a star and making a wish to "find love" again.  The next week at the bar Kirk came up to me and used the line "i heard im all your wishes come true".  And i was sweep  off my feet everyday since.  We  have been together since 99, and got married last December.  Ok my spiels over, and I think I need to nap before the flight.  Ill be online once were in our hotel.


----------



## PennyW

Hi everyone - we got back Sunday night.  It was so hard to say goodbye to the zebras and giraffes outside our balcony at the AKL.  That was our first stay there, and it was simply incredible.  Boma was awesome too!

We met up with Traci, Brenda, Sue, Viki, Gwen, and Viki's menz at the Rose and Crown Pub.  It was really fun getting to chat with people face to face.  Very nice folks!  Traci, Brenda and Sue had us planning our next trip even before this one was finished!  My partner, Linda, had never been to WDW, and she had the best time.  So it won't be hard to convince her into another trip   

The crowds were extremely light Wednesday and Thursday, so we were able to walk right onto everything, and then circle around and ride again!  Our favorites were:  Soarin', Space Mountain, Tower of Terror, Rock N Roller Coaster, Mickey's Philharmagic, Haunted Mansion, and the margueritas at EPCOT.  Least favorite:  Mission Space - whew, I have never been so glad when a ride was over! - although my queasiness may have been the result of too many beverages at PI the night before  

I hope everyone is having a good week and staying warm!

Penny


----------



## joanjett1976

True North said:
			
		

> Now, JoanJett, I have to ask, which bar was it?? Sadly, I am trying to guess, but I just can't picture a hot lesbian hangout three years ago.



 

I mentionned it was a cruisy gay bar, but forgot to mention it was a man bar. It was at Parking. Not exactly the most glamorous or romantic settings!! Indeed, I don't think Montreal has ever had a happening lesbian bar. I hear they have recently started up a gay/mixed night at the W hotel in Old Montreal. Three cheers for 14$ martinis


----------



## T&KHayes

*Great stories everyone! I have to go to work...but later I will share my story! And whats up with the DIS friendly editing? I want the "juicy" details!  lol I know probably no real appropriate, guess I'll have to settle.  GLad you all had such a great time at the World and that you are back safe and sound! *


----------



## bubie2.5

Hi everyone!! I love your stories!!! 

ECurto: Hi and welcome to our little place.


----------



## True North

*haha! Oh Kim! (Or are you Tiff?)*

Well, I think it is pretty obvious.  My wrap up of "and by the end of the night we were dating" may be a bit sugar coated.  Lets just say by the end of the night we were no longer acting like just friends. 

The next day we woke up hungover and confussed.  I guess we officially started dating 2 days later. (it took time to sober up and realize what happened. )

I think that was DIS friendly. I'm glad Viki is away! I wouldn't want a Minister and my future wife to hear that!

*ECurto*: Welcome to the thread!  Have a great time on your trip! I'm sure you will have a great time!  I am excited there is someone else who is married on this thread.  I have been the only one for so long! Don't waist time while you are at Disney, but I want to hear the story when you get back!

*Penny*: Speaking of coming back, it's nice to hear you had a great time!  I have to say I am pretty jealous of the animals at your balcony.  I don't think we will be staying there (probably go to a moderate) but boy I can still dream!  I'm happy to hear you and your partner both had a great time!

And finally, *Genevieve*: My gosh! I have to share a story! Have you been to parking latley?? I don't know if it was an event, or if this is the way it now is, but Will and I went to Parking 2 months ago.  We got there and it was all 30 to 40 year old men, 60% of them in leather.  Like, it had always been a  male dominated bar, but this was suprising. Not one girl and I was by far the youngest person there.  I got scared and left. 
We went to Unity and it is now a very mixed crowed! Like much more so then a year ago.  I was suprised. Sky was the more diverse bar before, but Unity was over half women last time I was there. (and by women I mean lesbians, not just the "Graces" that used to be there following the boys)  It is still filled with 18 year olds though, so I felt old.  I don't think dads belong at Unity, but I knew I didn't belong at Parking. 

Sidenote:  I didn't know if the other term was DIS boards appropriate, so I thought it was safer to just call them "Graces" as in Will and Grace.  All the gays would then know what I'm talking about


----------



## Valentine

Okay.. my story.... while strolling around the Magic Kingdom I spot her across Fantasyland... she is perfect.. a beautiful smile... and a bounce in her step...adult and little kid all rolled into one... she is happily munching on a mickey bar as she watches all of the kids dash from attraction to attraction... there is a sparkle in her eyes.. and as she looks up she catches my eye... tilts her head and a wide grin spreads across her face... she takes my hand and we stroll off together in search of adventure and a little DISNEY Magic... Sounds good doesn't it??? If it were only true!! LOL!! Okay... that is how I WISH it would happen!! LOL!!  Unfortunately, I don't have a current story... hanging single here in NY.. yeah I know.. hard to believe.. a single lesbian in NY... well.. believe it... it ain't easy finding the one... or even the one for now!! LOL!! So, Until I find "her".. I will continue to entertain you with my Fantasies!! LOL!!  

Oh.. Gen.. btw.. i have not forgotten your DVD.. but apparently Disney has!! LOL  I have called several times now looking for it... there is a back order apparently... so.. as soon as I get it.. I promise I will send it on up!! 

Welcome home to all who have returned.. glad to hear you had such a great time!!!  And to those who are still there.. Whoo Hooo... Have a blast!!   

Keep on telling those stories!!!  Looking forward to hearing some more!!

Kathy


----------



## T&KHayes

LMAO  Noah!!!  Well...thats more like it! And it is Kim...Tiff usually just lurks over my shoulder!  I'll share this weekend, last night was ds6 x-mas program at school, can you say A-dorable? And today it's off to work again!   Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## joanjett1976

True North said:
			
		

> And finally, *Genevieve*: My gosh! I have to share a story! Have you been to parking latley?? I don't know if it was an event, or if this is the way it now is, but Will and I went to Parking 2 months ago.  We got there and it was all 30 to 40 year old men, 60% of them in leather.  Like, it had always been a  male dominated bar, but this was suprising. Not one girl and I was by far the youngest person there.  I got scared and left.
> We went to Unity and it is now a very mixed crowed! Like much more so then a year ago.  I was suprised. Sky was the more diverse bar before, but Unity was over half women last time I was there. (and by women I mean lesbians, not just the "Graces" that used to be there following the boys)  It is still filled with 18 year olds though, so I felt old.  I don't think dads belong at Unity, but I knew I didn't belong at Parking.



I have not been to Parking in a year but I know that Fridays & Saturdays is men only. It is a strict door policy. And downstairs was transformed into an even cruisier leather spot. Some friends smuglled me and val in at pride last summer and it was a man factory in there  I really don't have the heart for clubbing anymore, we go for 'adult' drinks at Le 2 or Pullman and call it an early evening. The only exception will of course be the open bar MusiquePlus XMas party at Medley next thursday. You do not want to give us unlimited access to booze and a dj booth. That is just asking for trouble.

And Valentine. No worries, my gf is dreading the day the DVD arrives and all our money goes into DVC!!!

Anyone planning on seeing Narnia this weekend?


----------



## icebrat001

wow, never knew we had one of these threads. Hi everyone!


----------



## T&KHayes

Icebrat...welcome to the best and most fun thread on the DIS!! Ok, I may be a little biased! lol


----------



## icebrat001

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Valentine

Welcome IceBrat... I have seen you floating about and was going to swing you on over to our direction.. but look.. you found your own way!! LOL!!

Kathy


----------



## bubie2.5

Hi IceBrat!!


----------



## icebrat001

Valentine said:
			
		

> Welcome IceBrat... I have seen you floating about and was going to swing you on over to our direction.. but look.. you found your own way!! LOL!!
> 
> Kathy



Lol,it's amazing that this was here. I only visit the Community and Budge board, but they were both slow yesterday, so I ventured and looked at everything. I'm shocked Rick didn't show me the way.


----------



## T&KHayes

Ok, so today is a day off..YyAAAA..so since I have a little time I thought I would share a little story of mine. So, the story of how we met is not romantic or unusual. We met through friends and I shamelessly pursued her (she was clueless to my flirtations). We were hanging out together with friends on an almost daily basis and were becoming very good friends. Finally one night I couldn't handle it anymore and had to know if there was ever a chance so I called her. So we entered in the phone call hall of fame and talked for over 3 hours. lol And as they say the rest is history. 

The story I like better though is when she proposed to me. It was on the DCL! We were out in the middle of the Bahamas (ocean) at about 11 o'clock at night, and we had gone up to Deck 9 to sit in the cove, watch the water, relax, smoke, drink coffee & have some quiet alone time. She was acing kind of weird, and I kept asking her what was wrong. She just kept saying, nothing baby. Finally she reaches into her pocket and pulls out this piece of yellow paper that looked all rumply and worn. She then read to me the things that she had written down months ago and had kept until just the right moment to share with me. I cried, she cried, and then we hugged and kissed and made googly eyes at each other.


----------



## icebrat001

Cute story Kim.


----------



## True North

Great story Kim!  

Icebrat, welcome to our thread!  I almost private messaged you a few weeks ago to tell you to come over here after reading one of your posts.  Glad you joined us! 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend! Not much going on here.  Survivor ends tomorow, which gives me something to look forward to.  (Yes, I watch reality television) Did you go see Narnia JoanJett?  I kind of want to, but DH say we are allowed only one children's movie a year, and I used up that on Harry Potter.  

I also want to see Brokenback Mountain.  I keep hearing great things about it.  Anyone go?


----------



## Saxton

Hi gang!  I got home last night (unfortunately!) - it's cold and we have snow here.  I'm really glad I was able to meet up with the group at the Rose and Crown - it's good to know that everyone is just as nice in person as they are online.  The shocking news was that Linda was a Disney virgin - I honestly didn't think that was possible!  Penny, Linda, Traci, Brenda, Viki and Gwen were all there ... didn't get to meet up with OrlandoMike though.  And I can confirm that Viki was drinking a dirty martini.  

Did anyone notice that they sell 'our' pin?  I'm not a pin collector but it was raining all day on Thursday & in an attempt to stay dry I looked around the pin store at Downtown Disney and there it was.  I was tempted to buy it but I knew it would just sit in a drawer someplace.  

Welcome to the new folks.  I don't have any story to tell about meeting my partner since I'm solo ... could tell about my ex since we still get along but logistics keep us apart .. but that may be for another day.  In the meantime I'm alone and cold in Buffalo, dreaming of the one that is out there for me.   Well, I came home to walls and new cabinets in the kitchen so now I'm off to paint.


----------



## icebrat001

Welcome back home Saxton!


----------



## PennyW

Hi Icebrat  

True North - I'm a Survivor junkie too.  Can't wait for tonight!  I also want to see Broke Back Mountain, but I don't think it opens here in GA until maybe next weekend?

Hey Sue - Linda will be thrilled to be a "virgin" again at the age of 44!  It's been a long time for her  

I wonder when Viki and Gwen are getting home?

Penny


----------



## Viki

PennyW said:
			
		

> I wonder when Viki and Gwen are getting home?
> 
> Penny



Hey all, we're home, we're home! Just got in late last night. What a wonderful trip, weakened only by our inability to meet up with OrlandoMike ever or the rest of the crew as much as we would have liked.

We have tons and tons of photos on our new 1 GB memory card and I'll write trip reports, complete with entertainment and dining reviews, but it's going to take a bit because I'm coming home to heavy teaching responsibilities.

Anyway, I wanted to do a quick check in and now I'm off to the gym, because you know after 10 days at the World I sure do need it!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Sorry I missed you guys!   EPCOT was a mess on Saturday, and I had to work late, so we missed each other on that planned meet.

Thursday, I had a very good friend come into town last minute and we ended up going to dinner.

Glad to hear you had a great time, looking forward to photos and a TR!

Mike  (Looking forward to seeing Ertha Kitt tonight at EPCOT, I'll try to get a pic of her)

"Look Batman.........I'ts Jesus..........Purrrrrrrrrrrrr"


----------



## RickinNYC

Hi gang.  thought I"d post this for your critique, LOL.  A good friend of ours is a cast member and she made arrangements for us to meet some of the LIon King cast as a neat annniversary surprise on our most recent trip.  I thought the pic came out so cool!

FYI, I'm on the left and Joe is on the right.


----------



## joanjett1976

Great pic Rick!!!

I ended up not going to see Narnia, got sidetracked at the Caban friends and family sale  Brokeback Mountain is only starting on the 23rd in Montreal... I think I am much more interested in Capote...

SURVIVOR: my Stephanie did not win   
Danni did look very good at the reunion...

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:
			
		

> Mike (Looking forward to seeing Ertha Kitt tonight at EPCOT, I'll try to get a pic of her)
> 
> "Look Batman.........I'ts Jesus..........Purrrrrrrrrrrrr"


 
 Mike - that is hysterical!  I'm sitting in my office listening to a jazz Christmas cd and the track it's on is Ertha Kitt singing "Santa Baby".


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I am a bit late with this, but Hello IceBrat! It is lovely to have you on the thread. 

Rick- I love that picture! What an awesome opportunity. I think it would be awesome to have one of those in my Disney picture collection.

There are WAY to many movies I want to see Rent, Narnia, Brokeback Mountian, Harry Potter, The Producers....I don't think I'll ever get the chance to see them all.


----------



## Heva2015

Hi
Just wanted to introduce myself on here...my name is Heather, I live in England but spent last summer in Orlando, working for Discovery Cove which was amazing...I'm 24 and love reading this forum for tips and ideas for my trips to the spiritual home!
Heather


----------



## disneynutt1225

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> There are WAY to many movies I want to see Rent, Narnia, Brokeback Mountian, Harry Potter, The Producers....I don't think I'll ever get the chance to see them all.



I just saw Rent over the weekend. I really enjoyed it! Harry Potter was great too, but they cut out A LOT of book 4 - I'm seriously addicted to the books and I have the DVD's of all the movies so far.


----------



## icebrat001

Welcome Heather
Great pic Rick!

Doesn't it suck that steph didn't win, that was so sad 


Chris, I love Harry Potter, I have all the books, I have all the audiobooks on my Ipod and i have the movies, GOF in the movies was great, but I agree, a lot was cut out.

I saw Rent in theatre here in the city (San Francisco) a few years ago (4) it was great, we hope to see the movie before we go on the cruise, we have high expectations.

Ut oh, guest came in, better help them. 

Bye


----------



## OrlandoMike

WELCOME HEATHER!      

Well, It's 44 here, so needless to say I didnt wantder out to see Ertha! I'm a Florida boy and 44 is too cold to stand by a lake, even to see a Diva!

Maybe I'll drag the other half to MGM tomorrow night and get some pics for everyone.

Any requests?


----------



## True North

Hey Heather! Welcome! 

Malaysia, I think you beat me!  I have all the books and movies, but I don't have the audiobooks.  I have even thought about getting one, (and by one, I clearly mean all of them) becuase it would be something light and easy for when driving.  I think it is something though that only I would enjoy, and any long trips tend to be family events. When do you listen to them? 

And I hate to say it after reading the comments here, but, ummm..... I was chearing for Danni.  I guess at least one person on this thread was happy with the outcome.


----------



## icebrat001

True North said:
			
		

> Hey Heather! Welcome!
> 
> Malaysia, I think you beat me!  I have all the books and movies, but I don't have the audiobooks.  I have even thought about getting one, (and by one, I clearly mean all of them) becuase it would be something light and easy for when driving.  I think it is something though that only I would enjoy, and any long trips tend to be family events. When do you listen to them?
> 
> And I hate to say it after reading the comments here, but, ummm..... I was chearing for Danni.  I guess at least one person on this thread was happy with the outcome.




  I listen to them at my jobs, I teach preschool and I work as a desk clerk at a hotel. The hotel job is really slow, 2 hours of work, 6 hours of nothing, so I play the audiobooks at work, when I am cruising, on the airplane, when SO and I go shopping (both have ipods) just plug them in and shop, at the hair salon. I would listen in the car, but both of my jobs are within 3 minutes of my house, so it isn't worth it.  

My boss is a harry potter freak, she can recite the books word for word. She has sleeping issues and listens to harry potter every single night.   

Even if you are with someone that doesn't know a lot about harry potter, the audiobooks are great because the voices change, it is so awesome.

Well, I'm off work in 15 minutes, need to start cleaning the desk. 

Malaysia


----------



## joanjett1976

True North said:
			
		

> Hey Heather! Welcome!
> 
> And I hate to say it after reading the comments here, but, ummm..... I was chearing for Danni.  I guess at least one person on this thread was happy with the outcome.



Well I must say this was one of the first times where I was completely satisfied with the final three and found them all very deserving. But I had a soft spot for Stephanie.

True North, I would looove to see a pic of you and your lil' family! 

16 Days to go until WDW   

Mike, what is the weather like right now?


----------



## disneynutt1225

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> True North, I would looove to see a pic of you and your lil' family!



I seem to remember asking for a pic of your wee one in his halloween costume....


----------



## RickinNYC

OrlandoMike said:
			
		

> WELCOME HEATHER!
> 
> Well, It's 44 here, so needless to say I didnt wantder out to see Ertha! I'm a Florida boy and 44 is too cold to stand by a lake, even to see a Diva!
> 
> Maybe I'll drag the other half to MGM tomorrow night and get some pics for everyone.
> 
> Any requests?



Is it just me or did Mike just say "drag"?

And welcome to the board Heather!


----------



## RickinNYC

disneynutt1225 said:
			
		

> I seem to remember asking for a pic of your wee one in his halloween costume....



Disneynutt, had to say that is one of the best dog pics I've seen!  What a cute dog!


----------



## bubie2.5

Hi Heather! Welcome!


----------



## True North

Okay guys, I have a bit of a confession to make... We don't have a family photo!  Well, that's a big fat lie, we have lots, but I just realized that none were taken with the digital camera.  We joined the digital age pretty late.  I think half the photos of Mark are still in film roles around the house.  For Christmas I would love someone to organize all the photos and home videos we have, digitalize them, and put it all into a new Media Centre PC.  Hmmmm.... I'm guessing that that won't fit our 50$ limit. 

I will definetly try to pull something up for you guys though!  What do you use the host a picture? I'm not one of the people lost on a computer, I have just never done it.


----------



## disneynutt1225

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Disneynutt, had to say that is one of the best dog pics I've seen!  What a cute dog!



Thanks! He's my pride and joy - and sometimes a holy terror! LOL.


----------



## disneynutt1225

True North said:
			
		

> I will definetly try to pull something up for you guys though!  What do you use the host a picture? I'm not one of the people lost on a computer, I have just never done it.



We like webshots and photobucket. They're both easy - and I'm NOT a super technologically advanced person, but I find both of those programs user friendly.


----------



## PennyW

True North said:
			
		

> And I hate to say it after reading the comments here, but, ummm..... I was chearing for Danni.  I guess at least one person on this thread was happy with the outcome.



I was glad Danni won too.  She played a very subtle game.  Survivor Panama / Exile Island - looks pretty intense!

Oh, almost forgot ... hi Heather


----------



## True North

Okay, I think I found some pictures on this computer.  I'll try to go over to photobucket now and put them up.

Penny, I love your photos! They look great!  I'm suprised to see that there looks to be no one around you! I'm looking forward to the new Survivor too.  It's sad how they get me hooked every time.

Tonight I also have the last episode of the Amazing Race, which, despite saying I would not watch this season, resulted in me only missing one episode.  I'm worried all my cheering for Danni will result in my worst fears come true in the Amazing Race: a win for the Weavers. DH isn't coming home until late, so I think dinner will be finger foods infront of the TV.  Anyone have any recomendations on what I could make?


----------



## PennyW

True North said:
			
		

> Penny, I love your photos! They look great!  I'm suprised to see that there looks to be no one around you!


Thanks!  The one in front of the castle was right at opening (on Dec 1), so everyone was still hovering around Main Street.  I was herding Linda at an extremely rapid pace to Space Mountain   , but took time to stop for the picture.  The one at Mickey's house was just luck (and a good CM photographer!).

What type of food do you like?  When we do "finger foods", it usually involves pizza


----------



## SparklieSunShine

disneynutt1225 said:
			
		

> I just saw Rent over the weekend. I really enjoyed it! Harry Potter was great too, but they cut out A LOT of book 4 - I'm seriously addicted to the books and I have the DVD's of all the movies so far.



For some reason Hotmail isn't always telling me when this tread is active. I am going to have to frequent it more.

I can't wait to see those movies! I haven't read the books in a long time so I won't notice. I am on strike from her books currently because the waiting drives me nuts! I stopped reading them right after book 4. I own books 5 and 6, but I am waiting until book 7 comes out before I read them all agian. However people keep telling me that I might be waiting a while for that. lol


----------



## RickinNYC

Here's a pic of my ball of furry evil.  Don't let the "who me?" look fool you.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Rick - Awwwww. Your dog is adorable. I love seeing pictures of other people's children and pets. I hope more people post them as well. 

Here are my two kids. This picture was taken in October in my backyard.




The one on the left is Willow and the little devil on the right is Sebastian. I love this picture because they are sitting nicely next to each other. The really don't get along at all so I really enjoy the moments when they do. (Even if they are still completely ignoring the other's exsistence.)

----------------------------
EDIT: Sorry about this picture being so HUGE. I have such a problem getting my photos to a normal size on these things. Sorry agian!


----------



## disneynutt1225

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see those movies! I haven't read the books in a long time so I won't notice. I am on strike from her books currently because the waiting drives me nuts! I stopped reading them right after book 4. I own books 5 and 6, but I am waiting until book 7 comes out before I read them all agian. However people keep telling me that I might be waiting a while for that. lol



I have a feeling there's going to be more than a book 7, even though that's what she's committed to writing. There were A LOT of unanswered questions in book 6, and I can only imagine the length of book 7 to answer all those questions - I'm thinking 1500 or more pages oughta do it   I completely understand being on strike though. I usually reread the books before a movie or the next book comes out this way everything stays fresh in my mind. And I read them when I have nothing left on my bookshelf to read (of course, they practically know me by name at my local B&N, so it's not often I'm left with NOTHING to read).


----------



## disneynutt1225

Rick and Sparklie your dogs are all so cute! I love seeing dog pics! Of course, I love seeing children pics as well, but since my dog (and my cat) are my children right now, I have a special place in my heart for pet pics.


----------



## PennyW

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> I love seeing pictures of other people's children and pets. I hope more people post them as well.



Great pictures of the dogs!  I'd love to see everyone's pets, kids, spouses, whatever!


----------



## PennyW

Help with attachments please!  How do I post an attachment, without putting it in my signature?


----------



## True North

Great dogs guys!  I'm pretty sure Mark's dream is for us to have a dog. We are still in an appartment for the next year or so, so we definetly won't be getting a puppy just yet.  He still needs to run over to any dog he sees though and pat it.

Penny, we used to always have pizza as fingure foods too.  I started to notice though that the beer and pizza were getting to be rough for someone who does little to no excersize.  While we still do it, we have been trying to cut back.

Right now I am making wontons.  Anything with dipping sauces goes over well with our family.  Also it will go well with the left over bok choy salad from last night.  It may not be finger foods, but chop sticks work good enough.  

Wontons take so long to make, but after having the day off and Mark still going to the babysitter I had time to do some things that I don't usually get to do.  Also, I had the joy of cleaning the place with every cemical known to man without fear of Mark, eating, sniffing, or touching them.  I think I am going to love this whole "Christmas break" thing.


----------



## True North

Okay, I think I finally figurd it out.  Well, it didn't take that long, I got distracted, and I'm back at it again.  I think I need to clearify some things though. Firstly, I am not usually that red in the face.  Two, Mark is usually cuter.  His grandmother took this photo and he is wearing an outfit she picked out.  His face seems to match the way I feel about the outfit.  Sadly, he no longer fits in it and it was sent to my pregnant sister-in-law.   (Yes, we are those annoying parents that dress the baby only in cloths from the Baby Gap and stuff like that.)







Here is a much cuter picture of Will and Mark.  This was taken 9 months ago, but seems like a better photo to share. It always makes me smile.


----------



## PennyW

True North said:
			
		

> His face looks seems to match the way I feel about the outfit.


    I love it!  All three of you guys are very handsome     Love the pictures!


----------



## Saxton

Great pictures of all the Disney families and pets!!  No kids or pets for me (really bad allergies ... to animals, not kids  ) so I don't have any cute pictures to post.


----------



## disneynutt1225

True, you guys are so handsome!!! Thanks for posting the pics, they're great!

BTW, Penny, I didn't say it earlier, but those are some great pics too! You really lucked out with having no one else in your photos!


----------



## T&KHayes

Cute cute cute pictures Noah! How old is Mark in the pic with you? Here's one of my mutt's and Bubba aka ds6.


----------



## T&KHayes

Ohhh and Penny I love the pic's of you guy's at WDW. I especially LOVE the x-mas lights on Mickey's house! Disney is sooo great they get things perfect down to the last detail!


----------



## icebrat001

Aww, the pets and children look so adorable.


----------



## True North

Thanks guys!

The picture with me was taken while visiting relatives last summer. I think Mark would have been about 7 months at the time.  The picture with Will would have been last Chirstmas, (I can tell from my Mom's flower themed guestroom in the background.)  So he would have been 2 months at the time.  Right now I can only tell times by looking at the background.  With a second Chirstmas coming up I don't know how I will be able to tell anymore.  I really need to start labeling better.

Malaysia, I love your pictures too!  Where is the one in the center taken?  You two look beautiful! 

Kim, I have always been wondering is Bubba his actual name or a nickname?  I have heard of people named Bubba before in the United States, but never here in Canada.  I blame the fact I have had a couple glasses of wine, but I have been trying to figure out if it could be the short form for something.  

Also, the reason for the wine was the final Amazing Race.  I won't give anything away because of time diffrences, but they ccme to my and JoanJet's city of Montreal, Canada.  A lot of fun to see on tv, except, I must say, despite what Phil said,  LUMBER JACKING IS NOT a popular sport in Canada.  Curling = yes.  Lumber jacking = no.  I have been to every place they showed, including both the luber jack station and the curling club being which are a part of my school.  Not a good combination: Noah + reality TV + wine + local setting = me yelling at the tv expecting everyone to hear my tips. Oh well...


----------



## SparklieSunShine

True North said:
			
		

> (Yes, we are those annoying parents that dress the baby only in cloths from the Baby Gap and stuff like that.)




Those pictures are so adorable. Kimberly and I are also destined to be those annoying parents. She works there as a manager and since she gets such a great discount she often buys baby cloths for us to save for when we have a baby. We already have a few boxes full of Baby Gap stuff. It is a sickness!    I love Gap though, I can not help it.

Saxton - It doesn't matter if you don't have any of kids or pets. We love pictures on here it seems. Post anything you think we'll all like. I love seeing them!


----------



## Rapunsel

The Amazing Race actually ended in my town!!!

We were so excited to see it!!!!


----------



## Valentine

Wow!! Dogs and Babies... EVERYONE is Adorable!!!!  THanks for sharing everyone... I will get on the bandwagon when I post from home and not my office (where I really should be working instead of re-booking my entire Disney vacation!!)  Oh.. Btw.. my dates are now changed BACK to 12/31/05 - 1/9/05... Soooooooo I know a few of us will be there during this time.. shall we organize our little meet????  I am open for any day... NYE?? Perhaps? or any other day that works... I will be there solo and would love to get together for some fun and festivities.... I also will have a car and will be doing some back and forth stuff to Universal if anyone cares to tag along....That's what happens when you have AP's to both!!! LOL!!!

Oh.. I may be able to deliver that DVC dvd in person now!!! LOL!!!


Toss out some ideas....

Kathy


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well I guess I have to get out the camera, pet pics!

One cat has figured out if he gets under the Christmas tree and shakes it, the balls will fall off and he has a new toy!

The other has figured out if he bites a light bulb and pulls, the lights go out and he also has a new toy!

UGH!

Viki.....got any olives?  1. The tree is tilting, or 2. I've had too many beers!


----------



## Viki

Hey guys! Wow, you all are awesome. I can barely keep up with all the new folk (howdy) and all the new posts. In fact, I really am swamped, because I'm trying to play catch up at work after our 10-day trip to the world and I'm trying to post my trip report, which I'm making some small progress at over on the Trip Reports board. 

Anyway, here's my plea: PLEASE come visit my report over there (A Very Merry Christmas Trip Report), because that's where I'm posting photos of the trip, my family, and my "menz" friends, and I really could use some "family" over there. I'm quite sure there are more than a few folk who just aren't getting it   

So far Valentine is keeping me company, but there's strength in numbers!


----------



## Viki

OrlandoMike said:
			
		

> Viki.....got any olives?  1. The tree is tilting, or 2. I've had too many beers!




NO! I'm dry as a desert and I missed the ones you brought me!


----------



## icebrat001

True North said:
			
		

> Malaysia, I love your pictures too!  Where is the one in the center taken?  You two look beautiful!



Thank you 

That's us on our cruise last December out of Puerto Rico, it was great, Hopefully, we will take a nice picture on our new cruise coming up in 6 days. 

I am in panic mode. I haven't started packing yet, I bought two new dresses and I can't find shoes to match, what is a girl to do?   Buy more shoes of course, but I can't find any that I actually like grr.

I've been working 15 hour days between the pre-school and my hotel job, so I haven't had any time to pack, and I am the type of person that brings 45 outfits and 20 pairs of shoes on an 11 day trip   So, I REALLY need to start.


----------



## T&KHayes

I am loving the pics everyone! 

Noah- Bubba is actually a nickname he has had since before he was born! lol His given name is Brendan but we very rarely use that. Mostly for school.

Vicki- I am on my way to check out your trip thread. lol @ they just aren't getting it!   I get that a LOT at work.

Malaysia- I am sending some pixie dust your way   so that you can have some successful shoe shopping & packing. If you are as anal and last minute as I am you will be just fine!  
Ok, off to eat dinner!


----------



## True North

Hi all!

Viki's report is great!  I never venture over to the trip report board, but I think I will have to start now.  I can't wait for more updates! You need to remind me every once and a while to head over there.

Malaysia, that is so exciting you will be heading off so soon!  I have never taken a cruise.  Why do you take them compaired to other types of trips?  Will and I have thought about going on one of those "r family" cruises when Mark, (and maybe a brother or sister) gets older to see some other GLTB families.  I'm sticking with just planning my trip to Disney right now.  

Sadly, I only own 5 pairs of shoes so I don't think I can help with your problem.


----------



## icebrat001

True North said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> Viki's report is great!  I never venture over to the trip report board, but I think I will have to start now.  I can't wait for more updates! You need to remind me every once and a while to head over there.
> 
> Malaysia, that is so exciting you will be heading off so soon!  I have never taken a cruise.  Why do you take them compaired to other types of trips?  Will and I have thought about going on one of those "r family" cruises when Mark, (and maybe a brother or sister) gets older to see some other GLTB families.  I'm sticking with just planning my trip to Disney right now.
> 
> Sadly, *I only own 5 pairs of shoes * so I don't think I can help with your problem.




5 pairs of shoes  I think I would die with only 5 pair of shoes lol, but I am a girlie girl to the extreme. I teach pre-school and I tell my students, it's okay, put your hands in it, get dirty, finger paint whatever, and the kids say, Teacher Malaysia will you do it too? Lol, I just say Teacher Malaysia will just watch sweetie and they ask why, and I admitted to them that I didn't want to get dirty and they said then why do we   I guess, I am training the kids to be girlie, I even have boys wearing dresses   

Nonetheless, to answer your question. 

We cruise because we have a place to sleep with a view, you get lots of great food, entertainment, activities, nice warm weather (it's in the 30's & 40's here, that's cold), you wake up to a new place, lots of yummy cocktails. It's easier to plan your day and you only pay once (unless you gamble, drink and buy stuff) Land vacations, unless they are well planned aren't fun for us. Our last cruise was 7 days and then we spent a week and Puerto Rico after the cruise and wished we were on the ship, we gambled, I did well, SO did horrible but we were bored and we were horrible at speaking spanish, so this year, we will just stay on the ship the entire time and maybe next year, go on a cruise of the Greek Isles or something, unless we move and buy a house in the Tampa area.

You should give cruising a try, if you have the right travel agent and you book far enough in advance, you can get a good rate.


----------



## joanjett1976

Here are a few pics of Val and our evil, evil cats!






Val & manfriend at California Grill last summer





Gen & Val in Los Angeles last winter





Big Chat & Lil' Chat


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Wow! 45 outfits and 20 pairs of shoes! That is a lot. lol. I bet you look amazing ever single moment or your vacation. I take advantage of my ability to wear jeans and a t-shirt on vacation since I have to dress nice at work everyday. 

I'm in the True North bunch. I don't own many shoes at all. I own 4 pairs of Birkenstocks (Don't Start!), 2 pairs of Uggs, and then about 3 pairs of payless shoes. That is it for me. I don't think I got hit with the shoe stick because I am pretty much a "girlie girl" in every other way, but my footwear.


----------



## joanjett1976

Malaysia: I like the way you think!  

I am also a shoe & boot freak! Me and Val have devoted an entire trip to Los Angeles to the pursuit of the perfect boot...

I have learned to pack light (mostly for business purposes), only bringing a rollie carry-on and large purse. This involves Val utilising every inch of space and rolling sweaters into big cigar shapes...but I got all my outfits!

Valentine: will you be in the parks on NYE? We'll be at the Studios...


----------



## RickinNYC

Hey folks!  Great, great pics!

Everybody is pretty great looking!

I'm so glad to see so many new names (and now faces) on this thread.  Spread the love dudes and dudettes!  Bring on more newbies!


----------



## Valentine

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> Malaysia: I like the way you think!
> 
> I am also a shoe & boot freak! Me and Val have devoted an entire trip to Los Angeles to the pursuit of the perfect boot...
> 
> I have learned to pack light (mostly for business purposes), only bringing a rollie carry-on and large purse. This involves Val utilising every inch of space and rolling sweaters into big cigar shapes...but I got all my outfits!
> 
> Valentine: will you be in the parks on NYE? We'll be at the Studios...




Yes... I am flying in that afternoon.. and plan to hit a park as soon as I arrive... Funny, I was thinking to head to the studios this time around.. I have done EPCOT.. and Would be terrified to try Magic Kingdom!! LOL!!!  
I would love to meet up... but wouldn't dream of crashing a romantic NYE... So.. if you want to meet up on NYE that would be great.. but if you would prefer another night we can work that out also!  How long will you ladies be down?  


Saxton?  You heading down 1st week of jan too?  I thought I saw that on your siggie.... 

Anyone else?

Kathy


----------



## Saxton

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> Saxton - It doesn't matter if you don't have any of kids or pets. We love pictures on here it seems. Post anything you think we'll all like. I love seeing them!


 
I posted the link for all my parasailing photos a while ago ... I was the speck about 500 feet in the air!   Actually I did take a few photos on the last trip but I've been so busy I haven't even had a chance to upload them yet.  Besides, everyone is so creative and good looking that I have no chance to compete with that!


----------



## Saxton

Malaysia - I like your teaching methods!!!  Train those tykes to be neat, clean and always in style.  I'm not a shoe person but I guess I am a "suit" person (if there is such a thing) - I have to dress very professionally for work so I'm always on the lookout for new suits (note to self: gotta clean out my closet), but my shoes are usually plain, black pumps (boring)!

Kathy - yes, I'll be down there.  I would love to meet up but it might be tough since I'm bringing my mom and 2 nieces.  Maybe I can try to slip away for a quick drink ... I hear the Rose and Crown is a good place to meet people .  But any place with alcohol is fine with me!


----------



## icebrat001

Joan - Is your partners name Val, is it short for something? My partners name is Valencia and I call her Val, how ironic is that!

Sunshine - Wow, lots of birk oh wait, I can't mention that hehe! I hope I look great during the cruise. You see I have this problem, I buy cute pants, jeans, skirts, tops, shirts, whatever and then I have the hardest time matching them together, and that is why I like to wear dresses, you only have to worry about shoes. Most of the time, I beg SO to pick out my clothes so I "know" that I look okay. I LOVE jeans, too, I have way to many, and while I probably should use this as an opportunity to wear my jeans, you can't really wear them all day on a cruise, but trust me a lot will get packed anyway.

Joan: Oh wow, a Boot shopping trip, that must be really fun. I LOVE boots, are you really picky about boots like Catherine Zeta Jones was in the Haunting?

Rick: I can't believe you didn't tell me about this thread!


Kathy: I hope you have lots of fun on your trip.

Sue: Where do you buy your suits? I'm interested in getting some, but I haven't seen a style that I like. I want a sexy suit  You know, like the kind what's her name Bette wears on the L word. The new season is almost here.


----------



## bubie2.5

Valentine said:
			
		

> Saxton?  You heading down 1st week of jan too?  I thought I saw that on your siggie....
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Kathy



Me!


----------



## Valentine

Look.. It's mY 600th Post!!   I think this is the beginning of a VERY Good year for me!! YAY!!! I figured I would celebrate here!! )

Okay.. So far we have 
Me 12/31- 1/9
Joanjett ?
Bubie ?
Saxton ?

Any others ?

We have to continue our Dis Thread tradition for a meet at the Rose & Crown... We can follow in the footsteps of the Virgins    

Kathy


----------



## icebrat001

Congrats on  your 600th post


----------



## OrlandoMike

OK for the guys only............

How many shoes would you take for a seven day Disney vacation.

I'm thinking two, tennis shoes and dress shoes....


----------



## jamieandben

Two for me. mike


----------



## bubie2.5

We're going (16 other family members and me) from Dec 30 to Jan 15, but the only thing I know is that we won't be going to the parks until after Jan 4.

The last time we went as a big group there were 23 of us, almost all the family (brothers, sister, nieces and nephews, grandmothers), we had a great time. This year my mother asked that we do it again, she's not at her best (heath issues), so I'll try to spend as much time as I can with her.


----------



## OrlandoMike

jamieandben said:
			
		

> Two for me. mike




I thought this room was a little "off kilter"

Gay women packing one suitcase for just shoes, and gay men taking just two pair for a 7 day vacation...........What would Martha say about this?


----------



## jamieandben

will it help if i told you that i pack everthing in my closet
for just a weekend trip?
And it all goes with just two pair of shoes.


----------



## RickinNYC

icebrat001 said:
			
		

> Rick: I can't believe you didn't tell me about this thread!



Sorry kiddo, thought you knew and would get to it when you got down to it.


----------



## RickinNYC

jamieandben said:
			
		

> will it help if i told you that i pack everthing in my closet
> for just a weekend trip?
> And it all goes with just two pair of shoes.



I agree!

Actually, I'd take along one pair of dress shoes, one pair of sneakers and one or two pairs of flip flops, but that's about it.


----------



## T&KHayes

I hate socks! Which in turn doesn't make me like winter to much. I am a total flip flop, sandal girl, or even better....no shoes!


----------



## True North

Definetly only 2 of my 5 pairs will come to Disney.  The runners, and the sandals can meet Mickey.  The black dress shoes, the brown casual dress shoes. and the boots will all be left behind. 

I definetly will be able to pack everything into one suitcase.  Lets be honest, I will probably have every outfit picked out, and matching with Mark a good month ahead of time.  DH on the other hand will have about 3 suitcases just for pants.


----------



## MissMichelle

I love this thread! It is a great change from some of the message boards I frequent..Everyone here is so nice! My name is Michelle. I am engaged to a wonderful man T.C. ---My 2 best friends are gay men and I love them to death. 

LOVING everyone's pictures! I am going to add one of myself--maybe my dogs....hmmmm 





[/IMG]
Me, My 2 kids and my niece (all going to Disney)


----------



## jamieandben

welcome miss michelle
i hope you have as much fun on here as i do.


----------



## bubie2.5

HI Michelle!! Welcome!

About the shoes, lets just say I travel with more than three pairs, but less than what Imelda Marcos would carry.


----------



## OrlandoMike

OK everyone, we exchanged gifts at work today, I recieved a great T-Shirt from my favorite Amusement Park in the world, Cedar Point.  When we took a closer look we we're all amazed by something on the back.  Anyone else notice it?


----------



## Saxton

Malaysia - I don't have any suits as cool as Bette's, two problems ... this area is not a hotbed of fashion and I'm really small & good petite clothes are hard to find.  I tend to buy most of my suits at Kaufmans or Petite Sophisticate (which is part of Casual Corner) but they just closed all of those down.  Plus I work in a really conservative office so I have to dress conservatively. 

Mike - Mickey is everywhere!!  Either I see him or maybe I had too much to drink when we went out for dinner tonight.   Hey, it's cold and snowing here and I really need to do something to keep warm  ...well, maybe the fireplace would work better than a few drinks but it's not as fun.

Michelle - welcome to our happy group!


----------



## Viki

OrlandoMike said:
			
		

> OK everyone, we exchanged gifts at work today, I recieved a great T-Shirt from my favorite Amusement Park in the world, Cedar Point.  When we took a closer look we we're all amazed by something on the back.  Anyone else notice it?




It's MICKEY! What a guy!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Geesh, you cant even make a cocktail without someone new joining this thread!

Welcome Everyone!

Well for all of you up north, its cold down here too!  Not as cold as up there, but cold for us none the less.  (If your planning a trip throw in a sweatshrit!  Honey the shoes aint gonna keep ya warm.........Listen to Daddy!)

As far as the shirt goes, what a hoot...... huh?  My favorite two things, Cedar Point and Mickey Mouse on one T-Shirt!  (If you like coasters you NEED to visit Cedar Point!!)

Now for all of you who are freezing right now, remember in just a few days a real big ole bear named Santa will visit your home and leave you something, probably from Disney, that will leave you all warm and fuzzy! ! !  And there will be a big ole parade on TV from the most Magical Place on Earth!
And then you can grab the turkey leg and pretend your in Frontierland, and thow another log on the fire!  See.....your warming up already!


----------



## MissMichelle

jamieandben said:
			
		

> welcome miss michelle
> i hope you have as much fun on here as i do.



Thanks! It seems I am going to!


----------



## MissMichelle

bubie2.5 said:
			
		

> HI Michelle!! Welcome!
> 
> About the shoes, lets just say I travel with more than three pairs, but less than what Imelda Marcos would carry.



HAHA! Well I am trying to figure what I'll bring for my trip! I am one of those "My feet never hurt and if they do you'll NEVER know it" kinda gals... I went to Old Navy tonight and stocked up on their 2 For $5 Flip Flops


----------



## MissMichelle

Saxton said:
			
		

> Michelle - welcome to our happy group!



Thanks Saxton! I am happy to be here!


----------



## Saxton

Since we are all Disney fanatics and I'm sure we all decorate with style for the holidays I was wondering if everyone goes with Disney themes.  I have a ton of Disney ornaments that people have given me and I don't even put them on the tree (sorry!!) because I prefer a traditional look ... somehow ornaments of Mickey sitting at a computer or the wicked witch from Snow White just don't say "Merry Christmas" to me!  (I do put one Mickey ornament on the tree - it's one that my mom got for me, hand painted from the Christmas store in DTD.)  In fact, I have opted out of the ornament exchange at work because everyone kept giving me Disney ornaments.  But, what I do have is the Disney Christmas Village ... the train station, Casey's, the firehouse and the castle.  I think I like them because they look a bit victorian (well, not the castle maybe) and they remind me of Main Street ... and they look really nice on my mantle all lit up!  How about all of you?  Do you go with a Disney theme for whatever holiday you might celebrate?


----------



## jamieandben

I prefer a traditional tree too. I do have 1 disney ornament on the tree
that was a gift. and 1 hidden mickey (that no one has found) and all the other disney is in my office or in my bedroom.


----------



## jamieandben

mike.
love Cedar Point
went the year they opened TTD. 2hr in line best RC outside disney ever.
Ready to go back.


----------



## True North

Hi Michelle! Welcome!

Saxton, beleave it or not, I do not have one Disney Christmas ornament!  First off, we really don't have a lot of Christmas stuff.  We live in a small appartment right now, and we have tired to conserve space while we are here.  Also, we have never been around for Christmas much.  Christmas Day always takes place at one of our parents place, and between visiting the rest of the family, we don't tend to make it home for much time.  The family has been put on notice though, this is the last Christmas of massive travel. With Mark getting older, Chritmas is going to start to take place at home.

Our tree doesn't have a lot of ornaments yet.  Will and I get a couple new ones each year, trying to get something that was significant to that year.  So we have wedding stuff, Mark's birth stuff, and some other things from trip and other events.  We also have some traditional stuff like Rudolph, Santa, reindeer, etc...  

So no Disney stuff yet, but after our trip I am sure I will have one (well, probably 4) new ornaments from the Christmas shop.  I have a rule that any ornament must be Christmas / holiday related, so I am sure Mickey making a snowman or something will be on our tree.


----------



## Valentine

Well.. I do have some Disney Ornaments... and I put them all on my tree   but they are mixed with other eclectic ornaments as well.  I always get a real tree and hang white lights ONLY.. then all of my ornaments and finish off with tiny red bows on the ends of the branches and a huge red bow at the top with the ends of the bow draped down the side of the tree.

Noah.. Some advice to get those ornaments that "Mean Something".  All of my ornaments have meaning and sentimentality.  I hold a tree trimming party every year at my home. I invite several of my close friends over.. and my guests bring an ornament with them.  I have food, drinks and fun!  And the best part is.. I have friends to help me decorate my tree!  It is great fun to unpack the boxes of prior year ornaments and remember who gave it to me.. and what it meant!  Lots of memories come pouring out of those boxes everyyear!  That box sparks many conversations that begin with.. "remember when...." 

So...no matter how tacky I think an ornament may look, it will always go on my tree because it was given with love to me.  Granted.. it will go on the back of the tree...    BUT.. it does end up on the tree!!    

Saxton:  Where did you find that Disney Village ?  I don't ever remember seeing that.. It sounds beautiful!! Have a pic to share??  

Ooooo.. that's a nice idea.. let's share pics of us/pets/babies/etc.. in front of our holday decorations...   or just our holday decorations! LOL!! 

Kathy


----------



## Viki

Right now my girl is putting up all of our Christmas decorations all by herself, as I sit working on a powerpoint presentation I have to give Tuesday night (and, yes, checking out the disboards!).

We usually put up two trees in the living room - one the traditional family tree which will sport a Disney ornament this year - Danny and John gifted us with an Epcot suitcase ornament on our trip, and one a Victorian tree that I do. But this year it's just the one tree because we bought too much furniture this year and there's no space for two!


----------



## MissMichelle

Saxton said:
			
		

> Since we are all Disney fanatics and I'm sure we all decorate with style for the holidays I was wondering if everyone goes with Disney themes.  ---------  Do you go with a Disney theme for whatever holiday you might celebrate?



I do...I started the "Disney theme" when my stepdaughter was under a year old for her fuirst Xmas--Mickey Tree topper, tree skirt, the stockings....Well it stuck so when I had my son and he seemed to LOVE it we kept it.

This will be our last Disney themed Xmas though...Trae is 5 and Ashley is 9~~~ We kept it this year due to our upcoming trip (first one staying onsite for more then 2 nights).


----------



## PennyW

Hi Michelle!      This is a great group of people here!

We had to stop having a tree last year due to the addition of Kylie, our GSP.  She liked to walk by the tree, grab a mouthful of branches, which would send ornaments falling everywhere.  And this is our first year with Senna, who is the biggest klutz of a dog ever, so no tree again  aw:   But we do have lots of other decor, stockings, etc. so it's still festive.

We've done no shopping (our Xmas gift to each other was the Disney trip), so we're off to face the mall    which will in turn lead to   

Hope everyone is having a good day!    

Penny


----------



## True North

Valentine!  I love your idea!  I saw on another thread that someone sugested writing the year on the bottom of all ornaments to remind you of the time you got it.  I think I will do that too.  So far every ornament has been a gift, so they all have meaning right now.

So, for some reason I thought it would be a good idea to go shopping yesterday.  I have all week off, yet I choose to go to the mall on a Saturday afternoon. It was so crazy!  I also missed the fact that the biggest mall in downtown does not have a single toy store.  Well, after that mess I realized I would take today off and try again Monday.  How is everyone elses shopping going?


----------



## nordkin

My partner and I went to see Broke Back Mountain last night and were disappointed. First let me start by saying it is only playing at two theaters in the Washington DC area. The theater near our house had it starting every hour from 1 PM til 11 PM so we thought we would not have trouble getting in. We got to the theater at 3:30 for a 4:30 show and all the shows were sold out until the 9:00 showing. We went ahead and got the tickets for the 9:00 show and were told to be back to the theater 45 minutes early. Glad we got there early because it was sold out as well. The reason I say we were disappointed had nothing to do with the topic of the movie, but with the editing. To us scenes did not seem to go together and left you wondering if it was taking place currently or was a flash back or fear of what would happen. It did a wonderful job of showing the fear of being discovered and even the fear of admitting your sexuality to yourself. I would recommend everyone see it for yourself, because I think those of us living in large cities do not fully comprehend what it is like to live in a rural area and for those of you who are younger what it was like for those of us who are a little older and went through the same hardships when we were in our twneties, thirties, or even forties. I am so glad I live in a state and near a city that is accepting, I have a family that supports my relationship with my partner, and I have an employer that does not discriminate and terminates anyone harrassing GLBT employees.


----------



## icebrat001

True North said:
			
		

> Valentine!  I love your idea!  I saw on another thread that someone sugested writing the year on the bottom of all ornaments to remind you of the time you got it.  I think I will do that too.  So far every ornament has been a gift, so they all have meaning right now.
> 
> So, for some reason I thought it would be a good idea to go shopping yesterday.  I have all week off, yet I choose to go to the mall on a Saturday afternoon. It was so crazy!  I also missed the fact that the biggest mall in downtown does not have a single toy store.  Well, after that mess I realized I would take today off and try again Monday.  How is everyone elses shopping going?




 I started shopping at the end of October and I finished shopping about 2 weeks ago. Whew, that was tiring. I did the majority of shopping online, I went into one store (toys r us), it feels nice to be done. We will open gifts after we get back from our cruise.

Good news    I found shoes! Good things happen when you walk into the Kenneth Cole store, you find great shoes that match everything. I am no longer stressed about that. I'm also half way done packing. I won't get another chance to finish packing until the day of the trip


----------



## T&KHayes

Saxton- I am soo jealous! I want the Disney village so bad.  I am thinking that I might just start buying one every year till I have them all. I have a christmas village but it is the Dickinson set and getting a little old, I am ready for new!

Malaysia- I am excited for you guys! You are going to have so much fun!  Enjoy yourself and can't wait to hear all about your trip when you get back!

I used to have a complete disney themed tree but our storage unit got broken into and they stole all of my x-mas decorations and our ski sled!  So I am starting all over.  We got each of the kids one this last October at the World and will give them to them on x-mas morning.  I also plan on getting some online at the dis store when they go on sale.


----------



## mickeem

Hey Saxton!!
ok, Disney Christmas themes?
Yes, we have a Disney Tree, totally Disney, except for a couple of ornaments for the dogs!(Tinkerbell sits atop the tree, which can be a little disturbing, seeing how she sits on the tree!) 

When we were in the "World" last spring, (Which is the perfect time to shop for holiday items!), we picked up some more ornaments, tree skirt, decorations, and a few of the Disney Village buildings. I havent put those up this year, they are packed away until we get moved to Florida...
But, the tree is up, and the mickey decorations are out in full abundance. I even have all my packages wrapped in Mickey paper (Courtesy of Walmart)!!

Everyone done shopping???

_____________________
Traci


----------



## joanjett1976

icebrat001 said:
			
		

> Joan - Is your partners name Val, is it short for something? My partners name is Valencia and I call her Val, how ironic is that!
> 
> Joan: Oh wow, a Boot shopping trip, that must be really fun. I LOVE boots, are you really picky about boots like Catherine Zeta Jones was in the Haunting?
> 
> Sue: Where do you buy your suits? I'm interested in getting some, but I haven't seen a style that I like. I want a sexy suit  You know, like the kind what's her name Bette wears on the L word. The new season is almost here.




Wow, lots of chatter this weekend!

Malaysia: Val is for Valerie! I think I will change my DIS name to my real name, Genevieve. You know, like Cher, Madonna, Mariah...Genevieve!! In big hot pink lights preferably.

I love Bette's clothes on The L Word!! I got the names of the stores the show's stylist uses in Los Angeles. I'll be going again in a little over a month, watch out credit cards. Mama's going shopping! A friend recently acted in an episode so I got all the scoop on the set. Unfortunately Canada is very late and we will not be getting Season 3 for another 6 months. I guess I will have to download the new eps.

True North: I always thought the lack of a major toy store downtown Montreal to be quite puzzling.  I think the closest Toys R Us is in Lasalle.

Hey, is anyone here on myspace?


----------



## icebrat001

So little time, so much to do! As usual, I am stuck at work until 10 pm. I'm still not finished packing, I've gotten the dresses (12), jeans, capris, pants, and skirts packed and that's it. We plan on heading out to the ship around noon, so I really need to get a move on things tomorrow morning. I am so excited, although I think the real reason I am excited is because I love the dessert and the slot machines.

Anyway, to answer the christmas tree question, we don't have an official disney tree (We've never been to WDW) but we have lots of Disney ornaments on tree and some of the gifts are wrapped in Disney paper. This is our first time putting up a tree together, we always skip it since we are cruising, but this year we decided to do it and we will open gifts when we get back from vacation.

I used to have a myspace because a friend of mine had it and suggested I get one, when she left myspace, I stopped using it.

So what are the names of the sylist used on the L word, they dress so cute. I wish I could dress like that.


----------



## disneynutt1225

Hey Everyone! Looks like it's been a busy weekend on the thread. I think I'm getting sick, I couldn't stay awake at work today and I've been sneezing and coughing all day. I hate getting sick - especially this time of year. 

Ugh, anyway! I have a myspace page. I don't really use it that much, but once in a while I log in to respond to my messages. 

No Disney tree, but I do have some Disney ornaments. This year we're not putting a tree up at all because we're moving. It's really weird not having my house decorated AT ALL for Christmas. It's also pretty darn depressing - now there's holes in the walls because we're taking stuff down, boxes everywhere...it's a mess! 

I finished Christmas shopping last Thursday; I played hooky from work to get it done. As of yesterday all my presents are now wrapped and ready to go! 

Malaysia: Have a great time on your cruise! Be sure to give us details when you come back!


----------



## icebrat001

disneynutt1225 said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone! Looks like it's been a busy weekend on the thread. I think I'm getting sick, I couldn't stay awake at work today and I've been sneezing and coughing all day. I hate getting sick - especially this time of year.
> I hope you feel better soon, it really stinks to get sick around the holiday's
> Ugh, anyway! I have a myspace page. I don't really use it that much, but once in a while I log in to respond to my messages.
> 
> No Disney tree, but I do have some Disney ornaments. This year we're not putting a tree up at all because we're moving. It's really weird not having my house decorated AT ALL for Christmas. It's also pretty darn depressing - now there's holes in the walls because we're taking stuff down, boxes everywhere...it's a mess! Have fun moving, think about what a good time you will have putting up a tree next year!
> 
> I finished Christmas shopping last Thursday; I played hooky from work to get it done. As of yesterday all my presents are now wrapped and ready to go! Congrats on getting your presents wrapped. I hate wrapping gifts, as you can see by my tag, I tricked Dear SO into wrapping her own gifts.
> 
> Malaysia: Have a great time on your cruise! Be sure to give us details when you come back! I will give a little review and post pictures when I get back. Have a happy holiday! I'll be back on the 30th


----------



## Viki

Malaysia - have a magical cruise!

Friends: I just posted two new installments of the latest trip report. Woo-hoo, this is HARD work! Thanks for visiting the trip reports site. You guys have kept it postive and supportive.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Viki,

Awsome Trip report, good luck getting if finished by the end of the year!  But I dont mind, I actually look forward to the reading.

Malaysia - HAVE A GREAT CRUISE!

We all want photos of all of the shoes and "Calm Diggers"  (Thats what we old folks call Capri's)


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I have been done shopping for about 2 weeks, but I started in early November. I am still picking up things hear and there for Kimberly. I am also going to the King of Prussia mall on Friday so I am sure to do some extra shopping then just because. 


I'm COLD!  
*
What is the present everyone is most excited to give? * 

For me it's two things. This Night Sky Poster from Signals and the complete series of Sex and The City on DVD. I am excited about the poster because it came out beautiful and it is more meaningful. I got it done for the date we began dating. The DVD is exciting b/c I know she will love it and she is completely stumped about what it is.


----------



## icebrat001

OrlandoMike said:
			
		

> Viki,
> 
> Awsome Trip report, good luck getting if finished by the end of the year!  But I dont mind, I actually look forward to the reading.
> 
> Malaysia - HAVE A GREAT CRUISE!
> 
> We all want photos of all of the shoes and "*Calm Diggers*"  (Thats what we old folks call Capri's)


    calm diggers, haha, very funny!

I'm not even done packing  I better go.

Happy Holiday's Everyone!


----------



## Valentine

have a GREAT time Malaysia!!!  Happy Sailing!!!  

Kathy


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Have fun on your trip Malaysia!


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

SparklieSunShine- that night sky poster is SO cool!  What a thoughtful gift!

I am yet to do any Christmas shopping- it's going to be an interesting week!


----------



## disneynutt1225

I'm most excited to give DFi his new XM satellite radio - he's been salivating after it for so long and I keep telling him no. Now, he can listen to his country music (who am I kidding, I love it too) when we move to NY. 

OT: I had a terrible day at work today. I work in a bank and we were robbed 20 minutes before closing. I can't go into much detail, but it was a harrowing experience to say the least. Thank goodness no one was hurt. I hate being home alone right now (DFi is at work until tomorrow morning). But, I do have my ferocious (yeah right) Toby to keep me company. And the DIS is helping me keep my mind off of it.


----------



## Saxton

Kathy - you can get the Disney Village at the Christmas Store at DTD and I just got the firehouse as a gift, it was purchased at the Disney Store online.  The buildings are really nice - the little lights in the wreaths actually change colors.  Here's a link to some shots of the village & my last trip (some of the decorations at the MK and Osborne lights):

http://saxton.shutterfly.com/action/

Traci - are you sure you want to move away from this beautiful weather?  I took my staff out to lunch today and I swear I got frost bit ... couldn't feel my ears for a long time!  I was going to head to Rochester this week but I think I'll wait for spring.  By the way, I'll pm you a site for the Federal jobs that I mentioned.

Malaysia - have  great trip and we'll expect a complete report.

Disneynutt - so you're getting sick and you got robbed???  That is awful!  Stay in, relax and let Toby protect you!


----------



## disneynutt1225

Saxton said:
			
		

> Disneynutt - so you're getting sick and you got robbed???  That is awful!  Stay in, relax and let Toby protect you!



Luckily, I'm feeling better health wise today. We must have just been kicking up too much dust over the weekend with all the packing so my allergies went haywire. 

I'm definitely staying in tonight! I have my glass of wine and my jammies on as we speak.


----------



## Viki

disneynutt1225 said:
			
		

> OT: I had a terrible day at work today. I work in a bank and we were robbed 20 minutes before closing. I can't go into much detail, but it was a harrowing experience to say the least. Thank goodness no one was hurt. I hate being home alone right now (DFi is at work until tomorrow morning). But, I do have my ferocious (yeah right) Toby to keep me company. And the DIS is helping me keep my mind off of it.



Oh my goodness, that really does rate as a terrible day and Toby looks wonderful but basically useless in a crisis. Could I loan you one or both of my very able border collies, who are prepared to take down any and all intruders, Canadian geese, or viscious killer sheep?


----------



## True North

disneynutt - That's so scary!  Has it ever happened before?  You deserve that wine!

Well, I lied when I said I would have all my Christmas shopping done today.  I'll finnish tomorow.... Yeah, even I know that is a lie.  I'll tell you what my favourite gift to give is as soon as I buy it.  

Well, I have missed the DIS for a while. I better go check out what is going on over in the trip report board, just incase I can see some more  gay thread all-stars!


----------



## Viki

True North said:
			
		

> Well, I have missed the DIS for a while. I better go check out what is going on over in the trip report board, just incase I can see some more  gay thread all-stars!



Oh my goodness, I am sooooo easy. I'm not even absolutely positive you're referring to yours truly, but I sure am blushing!


----------



## Valentine

Wow.. busy day!!! Sorry to hear about your terrible day Dis!  

Thanks for the pics Saxton.. they are GREAT!! Now.. you know I will be hitting up the Christmas Store in January!  (Which btw.. i hope we can put together some sort of gathering!!) 

I did some christmas shopping tonight...and am happy to say that I am ALMOST done!! LOL!! Not quite but almost.. one more outing and i should have it all accomplished.. Did I mention that i LOVE Christmas shopping?? I love searching for that perfect gift.. but it has to be done during the christmas season.. i can't pre-buy.. i don't know... I just love the hustle and bustle of the malls...

Let's see.. favorite gift.. So far it is a Long Black Suede Jacket I got for my sister.. the mother of the cutie in my Siggie... she rarely buys herself any nice clothes anymore.. so.. I was lucky and got her as my Kris Kringle.. so I get to spend alot on her and she can't yell at me!! LOL!! In my family we pick one person to be our KK and then we spend an allotted amount on just that one person.. and the baby of course..  the other gift is a kid sized drum kit for my nephew.. of course that will be staying at MY house! LOL!! But he really does have an affinity towards the Piano and the Drums.. so.. I already bought him a small electronic keyboard... which he loves... so..now he has the drums to round out his little music room!  

My favorite homemade gift is for my best friend.. a/k/a my Ex LOL!! I took some digital photos of actual old black & white photographs of her parents and grandparents that her brother has hanging in his house.. (she has been begging him to make duplicates for her for years now.. but he hasn't )...her mom is the only person still living from these photos... I printed them out in all different sizes and they look as good as the originals... and I have framed them in various antique frames that I have searched for..... they look fabulous.. and she is going to be so happy.... those are the kind of gifts I like to give best... personal ones... 

Well.. I am rather chatty tonight aren't I?  LOL!!  Okay.. i'll shut up now!! Night all!!

kathy


----------



## bubie2.5

disneynutt1225 said:
			
		

> OT: I had a terrible day at work today. I work in a bank and we were robbed 20 minutes before closing. I can't go into much detail, but it was a harrowing experience to say the least. Thank goodness no one was hurt. I hate being home alone right now (DFi is at work until tomorrow morning). But, I do have my ferocious (yeah right) Toby to keep me company. And the DIS is helping me keep my mind off of it.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Disneynutt- That is terrible. I am very sorry to hear that happened where you work. I can't even imagine what that would be like.   

Valentine- Wow. what a lovely and thoughtful gift for your best friend. I bet you can't wait to see her open it. I always want to give gifts like that, but I can never think of something just right. That is perfect though. 

Is anyone here out at work? I just started a new job as an Independent Consultant for The Body Shop At Home and I am meeting with my upline next week and I feel like she might ask me if I am single or married or something along those lines. I'm not really sure what I should say since I don't want to lie, but I also don't want to make a big deal about it. I'm also worried it might keep me from getting clients......am I thinking to much into this?

For those of you who don't know about The Body Shop you can check me out here.


----------



## skeleton_pirate

Hi everybody!  My girlfriend and I will be taking our first vacation together to WDW January 3-10 and I am beyond excited.  I'm one of these "plan every minute detail of every day" kind of gals, and have been to the world many times, and just had to drag her along this time.  She's only been once, when she was very small.  

My family pretty much won't go with me anymore, after I was dubbed the "Disney Nazi" on the last trip.  Glad I finally have someone to go with, although I've been forced to promise to lighten up a bit.  I agreed, but between you and me, I'd probably be able to tell you the exact point on Splash Mountain that we will be on at 11:23 on January 5.

On another note, has anyone had a same-sex commitment ceremony at WDW?


----------



## disneynutt1225

Thanks for the support, everyone. I'm at work today, and the regional manager came down and told us that there is counceling available for those of us who want to use it. I almost had a breakdown this morning - spent quite a while rehashing everything in my head and crying because I didn't want to come in today. I guess that's normal given the circumstances. As the days pass, it should get easier. I actually had a regular customer come in (who didn't know about the robbery) a few minutes ago and as he was reaching for his checks inside his coat he said "give me the money" in a joking manner. I froze up and said "that's just not even funny" but laughed it off. Apparently I lost all color in my face because my friend ran over and gave me a hug. *sigh* It'll get better....

Sparklie, I would be honest with her should the situation come up, but I can't see it coming into a regular conversation at this point. At this stage of the game, your upline should just be interested in helping you sell the product. Good luck with your new venture! It looks like fun.


----------



## RickinNYC

disneynutt1225 said:
			
		

> Luckily, I'm feeling better health wise today. We must have just been kicking up too much dust over the weekend with all the packing so my allergies went haywire.
> 
> I'm definitely staying in tonight! I have my glass of wine and my jammies on as we speak.



Disneynutt, that is horrible to say the least!  Robbed!  I'd probably wet myself had I been there.

When are you guys moving to NY?  And whereabouts will you be headed?

Drink a glass of wine for me!


----------



## disneynutt1225

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> Disneynutt, that is horrible to say the least!  Robbed!  I'd probably wet myself had I been there.
> 
> When are you guys moving to NY?  And whereabouts will you be headed?
> 
> Drink a glass of wine for me!



I think I drank enough wine for everyone in this thread! LOL. 

We're moving at the end of January into my parents house (trying to save money for a house). We'll be in Roslyn (Long Island) just inside the Nassau County border. We'll probably live there for around 2 years and then look for a house in the Queens/Brooklyn area. That's the plan as of now anyway.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

WDW Poly Princess said:
			
		

> SparklieSunShine- that night sky poster is SO cool!  What a thoughtful gift!



Thank you! I have been wanting to get it for her for a while, but with this being our 5th year together it seemed right. It really came out beautiful and I highly recommend it as a personal and meaningful gift. 

I was worried it wouldn't come out to good because I live on the top of a mountain, but they got one over the lake and you can spot 2 planets on the picture along with the stars. It is just amazing.


----------



## nordkin

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> Is anyone here out at work? I just started a new job as an Independent Consultant for The Body Shop At Home and I am meeting with my upline next week and I feel like she might ask me if I am single or married or something along those lines. I'm not really sure what I should say since I don't want to lie, but I also don't want to make a big deal about it. I'm also worried it might keep me from getting clients......am I thinking to much into this?


 
It is actually against the law to ask someone if they are married or single and most people in upper management positions know this.  The reason being it stops discrimination or any appearance of discrimination.  It may come up in an innocent manner with no intent of judgement one way or another, but in a just get to know you kind of way.  I am out at work, as is my partner, but both of our companies have harrassement and discrimination policies for sexual orientation.  Not knowing the Body Shop I would be careful what you say.  You may want to check out HRC's website under worklife to see if the Body Shop is listed as having a policy on sexual orientation.  It is wonderful resource.  Good Luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## RickinNYC

disneynutt1225 said:
			
		

> I think I drank enough wine for everyone in this thread! LOL.
> 
> We're moving at the end of January into my parents house (trying to save money for a house). We'll be in Roslyn (Long Island) just inside the Nassau County border. We'll probably live there for around 2 years and then look for a house in the Queens/Brooklyn area. That's the plan as of now anyway.



I see a mini DIS meet in the future!  We live in the Rego Park/Forest Hills, Queens area.  If you want to poke around the neighborhood to see if it suits you, you should let me now.  I love living here!


----------



## RickinNYC

nordkin said:
			
		

> It is actually against the law to ask someone if they are married or single and most people in upper management positions know this.  The reason being it stops discrimination or any appearance of discrimination.  It may come up in an innocent manner with no intent of judgement one way or another, but in a just get to know you kind of way.  I am out at work, as is my partner, but both of our companies have harrassement and discrimination policies for sexual orientation.  Not knowing the Body Shop I would be careful what you say.  You may want to check out HRC's website under worklife to see if the Body Shop is listed as having a policy on sexual orientation.  It is wonderful resource.  Good Luck and let us know how it goes.



Was going to suggest the same thing re: HRC (Human Rights Campaign).  They're an excellent resource for info about major companies.


----------



## disneynutt1225

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> I see a mini DIS meet in the future!  We live in the Rego Park/Forest Hills, Queens area.  If you want to poke around the neighborhood to see if it suits you, you should let me now.  I love living here!



Thanks! I'll keep it in mind


----------



## SparklieSunShine

All good things to keep in mind...I guess I will just deal with it as it comes up. The Body Shop is a great company and they care a lot about human right so I don't think I have anything to worry about when it comes to the corperation.

It's almost Christmas!


----------



## jamieandben

I think i have a pic in here now
if i do iam the one on the left


----------



## joanjett1976

hi jamie! nice to see ya!


----------



## jamieandben

OK i know i do this for a living and all
but how do you get a pic in your signature?


----------



## RickinNYC

Hey Jamie!  

Use the following link to the Technical Support board and you'll see a couple of other links that explain how to post a pic in your sig:

http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=43


----------



## RickinNYC

And Jamie, a belated but heartfelt welcome to the DIS!


----------



## jamieandben

Thank you RickinNYC


----------



## SeattleRedBear

Geez, you go away for a couple months and look what happens!

No trips to the World planned, but we took a Halloween trip to where it all started.  HusBear is a dedicated DL loyalist and it's very rare that I can get him to admit that something is better at WDW than at DL.  I still can't get him to admit that ToT sucks at CA in comparison to the WDW version.

Anyway, reading about how couples met up made me want to contribute our story (that and the fact that I'm not-so-constructively avoiding work at the moment).  At the age of 33 (we won't say how many years ago this was), I had been single for three years (only one previous relationship that had lasted a year) and was living in Washington DC at the time.  I have a good friend who is a bit of a psychic and one time when I was over for dinner I asked him to take a look at some pictures (typically he would look at pictures and get impressions about the people in the pictures).  He looked at my picture and then asked "You have a 34-inch waist, right?" "No, 36" (again, we won't say how many inches ago this was).  "Well, I get this real weird image.  You're going to meet a man in the spring.  He'll be tall and dark.  He'll have children.  But I get this image that you'll be able to wear each others clothes."

Now this has always been a very romantic image for me.  Especially sweaters.  I just love enveloping myself in a lover's smell.  (I know, TMI).

Anyway, spring comes and goes and no tall, dark lover on the horizons.  Oh, well, Glynn screwed up again.  A year comes and goes and I've forgotten about the prediction.

Nearly two years after this dinner, I'm in a dressing room backstage at the Seattle Opera House getting ready to play music with a Balkan band that I used to play with when I lived in Seattle.  We are playing for a Balkan dance group (Radost) that I danced with back in the early 80's.  I just happened to be visiting in Seattle during the Northwest Folklife festival (Memorial Day weekend) and the band I used to play with needed a clarinet player for a Radost performance.  Friends of mine that were still dancing with Radost mentioned there was this new guy in the group that I should meet as he reminded them of me and they thought the two of us would hit it off.

I walk into the dressing room, gig bag over the shoulder, and I see a very animated, tall man (half-dressed) with dark hair and beard and I'm sure this is the person my friend was talking about.  He's doing finger magic tricks for another dancer.  So I worm my way into the conversation by offering my own stupid magic tricks.  The mutual friend walks by and I turn to her and say "So Sidney, are you going to do the introductions?" "Of course.  Steve, Ricky. Ricky, Steve."  Rick then turns to me and says "Oh, *you're* the person whose name is in all my costumes!"

Ding-ding-ding-ding-ding-ding-ding-ding!

After a cast party where we spent the entire night talking to each other and one date that weekend (before I had to return to the east coast) it was obvious that this was the man Glynn had been referring to and that somehow we would be together.  Eight months later I was back in Seattle, in the one job in the entire city that was comparable to my job in Washington.  

I do believe in fate.  Through good times and bad we are still together.


----------



## Saxton

Karma!  I knew you guys would appreciate this.  I had a studio booked at BWV in February (had points I just had to use!) but I needed to switch to March and wanted a 1 bedroom instead.  I called member services yesterday and was told that there were no 1 bedrooms available at Boardwalk, Beach Club or Wilderness.  They had availability at Saratoga and Old Key West but I really had my heart set on BWV.  So I was a bit bummed out.  Today I decided to go ahead and book OKW and just for the heck of it I called again asked the woman to check availability at BWV (1 day later, different woman).  She started typing away on the computer, paused for a while, then put me on hold ... magic happened and we now have exactly what we want!!  There are still a few more pieces to this trip puzzle but this is a great start. Maybe this was Disney's Christmas present to me!


----------



## disneynutt1225

Saxton said:
			
		

> magic happened and we now have exactly what we want!!  There are still a few more pieces to this trip puzzle but this is a great start. Maybe this was Disney's Christmas present to me!



Yes, Virginia, there IS a Santa Claus! How nice that you got what you wanted. That was Mickey's personal present to you.


----------



## iankh

Hey there everyone!

I didn't even know there was a gay friendly thread on the DIS boards. I found out about this on the cruise thread.

Well, my partner and I are heading down to WDW on December 31st to celebrate New Year's Eve and have a little vacation.

Next December, 2006 we and a friend are all taking our first Disney Cruise. Don't quite know what to expect on that front.


----------



## True North

Hi everyone!

   Just a quick note!  I am off to the inlaws tonight, and then a tour of Ontario and my parents place for Christmas, and back to Quebec and the inlaws for New Years.  This is going to be a looooooong trip for us.  I love the holidays, but will love getting back home soon. 

   So in case I don't get a chance, I just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas! (Does everyone on our thread celebrate Christmas? If not, happy Chanuka or Kwanza or anything else!) I'm sure I will sneak on sometime, somewhere, but if not I look forward to talking to you all in the new year!

Love always,
     Noah (AKA: True North)


----------



## Viki

Hi guys, my computer crashed (literally, into the floor) two nights ago, so I'm using the old one on dial up and I am, of course, very busy this time of year, but I wanted to check in and say two things. First, I saw Brokeback Mountain yesterday, the tragic lovestory of two cowboys back in the 60s, and it was awesome. Run and see it! Second, please have a happy holiday time.


----------



## TLPL

Hi All! This is my first posting and I hope it show up at the right place. Anyway, my partner of ten years and I are from Canada and we are planning to get married in February. For our honeymoon we have booked a 6 nights 7 days Magic your way plus dining vacation and we are staying at the All Star Movie. My question is: Is it wise to tell them we are going on our honeymoon and plan accordingly? We are both quiet people and don't want to cause a scene, but on the other hand we want it to be special and make the trip memorable, candlelight dinner and all. I am excited and nervous at the same time any suggestions would be appreciated.  

Oh, and Happy Holiday to all of you!

Peter and Lucas


----------



## bubie2.5

Hi iankh and TLPL!!! Welcome!!

TLPL: Congrats!! February is almost here!!! From what I understand Disney is very gay friendly. But maybe you better wait for the responses here.


----------



## PennyW

Hi everyone - we are running around like crazy women trying to finish up Christmas preparations.  I hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## SeattleRedBear

I'm guessing (and this is only a guess) that if you asked for anything "official" (like a wedding package) you would probably be told no (it didn't sound like you were interested in doing that anyway).  But if you happened to mention it when booking a room or making a priority seating, I don't think anything negative would happen and the staff might go out of their way to make it special for you.  Our experiences being an openly gay couple have always been positive.  I'm thinking you might be uncomfortable with having your honeymoon out there for the world to see, but I wonder what (if any) responses you would get if the two of you went to park both wearing Mickey groom's ears?



			
				TLPL said:
			
		

> Hi All! This is my first posting and I hope it show up at the right place. Anyway, my partner of ten years and I are from Canada and we are planning to get married in February. For our honeymoon we have booked a 6 nights 7 days Magic your way plus dining vacation and we are staying at the All Star Movie. My question is: Is it wise to tell them we are going on our honeymoon and plan accordingly? We are both quiet people and don't want to cause a scene, but on the other hand we want it to be special and make the trip memorable, candlelight dinner and all. I am excited and nervous at the same time any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Oh, and Happy Holiday to all of you!
> 
> Peter and Lucas


----------



## nordkin

Just wanted to take the time to wish everyone a wonderful and safe holiday.


----------



## iankh

Has anyone ever done a DCL cruise, and as a gay person what did you think of it? My partner and I have the 4 night booked for December 10th, 2006 and so does a friend.

Any tips?


----------



## StormTigger

iankh said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever done a DCL cruise, and as a gay person what did you think of it? My partner and I have the 4 night booked for December 10th, 2006 and so does a friend.
> 
> Any tips?



Iankh, My partner and I went on the 7 day cruise a couple years ago and I still say it was the best vacation I've ever taken.  The cast was typical Disney cast, they honestly could care less about it, and the other guest on the cruise seemed just as accepting.  We where a little nervous about the dinner arrangment (sharing a table w/ other families), but we had the late sitting, and our table was all adults who treated us like any other couple.  There where also several other gay couples on the cuirse and at least one lesbian couple.  

We (my partner and I, and the lesbian couple - who's names I can't remember   )   closed down the dance club.  We where the only ones there for like the last hour, and for the last song we had the DJ play a slow song so we could dance with our partners ... it was great.  For 7 days, we lived in a "perfectly accepting" world.. did I mention it was great?    

My only tip is request the late dinning (less kids). - OH.. and eat at Palo's - makes for a romantic meal (we did brunch).


----------



## Valentine

I just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Holiday!  Been running around shopping, wrapping, making the meatballs and sauce.. All set now!  Hope everyone has a happy and healthy whatever it is you celebrate!  

Welcome to the new folk on the thread!  Hope you stick around! It's a fun bunch!

kathy


----------



## OrlandoMike

Happy Holidays to Everyone!

Dont forget to watch the Walt Disney World Christmas parade today!

Cheer for the all star Drum Corps!  These are great kids!

It's cloudy with scattered showers here this morning, but my sources tell me it will be warm and sunny for the parade.......Now that's MAGIC!


----------



## TLPL

We are on a budget but still would like to have a romantic time, any suggestion where we should go for a quiet dinner? What is this I read about the "gay-friendly night" at PI?


----------



## iankh

Thanks StormTigger. I was a little nervous about the cruise, though it's something we've wanted to do for a while.

We have requested the late sitting, for precisely the reason you mentioned. A friend is coming with us, so I'm not sure if we'll get our own table or not.


----------



## OrlandoMike

PI on Thursday has always been free to Cast Members, so a lot of them went that night.  It just cought on that Thursday was the unofficial gay night at PI.

As far as a romantic spot...

You can sit at the bar at the California Grill and have apps.  Time it so the fireworks go off, you can also sit at the Sushi Bar and eat light.

The restaurant in the Castle is awfully romantic, but no booze.

Mexico, Morocco, and Canada all have romantic settings.

Good Luck


----------



## iankh

As far as romantic spots go, my partner (of 18 years) and I really like Jikos. In fact we really like the Animal Kingdom Lodge period. It is also nice to sit in their bar, Victoria Falls and have a few bevvies before dinner.

We also are very partial to the Wilderness Lodge, preferrably a room on the top floor, trees view and the dormer style ceiling.

The balconies feel very secluded. We love to just sit out there in the early morning and enjoy our coffee and the quiet.


----------



## nordkin

iankh said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever done a DCL cruise, and as a gay person what did you think of it? My partner and I have the 4 night booked for December 10th, 2006 and so does a friend.
> 
> Any tips?


 
We have been on several Disney cruises and have loved every one of them.  The best advice I can give is just enjoy yourself.  We have never had any problems and have actually met other gay couples on board that we are still friends with.  WE went on the August Panama Canal cruise, met several couples on board, and booked the 11 day Southern Carribean cruise with two other couples while on board.  We have always been treated like any other guest and have never been snubbed by other passengers.  You will have a wonderful time.


----------



## iankh

nordkin said:
			
		

> We have been on several Disney cruises and have loved every one of them. The best advice I can give is just enjoy yourself. We have never had any problems and have actually met other gay couples on board that we are still friends with. WE went on the August Panama Canal cruise, met several couples on board, and booked the 11 day Southern Carribean cruise with two other couples while on board. We have always been treated like any other guest and have never been snubbed by other passengers. You will have a wonderful time.



Nordkin - thanks! I feel much better. Our friends think we're nuts to be going on a Disney cruise instead of a gay cruise, but then they think it's odd that we own points in DVC. It's only in the past year that I've had any interest in trying a cruise and then spent about 6 months trying to convince my partner to try it.


----------



## nordkin

iankh said:
			
		

> Nordkin - thanks! I feel much better. Our friends think we're nuts to be going on a Disney cruise instead of a gay cruise, but then they think it's odd that we own points in DVC. It's only in the past year that I've had any interest in trying a cruise and then spent about 6 months trying to convince my partner to try it.


 
Gay cruises can be very expensive, although Disney is not cheap.  There are lots of gays who would not dream of going on vacation with non gays, but in my opinion they are the losers.  They are the same people who cry for equality, but they in turn practice their own form of discrimination.  As my partner just pointed out it is fine to want to be with others like yourself, but do not judge those that do not care and just want to enjoy themselves.


----------



## Valentine

Okay...trying this out.. here is a pic (I hope! ) of me and my nephew from Yesterday.. it's the same little guy from my siggie! Wow.. he is getting soooo big!


----------



## Valentine

WOW.. Now that I have the hang of it.. here is a post of one of my "kiddies" (Peanut)    I have to catch up with the rest of you! LOL!!


----------



## RickinNYC

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE NEW AND OLD MEMBERS OF THIS THREAD!

Sorry for just popping in like this but I wanted to wish all the best for the season and the happiest of new years!


----------



## iankh

nordkin said:
			
		

> Gay cruises can be very expensive, although Disney is not cheap. There are lots of gays who would not dream of going on vacation with non gays, but in my opinion they are the losers. They are the same people who cry for equality, but they in turn practice their own form of discrimination. As my partner just pointed out it is fine to want to be with others like yourself, but do not judge those that do not care and just want to enjoy themselves.



Somehow a gay cruise just holds no appeal for us. I'm not sure why, but we have no desire to do one.

Regarding expense, I have heard they are expensive too. I don't think the price we got for the DCL cruise is that bad. It was $589 per person for a 4-night cruise, inside cabin. What was also a deal was it was the same price for the friend coming with us who has his own cabin. No extra single supplement. 

Just in case we hate the cruise, we're going to go to WDW for 5 nights after the cruise.


----------



## iankh

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE NEW AND OLD MEMBERS OF THIS THREAD!
> 
> Sorry for just popping in like this but I wanted to wish all the best for the season and the happiest of new years!



Happy Holidays!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I'm back. I hope everyone had a WONDERFUL holiday season this year. I also hope you all got what you most desired.   

I love Christmas time, but I am thankful that I no longer have to listen to Christmas music the entire time I am at work.



I love this time of year. It's almost New Years!


----------



## RickinNYC

iankh said:
			
		

> Somehow a gay cruise just holds no appeal for us. I'm not sure why, but we have no desire to do one.
> 
> Regarding expense, I have heard they are expensive too. I don't think the price we got for the DCL cruise is that bad. It was $589 per person for a 4-night cruise, inside cabin. What was also a deal was it was the same price for the friend coming with us who has his own cabin. No extra single supplement.
> 
> Just in case we hate the cruise, we're going to go to WDW for 5 nights after the cruise.



Totally agree.  Like you, Joe and I have no interest in a gay cruise.  Plus, the added expense just to do so is kind of silly in my opinion.


----------



## Hazy

iankh-

That is a great price for the cruise!  What sailing date are you going on?
I have also been on a Disney Cruise, and have never had any problems or strange looks. 
Go, you will have a blast!

Hazy


----------



## SparklieSunShine

I used to want to go on an Olivia cruise, but I love Disney cruises so much I couldn't bare to cruise with anyone else. I don't think discrimination is a big issue with Disney. I don't know anyone who has had a problem and I have asked many many people. I actually would go as far as saying I felt a warm vibe from people when me and the mrs. were down there.

Just another reason Disney is so awesome.


----------



## iankh

Hazy said:
			
		

> iankh-
> 
> That is a great price for the cruise!  What sailing date are you going on?
> I have also been on a Disney Cruise, and have never had any problems or strange looks.
> Go, you will have a blast!
> 
> Hazy



Hazy,

We're booked for the 12/10/2006 4-night. I got 4 different quotes and it was amazing how much higher the other ones were, about $1000 for the 3 of us. Funny enough, it was Dreams Unlimited, the sponsor of the cruise forum that got us the great price.   

  If anyone else is sailing on this date, let me know!


----------



## RubyshoesNM

Happy Holidays to guys as well! All the best to everyone in the New Year!
Hey, is their any GLBT folks or other singles going on the Jan. 7 "Magic" sailing????
Feel free to e-mail me.
Scott (RubyshoesNM)


----------



## Hazy

That is a fantastic deal!  Don't let that booking fall through!  The ship looks beautiful during the Holidays! As does Castaway Cay!

Hazy


----------



## iankh

Hazy said:
			
		

> That is a fantastic deal!  Don't let that booking fall through!  The ship looks beautiful during the Holidays! As does Castaway Cay!
> 
> Hazy



Our deposits are in and this is solid! We are ON for 12/10/2006 --- can you believe that this is a year away!


----------



## OrlandoMike

We have taken numerous Disney cruises, and I have a tendency to feel "out of place" very easily.   I have never felt anything but comfortable on the Disney ships!  The staff, my table mates, everyone treated me just like Joe Blow USA!  The staff in the lounges did get a little annoying late at night thought......always asking where the other half was!  LOL  (The other half can be quite entertaining when he wants to be)  


I think at Disney people realize that were all here for the same thing...Magic!

Two other things...did anyone catch the Disney parade on Christmas?   My drum corps kids got cut down to about 8 seconds, oh well, but other than that I thought it was a decent program.

And the other thing, did anyone else notice the "lifestyle" thread going on in the adult section?   Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Valentine

A cruise.. sounds WONDERFUL!!! Have a fabulous time!!!  

Yeah.. saw that Lifestyle thread trying to happen.. AND if you go into the "Any couples Going thread" you will see the same individual trying to get something started there also!! LOL!!! 

Okay... I am going to try this one more time... BUT set a definite date.. How about January 3rd at Rose & Crown 5 pm for Drinks?  Mini Meet? Anyone up for it .. or is another date better?

Kathy


----------



## TLPL

Ok since the first discovery of this board on the 24th, I have not been able to stop myself from keep coming back and read every single new post. I think I am officially addicted.
I thought I got my honeymoon trip itinerary all figured out, but now it has been completely changed. 20 times over! LOL
Oh any other couple going to be on vacationing Feb 6-12??


----------



## disneynutt1225

Hey everyone! Hope you all had happy holidays! I have some exciting news - I FINALLY got my wedding dress yesterday! (Well, the deposit was put down anyway). I'm so excited - my mother and I went, and it was the first dress I tried on. I'm surprised no tears were shed, but somehow we managed. Now I have to find bridesmaid dresses....but we're getting there!

Anyway, just wanted to pop in and share the news. Hope you all have a very happy New Year - anyone have any exciting plans? I'm lucky if I make it to the ball drop, LOL.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Kathy, Janurary 3rd, what day of the week is that?  I can always be tempted to meet at EPCOT!  LOL


----------



## Valentine

that would be a Tuesday Mike... and it would be a pleasure to meet you as well as some of our other family friends here!    I know there are a few of us planning to be down there this week.... and with the holidays and all it seems to be harder to put together a mini meet.. but it can't hurt to keep trying   so... any other takers? 

Kathy


----------



## True North

Hi everyone!

I wanted to just pop in and say a quick hello! We survived Christmas, and are now heading off to my in-laws for New Years / Christmas part 3.  I am getting worried that Mark is becoming the most spoiled kid in the world.  He is the first grandchild on both sides, and he has a lot of aunts that want to buy him things.  I don't know if it will all fit in our little place!

I just wanted to say a big hello to all the new people!  I almost didn't recognize the thread!  I don't have a trip for another 10 months yet I am addicted too. TLPL, it is just too easy!

Well, I should run off, maybe check this "lifestyles" thread I have head about before I go to bed.


----------



## iankh

Valentine said:
			
		

> Okay... I am going to try this one more time... BUT set a definite date.. How about January 3rd at Rose & Crown 5 pm for Drinks? Mini Meet? Anyone up for it .. or is another date better?



Kathy --- We'll be down there from the 31st and leave on the 4th. Meeting up on the 3rd will work for us.

Ian


----------



## Saxton

Kathy - I would love to be at another mini-DIS meet (especially at the Rose and Crown again!) but I don't know if it will be possible since I have a lot of family activities this trip ... but Mike never met up with us last time and if I recall correctly he said he had some good gossip for us ... either that or maybe it was something to do with stuffed olives.  I'll try to meet up with everyone.

Noah - since it's still the Christmas season I wanted to tell you that when you go next year you absolutely have to go to the Christmas Store at DTD and get an ornament for Mark (and maybe an ornament for the whole family).  They also personalize them in the MK but the store at DTD is great to walk around and they really do beautiful work.

Disneynutt - please be kind when picking out bridesmaid dresses ... stay away from anything that might have been used in Gone With the Wind! 

It's always great to see our group growing, welcome to the newbies.


----------



## disneynutt1225

Saxton said:
			
		

> Disneynutt - please be kind when picking out bridesmaid dresses ... stay away from anything that might have been used in Gone With the Wind!



But I really had my heart set on something "poufy" with large butt bows!!!   j/k


----------



## joanjett1976

Well, well: this place has been happening!

Welcome to all the new members  

Me and Val are leaving Friday morning...Had to take her to the emergency room this morning as a rather inconsiderate stomach flu is trying to keep her from WDW! She's a trooper: after fainting and spending the day in the emergency room, she is still talking about ADR's and room requests!

For the mini-meet, this is our trip schedule if that helps at all:

30- Epcot/MK (Dinner San Angell Inn)
31-MGM (Dinner Brown Derby)
1-Epcot/MK (Dinner Artist Pointe)
2-MK/PI (It's My Birthday!!!) (Dinner California Grill)
3-AKL (Dinner Jiko)
4-AKL/MGM/Downtown Disney (Dinner House Of Blues)

Head count: who will be there: us, valentine....???


----------



## iankh

joanjett1976 said:
			
		

> Well, well: this place has been happening!
> 
> Welcome to all the new members
> 
> Me and Val are leaving Friday morning...Had to take her to the emergency room this morning as a rather inconsiderate stomach flu is trying to keep her from WDW! She's a trooper: after fainting and spending the day in the emergency room, she is still talking about ADR's and room requests!
> 
> For the mini-meet, this is our trip schedule if that helps at all:
> 
> 30- Epcot/MK (Dinner San Angell Inn)
> 31-MGM (Dinner Brown Derby)
> 1-Epcot/MK (Dinner Artist Pointe)
> 2-MK/PI (It's My Birthday!!!) (Dinner California Grill)
> 3-AKL (Dinner Jiko)
> 4-AKL/MGM/Downtown Disney (Dinner House Of Blues)
> 
> Head count: who will be there: us, valentine....???



Well, here the scoop on us, Me (Ian) and my partner Sukie arrive on the 31st, staying a BCV.  We really don't have much of a plan but here it is so far:

31 Dec - Dinner at Boma at 8 PM (He who shall be obeyed insisted on Boma his favorite, vegetarian friendly restaurant.
1 Jan - We planned to go to MK. No dinner plans yet
2 Jan - Epcot with dinner and San Angel
3 Jan  - Open right now
4 Jan - Head back to Chicago

We're really very flexible and open for anything. Would love to meet up with other people.


----------



## iankh

Ok folks, sounds like we are all leaving pretty soon for WDW, time to go into queen planning mode.

Sukie and I would love to meet other people from these boards. We thought we were the only 2 bizarre gay people who regularly need a dose of Disney, our adult Ridilin as we call it.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I'm usually pretty flexable.....I get out of work shortly after sundown usually.  I also have Sun, Mon, and Tuesdays off unless we are hammered, which we have been the past two weeks.  I can get to Rose and Crown in a flash after work, or anywhere in the world for that matter.  You guys are on vacation, you decide.  Just let me know.


----------



## bubie2.5

We're leaving for Orlando on friday monday, but we won't be going to WDW until the 4th (to avoid the crowds). We'll be there until the 15th.

Does anyone know how's the weather going to be like? I "think" I should start packing tomorrow.


----------



## Saxton

TLPL - Hi neighbor!  

JoanJett - just curious ... how long does it take you guys to get to Orlando?  I was just wondering because it takes me just over 2 hours from Buffalo and you are a 'bit' further north!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Bubie,

I've been down here 12 years now, and my blood has thinned!  I get cold easily!  The weather the past two weeks has been nice during the day (Shorts, thicker shirt) and cool in the evenings (Still shorts and a sweatshirt).  A

If you throw in a hooded sweatshirt you should be fine, but check the Internet weather sites the day before you leave just to be sure.  It's also nice to have that sweatshirt for those restaurants that have the air blasting!


----------



## bubie2.5

Thanks Mike, I'm in the Caribbean, so anything below "hellish hot" it's enough to make me feel like I have hypothermia.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Then thow in a parka girlfriend!  Seriously thought, I've been sitting outside on the patio tonight in shorts and a golf shirt, and I am fine.


----------



## bubie2.5

Thanks Mike!!! I'm getting nervous. I better go find the suitcases.

BTW, I just saw the Burger King commercial with the giant King that king freaks me out!!!!!!!


----------



## Valentine

Scccccrrrreeeeeecccchhhhh... Halt.. It's Gen's BD on the 2nd??? PI?? Hmmmmm.. shoud we move the meet or add a 2nd one?? LOL!!!  We have got to get in on the BD Celebrations!!   I hope Val is feeling better!!!   So.. what does everyone think?  the 2nd at PI or the 3rd at Rose & Crown.. or Both?  Hmmmmm????


----------



## OrlandoMike

Someone's having a Birthday?  The party has been moved to Pleasure Island!  For God's sake......this is the gay thread after all!    We can all meet at the Adventure's Club!


----------



## Valentine

What do you  say Birthday Girl!??   Hmmmm??


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Joan- Have a great time at the California Grill! I loved it there.


----------



## TLPL

True North: What a cute baby you have! Where can i get one of those?  (now Lucas and I are finally getting married....whats's next?)
Saxton: Hello neighbor! I see you are going to WDW in Feb 06 as Lucas and I on our HM, would you like to go out for dinner one night?


----------



## iankh

TLPL said:
			
		

> True North: What a cute baby you have! Where can i get one of those?  (now Lucas and I are finally getting married....whats's next?)
> Saxton: Hello neighbor! I see you are going to WDW in Feb 06 as Lucas and I on our HM, would you like to go out for dinner one night?



Now how do I get to become Canadian so my partner of 18 years and I can get married?


----------



## Saxton

TLPL said:
			
		

> Saxton: Hello neighbor! I see you are going to WDW in Feb 06 as Lucas and I on our HM, would you like to go out for dinner one night?


 
Peter - thanks for the offer ... are you sure you want to spend time with anyone else on your honeymoon???  Actually, I need to update my signature - I just switched the Feb. trip to March so I won't be down there then.  Isn't it ironic that people come to the Falls for honeymoons (and vacations) and we do anything we can to get to warm weather!


----------



## Saxton

Valentine said:
			
		

> Scccccrrrreeeeeecccchhhhh... Halt.. It's Gen's BD on the 2nd??? PI?? Hmmmmm.. shoud we move the meet or add a 2nd one?? LOL!!! We have got to get in on the BD Celebrations!! I hope Val is feeling better!!! So.. what does everyone think? the 2nd at PI or the 3rd at Rose & Crown.. or Both? Hmmmmm????


 
Kathy - I have to say that you're doing a mighty fine job of organizing everything while Viki is MIA.  Won't she be surprised at all the activity on the thread when she finally gets her laptop repaired?!  I hope I can meet up with you guys - if not, have a few drinks in my honor.


----------



## iankh

Okay - so we are meeting at the Rose and Crown at 5PM on the 3rd? My partner and I will be there!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Sounds good to me....but Mom always says "It's 5:00 somewhere, so I may be a little early!  

On another note, for those of you who read the regular page.

If you ever come into my location and I take a chair from your table (we do this constantly, every day!)  Don' let it ruin your day!


----------



## Saxton

Mike - I read that post and being of Irish ancestry I began to feel offended, but then I thought no, I'll just have another pint of Guiness and relax (while I'm stealing empty chairs from people ).


----------



## OrlandoMike

God, can you imagine if that would have happened to her in a Gay bar?


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:
			
		

> God, can you imagine if that would have happened to her in a Gay bar?


 
Or worse ... an Irish Gay bar!!! 

Oooh ... I have to put that on my list if I get back to Ireland again - hit some gay pubs.  Everyone at the pubs was quite friendly (and polite!) but I just realized that I never went to a gay bar there.  And they have lots of stools rather than chairs ... but no stealing!


----------



## Valentine

Okay.. 5 pm on the 3rd at Rose & Crown.. and I think a little PI action on the 2nd is due and in order to celebrate with the BD Girl.. Hmmmm... I hope that Val is feeling okay.... Ms. Jett is missing in action!!! I hope as many of us that can be there are there.. it would great to meet everyone in person!

Oh... and... I thought I was the only one who was Disturbed by the chair thing...  Oh well... to each his own button...

Kathy


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Happy *early* New Year Everyone!!!!!!!!!

I hope those of you who are in Disney have a great time down there and for those of you who aren't I hope you have a lovely time partying where you feel the most happy.


----------



## jamieandben

To all have Happy and safe New Years!


----------



## iankh

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## icebrat001

I'm back, here are a couple of scans. http://cards.webshots.com/invite/pickup/110139794Jfzw/album/531957056xhBfQy


----------



## Saxton

icebrat001 said:
			
		

> I'm back, here are a couple of scans. http://cards.webshots.com/invite/pickup/110139794Jfzw/album/531957056xhBfQy


 
Wait a minute ... something is wrong, I only see shoes in one picture!  Welcome back, looks like you had fun.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Malaysia 

Welcome home!  WOW  The pics are great!  You two look Fabulus!  Two thumbs up!  (But we do need some more shoe shots!)   

Glad your home, and assuming you had a great time by the smiles!

Mike


----------



## nordkin

You two look great and from the smiles I assume you enjoyed yourself.  Like the others said, where are the shoes?


----------



## disneynutt1225

Malaysia, welcome home! Great pics too!

Happy New Year everyone!!!!!


----------



## Valentine

Welcome home Malaysia!  Hope you gals had a fabulous time!! Great pics!!  

Well.. I am sitting here in the airport now myself waiting to take off to see the Mouse!   I hope Gen & Val made it off okay..  Didn't hear from them before they left.. so hopefully they will be meeting us for a drink on the 3rd!!  

Happy & Healthy New year to everyone..I will be writing a Live report.... so... I will be checking in with everyone... Till then .... Everyone be safe!!

Kathy


----------



## PennyW

Kathy - have a wonderful time!  I hope you all get to meet up at the Rose and Crown.  It should be tradition whenever any of us are there at the same time!

Malaysia - wonderful pictures!  Looks like you had a great time.  We want details!

Happy New Year's eve everyone!  Can't wait to see Dick Clark tonight.  Hopefully, he won't be a cardboard cut-out.

Tomorrow it's time for black-eyed peas, cornbread, and greens!  Is this just a southern thing, or does everyone partake of this strange tradition?

Penny


----------



## icebrat001

Kathy, I hope you have a good trip.

Penny- Wow, that really is some southern food, dear SO would love to have dinner at your house, I don't know how to  make that stuff, well, I can make the cornbread, thanks to Jiffy  

To everyone else - lol, I don't think we got any shoe pictures. All the pictures from the camera are still on the cameras and on the ibook, I haven't transfered anything yet. I became very ill, along with half the ship on the last day and now I have the worst migraine ever so it will probably be a couple of days before I get up a review and the rest of the pictures.

Happy New Years to Everyone!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Just got home from work, and boy it's a mess at the world today!  All four parks are packed, and I mean PACKED!   Glad I got out when I did.  Guests at my location were pretty decent to us, but we kept hearing horror stories from other areas of WDW.  Why do people go to Disney on a major holiday and then complain about the lines? Geesh!  

Have to wake the other half up at 8:00 so we can go to a small party, then tomorrow it's corned beef and cabbage for me (German thing) and black eyed peas also now that I'm a southern boy.

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Mike


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well I got home in time to watch Dick Clark, anyone else watch him?  What did you think?


----------



## Viki

Hi all! Happy New Year. I'm jumping on this old girl (old laptop!) just for a few moments to say hi; still no word on when I'll get my new one back, besides the standard "7-10" business days and it sure is putting a cramp in my business!

Sue, you're right, it is so great to see this thread alive and active and I love the idea of making the Rose and Crown THE place for our dis-meets.

MIke: I didn't get a chance to see Dick Clark (too busy watching a Godfather marathon), but I did hear him - he sounds like he's doing his very best.

For today, after I get back from work (church), it's a big family gathering on Gwen's side hosted here, with ham and all the trimmings, including Gwen's own, homemade watermelon martinis (ooh-la-la).

Gotta run. Have a  great one.


----------



## Valentine

Happy New year Everyone!! Just checking in from Saratoga Springs! I just got in from the Magic Kingdom.. they had EMH tonight.. the park was open till 3 am!! UGH!! i only stayed till around 2....ONLY!! LOL!! I was there for NYE also,. it was FABULOUS!! Not at all the nightmare I expected.. that is until I walked out of the park at around 1 and saw a sea of humanity everywhere i looked.. the monorail apparently had broken down,.. and the only way to get people to the parking lot was the Ferry... WOW.. what a mess.. there were people everywhere... they started running busses to the parking lot.. but man oh man. I felt very bad for those folks.. the lines were indescribable.. at least 2 hours waiting time... I decided right there to hoof it on over to the Contemporary and grab myself a cab!  That worked out just dandy... and I was home in under 1/2 hour!  and met a nice couple in the process when I offered to share my cab so they wouldn't have to wait.. I have some great photos.. but obviously will wait till tomorrow to upload them.. i am beat... well.. I was just checking in.. and if there is anyone else here now that is checkign in also, the meet is still on for the 3rd at the Rose & Crown.. 5 pm.. Mike I hope you can join us!!!!   

Happy New year Again!!  

Kathy


----------



## Valentine

Oh.. and HAPPY BIRTHDAY Gen!  Hope you are having a great time also!  I will keep my eyes open for you two at PI later... Hope you have a great day! 

Kathy


----------



## Hazy

Thanks for checking in Kathy!! Keep us posted on how your trip is going.  I love reading trip reports!

Hazy


----------



## OrlandoMike

I did a ton of yard work today, including taking down the lights, removing a 4 foot tall cactus (ouch) and moving a five foot ficus tree, I will be ready for that drink tomorrow!


----------



## Valentine

Okay.. here are some photos that I have uploaded.... I hope to take some tomorrow of the gang all together.. hopefully they will all show up! LOL!!!

This is the castle on NYE.. during the Holiday Wishes fireworks


----------



## Valentine

Here is another one at 3am last night at the Magic Kingdom... from the train station...


----------



## RickinNYC

Wow, a guy leaves for a week and misses tons of posts!

Hope you all had a great holiday and New Year!  We did the family thing, then stayed in for New Year's Eve, watching a Kolchak marathon and eating good bad food.

So what's everyone's new year's resolutions?  Anyone?  Anyone?  Bueller?


----------



## T&KHayes

Happy New Year everyone!  Sorry been off so long....you know holidays...and then I've been sick the last week. Think I am finally getting a little better so it's off to work. 

Looks like I have a LOT of reading to catch up on here! lol

Hope everyone's well!  And my resolution is to quit smoking...DP already quit 3 weeks ago! Yayyy for her!!!  Anyone else?  Bueller....Bueller.....Bueller......


----------



## aunts2topher

Only 56 days 'til we go back Home!

Just wanted to pop in to say "hi" -- need a little   Magic to get through the winter   and came across this board/thread.   

We became DVC members Sep 2005 (BWV) and promptly used our points for a honeymoon cruise next year (10/06), so its back to the Pop Century for this year!

Looking forward to chatting and getting to know folks here. 

Ali


----------



## PennyW

Welcome Beth and Ali   

Hope everyone is having a good 2006 so far.  I had to go back to work today, and am just not in the mood for it.  I really need another trip to WDW to plan!

Resolutions for me - exercise and eat healthier (I'm a pizza junkie)

Linda's hopefully will be to quit smoking!


----------



## Hazy

Hi All!

It is cold, raining, and we had a little snow here in Jersey today! YUK!  

I really am in the mood to plan my next trip down to WDW.  Does anyone know if they still do the Easter Parade at the Magic Kingdom, or if there is anything done up for Easter?

Thanks for your help!

Hazy


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well I missed the meet at Rose and Crown today, had to go to court.  Long story, but the cliff note version is messy divorce and we are the gay uncles who keep getting hauled in for character statements.  Funny, cant adopt in this state, but we can testify as "Character Witnesses".  Oh well!

As far as the question on the Easter Parade, Disney no longer runs it, but they do decorate a little.


----------



## RubyshoesNM

Hazy - Sorry the weather sucks right now for you. We actually got rain all day on Monday here in the Desert (Palm Springs) but it's back to normal now with bright sunshine and about 75. Hope everyones New Year is starting off with a bang! We leave this Saturday for the 7 day Cruise on the Magic. It should be a blast.
Scott


----------



## Hazy

Thanks for the info Mike.  I loved it when they showed the Easter Parade on TV.  It is too bad they don't still do the parade in the Magic Kingdom.  

Sure Scott....rub in the nice weather you have!! LOL!!! You are going to have a blast on the Magic!  I love sailing in the Disney ships.  I am really looking forward to my next cruise! Take LOTS of pictures and post some, ok?

Hazy


----------



## iankh

Hi everyone, we're back in Chicago after 4 nights in WDW. We turned up at the Rose and Crown, yesterday, the 3rd, and kept our eyes peeled. Did anyone else show up?

The first day was rather hectic. We had a 7:20 AM flight from Chicago Midway which meant we had to get up at 3:00 AM. We arrived early at the Beach Club Villas. Our first stay there. We prefer the seclusion of our home resport, the Wilderness Lodge Villas, but really liked for this trip being so centrally located. We go a room right away, at about 12:30 and so started a bit of running around. Over to Epcot to get our annual passes and then clear across the part to the main gate to pick up our Disney Dining Experience cards. Epcot was a zoo! We were glad to get our business taken care of and escape.

We had a nice New Year's Eve down there. We had a great dinner at Boma, then returned to the Beach Club Villas and walked over to the Boardwalk, to watch fireworks from both Epcot and MGM. Then back to our studio and champagne on the balcony. It was all in all a nice relaxing trip.

Well, this is it for us ... no WDW trips until next December when we and a friend take a DCL cruise followed by 6 nights in WDW.


----------



## RubyshoesNM

Does anyone know anything about a nude beach on St. Maarten's called "Orient" something????
Scott


----------



## MissMichelle

iankh said:
			
		

> . It was all in all a nice relaxing trip.
> 
> Well, this is it for us ... no WDW trips until next December when we and a friend take a DCL cruise followed by 6 nights in WDW.



Sounds like a great time! I am getting so jealous---39 days still feels like forever!!!  LOL


----------



## Valentine

I was there... I didn't see anyone!  I figured you all would recognize me since I had put my pic up here! Oh Well.... Maybe next time!  I was the one standing at one of the tables in the bar writing out postcards! LOL!! I waited till almost 6pm.... but then moved on since it seemed noone was showing!  Glad you had a good time!  I am still here.. last night at SSR... moving over to the Boardwalk for the weekend!  It is getting COOOOOLLLLLLDDDDD Down here.. I just opened my patio door and Brrrrrrr.... Well.. Off to get my coaster fix.. I am headed over to Universal for th emorning... Catch you all later!

Kathy


----------



## iankh

Valentine said:
			
		

> I was there... I didn't see anyone!  I figured you all would recognize me since I had put my pic up here! Oh Well.... Maybe next time!  I was the one standing at one of the tables in the bar writing out postcards! LOL!! I waited till almost 6pm.... but then moved on since it seemed noone was showing!  Glad you had a good time!  I am still here.. last night at SSR... moving over to the Boardwalk for the weekend!  It is getting COOOOOLLLLLLDDDDD Down here.. I just opened my patio door and Brrrrrrr.... Well.. Off to get my coaster fix.. I am headed over to Universal for th emorning... Catch you all later!
> 
> Kathy



I've only seen the current picture in your signature.

We were probably standing right next to each other. We were waiting near the restaurant. Well, then, next time.


----------



## Viki

Hey, guys, I wanted you all to know that we've started a new board here on the Disboards called Gay and Lesbian at Disney. Please come visit.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Viki said:
			
		

> Hey, guys, I wanted you all to know that we've started a new board here on the Disboards called Gay and Lesbian at Disney. Please come visit.



She forgot one little detail, though- guess who the mods are?

Your very own Viki along with RickinNYC!!!


----------



## RickinNYC

Hope you all feel free to visit the new board!  It'd be great to see you all there!


----------



## Viki

Hi all! Rick and I decided to move this thread to our new home where we hope it will be maintained and cherished as we also blossom out and do some new things.

What I can't believe is that I actually figured out how to get the move done. Big Sigh! Especially given that I'm still on my loaner -a PC when I've always been a MAC girl.

In any event, with Pete, the other mods, Rick, and all of you I have high hopes for how we can expand the awesome community that sprung up and was nurtured  by this thread.

Please keep it coming.


----------



## joanjett1976

Well, here I am! Back at work, 24 hours after leaving the world! 

I apologize for my pre-trip absence from the boards. I played nurse for a few days: we had our patient up and going for four Tower Of Terror trips in less than 2 days!

Many sorries for not making the meet at Rose & Crown.  

I'll put up a trip report with pics over the weekend!

See you all on the new board!


----------



## Saxton

Hi gang!  I'm still here in WDW - heading home tomorrow.  Great to see that we have our own board!!  It's been a busy trip with my mom and 2 nieces but everyone has had fun.  Kathy - I didn't have much time to check in but we could have done dueling live reports, me from OKW and you from SSR.


----------



## Valentine

Hey all... Great news about the board!! I was hoping that would happen!!  I am still here in Disney.. moving over to the Boardwalk this afternoon.  Sorry we all missed each other!  I was so excited when I had to move my trip to the first week in Jan since so many of us were going to be there.. but... as they say.. there is always a next time!  

Gen.. I had your dvd's with me! LOL!! I will have to mail them to you now..Glad to hear Val is much better and was able to TOT so much!

Vik & Rick.. congrats on the Mod duties!!!

Iankh..I can't believe we didn't radar each other! LOL!! Yes.. I was standing near the restaurant also... inside the bar... right near the serving area!  Glad you had a good time!

Saxton.. yes.. that would have been fun... except I didnt' do as much surfing as i thought I would... Oh.. well.. guess I will have to do a real trip report now.. and I have to catch up on Vik's report.. IF she has continued it!! LOL!!

Well.. i am off... have a great weekend everyone!!

kathy


----------



## Valentine

had to post again.. cause I didn't want to leave with my post count being three 6's!

LOL!!!


----------



## Viki

Valentine said:
			
		

> . Oh.. well.. guess I will have to do a real trip report now.. and I have to catch up on Vik's report.. IF she has continued it!! LOL!!
> 
> Well.. i am off... have a great weekend everyone!!
> 
> kathy


 
Yes, you will, by my count you now owe us TWO!

And (sheepishly) no I haven't - I'm still working on a loaner and while they've copied some of my files over on to it somehow 700 disney photos didn't make the cut!


----------



## Valentine

ha! Ha!  Leave it to you Vik to keep track!! LOL!! I don't think my OLD brain can remember back that far! AND to make matters worse.. we just got the rights to do Ms. Saigon.. so... Auditions start tomorrow night followed by a pretty gruesome rehearsal schedule! UGH!! But.. ah.. gotta love theatre!  

Kathy


----------



## Viki

Well, in honor of my 800th Disboard post, and with a dirty martini firmly in my grip, I thought I would reach down and pull the Gay-friendly thread out of obscurity. I couldn't think of a better place to post it.Happy trails, everyone!


----------



## Dakota_Lynn

Jeez, I never even knew this thread was here!  Is it too late to join the party?


----------



## Viki

Welcome all! Yes, we even have a whole board to post on now, so please check out the other threads!


----------



## SeattleRedBear

tallguy said:
			
		

> Hi all! I'm new here. Thought I might try Disney in Fla. later this winter for the first time. Interested to see that it's gay friendly. I had a terrible experience at another park once.


I assume that park was not a Disney park!  Welcome to the gay forum and to the DISboards.


----------



## Dakota_Lynn

Viki said:
			
		

> Welcome all! Yes, we even have a whole board to post on now, so please check out the other threads!



OMG, I had no idea!  When did that happen?


----------



## gayminnie

What the heck happened to my post?  I join up, say hello and it gets deleted?  What did I say?  I demand an apology.  

What a bunch of snobs!


----------



## gayminnie

And who are you to be changing my avatar?  Do you have a problem with Goths?  For Gays you're not that tolerant are you?  My Goth friends who are straight are more tolerant than you. Even if straight they accept other life styles.


----------



## Viki

gayminnie said:
			
		

> And who are you to be changing my avatar? Do you have a problem with Goths? For Gays you're not that tolerant are you? My Goth friends who are straight are more tolerant than you. Even if straight they accept other life styles.


 
I've e-mailed you privately, let's take this conversation private.


----------



## fadaknet

I'm Sorry .....


----------



## bubie2.5

Dakota_Lynn said:
			
		

> OMG, I had no idea!  When did that happen?



Hi DL!!!


----------



## Valentine

Welcome to all the newbies!   Nice to see more new faces in the crowd! 

Jump on in and get this party/thread started! 

Kathy


----------



## tmorse65

Welcome Gayminnie.  I don't know what the posts were about, but just wanted to say that I think Goths are cool.


----------



## Viki

Hi, friends, I felt the need to check in and say hi to you all so I thought this might be a good thread to use. 

Since my father's funeral and getting back form CT I've been very, very busy with work. Finally, last night, I preached a big, big gig and now I can finally breathe. Alas, just as I finally get a wee bit of freedom, Gwen takes off for a long weekend. I'm proud of her though. She's going to Baltimore to be trained in animal rescue following disasters. She'll be working long, hard days between now and Sunday, but when she comes out on the other end she'll be prepared to be called up to go wherever she's needed. That's my girl. I know we have lots of animal lovers on this board so you all know what a great thing this is.

The kids and I will miss her, and our border collies are already feeling very needy. She's their packmaster and they are not so keen on sharing her with pigs, snakes, and whatever other animal life are hung up.

In the meantime I'm thick in the midst of preparing our August trip to AKL and I've never had it so good. We're staying concierge and all I've have to do is make those oh so hard decisions of whether we want to move from beside the pool on any given evening and then mail in our requests when we decide we do. Ah, that's the life.

So far we're taking both safaris, having our anniversary dinner at Victoria and Alberts, getting together with my family, who all live locally, at Jiko for dinner, making sure we get to the Adventurer's Club at least twice, and we certainly hope to hook up with any of you who will down there during our stay - including Orlando Mike! Of course we also want to spend at least one lost afternoon at Mexico's outdoor cantina, dashing back and forth between margaritas and fast past soarin rides.

Have a good one!


----------



## IlluminationsUK

Viki, 

Big applause from this animal lover to Gwen, we need more people like her in this world.

Also, had to say how insanely jealous I am that you guys are going to Victoria and Alberts on your anniversary trip, I showed my DP a sample menu the other day and all I got was "hmmm, looks a bit fancy for me" *sigh*, guess I'll have to keep working on her for that one!

Sam


----------



## disneynutt1225

Viki, 

It's so wonderful that Gwen is training to do animal rescue - it's something DFi and I have talked about doing, but I don't think I have the gumption to do it. Congratulations to her! I hope you both have a wonderful trip, I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Viki

Thanks, guys, you're both right, she is the best and I am one lucky woman to have had her for a partner the last twenty years. We've been through all the usual ups and downs long-term couples survive, but we always come out stronger. We've now reached the time in our lives where our teens are right on the edge of maturity (and are terrific human beings) and so we both feel free to pursue our careers and avocations - both of which take us out of town - more fully. After worship this morning the kids and I saw "V for Vendetta" (or some such title) and caught dinner. Gwen called at some point and said she should be home by 10 PM or so, so the puppies and I are ladies in waiting 

Yes, even though we are both big disney addicts, we've saved certain experiences for special times. Victoria and Alberts is one we've saved specifically for the 20th anniversary. We figure we'll try the chefs table when we hit 25 years!

Hey, Mike, if you're around I just wanted you to know that I am currently sipping my first peach martini - not a dirty, but not bad.


----------



## Viki

Is the confetti falling? Are noisemakers blaring? This is, after all, my 1000th post. Yikes. I am soooo proud. And I couldn't think of any better place to post it than the good old gay-friendly thread.


----------



## True North

Viki said:
			
		

> Is the confetti falling? Are noisemakers blaring? This is, after all, my 1000th post. Yikes. I am soooo proud. And I couldn't think of any better place to post it than the good old gay-friendly thread.



I can beleave I ignored this thread for so long!  I guess I am 36 posts late now, but congratulations Viki!  I can only dream of someday having as many as you!   Did you do anything special to celebrate??  I think if I ever told DH I we needed to go out for dinner to celebrate my post count on the DIS I would be officially kicked off the computer for life.


----------



## Viki

True North said:
			
		

> I can beleave I ignored this thread for so long!  I guess I am 36 posts late now, but congratulations Viki!  I can only dream of someday having as many as you!   Did you do anything special to celebrate??  I think if I ever told DH I we needed to go out for dinner to celebrate my post count on the DIS I would be officially kicked off the computer for life.



Ain't it the truth!


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

Eep, I forgot about this thread!  Haven't looked at it in months!  I have no hope of catching up, so I'll do this-

Congrats on all of the cool stuff that happened to you guys in the past sixty or so pages!  That rocks!

Aww, so sorry to hear about those sad things.  *hugs*

Hahahha!  Those funny things you guys said cracked me up!  

Does that catch me up?  I think so!


----------



## Viki

Hey, Mike, I haven't "seen" much of you on the boards lately. How the heck are you?


----------



## Boston5602

Viki said:


> Is the confetti falling? Are noisemakers blaring? This is, after all, my 1000th post. Yikes. I am soooo proud. And I couldn't think of any better place to post it than the good old gay-friendly thread.






      And Now almost a year later you have  2879 posts   WooHoo  VIKI !!!!   


I tried to get fireworks for you , but here in Mass , Gay weddings are legal but fireworks aren't !!

<G>


----------



## Viki

Boston5602 said:


> And Now almost a year later you have  2385 post   WooHoo  VIKI !!!!
> 
> 
> I tried to get fireworks for you , but here in Mass , Gay weddings are legal but fireworks aren't !!
> 
> <G>



LOL!!!!!!!!! Apparently, I STILL need to get a life!!!!!!!!!!

(BTW: It's always fun to see this old thread resurrected - and right in the middle of Lent!!!)


----------



## cdn ears

Viki said:


> (BTW: It's always fun to see this old thread resurrected - and right in the middle of Lent!!!)



Well it does take a little bit of time to get around to all of them ,

 unless you are home from work for obvious reasons


----------



## Viki

cdn ears said:


> Well it does take a little bit of time to get around to all of them ,
> 
> unless you are home from work for obvious reasons



I'm sorry - I'm home because quite the ice and snow storm - very tricky out there.

But you're home sick? Feel better!


----------



## cdn ears

Viki said:


> I'm sorry - I'm home because quite the ice and snow storm - very tricky out there.
> 
> But you're home sick? Feel better!



Thanks, just plain grey and yucky out up here, most of the snow has melted the last couple of days, and everyones' lawn is a nice shade of browny green!


----------



## Boston5602

HEYYYYYY  VIKI 

I just hit 1,000 post today <G>!!!!!


oh wait now its more with this post


----------



## Viki

Boston5602 said:


> HEYYYYYY  VIKI
> 
> I just hit 1,000 post today <G>!!!!!
> 
> 
> oh wait now its more with this post




Hey, you've almost caught up!


----------

